# Taiwan fisherman shot dead by Filipino military



## itaskol

20:35, May 09, 2013 
TAIPEI, May 9 -- A Taiwanese fisherman was shot dead on Thursday morning when a Filipino military ship opened fire on a Taiwanese fishing boat in a sea area southeast of Taiwan's southernmost tip, a senior official with the island's fishing authority said. 

Taiwan fisherman shot dead by Filipino military - People's Daily Online

Rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## scherz

if this is true ROC should respond in a suitable form

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

The news is too short, not telling why and what was the reason?


----------



## NewCastle2012

Philippines asked to probe Taiwanese fisherman's death

Philippines asked to probe Taiwanese fisherman's death | Latest | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS

Taipei, May 9 (CNA) President Ma Ying-jeou has instructed the Ministry of Foreign Affairs to demand that the Philippines government investigate the death of a Taiwanese fisherman who was allegedly shot by the Philippines' military in overlapping waters of the two countries, an official said Thursday.

The president has also asked all relevant government agencies to remain on top of the development of the unfortunate case, Presidential Office spokesperson Garfie Li said.

The death of the Taiwanese man needs further investigation, said Chou Yin-hwou, deputy director-general of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs' Department of East Asian and Pacific Affairs. He added that the ministry has expressed its concern to the Philippines over the case and has protested the matter.

Hung Shih-cheng, 65, was shot dead by Philippines military personnel earlier in the day while fishing 170 nautical miles off the southern coast of Taiwan in a boat bearing the country's flag, according to two fishermen's associations in Pingtung, southern Taiwan.

Hung's son, son-in-law and another Indonesian fisherman were also on board when the shots were fired at the fishing boat, the Kuang Ta Hsing No. 28, the associations said. One of the associations urged the Taiwan government to demand compensation from the Philippines.

Chou, however, said it cannot yet be determined whether the shots were fired from a military frigate or an armed private vessel.

He said Taiwan's Coast Guard Administration (CGA) has dispatched a vessel to rescue the Taiwanese fishing boat, which suffered an engine failure.

In a statement Thursday, the foreign ministry said two Taiwanese fishing boats are helping to tow the boat back to Taiwan under the escort of the CGA vessel.

The ministry said it has expressed concern over the shooting incident to the Philippines' deputy representative to Taiwan Carlo L. Aquino and asked Philippine authorities to solve the case and arrest the culprit.

Meanwhile, the ministry said it has conveyed its condolences to Hung's family and offered to provide any necessary assistance.


----------



## shuttler

RIP!
Ma cant do jack
All he can do is to sign another deal with the pinoy government for equal fishing rights in the territory

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## huskie

I don't understand what the Filipinos were thinking, were they trying to invite the Chinese to get involved, or were they just plain stupid?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

huskie said:


> I don't understand what the Filipinos were thinking, were they trying to invite the Chinese to get involved, or were they just plain stupid?



Right, the next step for China is to have its fishermen to the disputed reefs, let's see that Pinoy would be stupid enough to fire the first shot.


----------



## Snomannen

Why do they always shooting their neighbors.
First those poor HK travelers, then Malaysian, now Taiwanese.
Why.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anon45

huskie said:


> I don't understand what the Filipinos were thinking, were they trying to invite the Chinese to get involved, or were they just plain stupid?



I'd like to hear more details. Hopefully the culprit is arrested, court-martialed, jailed etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iajj

in a pitted fight between debazi and fino macacas, my money is on the finos because these macacas have even less humanity in them than debazi (who richly deserved whatever these monkeys gave them, though)

in a pitted fight between debazi and fino macacas, my money is on the finos because these macacas have even less humanity in them than debazi (who richly deserved whatever these monkeys gave them, though)


----------



## ChinaToday

*Shooting calls for strong countermeasures*

A Taiwanese fishing boat was fired upon in the South China Sea yesterday morning, causing the death of a Taiwanese fisherman and the severe damage to the vessel. According to the fishermen on the boat, the perpetrator was a Filipino military ship. Yang Yi, China's State Council Taiwan Affairs Office spokesman, yesterday evening said that the Chinese side "strongly condemns" this "barbaric act," and demanded the Philippines conduct an investigation as soon as possible. Taiwan's "Ministry of Foreign Affairs" also demanded the Philippine side track down the perpetrator, but merely said it was "concerned" about this case, rather than taking a tough stance.

Most of the analysts from the Chinese mainland speculated that because the Philippines was awed by the might of the Chinese mainland, it had vented its anger on Taiwan to show its will and determination, improve its position in negotiations, and maintain domestic morale. 

Shooting a fishing boat and causing death in a disputed area is a very serious event on the South China Sea. Although the details remain unknown, it is generally known that the Philippines will face retaliation from China if it really takes this ruthless approach to Chinese fishermen. 

In regard to this case, Beijing's next step depends primarily on how officials in Taiwan react - whether they have the courage to lift their "concern" to "strong condemnation" and whether they wish for help from the mainland.

Thus far, Taiwan's attitude has remained warm despite frictions with other stakeholders. If they make representations to the Philippines themselves, this matter will end with nothing definitive, or perhaps at most, compensation from the Philippines.

However, there's a very small possibility the Taiwan authorities may seek help from the mainland to safeguard the interests of the fishermen, as they are afraid of the displeasure of the Democratic Progressive Party and Washington.

The mainland needs to strike a balance between Ma's concerns and the interests of Chinese people. If it is confirmed the Philippine navy is behind the shooting, the mainland should show its stance by intensifying navy activities in the disputed water between the mainland and Philippines.

The move will win support from mainland people, and the Taiwan public as well if it doesn't embarrass the Ma administration. The prompt reaction will be conducive to inhibiting provocations from Manila. The Philippines is the most "barbaric" country in the South China Sea. It has shot Taiwan fishermen in the past. Strong countermeasures are needed to keep the area in order. 

Shooting calls for strong countermeasures - OP-ED - Globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iajj

put it this way: if the macacas shot dead every single debazi from ma down, then the only effort we need to invest in the emancipation of dewai would be to send an surveyor from the land registry - and it gives the pla a good excuse to shoot dead every monkey and fino in southeast asia

put it this way: if the macacas shot dead every single debazi from ma down, then the only effort we need to invest in the emancipation of dewai would be to send an surveyor from the land registry - and it gives the pla a good excuse to shoot dead every monkey and fino in southeast asia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dreamer53320

This incident just showed how weak Ma is. Ma is not strong enough to be a leader. He's just a whimpy guy who cannot decide anything big!!! 

First Ma sells his soul to the Japanese with the fishing agreement around dioyu island, then now he simply uses his mouth to condemn his incident?? Where's the counter measurements? Oh yea, I forgot, Ma is a peaceful person, just like how Qing dynasty was peaceful. Darn it!

All my rage!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shuttler

Ma YJ: "Houston we have a problem!"


----------



## iajj

dreamer53320 said:


> This incident just showed how weak Ma is. Ma is not strong enough to be a leader. He's just a whimpy guy who cannot decide anything big!!!
> 
> First Ma sells his soul to the Japanese with the fishing agreement around dioyu island, then now he simply uses his mouth to condemn his incident?? Where's the counter measurements? Oh yea, I forgot, Ma is a peaceful person, just like how Qing dynasty was peaceful. Darn it!
> 
> All my rage!!



ma is weak because debazi collectively are weak. to resist the irresistible, they long ago themselves out to be angloamericans' buttmonkeys, and when they were told that they weren't even the latter's favorite buttmonkeys, they must swallow their any self-respect and dignity as debazi and yield to uncle same's more favorite buttmonkeys, like the nipponzi and finos.

debazi truly deserve being buttmonkey's buttmonkey and being political inferiors to fino macacas. only flying bullets from these finos can teach the debazi their true geopolitical insignificance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

so it begins.....

Two American allies, what to do.....


----------



## northeast

I don't expect Taiwan would do anything to revenge but protesting.After all&#65292;Coward Taiwan was always the bullied one in their entire history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## p3avi8tor69

Edit: Taiwanese boat

If true, a gutsy move by the Pinoys

Fisherman killed in disputed waters - Taipei Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Aggressive and murderous Filipinos.

Taiwan should use its modern navy and air force to completely flatten the arrogant Filipinos.

Those that seek blood should be shown no mercy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Martian2 said:


> Aggressive and murderous Filipinos.
> 
> Taiwan should use its modern navy and air force to completely flatten the arrogant Filipinos.
> 
> Those that seek blood should be shown no mercy.



I thought Filipinos are your close buddies


----------



## Martian2

I have a feeling that the Taiwanese government is about to kick out tens of thousands of Filipino laborers in Taiwan.

Send them back to their Third World garbage dump of a country.

No need for Taiwanese to permit Filipinos to earn hard currency in Taiwan, remit their income to the Philippine hellhole, and enjoy a high standard of living.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iajj

northeast said:


> I don't expect Taiwan would do anything to revenge but protesting.After all&#65292;Coward Taiwan was always the bullied one in their entire history.



ma goes far beyond cowardice (for cowardice can be forgiven and is harmless at a time when the mainland's aggressive push can easily compensate for debazi's wussiness): ma's actions are a calculated decision to sell out everything chinese to make himself a lapdog of angloamericans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*I want to bomb the Philippines*

As a native-born Taiwanese, I'm pissed! Politically, the United States won't allow Taiwan to bomb the 
Philippines.

However, if China wants to get the ball rolling, I'm certain Taiwan will contribute its 327 modern fighters (e.g. F-16, Mirage 2000-5, and Ching-kuo fighters) to flatten the barbaric Filipinos. Anytime mainland China wants to start a shooting war with the Philippines, we'll be there.

Blood cries out for blood. We'll remember this and retribution will be ours. The Philippines can't hide behind Uncle Sam forever. When Uncle Sam retreats from Asia, we'll settle our score with the goddamn Filipinos.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## djsjs

Taiwan government should not only punish the murderers but also take opportunity to get back the islands

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## conworldus

We need to find that Philippine vessel, capture it, and then put all these murderers on trial in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## northeast

djsjs said:


> Taiwan government should not only punish the murderers but also take opportunity to get back the islands



Nope&#65292;they won't do anything but protesting and blaming like a ******.Taiwanese like bitching.


----------



## Raphael

Really dangerous stunt by the Filipinos. RoC navy can make short work of the them, except this time their usual benefactor (US) is not going to intervene on behalf of the pinoys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

djsjs said:


> Taiwan government should not only punish the murderers but also take opportunity to get back the islands



*Chinese reunification should be conditioned on annexing the northern half of the Philippines*

In twenty years, the PLA Navy should be able to push the US Navy out of Asia.

During the reunification talks, Taiwan should have one condition prior to reunification. Help us annex the northern half of the Philippines and we'll reunify. Give us justice.


----------



## xuxu1457

sea area taken place









Be attacked fish:




Chase for one hour, fire with gun, Aggressive and murderous to attack fishermen by using lethal weapons,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abhishek_

Martian2 said:


> *Chinese reunification should be conditioned on annexing the northern half of the Philippines*
> 
> In twenty years, the PLA Navy should be able to push the US Navy out of Asia.
> 
> During the reunification talks, Taiwan should have one condition prior to reunification. Help us annex the northern half of the Philippines and we'll reunify. Give us justice.


and mainlander drooling begins


----------



## cirr

Blood must be paid by blood&#12290;

Next time when we have an excuse&#65292;and we need to create the excuse&#65292;we must shoot a few bastards without warning&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xuxu1457

sea area taken place










Be attacked fishship:




Chase for one hour, fire with gun, Aggressive and murderous to attack fishermen by using lethal weapons,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## conworldus

Let's just capture the murderers and put them in Chinese courts. Let the Filipinos know which jurisdiction they are under.



cirr said:


> Blood must be paid by blood&#12290;
> 
> Next time when we have an excuse&#65292;and we need to create the excuse&#65292;we must shoot a few bastards without warning&#65281;



Disagree. We are not murderers. We just need to capture the killers and try them. The sea is in our justice domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## iajj

it is an outrage that fino macacas opened fire in chinese territorial waters, but it is a good thing that a debazi died - and this dude hailed from bingdong county, so he was most likely green to the bone.

his death gives the mainland another reason to screw the finos and also pit two of angloamericans' running dogs in this area against each other - things couldn't be rosier!


----------



## rcrmj

Abhishek_ said:


> and mainlander drooling begins



a wannabe wants to share its funny thoughts


----------



## jhungary

conworldus said:


> Let's just capture the murderers and put them in Chinese courts. Let the Filipinos know which jurisdiction they are under.
> 
> Disagree. We are not murderers. We just need to capture the killers and try them. The sea is in our justice domain.



Actually no.........

The incident location is in the Co-operation EEZ (Enforced by both Taiwan and Philippine) and EEZ is belong to the *International Water*, under International law, the incident are to be tried on the nearest land mass (universal jurisdiction rule). Which is Philippine......

Of course, if both country agree, the case can be trial in a neutral states.. But that's a different story


----------



## Akasa

NewCastle2012 said:


> Philippines asked to probe Taiwanese fisherman's death
> 
> Philippines asked to probe Taiwanese fisherman's death | Latest | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS
> 
> Taipei, May 9 (CNA) President Ma Ying-jeou has instructed the Ministry of Foreign Affairs to demand that the Philippines government investigate the death of a Taiwanese fisherman who was allegedly shot by the Philippines' military in overlapping waters of the two countries, an official said Thursday.
> 
> The president has also asked all relevant government agencies to remain on top of the development of the unfortunate case, Presidential Office spokesperson Garfie Li said.
> 
> The death of the Taiwanese man needs further investigation, said Chou Yin-hwou, deputy director-general of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs' Department of East Asian and Pacific Affairs. He added that the ministry has expressed its concern to the Philippines over the case and has protested the matter.
> 
> Hung Shih-cheng, 65, was shot dead by Philippines military personnel earlier in the day while fishing 170 nautical miles off the southern coast of Taiwan in a boat bearing the country's flag, according to two fishermen's associations in Pingtung, southern Taiwan.
> 
> Hung's son, son-in-law and another Indonesian fisherman were also on board when the shots were fired at the fishing boat, the Kuang Ta Hsing No. 28, the associations said. One of the associations urged the Taiwan government to demand compensation from the Philippines.
> 
> Chou, however, said it cannot yet be determined whether the shots were fired from a military frigate or an armed private vessel.
> 
> He said Taiwan's Coast Guard Administration (CGA) has dispatched a vessel to rescue the Taiwanese fishing boat, which suffered an engine failure.
> 
> In a statement Thursday, the foreign ministry said two Taiwanese fishing boats are helping to tow the boat back to Taiwan under the escort of the CGA vessel.
> 
> The ministry said it has expressed concern over the shooting incident to the Philippines' deputy representative to Taiwan Carlo L. Aquino and asked Philippine authorities to solve the case and arrest the culprit.
> 
> Meanwhile, the ministry said it has conveyed its condolences to Hung's family and offered to provide any necessary assistance.



He should demand that the ROC government do its own investigation. To ensure fairness throughout.

China should extend support for Taiwan. If China ever hopes of reunifying, then it should start reaching out to ROC itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## conworldus

jhungary said:


> Actually no.........
> 
> The incident location is in the Co-operation EEZ (Enforced by both Taiwan and Philippine) and EEZ is belong to the *International Water*, under International law, the incident are to be tried on the nearest land mass (universal jurisdiction rule). Which is Philippine......
> 
> Of course, if both country agree, the case can be trial in a neutral states.. But that's a different story



Let's just say that, the country of jurisdiction is decided by national strength. This is why Europe supported Italy when Italy wanted to keep their marines in Europe, but succumbed to India only after India pulled a fast one.

Secondly, it is questionable that the Philippines justice system is fair comparing to Taiwan given its abysmal record.


----------



## iajj

SinoSoldier said:


> He should demand that the ROC government do its own investigation. To ensure fairness throughout.
> 
> China should extend support for Taiwan. If China ever hopes of reunifying, then it should start reaching out to ROC itself.



what are you talking about? if china hopes for reunification and further extending its maritime realm to northern filippines, it should hope that more debazi and macacas die at each other's hands.

even if our ambition is limited to just dewei, we need to make sure dewei is as wanting in debazi as possible: if the fino monkeys wanted to give us a hand, i am all for it. as i said, the dead debazi was from bingdong and most likely green to the bone. if he had survived this encounter with the macacas, he would take up arms against pla some day.

i pin the hope of chinese reunification not on the goodwill of dead or alive debazi but on the preponderant prowess of chinese military as much as on the depopulation of dewei.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

conworldus said:


> Let's just say that, the country of jurisdiction is decided by national strength. This is why Europe supported Italy when Italy wanted to keep their marines in Europe, but succumbed to India only after India pulled a fast one.
> 
> Secondly, it is questionable that the Philippines justice system is fair comparing to Taiwan given its abysmal record.



Well, that's where the international law lies, will any country follow is their business.

Just saying there are no legal requirement for this case to be trial in Taiwan. So the chance of extradite the culprit to Taiwan is virtually non-existence.


----------



## Akasa

Abhishek_ said:


> and mainlander drooling begins



Ironically, he's native Taiwanese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## conworldus

jhungary said:


> Well, that's where the international law lies, will any country follow is their business.
> 
> Just saying there are no legal requirement for this case to be trial in Taiwan. So the chance of extradite the culprit to Taiwan is virtually non-existence.



Not if Taiwan captures the murderers. Taiwan navy is much more than the Philippines still.


----------



## jhungary

conworldus said:


> Not if Taiwan captures the murderers. Taiwan navy is much more than the Philippines still.



How do you know said sailor is not already feet dry? Let alone who actually responsible??


----------



## ChinaToday

cirr said:


> Blood must be paid by blood&#12290;
> 
> Next time when we have an excuse&#65292;and we need to create the excuse&#65292;we must shoot a few bastards without warning&#65281;



no we don't need any more excuse philipines already fire the first shot what we need to do now is tell them we will shoot on sight


----------



## rcrmj

huskie said:


> I don't understand what the Filipinos were thinking, were they trying to invite the Chinese to get involved, or were they just plain stupid?



what kind of IQ can you expect from those maid exporters?


----------



## rcrmj

its said to hear some chinese members here do not show respect to that dead Taiwan fisherman````no matter what we all Chinese, not only taiwai but manliand China also has the responsibility to punish those maids exporters....their sheer stupidity is good for us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NiceGuy

A test for TW's reaction in SCS(east sea),if they keep quiet,then its time for VN to kick TWnese out of Itu-aba.

As l predicted:VN may attack itu-aba in this year,seem like it's a correct prediction..

Btw:r.i.p for the death


----------



## ChinaToday

LOL at useless Taiwan government I heard on the news just now they wont send any naval ship out to escalate the situation further , what a sh@ty government



NiceGuy said:


> A test for TW's reaction in SCS(east sea),if they keep quiet,then its time for VN to kick TWnese out of Itu-aba.
> 
> As l predicted:VN may attack itu-aba in this year,seem like it's a correct prediction..
> 
> Btw:r.i.p for the death



get lost don't bring your bloody useless Vietnam into every thread

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NiceGuy

ChinaToday said:


> LOL at useless Taiwan government I heard on the news just now they wont send any naval ship out to escalate the situation further , what a sh@ty government
> 
> 
> 
> get lost don't bring your bloody useless Vietnam into every thread


Philipines and VN are hand in hand against you.r.i.p for ur lost,but sorry,we still support Phil


----------



## ChinaToday

NiceGuy said:


> Philipines and VN are hand in hand against you.r.i.p for ur lost,but sorry,we still support Phil



philipines people hated communist the most hand in hand my assss , when was the last time their president visit your country?again don't bring nobody give a sh@t Vietnam in every thread , if you want go open a Vietnam philipine hand in hand thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

NiceGuy said:


> A test for TW's reaction in SCS(east sea),if they keep quiet,then its time for VN to kick TWnese out of Itu-aba.
> 
> As l predicted:VN may attack itu-aba in this year,seem like it's a correct prediction..
> 
> Btw:r.i.p for the death



If its a military action, than Taiwan can easily dispatch the Vietcong navy. You guys have no chance except on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## northeast

Haven't taiwan got bullied by southeastern asian countries such as vietnam and phillipine all along&#65311;vietnamese even took some islands from coward taiwanese malays decades ago.Go on and bully them&#65292;they won't do anything but protesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Taiwan should retaliate against Philipino navy if its confirmed that the Philippino navy killed the fisherman. Also, tax 50% on all remittance to Philippine from maids and street ladies.


----------



## NiceGuy

faithfulguy said:


> Taiwan should retaliate against Philipino navy if its confirmed that the Philippino navy killed the fisherman. Also, tax 50% on all remittance to Philippine from maids and street ladies.


we will support Phil to sink all TW's oil tanker passing by our EEZ to give TW more pain


----------



## conworldus

NiceGuy said:


> we will support Phil to sink all TW's oil tanker passing by our EEZ to give TW more pain



That's some idiotic statement. Sinking oil tankers will put Vietnam in the state of war with Taiwan, which also means Vietnam will be in the state of war with the United States. Plus CCP will no doubt declare war on Vietnam as well. Your little country won't have an thread of life left after a thorough bombing by both China and the US. Death wish much?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jerry_tan

Actually Philippines Navy denies the shooting, probably another set-up by the Chinese communist..


----------



## NiceGuy

conworldus said:


> That's some idiotic statement. Sinking oil tankers will put Vietnam in the state of war with Taiwan, which also means Vietnam will be in the state of war with the United States. Plus CCP will no doubt declare war on Vietnam as well. Your little country won't have an thread of life left after a thorough bombing by both China and the US. Death wish much?


I said: Phil will sink TW's oil tanker passing by our EEZ instead of TW's fishing boat, so, we dont have trouble with U.S. its ok for us to war with weak China-TW coz we have disputed zone with them and it only can.resolve by force if China-TW dont back out in SCs(east sea) 

Anyway:China's society in unstable now,Poor Chinese fed up with corruption and unfair judgement already.so,if China wage war against VN now, Tienanment incident surely will happen again


----------



## shuttler

jerry_tan said:


> Actually Philippines Navy denies the shooting, probably another set-up by the Chinese communist..



are you confirming your stupidity or what?

if we want to do something as dirty as you think, we would have pretended japanese who has a much higher value and return for the plot than pinoys

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

SinoSoldier said:


> Ironically, he's native Taiwanese.


of that i am sure. the man is many things depending on what thread he is on.


----------



## faithfulguy

NiceGuy said:


> I said: Phil will sink TW's oil tanker passing by our EEZ instead of TW's fishing boat, so, we dont have trouble with U.S. its ok for us to war with weak China-TW coz we have disputed zone with them and it only can.resolve by force if China-TW dont back out in SCs(east sea)
> 
> Anyway:China's society in unstable now,Poor Chinese fed up with corruption and unfair judgement already.so,if China wage war against VN now, Tienanment incident surely will happen again



Why are you talking trash about both China and Taiwan when Vietnam itself is much weaker than either one. Can you share the ships, missiles, planes of Vietnam and compare them to the existing China and Taiwan weapons? If you do your diligent work, you won't even say what you say.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## itaskol

Philippine Coast Guard admits shooting at Taiwan boat

MANILA&#8211; The Philippine Coast Cuard admitted Friday that its personnel shot at a Taiwanese fishing boat in an incident that authorities in Taipei said left a crewman dead.
&#8220;They fired at the machinery to disable it&#8230; if somebody died, they deserve our sympathy but not an apology,&#8221; coastguard spokesman Commander Armand Balilo told reporters.
Balilo said the incident took place in Philippine waters and that the personnel had been carrying out their duties to stop illegal fishing.
Philippine Coast Guard admits shooting at Taiwan boat | Inquirer Global Nation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## faithfulguy

itaskol said:


> Philippine Coast Guard admits shooting at Taiwan boat
> 
> MANILA&#8211; The Philippine Coast Cuard admitted Friday that its personnel shot at a Taiwanese fishing boat in an incident that authorities in Taipei said left a crewman dead.
> &#8220;They fired at the machinery to disable it&#8230; if somebody died, they deserve our sympathy but not an apology,&#8221; coastguard spokesman Commander Armand Balilo told reporters.
> Balilo said the incident took place in Philippine waters and that the personnel had been carrying out their duties to stop illegal fishing.
> Philippine Coast Guard admits shooting at Taiwan boat | Inquirer Global Nation



Taiwan should arrest the Philippino coast guards and hold the entire organization accountable. Send in some commandos and arrest the offending personnel and bring them to trial in Taiwan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## p3avi8tor69

Just some facts Taiwanese media conveniently did not disclose:

The Taiwanese fishing vessels apparently tried to ram the Filipino coast guard ship and hence the return fire. The incident also occurred near a bunch of islands north of the main coastline that belongs to the Philippines and recognized by the U.N. If you didn't noticed, Taiwanese media deleted those small islands from the cgi map they showed in TV. If they had shown those islands, then it would confirm that they were pretty near the Philippine territory.



Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> Chinese govs should kill all Philippino in Taiwan , HK and China Mainland



Fortunately, the CCP does not share your desires. I think most Chinese are decent people and are not prone to wicked desires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

faithfulguy said:


> Why are you talking trash about both China and Taiwan when Vietnam itself is much weaker than either one. Can you share the ships, missiles, planes of Vietnam and compare them to the existing China and Taiwan weapons? If you do your diligent work, you won't even say what you say.


We have nuke capable missle Shaddock,we can enrich uranium.to make nuke warhead secretly,we can destroy tiny TW economy by sinking all TW oil tanker bassing by VN's EEZ,can TW possess the same weapon and do same things like VN? Or Twese only can cry and beg for US's help when.we sink ur oil tankers?

For China,1979 war proved that even VN women.militia can kick those poor trained PLA out easily


----------



## Jguo

Compare this to the Indian situation a couple of months ago.

Italian marines shoots and kills Indian fisherman - Italians brought to trial in India.
Filipino Coast Guard shoots and kills Taiwanese fisherman - Taiwan 'protests', 'asks for apology' and 'calls for investigation'.

"Hey you opened fire and killed one of us! That's not good! You have to apologies now!"

India already normally deals mildly with diplomatic issues like this, this just shows how pathetic Taiwan is.


----------



## djsjs

NiceGuy said:


> We have nuke capable missle Shaddock,we can enrich uranium.to make nuke warhead secretly,we can destroy tiny TW economy by sinking all TW oil tanker bassing by VN's EEZ,can TW possess the same weapon and do same things like VN? Or Twese only can cry and beg for US's help when.we sink ur oil tankers?
> 
> For China,1979 war proved that even VN women.militia can kick those poor trained PLA out easily



Hey.How much have you Drunk&#65311;
The poor trained PLA killed More than one hundred thousand Monkeys in 1979.Are you really feeling happy with that amount?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

chinese frigate will arrive Ayungin Reef today. let see what will happen.
hopefully we will take it under our controll as we took Mischief Reef.


----------



## faithfulguy

NiceGuy said:


> We have nuke capable missle Shaddock,we can enrich uranium.to make nuke warhead secretly,we can destroy tiny TW economy by sinking all TW oil tanker bassing by VN's EEZ,can TW possess the same weapon and do same things like VN? Or Twese only can cry and beg for US's help when.we sink ur oil tankers?
> 
> For China,1979 war proved that even VN women.militia can kick those poor trained PLA out easily



Why are you bragging about a missile designed in the 60s. I would be embarrassed to brag about such a missile.

If you attack ships, not only Taiwan but US would also cripple your defense systems. Vietnam just do not have military hardware to fight with a modern military like Taiwan. You can dig a tunnel to Taiwan. 

Finally, Vietnam has no warheads or enrichment capability. Vietnam is not allowed to build a nuclear weapon, it would be a pariah state like North Korea if it try to do that. Do you wish that Vietnam would become the next North Korea?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## northeast

Jguo said:


> Compare this to the Indian situation a couple of months ago.
> 
> Italian marines shoots and kills Indian fisherman - Italians brought to trial in India.
> Filipino Coast Guard shoots and kills Taiwanese fisherman - Taiwan 'protests', 'asks for apology' and 'calls for investigation'.
> 
> "Hey you opened fire and killed one of us! That's not good! You have to apologies now!"
> 
> India already normally deals mildly with diplomatic issues like this, this just shows how pathetic Taiwan is.



I totally agree with you.Taiwanese malays and their coward government are really pathetic.It's a shame that thay call themselves han ethnics too.really pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

faithfulguy said:


> Why are you bragging about a missile designed in the 60s. I would be embarrassed to brag about such a missile.
> 
> If you attack ships, not only Taiwan but US would also cripple your defense systems. Vietnam just do not have military hardware to fight with a modern military like Taiwan. You can dig a tunnel to Taiwan.
> 
> 
> Finally, Vietnam has no warheads or enrichment capability. Vietnam is not allowed to build a nuclear weapon, it would be a pariah state like North Korea if it try to do that. Do you wish that Vietnam would become the next North Korea?


We upgraded Shaddock already. For the nuke warhead,if US dont allow us to make it secretly,then US never allow VN.to enrich uranium in our soil,dont forget even Japan cant enrich uranium in their soil like VN


So,when we sink ur oil tanker,you only can cry and beg for US's help,right,Oki,we will allow Phil to sink ur oil tanker instead of ur fishing boat,then we can avoid trouble with US and laugh when seeing ur economy collapse


----------



## Fsjal

Sonyuke_Songpaisan said:


> Chinese govs should kill all Philippino in Taiwan , HK and China Mainland



I find that offensive. Don't make the Chinese government look like Nazis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

NiceGuy said:


> We upgraded Shaddock already. For the nuke warhead,if US dont allow us to make it secretly,then US never allow VN.to enrich uranium in our soil,dont forget even Japan cant enrich uranium in their soil like VN
> 
> 
> So,when we sink ur oil tanker,you only can cry and beg for US's help,right,Oki,we will allow Phil to sink ur oil tanker instead of ur fishing boat,then we can avoid trouble with US and laugh when seeing ur economy collapse



So we are clear that Vietnam cannot enrich uranium. Also, you are from Vietnam. Why ask others to fight for you? If you have guts, you should not be asking others. But if your have no guts, then you would. Your post confirm that you are a pu**y.


----------



## Fsjal

NiceGuy said:


> We upgraded Shaddock already. For the nuke warhead,if US dont allow us to make it secretly,then US never allow VN.to enrich uranium in our soil,dont forget even Japan cant enrich uranium in their soil like VN
> 
> 
> So,when we sink ur oil tanker,you only can cry and beg for US's help,right,Oki,we will allow Phil to sink ur oil tanker instead of ur fishing boat,then we can avoid trouble with US and laugh when seeing ur economy collapse



The shaddock missile is a joke. Big enough for Type 730 CIWS to intercept. Anyway, China has developed the YJ-12 to sink your nation's ships without difficulty

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NiceGuy

djsjs said:


> Hey.How much have you Drunk&#65311;
> The poor trained PLA killed More than one hundred thousand Monkeys in 1979.Are you really feeling happy with that amount?


China killed unarmed civilians of other countries,so dont blame Phil when they kill chinese fishermen.


----------



## NiceGuy

faithfulguy said:


> So we are clear that Vietnam cannot enrich uranium. Also, you are from Vietnam. Why ask others to fight for you? If you have guts, you should not be asking others. But if your have no guts, then you would. Your post confirm that you are a pu**y.


we have the right to enrich uranium,but Japan-TW are not allowed


> * U.S.-Vietnam Atomic Deal Said to Permit Uranium Enrichment*
> PrintShareEmailTwitterFacebookLinkedIn
> Aug. 5, 2010
> 
> (Aug. 5) -Vietnamese Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung, left, poses with U.S. President Barack Obama at the Global Nuclear Security Summit in Washington last April. Some experts have criticized the Obama administration for negotiating a civilian nuclear trade pact with Vietnam that could give uranium enrichment rights to the Asian nation (Jewel Samad/Getty Images).
> The United States is in serious discussions with Vietnam on a civilian atomic cooperation deal that would give the Asian state uranium enrichment rights -- a possibility some warn could negatively impact the Obama administration's nuclear nonproliferation efforts in other parts of the globe, the Wall Street Journal reported Tuesday
> U.S.-Vietnam Atomic Deal Said to Permit Uranium Enrichment | Global Security Newswire | NTI



So we can make nuke warhead secretly with lazer tech.

We dont wanna have trouble with US, and Phil hate you guys now, so,it'd better to collaborate with Phil to gain mutual benefit.We get what we need when Phil can threaten TW anytime they want

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

I'm amazed that Taiwan's fishing ship would be attacked by my country's navy. Anyway, I have pity for the fishermen. Maybe, the navy can't differentiate between Taiwanese and Chinese.

Looks like Philippine navy ain't weak after all


----------



## faithfulguy

NiceGuy said:


> we have the right to enrich uranium,but Japan-TW are not allowed
> 
> So we can make nuke warhead secretly with lazer tech.
> 
> We dont wanna have trouble with US, and Phil hate you guys now, so,it'd better to collaborate with Phil to gain mutual benefit.We get what we need when Phil can threaten TW anytime they want



That's for civilian use only. Still no weapon grade Uranium enrichment from Vietnam



Fsjal said:


> I'm amazed that Taiwan's fishing ship would be attacked by my country's navy. Anyway, I have pity for the fishermen. Maybe, the navy can't differentiate between Taiwanese and Chinese.
> 
> Looks like Philippine navy ain't weak after all



If its between Philippino navy vs Taiwanese fishing boat, than Philippine navy will win. But Taiwanese coast guard should be able to handle Philippino navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## worldrna

China can do the same thing!
just send someones there and kill philippian dogs and vietnam monkeys at will~

O, the most important thing is that the ship we send use japan flag or usa flag~

hahaha



Fsjal said:


> I'm amazed that Taiwan's fishing ship would be attacked by my country's navy. Anyway, I have pity for the fishermen. Maybe, the navy can't differentiate between Taiwanese and Chinese.
> 
> Looks like Philippine navy ain't weak after all



Army VS fishman with no weapon! What a powerful army!
if u r in china , i swear i'll beat u to death!


----------



## worldrna

NiceGuy said:


> we have the right to enrich uranium,but Japan-TW are not allowed
> 
> So we can make nuke warhead secretly with lazer tech.
> 
> We dont wanna have trouble with US, and Phil hate you guys now, so,it'd better to collaborate with Phil to gain mutual benefit.We get what we need when Phil can threaten TW anytime they want



if u want a war , we will fight to death. So, how many people u have ?


----------



## Kolaps

Philippine is an importance US ally to contain China.

They are angels, blessed by God too.

So Taiwan must not protest hard and should forgive.

I hope Philippine NAVY shoot dead again another Taiwanese fishermen in the very near future.

PS: I give you a BIG SERIOUS WARNING to all Taiwan media and journalists to obey the narrative. DON'T F*CK WITH IT!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jerry_tan

shuttler said:


> are you confirming your stupidity or what?
> 
> if we want to do something as dirty as you think, we would have pretended japanese who has a much higher value and return for the plot than pinoys


 
My bad, The Phil. Coast guard admitted it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jerry_tan

worldrna said:


> no need to arrest, just kill.



Well the the Phil coastguard said .



> The Philippines admitted Friday that its coastguard fired at a Taiwanese fishing boat in an incident that authorities in Taipei said left a crewman dead and triggered widespread outrage on the island.
> 
> Taiwanese President Ma Ying-jeou demanded that the Philippines apologise for Thursday's shooting, which the Taiwanese government said killed a 65-year-old fisherman and badly damaged the vessel.
> 
> But Philippine coastguard spokesman Commander Armand Balilo said the incident took place in Philippine waters and the Filipino personnel had been properly carrying out their duties to stop illegal fishing.
> 
> "If somebody died, they deserve our sympathy but not an apology," Balilo told reporters.
> 
> Balilo said the incident happened just north of the main Philippine island of Luzon in the Balintang channel, which is part of the Philippines' territory and not claimed by any other country or Taiwan.
> 
> "This is part of Philippine waters," he said.
> 
> Balilo said the 30-metre (100-foot) coastguard vessel initially saw two fishing vessels and tried to approach them. He said the coastguard crew fired at the smaller of the two vessels after it tried to ram the Filipino boat.
> 
> "They fired at the machinery to disable it. They were able to disable the vessel although they were not aware at the time that somebody had been hit," he said.


----------



## Ganges Zephyr

There should be a thorough investigation and the culprit should be punished according to the law. Philippines should apologize and take measures to stop it happening again. And both the Philippine and VietNam members should stop bragging about their power  as Taiwan has it all to kill you simultaneously and China would be a overkill. Please accept your wrong doings and live in peace with your neighbors. BTW, both Taiwan and Philippines are very beautiful countries. Recently visited both

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kolaps

jerry_tan said:


> Well the the Phil coastguard said .



It still wrong because you didn't give them warning, but instead just shoot.

It's a crime rather than professionalism.

You need to apologize and jail those murders.

If Taiwan policeman just shoot any Philippine tourists without warning or something, they will be prosecuted from criminal act.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

worldrna said:


> China can do the same thing!
> just send someones there and kill philippian dogs and vietnam monkeys at will~
> 
> O, the most important thing is that the ship we send use japan flag or usa flag~
> 
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> Army VS fishman with no weapon! What a powerful army!
> *if u r in china , i swear i'll beat u to death!*



Oh no, me so scared, EEK 

Anyway, why use personal attacks. I have no time for keyboard warriors like you



worldrna said:


> no need to arrest, just kill.



Racist Chinese like you. Well, looks like my country's navy has rights to kill any Chinese fishermen.


----------



## WuMaoCleverbot

*Philippines admits to shooting at Taiwan boat*

Agence France-Presse
12:52 pm | Friday, May 10th, 2013

MANILA, Philippines&#8212;The Philippines admitted Friday that its coast guard fired at a Taiwanese fishing boat in an incident that 
authorities in Taipei said left a crewman dead and triggered widespread outrage on the island.

Taiwanese President Ma Ying-jeou demanded that the Philippines apologize for Thursday&#8217;s shooting, which the Taiwanese government said killed a 65-year-old fisherman and badly damaged the vessel.

But Philippine Coast Guard spokesman Commander Armand Balilo said the incident took place in Philippine waters and the Filipino personnel had been properly carrying out their duties to stop illegal fishing.

&#8220;If somebody died, they deserve our sympathy but not an apology,&#8221; Balilo told reporters.

Balilo said the incident happened just north of the main Philippine island of Luzon in the Balintang channel, which is part of the 
Philippines&#8217; territory and not claimed by any other country or Taiwan.

&#8220;This is part of Philippine waters,&#8221; he said.

Balilo said the 30-meter (100-foot) coast guard vessel initially saw two fishing vessels and tried to approach them. He said the coastguard crew fired at the smaller of the two vessels after it tried to ram the Filipino boat.

&#8220;They fired at the machinery to disable it. They were able to disable the vessel although they were not aware at the time that somebody had been hit,&#8221; he said.

Balilo said the coast guard quickly left the area after it saw a third vessel, &#8220;a big white ship&#8221;, come into view.
&#8220;Our people felt threatened so they left the area,&#8221; he said.

In Taipei, Ma insisted the Philippine side was at fault.

&#8220;We demand the Philippines investigate and clarify the truth, to apologize, apprehend the killer and compensate,&#8221; he told reporters.

Taiwanese Foreign Minister David Lin also said he was &#8220;very angry&#8221;.

The incident dominated Taiwanese media, which strongly condemned the Filipinos and carried reports from the boat&#8217;s captain insisting he did not cross over into Philippine waters.

&#8220;Barbaric Philippine vessel fired at our fishing boat, seasoned fisherman shot dead,&#8221; read the headline of a front-page story in the Taipei-based China Times newspaper.

Hung Yu-chih, the captain of the boat who is also the dead man&#8217;s son, told the China Times that Philippine gunmen fired several shots at them.

He said one of the shots hit the fuel tank of the vessel, which had only four people on board.

Two Taiwanese fishing boats came to Hung&#8217;s rescue after he called for help, and towed the boat back to a port in southern Taiwan.

In 2006, a Taiwanese fishing boat skipper was shot dead off the northern Philippines. Taipei protested then to the Philippines over what it said was the improper use of weapons.

Taiwan has ruled itself since 1949, but China still considers the island part of its territory. The Philippines, like most countries, officially recognizes China over Taiwan but maintains trade ties with the island.
The incident comes at a time of heightened tensions around the region over rival claims to the nearby South China Sea.

China, the Philippines, Taiwan, Vietnam, Malaysia and Brunei all have competing claims to parts of the sea.
China&#8217;s increasingly aggressive tactics to assert its authority over the waters in recent years have raised alarm among the rival claimants. China said on Tuesday it had sent one of its largest fishing fleets into the sea.

Originally posted: 12:52 pm | Friday, May 10th, 2013

Philippines admits to shooting at Taiwan boat | Inquirer Global Nation

It's regrettable that someone died. Taiwan should tell her people not to poach in Philippine waters...and tell them not to ram our CG ships. 













1. Taiwan tried to hide the Batanes province from their map.

2. Instead of saying they were shot at by a 30meter CG vessel, they were attacked by a military warship.

3. They've said that it happens in 164miles in southernmost part of their country but not inside Philippine waters.

This is another classic example of how Chinese falsely portray themselves as victims.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

Ganges Zephyr said:


> There should be a thorough investigation and the culprit should be punished according to the law. Philippines should apologize and take measures to stop it happening again. And both the Philippine and VietNam members should stop bragging about their power  as Taiwan has it all to kill you simultaneously and China would be a overkill. Please accept your wrong doings and live in peace with your neighbors. BTW, both Taiwan and Philippines are very beautiful countries. Recently visited both


False flagger ? How can TW defeat VN-Phil ?


kolaps said:


> It still wrong because you didn't give them warning, but instead just shoot.
> 
> It's a crime rather than professionalism.
> 
> You need to apologize and jail those murders.
> 
> If Taiwan policeman just shoot any Philippine tourists without warning or something, they will be prosecuted from criminal act.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...t-dead-filipino-military-6.html#ixzz2SsvZ1B3g


Chinese killed VNese fishermen,and did they say sorry ?


----------



## Ganges Zephyr

NiceGuy said:


> False flagger ? How can TW defeat VN-Phil ?



Anyone who talks sane is generally a false flagger here 

for the second part: why? what do you have except your big mouth?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NiceGuy

Ganges Zephyr said:


> Anyone who talks sane is generally a false flagger here
> 
> for the second part: why? what do you have except your big mouth?


Okay,enough crap with false flagger Indian. Ur govt. Support VN,who cares if some cheap dirty false flagger trying to twist the trust


----------



## Ganges Zephyr

NiceGuy said:


> Okay,enough crap with false flagger Indian. Ur govt. Support VN,who cares if some cheap dirty false flagger trying to twist the trust



I too like VietNam, have been there many times, have many friends but they are not blind like you. They are intelligent and rational people. Why you just talk nonsense and brag about your power when you are weak? Its just make you look stupid and bring bad name to your wonderful country. Just look at this case. Its just a small incident (big for fisherman's family, RIP to dead) and you are already talking about drowning the oil tankers, missiles, nuclear and what not.

As for my flag, I am very proud to be Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

itaskol said:


> hope president Ma will not be a coward this time...
> if he dont make hard responseto philipines monkey this time. he is hopeless..



Nope, he is a fcking coward by nature, if he has 1/10 gut of Martin, Taiwan wouldn't be humiliated in a such bad way.

And remember, the only President of China is Xi Jinping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jerry_tan

Kolaps said:


> It still wrong because you didn't give them warning, but instead just shoot.
> 
> It's a crime rather than professionalism.
> 
> You need to apologize and jail those murders.
> 
> If Taiwan policeman just shoot any Philippine tourists without warning or something, they will be prosecuted from criminal act.



Why should we , the investigation is not yet done... i believed the Philippines coast guards fire a warning shot and followed the rules of engagement, they will shoot only if there life is in danger not to mention it is inside the Philippines territory.


----------



## Kolaps

jerry_tan said:


> Why should we , the investigation is not yet done... i believed the Philippines coast guards fire a warning shot and followed the rules of engagement, they will shoot only if there life is in danger not to mention it is inside the Philippines territory.



Nope, they don't say anything about warning. Just shoot.

More likely this issue related to anger and hatred toward Taiwan people over South China Sea issue.


----------



## Zero_wing

Even the thread is wrong the PCG is not part of the Military its a civilian law enforcement agency stupid imperials

Well my sympathized but you people were trying to ram a ship and what are you doing in Philippine waters anyway?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

Ganges Zephyr said:


> I too like VietNam, have been there many times, have many friends but they are not blind like you. They are intelligent and rational people. Why you just talk nonsense and brag about your power when you are weak? Its just make you look stupid and bring bad name to your wonderful country. Just look at this case. Its just a small incident (big for fisherman's family, RIP to dead) and you are already talking about drowning the oil tankers, missiles, nuclear and what not.
> 
> As for my flag, I am very proud to be Indian



just ignor him buddy he is the well know shameless viet troll in this forum


----------



## NiceGuy

Ganges Zephyr said:


> I too like VietNam, have been there many times, have many friends but they are not blind like you. They are intelligent and rational people. Why you just talk nonsense and brag about your power when you are weak? Its just make you look stupid and bring bad name to your wonderful country. Just look at this case. Its just a small incident (big for fisherman's family, RIP to dead) and you are already talking about drowning the oil tankers, missiles, nuclear and what not.
> 
> As for my flag, I am very proud to be Indian


prove that our military power is weaker than TW,can u?

If you can,then,ur Stupid comment here only bring bad name to your country.


----------



## jerry_tan

Kolaps said:


> Nope, they don't say anything about warning. Just shoot.
> 
> More likely this issue related to anger and hatred toward Taiwan people over South China Sea issue.



No way, we don't hate Taiwanese we considered them as one of the best functioning democracy in the word...but if you say Chinese communist its boils my blood.


----------



## ChinaToday

this barbaric pinoys need a lesson no more mercy on these pathetic pinoy military ,shoot to kill them is the only solution


----------



## Snomannen

According to Taiwanese media, the Filipino Representative Offices in ROC has apologized for this issue.

Why don't they speak with one voice?

å°è¹å¡èº«äº¡ è²é§è¯ä»£è¡¨è´æ*


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

jerry_tan said:


> No way, we don't hate Taiwanese we considered them as one of the best functioning democracy in the word...*but if you say Chinese communist its boils my blood.*



Go ahead, it makes us feel good, because the Chinese Communist is gradually taking over the waters around you now.

We will have our tourist destination near Palawan in the near future.


----------



## sincity

One fisherman kill by Philipine coastguard and everyone in here want to start a ww3. What a joke mentality of Asian, hate to admit I'm American Asian.


----------



## EastSea

NiceGuy said:


> prove that our military power is weaker than TW,can u?
> 
> If you can,then,ur Stupid comment here only bring bad name to your country.




just ignor him buddy, he is kissed @ of Chinese, he is'nt Indian when Chinese troll badly on India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

sincity said:


> One fisherman kill by Philipine coastguard and everyone in here want to start a ww3. What a joke mentality of Asian, hate to admit I'm American Asian.



Not itching for a WW3, but we are always looking for excuse to kick those Pinoys back to their sh!thole. 



EastSea said:


> just ignor him buddy, he is kissed @ of Chinese, he is'nt Indian when Chinese troll badly on India.



Nope, he is Indian, but even Indian cannot stand with the foolishness of you Viet.

Indians also look down on you poor Viet, despite they hate China.

But China is strong, hence you cannot look down on someone who is stronger than you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EastSea

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Go ahead, it makes us feel good, because the Chinese Communist is gradually taking over the waters around you now.
> 
> We will have our tourist destination near Palawan in the near future.



With such chinese aggressors, Pinoys have to do every thing to protect the sovereignty of the country.


----------



## sincity

All Asian were colonize by the west over hundred yrs but you all here forget about the history of your people being butcher by the imperialism now turn around bad mouth each other in the defend forum and most of your country still 3rd world countries, and the people live with severe poverty.

Jokers are amusement to all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

sincity said:


> All Asian were colonize by the west over hundred yrs but you all here forget about the history of your people being butcher by the imperialism now turn around bad mouth each other in the defend forum and most of your country still 3rd world countries, and the people live with severe poverty.
> 
> Jokers are amusement to all.



Go telling this to Pinoys, because their puppet government always loves to swing its tail to the US. 

While China is now containing against US in every way, because Asia will not be freed until all those pro-West proxy government being all cleansed.


----------



## EastSea

sincity said:


> All Asian were colonize by the west over hundred yrs but you all here forget about the history of your people being butcher by the imperialism now turn around bad mouth each other in the defend forum and most of your country still 3rd world countries, and the people live with severe poverty.
> 
> Jokers are amusement to all.



Imperialists went home, but idiot chinese think they are boss here, Chine is just copied what white imperialism made in the past in Asia. It's the reason.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

EastSea said:


> With such chinese aggressors, Pinoys have to do every thing to protect the sovereignty of the country.



LMAO, what they along with you Viet can do except trolling with anger and full of insecurity? 

While we are trolling you back just for fun. 



EastSea said:


> Imperialists went home, but idiot chinese think they are boss here, Chine is just copied what white imperialism made in the past in Asia. It's the reason.



The rise of Asia must be China centric because China has been the backbone of Asia for thousands of years.

Go live with it or just get lost. 

And the White Imperialism never went home, here show you Viet's pathetic knowledge about the geopolitics. What happened to Afghanistan/Iraq/Libya/Syria?

Because of your vulture mentality that always wants to take a piece from China, China has to teach you a lesson to show where you exactly belong to.

Now you incompetent government is just joining with the foreign power to conspire against China, what a bunch of ungrateful pathetic creatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastSea

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> LMAO, what they along with you Viet can do except trolling with anger and full of insecurity?
> 
> While we are trolling you back just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rise of Asia must be China centric because China has been the backbone of Asia for thousands of years.
> 
> Go live with it or just get lost.



This backbone was divided by white men untill 1999, one peice backbone Taiwan is controlle by USA. Backbone lost one piece is'nt backbone.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

EastSea said:


> This backbone was divided by white men untill 1999, one peice backbone Taiwan is controlle by USA. Backbone lost one piece is'nt backbone.



Because we are smart, back in 1999 we were not even close to match against USA.

Taiwan is just a game with patience, but now it is not the best time to take it back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

EastSea said:


> This backbone was divided by white men untill 1999, one peice backbone Taiwan is controlle by USA. Backbone lost one piece is'nt backbone.



forgot already we colonised Vietnam for thousand of years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## worldrna

jerry_tan said:


> No way, we don't hate Taiwanese we considered them as one of the best functioning democracy in the word...but if you say Chinese communist its boils my blood.



Chinese control your economy. if u dont know that......


----------



## jerry_tan

EastSea said:


> With such chinese aggressors, Pinoys have to do every thing to protect the sovereignty of the country.



no need, just be patience Chicom soon will self-destruct or disintegrated and will be properly distributed to Tibet, Monggolia, Vietnam ,Japan,Taiwan and the Philippines


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

jerry_tan said:


> no need, just be patience Chicom soon will self-destruct or disintegrated and will be properly distributed to Tibet, Monggolia, Vietnam ,Japan,Taiwan and the Philippines



Palawan will be our future tourist destination, eat that Pinoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ganges Zephyr

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Nope, he is Indian, but even Indian cannot stand with the foolishness of you Viet.
> 
> *Indians also look down on you poor Viet, despite they hate China.*
> 
> But China is strong, hence you cannot look down on someone who is stronger than you.



Please Do not speak on behalf of Indians. We Indians do not look down on Viets, We love them and are very fond of their bravery. I have a lot of Viet friends, whom I love and respect. Eastsea and Niceguy are just too much, infact Niceguy is not at all behaving nicely 

National pride is one thing and following it blindly is other

Also, We dont hate Chinese, atleast I dont, Although they have some wierd, flawed policies


----------



## NiceGuy

Ganges Zephyr said:


> Please Do not speak on behalf of Indians. We Indians do not look down on Viets, We love them and are very fond of their bravery. I have a lot of Viet friends, whom I love and respect. Eastsea and Niceguy are just too much, infact Niceguy is not at all behaving nicely
> 
> National pride is one thing and following it blindly is other
> 
> Also, We dont hate Chinese, atleast I dont, Although they have some wierd, flawed policies


So,what make you think an US's lapdog that never face and win any real hard war like Taiwan can be stronger than VN?

If u dont know,let me tell you that its VN ,not China or Taiwan, who control the biggest and the.most important part in isputed area SCS(east sea) where most of TW-China cargo ship and oil tanker must pass through.if we're weaker,then we would lost all of those disputed isles long time ago already.


----------



## hurt

phi will pay for it
Game start

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

hurt said:


> phi will pay for it
> Game is start


What do u want and what can u do ? Let me remind you those words


> "If somebody died, they deserve our sympathy but not an apology," Balilo told reporters.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...t-dead-filipino-military-6.html#ixzz2StwhExb3


----------



## hurt

NiceGuy said:


> What do u want and what can u do ? Let me remind you those words



You will be know it soon.


----------



## faithfulguy

worldrna said:


> no need to arrest, just kill.



No, they need to be put in trial before they are executed. Just like how China treated the drug lord from Burma.


----------



## NiceGuy

hurt said:


> You will be know it soon.


yeah,time.for coffee and enjoy to watch some more idiot Chinese like u get head shot and become fish food


----------



## hurt

NiceGuy said:


> yeah,time.for coffee and enjoy to watch some more idiot Chinese like u get head shot and become fish food



I only tell you that we waiting the chance for long time. Now is time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

hurt said:


> I only tell you that we waiting the chance for long time. Now is time


We will.miss you if you also get headshot


----------



## Zero_wing

Ignore is the right spelling sir and you may do so and Pinoy ako gago ka ba!

Ignore is the right spelling sir and you may do so and Pinoy ako gago ka ba!

go a head my our day


----------



## Beast

hurt said:


> I only tell you that we waiting the chance for long time. Now is time



Precisely, I don't know what's wrong with Pinoy thinking.. They are in the height of territories dispute and they stupid enough to open fire and killed a fishermen to give Big PRC an excuse to go even further...

If the PN ship is rammed, give that the fishing boat is only 15m... The PN shall just ram them back as they are 30m and bigger.. Why they choose the option of firing is puzzling??? It will only invite more trouble and is a golden opportunity for PRC.

The biggest loser in this incident will be ROC, no doubt. PRC will be the biggest winner. Just sit back and eat popcorns and see how PRC inch nearer to Philippine coast..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Beast said:


> Precisely, I don't know what's wrong with Pinoy thinking.. They are in the height of territories dispute and they stupid enough to open fire and killed a fishermen to give Big PRC an excuse to go even further...
> 
> If the PN ship is rammed, give that the fishing boat is only 15m... The PN shall just ram them back as they are 30m and bigger.. Why they choose the option of firing is puzzling??? It will only invite more trouble and is a golden opportunity for PRC.
> 
> The biggest loser in this incident will be ROC, no doubt. PRC will be the biggest winner. Just sit back and eat popcorns and see how PRC inch nearer to Philippine coast..



First sir it was to protect themselves i mean ramming a coast guard ship really? You chinese both you nationalist and commies love to make threat while its your fault from the very beginning nice logic sir


----------



## Beast

Zero_wing said:


> First sir it was to protect themselves i mean ramming a coast guard ship really? You chinese both you nationalist and commies love to make threat while its your fault from the very beginning nice logic sir



Then your PN deem it enough to fire shots at an unarmed fisherboat which is much smaller than the patrol boat? It is really a stupid move that will be like digging grave for Pinoys..

Even I will say the Vietnamese are much more intelligent and rational.. They stop any further protest of anti-China in Vietnam. Instruct all their patrol boat and naval ship to exercise full restraint when dealing with PRC or ROC... Best of all, they even invited the PLAN fleet for a port of call in this year january. They are smart enough to stop giving PRC a chance for further claim... And the Pinoys? LOLzz.. Seriously, you are asking for trouble. Here it comes. I will munch popcorn and watch the good show unveil.


----------



## Zero_wing

Beast said:


> Then your PN deem it enough to fire shots at an unarmed fisherboat which is much smaller than the patrol boat? It is really a stupid move that will be like digging grave for Pinoys..
> 
> Even I will say the Vietnamese are much more intelligent and rational.. They stop any further protest of anti-China in Vietnam. Instruct all their patrol boat and naval ship to exercise full restraint when dealing with PRC or ROC... Best of all, they even invited the PLAN fleet for a port of call in this year january. They are smart enough to stop giving PRC a chance for further claim... And the Pinoys? LOLzz.. Seriously, you are asking for trouble. Here it comes. I will munch popcorn and watch the good show unveil.



First the Cost Guard is a civilian law enforcement not the military get that you your head! and you advocating war for a dead person who was doing illegal activity then both chinese countries are supporting illegal activities! its like supporting mafia bosses they were fishing in our waters they ordered to stop instead they try to ram our coast guard ship naturally they have to shoot i guess the chinese puppet media leave that out to infuel anger against us typical Imperialist work propaganda and the Nationalist President and his government has the Nerved to demand an apology from us? That's B.S why should we PCG did their job why should they again caught in the act fishing illegally then try to ram the PCG got shot for it. Man you people are just trouble makers and the problem is you think every waters around your country is yours alone nice try imperial trying to demonized us while we are the real victims here heck you even caught fishing illegally fishing beyond China and Taiwan killing the local endanger species and killing the local industries so tell me who evil now? so go a head make our day barbaric my foot! Its not like we killed innocent people by the millions like yours just ask Tibet and uygers and stealing resources like here in the Philippines and the African Countries and the other poor people you people are swindling! the nerve of some people


----------



## NiceGuy

Beast said:


> Then your PN deem it enough to fire shots at an unarmed fisherboat which is much smaller than the patrol boat? It is really a stupid move that will be like digging grave for Pinoys..
> 
> Even I will say the Vietnamese are much more intelligent and rational.. They stop any further protest of anti-China in Vietnam. Instruct all their patrol boat and naval ship to exercise full restraint when dealing with PRC or ROC... Best of all, they even invited the PLAN fleet for a port of call in this year january. They are smart enough to stop giving PRC a chance for further claim... And the Pinoys? LOLzz.. Seriously, you are asking for trouble. Here it comes. I will munch popcorn and watch the good show unveil.


Bcz we r not US's allies like Phil,that's why we have to be nice to u to avoid being attack and sanction by both US-China like in 1979.

If we can have US's support like Phil-Japan,then we will surely make a preemtive strike to kick TW out of Itu-aba in no time 

Let see what China dare to do with US's allies- Philippines.


----------



## Beast

Zero_wing said:


> First the Cost Guard is a civilian law enforcement not the military get that you your head! and you advocating war for a dead person who was doing illegal activity then both chinese countries are supporting illegal activities! its like supporting mafia bosses they were fishing in our waters they ordered to stop instead they try to ram our coast guard ship naturally they have to shoot i guess the chinese puppet media leave that out to infuel anger against us typical Imperialist work propaganda and the Nationalist President and his government has the Nerved to demand an apology from us? That's B.S why should we PCG did their job why should they again caught in the act fishing illegally then try to ram the PCG got shot for it. Man you people are just trouble makers and the problem is you think every waters around your country is yours alone nice try imperial trying to demonized us while we are the real victims here heck you even caught fishing illegally fishing beyond China and Taiwan killing the local endanger species and killing the local industries so tell me who evil now? so go a head make our day barbaric my foot! Its not like we killed innocent people by the millions like yours just ask Tibet and uygers and stealing resources like here in the Philippines and the African Countries and the other poor people you people are swindling! the nerve of some people



LOLzz, So much for your legalization for your shooting.. First of all, you do not shoot at unarmed fishing boat no matter what happens unless being shot at. By doing that will already put what disadvantage on Philippine side..

Don't tell me, PN has no proper procedure when dealing with unarmed smaller fisher boat besides shooting it and even killing the personnel onboard? 

If I used your context, any illegal Philippine boat onced cross into ROC or PRC water. The CMA patrol boat can shoot it or sink it at any will? Then you have to say those philippino deserve to die,right?



NiceGuy said:


> Bcz we r not US's allies like Phil,that's why we have to be nice to u to avoid being attack and sanction by both US-China like in 1979.
> 
> If we can have US's support like Phil-Japan,then we will surely make a preemtive strike to kick TW out of Itu-aba in no time
> 
> Let see what China dare to do with US's allies like Phil.



Thanks for your intelligent reply. Next , please!


----------



## Zero_wing

OK then if you wish to insist on your so called logic fine the question still stand why did the said ship try to ram a PCG BFAR Ship anyway? and why are you people in Philippine Territory? Answer me this!


----------



## Beast

Zero_wing said:


> OK then if you wish to insist on your so called logic fine the question still stand why did the said ship try to ram a PCG BFAR Ship anyway? and why are you people in Philippine Territory? Answer me this!



This still does not constitute firing at an unarmed fishing vessel. I say again. If I used your context. Example, an illegal philippine boat carry large number of philippino trying to enter ROC illegally. ROC patrol boat then have the right to fire ,sink and killed everybody onboard??? If that really happen, I tell you. Dont come back here and cry foul, ok?

No matter what you all say, firing at an unarmed fishing boat will put PN at whatever dissdvantage. PN are badly lacking in discipline and procedure. You are asking for trouble if you think the territories dispute with PRC is not enough.


----------



## NiceGuy

Beast said:


> LOLzz, So much for your legalization for your shooting.. First of all, you do not shoot at unarmed fishing boat no matter what happens unless being shot at. By doing that will already put what disadvantage on Philippine side..
> 
> Don't tell me, PN has no proper procedure when dealing with unarmed smaller fisher boat besides shooting it and even killing the personnel onboard?
> 
> If I used your context, any illegal Philippine boat onced cross into ROC or PRC water. The CMA patrol boat can shoot it or sink it at any will? Then you have to say those philippino deserve to die,right?


China navy killed VN fishermen,so did you punish ur men for killing unarmed people ? How can u blame Phil for doing the same thing like u ?


> Jan. 24 (Bloomberg) -- Vietnam accused China of violating international law after Chinese naval police killed several Vietnamese citizens earlier this month in a fishing area in the Gulf of Tonkin.
> 
> Vietnam's government said the fishermen were attacked on Jan. 8. China said Chinese fishermen in its territorial waters in what it calls the Beibu Gulf came under attack from armed robbers in three ships. The fishermen called for help from China's naval police, who returned fire after shots were fired from the ships.
> 
> ``That the Chinese naval police used weapons to kill innocent people is a serious violation of international laws,'' Vietnamese Foreign Ministry spokesman Le Dung said in a statement. ``Vietnam demands the Chinese side take immediate measures to prevent any similar wrongful actions, implement investigations, and strictly punish the killers.''
> Vietnam Accuses China of Violating Law After Fishermen Killed - Bloomberg





Beast said:


> . PN are badly lacking in discipline and procedure...


China is the same.taste ur own medicine and feel the pain now,fude


----------



## Beast

NiceGuy said:


> China navy killed VN fishermen,so did you punish ur men for killing unarmed people ? How can u blame Phil for doing the same thing like u ?
> 
> 
> China is the same.taste ur own medicine and feel the pain now,fude



Sorry, I read the news. It say its armed robber attacking Chinese boat. Of cos, its license to shoot at them... Those vietnamese pirates deserve to go to hell. 8 years has passed. You see Vietnam never even take any action against China. 

But in Philippine case. The PN already admit what they are shooting is unarmed fishing boat who just trying to ram them. They can take evasive action or fire warning shot which they didn't. What they do is just shoot and killed the fisherman. That is asking for trouble. It just plain stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

Beast said:


> Sorry, I read the news. It say its armed robber attacking Chinese boat. Of cos, its license to shoot at them... Those vietnamese pirates deserve to go to hell. 8 years has passed. You see Vietnam never even take any action against China.
> 
> But in Philippine case. The PN already admit what they are shooting is unarmed fishing boat who just trying to ram them. They can take evasive action or fire warning shot which they didn't. What they do is just shoot and killed the fisherman. That is asking for trouble. It just plain stupid.


oki,so tmw,Phil should say: that guy was robber and threw stone,gas molotov etc.. at PCG,so PCG must eliminate him and sent him to hell with poor 'VN pirate',case close


----------



## Beast

NiceGuy said:


> oki,so tmw,Phil should say: that guy was robber and threw stone,gas molotov etc.. at PCG,so PCG must eliminate him and sent him to hell with poor 'VN pirate',case close



Sorry, too late!  They admit its unarmed fisher boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Man the PN and the PCG not the same deference organizations one is Military the other is Civilian Law Enforcement and they have so the right one they try to ram a Philippine Government vessel on orders to protect our waters from poachers the taiwanese vessel that BFAR vessel under the PCG is small but they are armed maybe the captain was thinking hey its small vessel and i have a big vessel and we are so far out (eventhought it happen in Batanes province a island group that is Philippines in every way) so if i make a run for it and ram it (a popular chinese poacher tactic in dealing with Philippine fishing vessels and small Government law enforcement vessel being use by both Commies and Nationalist poachers and even ship just ask the filipino fishermen who was ram about a year ago) no one will never know and screw those dumb filipinos right? and the PCG vessel radio them to stop 3 times before but the vessel captain decided to ram it and run away with his loot so if you were the PCG captain what would do be ram or follow procedure (a.k.a the rules of engagement) so you fire warring shot they still come at you and radio them again to stop and have their vessel boarded and bring to the nearest Philippine port for questioning and detention but still since you chinese think everything belongs to china and screw the other country's laws and etc because it does not matter to china or taiwan so he ram anyway thinking that but unfortunate for them the PCG is authorized to be armed with light machine guns as part of its Maritime enforcement role so as logic dictates even if your unarmed and your still doing a hostile act a.k.a ramming a PCG vessel no matter the size naturally to defend its self they have to shoot so again undispline or following duty? And i know you will insist on your logic (if you can call it that!) that they were unarmed bla bla you filipino devil bla bla but if you know any cop or law enforcer they will say the same thing when law enforcer says to stop you stop if you not guilty of anything why should you not stop and be inspected? Not unless your doing something wrong in the first place? the same logic applies to the Philippine Cost Guard you ask to stop you don't run away and do even a stupid act and ram the ship you stop and obey instruction given by the Officer and don't bribe them either man just because you people think we are poor which we are not please don't give me that b.s you can pay and run you wish you let them inspect and if you not found with anything your they will apologized if in international waters but if your caught in our water which said vessel is in anyway if nothing was found they will just be towed back to the nearest port and questioned and if they are proven guilty fined.

So again you didn't answer my question sir what was said vessel doing in Philippine waters anyway or is it you chinese both you and your nationalist counter parts think less of the Philippines? Well knowing both you countries even though nationalist taiwan is less hostile to the Philippines i guess you people think less of us so the jizz of the matter is you have to respect your neighbors laws and don't think less of them.

Us trouble really are we making military bases near countries and stealing natural resources (heck you guys even do this in african countries they as for your help but you steal under their noises) and proclaiming territories us our own regardless even if china never administrated them before? or calling a country part of yours even by mistake and never apology for it? and as i said earlier ramming on small vessels and don't care if they are ok or radio a rescue or even try to rescue them yourselves.

And you call them undisciplined ha man what next filipinos are not human man i swear you chinese say dumbest things its your fault for trying stuff on us and even your screw up suddenly its our fault god that's just stupid.


----------



## Beast

Zero_wing said:


> Man the PN and the PCG not the same deference organizations one is Military the other is Civilian Law Enforcement and they have so the right one they try to ram a Philippine Government vessel on orders to protect our waters from poachers the taiwanese vessel that BFAR vessel under the PCG is small but they are armed maybe the captain was thinking hey its small vessel and i have a big vessel and we are so far out (eventhought it happen in Batanes province a island group that is Philippines in every way) so if i make a run for it and ram it (a popular chinese poacher tactic in dealing with Philippine fishing vessels and small Government law enforcement vessel being use by both Commies and Nationalist poachers and even ship just ask the filipino fishermen who was ram about a year ago) no one will never know and screw those dumb filipinos right? and the PCG vessel radio them to stop 3 times before but the vessel captain decided to ram it and run away with his loot so if you were the PCG captain what would do be ram or follow procedure (a.k.a the rules of engagement) so you fire warring shot they still come at you and radio them again to stop and have their vessel boarded and bring to the nearest Philippine port for questioning and detention but still since you chinese think everything belongs to china and screw the other country's laws and etc because it does not matter to china or taiwan so he ram anyway thinking that but unfortunate for them the PCG is authorized to be armed with light machine guns as part of its Maritime enforcement role so as logic dictates even if your unarmed and your still doing a hostile act a.k.a ramming a PCG vessel no matter the size naturally to defend its self they have to shoot so again undispline or following duty? And i know you will insist on your logic (if you can call it that!) that they were unarmed bla bla you filipino devil bla bla but if you know any cop or law enforcer they will say the same thing when law enforcer says to stop you stop if you not guilty of anything why should you not stop and be inspected? Not unless your doing something wrong in the first place? the same logic applies to the Philippine Cost Guard you ask to stop you don't run away and do even a stupid act and ram the ship you stop and obey instruction given by the Officer and don't bribe them either man just because you people think we are poor which we are not please don't give me that b.s you can pay and run you wish you let them inspect and if you not found with anything your they will apologized if in international waters but if your caught in our water which said vessel is in anyway if nothing was found they will just be towed back to the nearest port and questioned and if they are proven guilty fined.
> 
> So again you didn't answer my question sir what was said vessel doing in Philippine waters anyway or is it you chinese both you and your nationalist counter parts think less of the Philippines? Well knowing both you countries even though nationalist taiwan is less hostile to the Philippines i guess you people think less of us so the jizz of the matter is you have to respect your neighbors laws and don't think less of them.
> 
> Us trouble really are we making military bases near countries and stealing natural resources (heck you guys even do this in african countries they as for your help but you steal under their noises) and proclaiming territories us our own regardless even if china never administrated them before? or calling a country part of yours even by mistake and never apology for it? and as i said earlier ramming on small vessels and don't care if they are ok or radio a rescue or even try to rescue them yourselves.
> 
> And you call them undisciplined ha man what next filipinos are not human man i swear you chinese say dumbest things its your fault for trying stuff on us and even your screw up suddenly its our fault god that's just stupid.



You keep avoiding the shooting at unarmed vessel part. Becos you know PN is in the wrong side. So what if you know or don't know what is their intention even in your claimed territories? The key is they are civilian and unarmed which is admited by even PN. Becos ,doubt or doesn't know does not constitute the reason to shoot at unarmed vessel. 

Just like Law enforcer are not allow to draw armed and shoot at any unarmed personnel. There is proper protocol in international law.. If like what you say, any countries will just start shooting at unarmed personnel, they deemed suspicious or doubt?

Lost case, Pinoys prepare for the terrible consequence.


----------



## VietHome

I kindly hope that our Vietnamese posters in this forum are restraint from over-hype our military power. As one of our General recently has said: "Vietnam only buys enough equipment to protect itself." Indeed everything we have in our arsenals is defensive type. Vietnam does not want to cause trouble. Our military purchases are pegged to be less than Indonesia, Malaysia,Thailand, and even Singapore so no country in the ASEAN has reason to worry about our build-ups. However, we always send a strong signal that Vietnam is not to be messed with. Any superpowers attacking us will lose an arm and a leg. That's been working well to deter Expansionists from the North or anywhere else. Of course, our strength is many times less than PRC, or ROC but that's not to be worry too much. PRC and ROC need all that toys to face each other. PRC also has to face everyone from Russia, USA, Japan, to India, especially their own peasants plus independent movements from Tibet and Uyghur. Therefore, PRC cannot afford a severe losses to Vietnam.

I hope some of us stop using the same grandiose languages the Chinese posters have been using. We have the strong of our moral argument so we don't need to sink to their level. Vietnam should learn something from Indians and the way Gandhi gained his country independence. India is now partner with many countries from East to West. India has a strong military but no one in the world hates India except China and Pakistan. Compare that achievement with China's and we see that cultures and policies lead to different results. Confucianism is great for self defense against invaders but it's also a poison by its imperialist ideas. China is suffering from that, and Vietnam needs to resist from doing the same. 

Back to this issue, I can see Chinese Central Government jumps in glee by the death of its brother's citizen. They jumped the gun to issue "barbaric" condemnation against Philippines although the incident did not involve its citizens nor happened in their b.s.cow-tongue (Nine Dash) claimed. They did this for 3 reasons:

1) Divert attentions away from PRC shooting of Vietnamese boats, repeated aggressive actions of cutting lines of foreign survey ships from India's to USA's, repeated unlawful arrest of Vietnamese and Filipinos fishing boats in their respective territories, repeated harassment of Vietnamese and Filipinos fishermen, and repeated acts of compromising Philippines territories in the Scarborough Reefs

2) Drive a wedge between a untied front of nations battling against PRC's expansionism and total control in SCS including Vietnam, Philippines, Taiwan, ASEAN countries and even India. This is the most crafty attack yet in Chinese deception: dividing your opponents. This is part of Sun Tzu's book that Chinese has learnt by heart 

3) Boosting PRC's moral to replicate the same incident in the SCS right now. In fact this is part of their game plans when they sent 32 hundred-ton-"fishing boats" with an 4,000 tons tanker and a 1,500 tons escort ship to the Spratly Islands (Some "civilian shipping trip" that is!! )

With these three reasons, I hope Vietnamese, Filipinos, Taiwanese, and Indian posters understand this deception and have appropriate responses. Of course, false flaggers know who they are 

So what is the effective counter-measure to that crafty trick from the PRC during similar incident? Vietnam seems to have made a good plan. For example, during the invasion of 32 'fishing ships," Vietnamese newspapers told a story of single brave Vietnam fishing boat facing the Chinese's army. This leads me to remember Tiananmen Square with that one brave man against a tank column. Vietnamese boat moved very close to PRC's convoy, dangerously diverted their course outside of Vietnam's territories. The single act also delayed their illegal fishing plan for a day. That's how you deal with cunning foes: using guts to contain them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

really do you worse the matter in fact that PCG (i don't know if your stupid or don't know the deference between civilian law enforcement and the military) and what consequence what china going to attack the Philippines The MDT will be in effect lets see how you fair against America pacific fleet and please say whatever you want we are not apologies from protecting our waters from chinese poachers who was stupid enough to ram a small PCG vessel so you hopes of the world will condemn us is lacking on proper logic one our rules of Engagement follows International law its common sense really that you don't run and especially don't ram a Coast Guard vessel regardless of its size in fact its consider a hostile act if we are barbric as you imperial commies say we are it will grounds to go to war with taiwan but luckily we are not like that at all and besides we still upgrading our capabilities so again learn some international law for yourself before you bark on it beside china and taiwan (country with no International recognition as sovereign country because you commies Imperials still insist on taiwan as province can not simply go in the UN or any International body expect human rights organization which is a good course see am helping hahaha still it will do no good because ramming a coast guard vessel or any vessel for that matter is crime add to that they were illegally fishing on our waters is other issue so insist on your so called cause and threaten us more but it will not change the fact that your wrong and the PCG boys did there job and follow the rules of engagement and this threats (which i doubt will happen because china has a lot to loss than gain from going to war with any country the only thing were getting from china is economic boycott which does not and will not hurt us i mean 4th trading partner who is hardly a partner trying to invade you and killing your domestic industries and stealing your natural resources is hardly a lost so good bye and will good retains to bad rubbish and say hello to more jobs and no more cheap dangerous goods and more industries and besides by the rate the Philippines is going we still have America, Europe,Japan, Korea and the rest of the world lining up to invest so losing you people is hardly a problem as i said before we have other better markets than you so get over yourselves your not so important so as we filipinos would say feeling inyo importante kayo asa pa kayo mas importante pa ang tae ko kay sa mga tae na katulad niyo kasi yon may pakinabang kay sa inyo salut at prewesyo sa kapwa tao find a google translator to translate that! ) your making give me your best shot i don't care if America comes or not bring it on! But the world will still see your country as aggressor and Imperialist man you people made a lot of enemies so when war comes it will not be a problem getting allies and support is as easy as pie sure you can win the air and sea battles but can you win on land please the Philippines will give you ran for your money and your seat in the UN will not protect you in fact i would not be surprised if your seat is taken for not following international law for solving conflicts peacefully your not America or Russia so in your dreams Imperialist so you cry at home and tell mommy how the mean filipino made you cry because you can't win in the internet because no one can accept your chinese imperial logic expect for your fellow chinese which good for you but still bad for you so again bring it on were waiting for a war that will never come.


----------



## Zero_wing

VietHome said:


> I kindly hope that our Vietnamese posters in this forum are restraint from over-hype our military power. As one of our General recently has said: "Vietnam only buys enough equipment to protect itself." Indeed everything we have in our arsenals is defensive type. Vietnam does not want to cause trouble. Our military purchases are pegged to be less than Indonesia, Malaysia,Thailand, and even Singapore so no country in the ASEAN has reason to worry about our build-ups. However, we always send a strong signal that Vietnam is not to be messed with. Any superpowers attacking us will lose an arm and a leg. That's been working well to deter Expansionists from the North or anywhere else. Of course, our strength is many times less than PRC, or ROC but that's not to be worry too much. PRC and ROC need all that toys to face each other. PRC also has to face everyone from Russia, USA, Japan, to India, especially their own peasants plus independent movements from Tibet and Uyghur. Therefore, PRC cannot afford a severe losses to Vietnam.
> 
> I hope some of us stop using the same grandiose languages the Chinese posters have been using. We have the strong of our moral argument so we don't need to sink to their level. Vietnam should learn something from Indians and the way Gandhi gained his country independence. India is now partner with many countries from East to West. India has a strong military but no one in the world hates India except China and Pakistan. Compare that achievement with China's and we see that cultures and policies lead to different results. Confucianism is great for self defense against invaders but it's also a poison by its imperialist ideas. China is suffering from that, and Vietnam needs to resist from doing the same.
> 
> Back to this issue, I can see Chinese Central Government jumps in glee by the death of its brother's citizen. They jumped the gun to issue "barbaric" condemnation against Philippines although the incident did not involve its citizens nor happened in their b.s.cow-tongue (Nine Dash) claimed. They did this for 3 reasons:
> 
> 1) Divert attentions away from PRC shooting of Vietnamese boats, repeated aggressive actions of cutting lines of foreign survey ships from India's to USA's, repeated unlawful arrest of Vietnamese and Filipinos fishing boats in their respective territories, repeated harassment of Vietnamese and Filipinos fishermen, and repeated acts of compromising Philippines territories in the Scarborough Reefs
> 
> 2) Drive a wedge between a untied front of nations battling against PRC's expansionism and total control in SCS including Vietnam, Philippines, Taiwan, ASEAN countries and even India. This is the most crafty attack yet in Chinese deception: dividing your opponents. This is part of Sun Tzu's book that Chinese has learnt by heart
> 
> 3) Boosting PRC's moral to replicate the same incident in the SCS right now. In fact this is part of their game plans when they sent 32 hundred-ton-"fishing boats" with an 4,000 tons tanker and a 1,500 tons escort ship to the Spratly Islands (Some "civilian shipping trip" that is!! )
> 
> With these three reasons, I hope Vietnamese, Filipinos, Taiwanese, and Indian posters understand this deception and have appropriate responses. Of course, false flaggers know who they are
> 
> So what is the effective counter-measure to that crafty trick from the PRC during similar incident? Vietnam seems to have made a good plan. For example, during the invasion of 32 'fishing ships," Vietnamese newspapers told a story of single brave Vietnam fishing boat facing the Chinese's army. This leads me to remember Tiananmen Square with that one brave man against a tank column. Vietnamese boat moved very close to PRC's convoy, dangerously diverted their course outside of Vietnam's territories. The single act also delayed their illegal fishing plan for a day. That's how you deal with cunning foes: using guts to contain them.



Well i don't know about a united front i mean thanks to cambodia who rolled over for the Imperials i doubt ASEAN will be united we simply too distant and too problematic we are no EU so i lose fate in ASEAN a long time ago its very hard for us to unite on anything really so if there going to be United front against chinese Imperialism its just us (Vietnam and the Philippines) Japan and India (not too sure about India but they not happy with china with its constant creeping invasions into india territory so i can't answer for them but they would be great help) beside a war in our region is hard to do for the moment so we just need to solve this diplomatically and prepare just in case it fails


----------



## sincity

The no such thing as defensive force, weak military can't use their capacity as aggressive to attack a stronger military force, of course Vietnamese general would declare their military only defensive in nature because they don't have the mean to fully attack and destroy any military that stronger than them. When your a poor nation, your military expenditure can't compare to China a currently 2nd in economy in the world. China military expansion is the real threat to Vietnam and Philippine as both nation are in territorial dispute with China in SCS. Even Philippine and Vietnam both have overlap claim to the SCS islets. Philippine and Vietnam want to present a united front to counter against China aggressive posture in SCS but many Asian nation that have no claim in the SCS will only ally them self to a nation that better serve their own interest at best. Thailand, Cambodia, Singapore these nations won't ally with Philippine and Vietnam to counter against China to better serve and enforce the right of Philippine and Vietnam claiming of the SCS mineral resource. China won't win the support from Thailand, Cambodia, Singapore either, these nations will use the SCS dispute to leverage China and expand their own national interest.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Hey Pinoy, we have already encroached the Ayungin reef, do something about it instead of keep shooting at those irrelevant Taiwanese fishermen. 

Chinese erecting structure on Kalayaan's Ayungin Reef - source - InterAksyon.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

whatever dude


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Zero_wing said:


> whatever dude



Good, it seems you don't give of losing territory at all, so next time we will occupy Palawan and put our flag on it.


----------



## Zero_wing

yup whatever you say troll if being moron makes you happy i have no objections.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Zero_wing said:


> yup whatever you say troll if being moron makes you happy i have no objections.



Trolling? Nah, it ain't funny anymore, but you are in verge of losing everything you have stolen in our SCS.


----------



## Zero_wing

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Trolling? Nah, it ain't funny anymore, but you are in verge of losing everything you have stolen in our SCS.



Wow admitting it nice good for you enjoy the karma jerks man i find it dumbfounded that you have the time to troll around while your country is under state of emergencies from flu, earthquake, rebellion etc nice i guess being idiot is 24/7 job again if you wanna be moron be my guest.

P.S to so called monitor if you can call that bias imperial one try and stop with this one.


----------



## USAHawk785

Fantasies ad nauseum. Get back to reality little boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Hey Pinoy, we have already encroached the Ayungin reef, do something about it instead of keep shooting at those irrelevant Taiwanese fishermen.
> 
> Chinese erecting structure on Kalayaan's Ayungin Reef - source - InterAksyon.com



So are you admitting that China is invading my country's waters



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Good, it seems you don't give of losing territory at all, so next time we will occupy Palawan and put our flag on it.



That might be a bit dangerous. There are a number of bases, including a marine base
-------------
A lot of Chinese members are now admitting that they are encroaching into Philippine waters.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Fsjal said:


> So are you admitting that China is invading my country's waters
> 
> 
> 
> That might be a bit dangerous. There are a number of bases, including a marine base
> -------------
> A lot of Chinese members are now admitting that they are encroaching into Philippine waters.



The problem is your President Benigno Aquino III, China has proposed to co-develop the oil and gas fields in SCS years ago, but he refused, instead he is joining the US encirclement against China.

Furthermore, his administration was provoking China's sovereignty in order to cover up their incompetence in the domestic policy. 

Aquino III has chosen to be China's enemy, so don't blame for China's coming aggression.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

Fsjal said:


> So are you admitting that China is invading my country's waters
> 
> 
> 
> That might be a bit dangerous. There are a number of bases, including a marine base
> -------------
> A lot of Chinese members are now admitting that they are encroaching into Philippine waters.



Welcome to reality my friend(not) false flagger! nice trick sympathy nice one buddy boy


----------



## shuttler

USAHawk785 said:


> VietHome said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kindly hope that our Vietnamese posters in this forum are restraint from over-hype our military power. As one of our General recently has said: "Vietnam only buys enough equipment to protect itself." Indeed everything we have in our arsenals is defensive type. Vietnam does not want to cause trouble. Our military purchases are pegged to be less than Indonesia, Malaysia,Thailand, and even Singapore so no country in the ASEAN has reason to worry about our build-ups. However, we always send a strong signal that Vietnam is not to be messed with. Any superpowers attacking us will lose an arm and a leg. That's been working well to deter Expansionists from the North or anywhere else. Of course, our strength is many times less than PRC, or ROC but that's not to be worry too much. PRC and ROC need all that toys to face each other. PRC also has to face everyone from Russia, USA, Japan, to India, especially their own peasants plus independent movements from Tibet and Uyghur. Therefore, PRC cannot afford a severe losses to Vietnam.
> 
> I hope some of us stop using the same grandiose languages the Chinese posters have been using. We have the strong of our moral argument so we don't need to sink to their level. Vietnam should learn something from Indians and the way Gandhi gained his country independence. India is now partner with many countries from East to West. India has a strong military but no one in the world hates India except China and Pakistan. Compare that achievement with China's and we see that cultures and policies lead to different results. Confucianism is great for self defense against invaders but it's also a poison by its imperialist ideas. China is suffering from that, and Vietnam needs to resist from doing the same.
Click to expand...


suffering - what are you doing with your hidden lectures to the vietcongs and pinoys? 

and on second check you have deleted what I quoted in time of your presentation here! what a coward! 



USAHawk785 said:


> Back to this issue, I can see Chinese Central Government jumps in glee by the death of its brother's citizen.



where do you see the glee except on one of your postings in the thread below you are in ecstacy for killing "Chinese"




USAHawk785 said:


> Indeed. The moral of the story is that our Pinoy buddies got their revenge. Come hell or high waters, they shot at a Chinese alright...hahahaha!
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...sination-unarmed-fisherman-philippines-2.html






USAHawk785 said:


> They jumped the gun to issue "barbaric" condemnation against Philippines although the incident did not involve its citizens nor happened in their b.s.cow-tongue (Nine Dash) claimed. They did this for 3 reasons:



you comment above indeed showed you "barbarism" - laughing at "killing Chinese"

what is cow tongue as in some hindu rituals?




USAHawk785 said:


> 1) Divert attentions away from PRC shooting of Vietnamese boats, repeated aggressive actions of cutting lines of foreign survey ships from India's to USA's, repeated unlawful arrest of Vietnamese and Filipinos fishing boats in their respective territories, repeated harassment of Vietnamese and Filipinos fishermen, and repeated acts of compromising Philippines territories in the Scarborough Reefs
> 2) Drive a wedge between a untied front of nations battling against PRC's expansionism and total control in SCS including Vietnam, Philippines, Taiwan, ASEAN countries and even India. This is the most crafty attack yet in Chinese deception: dividing your opponents. This is part of Sun Tzu's book that Chinese has learnt by heart
> 
> 3) Boosting PRC's moral to replicate the same incident in the SCS right now. In fact this is part of their game plans when they sent 32 hundred-ton-"fishing boats" with an 4,000 tons tanker and a 1,500 tons escort ship to the Spratly Islands (Some "civilian shipping trip" that is!! )
> 
> With these three reasons, I hope Vietnamese, Filipinos, Taiwanese, and Indian posters understand this deception and have appropriate responses. Of course, false flaggers know who they are
> 
> So what is the effective counter-measure to that crafty trick from the PRC during similar incident? Vietnam seems to have made a good plan. For example, during the invasion of 32 'fishing ships," Vietnamese newspapers told a story of single brave Vietnam fishing boat facing the Chinese's army. This leads me to remember Tiananmen Square with that one brave man against a tank column. Vietnamese boat moved very close to PRC's convoy, dangerously diverted their course outside of Vietnam's territories. The single act also delayed their illegal fishing plan for a day. That's how you deal with cunning foes: using guts to contain them.



you are the consummate conspiracy theorists with a very wicked mind



USAHawk785 said:


> Zero_wing said:
> 
> 
> 
> really do you worse the matter in fact that PCG (i don't know if your stupid or don't know the deference between civilian law enforcement and the military) and what consequence what china going to attack the Philippines The MDT will be in effect lets see how you fair against America pacific fleet and please say whatever you want we are not apologies from protecting our waters from chinese poachers who was stupid enough to ram a small PCG vessel so you hopes of the world will condemn us is lacking on proper logic one our rules of Engagement follows International law its common sense really that you don't run and especially don't ram a Coast Guard vessel regardless of its size in fact its consider a hostile act if we are barbric as you imperial commies say we are it will grounds to go to war with taiwan but luckily we are not like that at all and besides we still upgrading our capabilities so again learn some international law for yourself before you bark on it beside china and taiwan (country with no International recognition as sovereign country because you commies Imperials still insist on taiwan as province can not simply go in the UN or any International body expect human rights organization which is a good course see am helping hahaha still it will do no good because ramming a coast guard vessel or any vessel for that matter is crime add to that they were illegally fishing on our waters is other issue so insist on your so called cause and threaten us more but it will not change the fact that your wrong and the PCG boys did there job and follow the rules of engagement and this threats (which i doubt will happen because china has a lot to loss than gain from going to war with any country the only thing were getting from china is economic boycott which does not and will not hurt us i mean 4th trading partner who is hardly a partner trying to invade you and killing your domestic industries and stealing your natural resources is hardly a lost so good bye and will good retains to bad rubbish and say hello to more jobs and no more cheap dangerous goods and more industries and besides by the rate the Philippines is going we still have America, Europe,Japan, Korea and the rest of the world lining up to invest so losing you people is hardly a problem as i said before we have other better markets than you so get over yourselves your not so important so as we filipinos would say feeling inyo importante kayo asa pa kayo mas importante pa ang tae ko kay sa mga tae na katulad niyo kasi yon may pakinabang kay sa inyo salut at prewesyo sa kapwa tao find a google translator to translate that! ) your making give me your best shot i don't care if America comes or not bring it on! But the world will still see your country as aggressor and Imperialist man you people made a lot of enemies so when war comes it will not be a problem getting allies and support is as easy as pie sure you can win the air and sea battles but can you win on land please the Philippines will give you ran for your money and your seat in the UN will not protect you in fact i would not be surprised if your seat is taken for not following international law for solving conflicts peacefully your not America or Russia so in your dreams Imperialist so you cry at home and tell mommy how the mean filipino made you cry because you can't win in the internet because no one can accept your chinese imperial logic expect for your fellow chinese which good for you but still bad for you so again bring it on were waiting for a war that will never come.
Click to expand...




USAHawk785 said:


> Fantasies ad nauseum. Get back to reality little boys.



@ yourself indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

shuttler said:


> suffering - what are you doing with your hidden lectures to the vietcongs and pinoys?
> 
> [
> 
> where do you see the glee except on one of your posting in the thread below you are in ecstacy for killing "Chinese"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> you comment above indeed showed you "barbarism" - laughing at "killing Chinese"
> 
> what is cow tongue as in some hindu rituals?
> 
> 
> [
> 
> you are the consummate conspiracy theorists with a very wicked mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ yourself indeed!



lol @ those Taiwanese idiots/sheeps who will blindly follow/obey the US can check this post, their master hates them because of their Chinese blood.

Being a dog of US isn't a choice to survive, since US wants them to be a dead dog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

sincity said:


> The no such thing as defensive force, weak military can't use their capacity as aggressive to attack a stronger military force, of course Vietnamese general would declare their military only defensive in nature because they don't have the mean to fully attack and destroy any military that stronger than them. When your a poor nation, your military expenditure can't compare to China a currently 2nd in economy in the world. China military expansion is the real threat to Vietnam and Philippine as both nation are in territorial dispute with China in SCS. Even Philippine and Vietnam both have overlap claim to the SCS islets. Philippine and Vietnam want to present a united front to counter against China aggressive posture in SCS but many Asian nation that have no claim in the SCS will only ally them self to a nation that better serve their own interest at best. Thailand, Cambodia, Singapore these nations won't ally with Philippine and Vietnam to counter against China to better serve and enforce the right of Philippine and Vietnam claiming of the SCS mineral resource. China won't win the support from Thailand, Cambodia, Singapore either, these nations will use the SCS dispute to leverage China and expand their own national interest.



Exactly that's why E.U Style ASEAN is impossible and beside we are not asking ASEAN to solve the problem by giving us west Philippine sea we simply said that we should unite as region to force china to solve things diplomatically under international law and block negotiation not just one country but all in the region because in the long run a war between us or anyone in Asia will affect us all hey same neighborhood remember simple cause and effect or domino effect whatever you wanna call it is just the same thing conflict bad block negotiations better so again ASEAN community in two years is noting but a good name for paper that needs to go to the trash.


----------



## shuttler

Fsjal said:


> A lot of Chinese members are now admitting that they are encroaching into Philippine waters.



By "encroaching" I think they really mean taking back what belongs to us against illegal custodies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Because we are smart, back in 1999 we were not even close to match against USA.
> 
> Taiwan is just a game with patience, but now it is not the best time to take it back.



joke, no smart, it's just showed mentality of slaves. Mao kneed before Nixon in Peking 1972 to join for the game to against Vietnam, and Soviet Union who liberated Manchuria for you. You can't facing with USA, just talking loudly.



ChinaToday said:


> forgot already we colonised Vietnam for thousand of years



We've beating you ran away from Vietnam, don't forget it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> you comment above indeed showed you "barbarism" - laughing at "killing Chinese"
> 
> what is cow tongue as in some hindu rituals?
> 
> 
> 
> you are the consumate conspiracy theorists with a very wicked mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ yourself indeed!



lol @ those Taiwanese idiots who blindly follows US can check this post, their master hates them because their Chinese blood.

Being a dog of US isn't a choice to survive, since US wants them to be a dead dog. [/QUOTE]

Wow that's good way to convince people of your point of view (not) 

lets check how your so arrogantly stupid 

one you call people names but no points on issue at hand 

two calling your fellow chinese idiots for following democracy insisted of your egoistic one part dictatorship 

three blaming the US which not related to the issue at hand 

and lastly considering the aggression made by your country a reality as conspiracy theory 

Wow brainwash tell me what brand detergent did they use for your brain?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

EastSea said:


> joke, no smart, it's just showed mentality of slaves. *Mao kneed before Nixon in Peking 1972 to join for the game to counter Soviet Union,* who liberated Manchuria for you. You can't facing with USA, just talking loudly.



USSR was running by idiots, but USA begged China to form a temporary alliance against USSR.


----------



## asianamerican

sincity said:


> One fisherman kill by Philipine coastguard and everyone in here want to start a ww3. What a joke mentality of Asian, hate to admit I'm American Asian.



You must one of those self-hating Asian American idiots. 3 Bostonian died, and Americans want to go bomb another country and beat up Sikh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

They follow the western democrazy, now they got what they deserved by getting shot by monkeys.


----------



## p3avi8tor69

Zero_wing said:


> whatever dude




It was a valid challenge to you. The Chinese are building permanent structures to your islands, and yet, you conveniently ignore that.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

p3avi8tor69 said:


> It was a valid challenge to you. The Chinese are building permanent structures to your islands, and yet, you conveniently ignore that.



Because his country is too coward to face China, but instead they will shoot more unarmed Taiwanese fishermen.


----------



## shuttler

p3avi8tor69 said:


> It was a valid challenge to you. The Chinese are building permanent structures to your islands, and yet, you conveniently ignore that.



no that is the right thing to do for the Philippines. They should focus on their own problems iso meddling into territorial conflicts which they are incapable to handle like the indians over the recent territorial dispute with China

I hope that vietnam will do the same - not to fall into the peppet traps set by the usa!


----------



## sincity

Chinese fishermen were shot by the Russian you don't see China declare all out war against Russia, you all in here keep babbling your mouth off about war. 

The bombing in Boston not relate to what happen with Taiwan fishermen being kill by the Philippine coastguard. A Sikh Indian were shot and killed by the KKK because he look like a Muslim that even before the Boston Bombing.


----------



## EastSea

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Because we are smart, back in 1999 we were not even close to match against USA.
> 
> Taiwan is just a game with patience, but now it is not the best time to take it back.





ChineseTiger1986 said:


> USSR was running by idiots, but USA begged us to form a temporary alliance against USSR.



Nixon shaked hand with old man Mao. Mao's eye was closed. Nixon was wandered that: stood Mao on his own foot or not ? Don't forget that 1950 Mao begged Stalin to join in Socialist Pack headed by Soviet Union.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

jerry_tan said:


> Why should we , the investigation is not yet done... i believed the Philippines coast guards fire a warning shot and followed the rules of engagement, they will shoot only if there life is in danger not to mention it is inside the Philippines territory.



1. it is NOT in pinoy's territory
2. the ship is unarmed with a Taiwanese flag. Taiwan has equal claim over an overlapping area of the EECs of 2 governments
3. there are strings of bullets holes (*32***) which signify the wicked intentions of the pinoy coastguards which was to kill not to warn

***corrected as per post # 202 supplied by longyi*


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

sincity said:


> *Chinese fishermen were shot by the Russian you don't see China declare all out war against Russia, you all in here keep babbling your mouth off about war. *
> 
> The bombing in Boston not relate to what happen with Taiwan fishermen being kill by the Philippine coastguard. A Sikh Indian were shot and killed by the KKK because he look like a Muslim that even before the Boston Bombing.



Because Russia is our ally, if the incident of shooting a Chinese fishing boat turns into China vs Russia, USA will be the true winner.

We are more rational than Russians, with the threat of USA still present, we would tolerate the Russians, but not USA and its minions.


----------



## sincity

Russia also have the military to confront China.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

EastSea said:


> Nixon shaked hand with old man Mao. Mao's eye was closed. Nixon was wandered that: stood Mao on his own foot or not ? Don't forget that 1950 Mao begged Stalin to join in Socialist Pack headed by Soviet Union.



Mao was a close friend of your national father.

You may hate Deng, but hating Mao is purely nonsense.


----------



## shuttler

sincity said:


> Chinese fishermen were shot by the Russian you don't see China declare all out war against Russia, you all in here keep babbling your mouth off about war.
> 
> The bombing in Boston not relate to what happen with Taiwan fishermen being kill by the Philippine coastguard. A Sikh Indian were shot and killed by the KKK because he look like a Muslim that even before the Boston Bombing.



I sort of understand your indian mentality

Our policy-makers will react appropriately to the situation.

I cant remember the Russia-Taiwanese incident. If it happens today, China will do the same!


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

sincity said:


> Russia also have the military to confront China.



Russia is China's ally for now, China would rather shoot USA than shooting Russia. 



shuttler said:


> I sort of understand your indian mentality
> 
> Our policy-makers will react appropriately to the situation.
> 
> I cant remember the Russia-Taiwanese incident. If it happens today, China will do the same!



Right, Xi Jinping is not Hu Jintao, this guy is even more hawkish than Putin.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

sincity said:


> Russia also have the military to confront China.



I cannot see any reason why they have to confront us. I dont think they will take sides if we are at war with your native country over the border issues


----------



## sincity

How do you know I'm an Indian?

Don't assume when you don't know who I'm.

Russia watch out for their own interest, they not ally with China to counter the US. Russia play both China and US for their own political gain.


----------



## shuttler

sincity said:


> How do you know I'm an Indian?
> 
> Don't assume when you don't know who I'm.



you can ask the same to me if you want to!


----------



## sincity

Russia also want to be a key player in Asia.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

sincity said:


> Russia also want to be a key player in Asia.



So what? They will join us to kick USA out first.


----------



## sincity

Yea you think you can kick out US that easy?


----------



## shuttler

sincity said:


> Russia also want to be a key player in Asia.



Let see how the things pan out. Russia wants to be a key player? one of the reasons is to counter the american intrusion in the Pacific and threats on their far east


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

sincity said:


> Yea you think you can kick out US that easy?



China + Russia is impossible to kick USA out?

For now, USA has a fcked up economy, so don't overestimate yourself too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

sincity said:


> Yea you think you can kick out US that easy?



do you think india will dip their hands in the pacific?


----------



## sincity

Russia never ally their political interest toward any nation after Soviet collapse, best to play both side of the fence to protect their own interest.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

sincity said:


> Russia never ally their political interest toward any nation after Soviet collapse, best to play both side of the fence to protect their own interest.



True, but USA is in serious trouble now, that's why Russia is even more incentive to help China to bring down USA.

Once USA goes down, Russia also wants to take a share of you. 

Vladimir Putin keeps John Kerry waiting for THREE HOURS during visit to Russia for Syria talks | Mail Online


----------



## shuttler




----------



## WuMaoCleverbot

*Now the Chinese are claiming Batanes Islands as part of Taiwan based on the dashed line.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sincity

Indian don't want to be excluded out of the southeast Asian, Indian of course want to get in the mix but their economy and military prevent them to be more assertive relate to the SCS issue. Too many reasons for Indian not to get involves in southeast Asian, Economy and trade, mineral resource, and military engagement.


----------



## Zero_wing

p3avi8tor69 said:


> It was a valid challenge to you. The Chinese are building permanent structures to your islands, and yet, you conveniently ignore that.



Hey whats up capt hows the mental hospital your staying in? they have Wifi that's nice


----------



## shuttler

There was an indonesian sailor on board of the Taiwanese ship. He will be a good witness to the incident



sincity said:


> Indian don't want to be excluded out of the southeast Asian, Indian of course want to get in the mix but their economy and military prevent them to be more assertive relate to the SCS issue. Too many reasons for Indian not to get involves in southeast Asian, Economy and trade, mineral resource, and military engagement.



indians are living and aspiring way beyond means dont you think based on your experience?


----------



## Zero_wing

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The problem is your President Benigno Aquino III, China has proposed to co-develop the oil and gas fields in SCS years ago, but he refused, instead he is joining the US encirclement against China.
> 
> Furthermore, his administration was provoking China's sovereignty in order to cover up their incompetence in the domestic policy.
> 
> Aquino III has chosen to be China's enemy, so don't blame for China's coming aggression.



Wow that's great the problem is china its always has been co development of what its ours we decide if want co development or not in this case no its not your place to say anything about our resources because we have solo ownership of the waters around the west philippine sea in the kalayaan group of islands (which half of the spartlies) not all like the ridiculous claims of china which invaild in international law and illogical so in true your so called sovereignty does not exist our just steal resources to fuel ourselves why should we ask permission to use and conserve our own resources? that's just stupid blaming our president for your criminal aggression is just typical of you people heck you blame everybody its ok more allies for us more enemies for you just make life hard on yourselves.


----------



## Zero_wing

chinapakistan said:


> I think we should stop importing Filipino maid to destroy their economy. Because Hilipino economy equals maid and banana exporting.



Learn to spell right before making comments like this and first of all its only in your minds that is is our exports again you people fail to understand or know anything about my country and by all means please do so no chinese both mainlanders and taiwanese in my country equal good retains to rubbish to dangerous cheap copied chinese goods no more trouble making and no more stolen natural resources and most important of all no chinese means no more illegal drugs and other illegal imports by taiwanese and manlinders so good retains and don't come back and hello better business panthers and more jobs because of new industries so its win for us and a lost to you the Philippines invest almost 2 billion on you guys while you invest and all 500 million so in the end no sweat of my back go ahead don't let the door hit on your way out!



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Because his country is too coward to face China, but instead they will shoot more unarmed Taiwanese fishermen.



Well try to invade us or just like the stupid Taiwanese fishing vessel ram our ships see what happens you talk to much about bravery and courage and yet your only attacking people weaker than you really who's the real coward here? heck you cant even win back Taiwan and attack Japan so please think before you post! And your answering a post from guy who is staying in nut house really? nice you guys should date you prefect for each other.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Because his country is too coward to face China, but instead they will shoot more unarmed Taiwanese fishermen.



Well try to invade us or just like the stupid Taiwanese fishing vessel ram our ships see what happens you talk to much about bravery and courage and yet your only attacking people weaker than you really who's the real coward here? heck you cant even win back Taiwan and attack Japan so please think before you post! And your answering a post from guy who is staying in nut house really? nice you guys should date you prefect for each other.


----------



## Zero_wing

WuMaoCleverbot said:


> *Now the Chinese are claiming Batanes Islands as part of Taiwan based on the dashed line.*



Well tol ganyan talaga mga hayop at duwag ito mga ito mga mainlanders na ito ginatungan pa nila mali na man ito mga gago taiwanese na ito pare ipa priority dapat ng mga bago natin congressman and senators ito AFP and Coast Guard modernization para ma tigil na mga gago ito


----------



## longyi

*Philippine envoy sorry over shooting*



TAIPEI, Taiwan -- *The Philippines' top envoy to Taiwan yesterday offered an apology to the family of a Taiwanese fisherman who was killed on Thursday by an official Philippine vessel while the Taiwanese boat was operating in waters claimed by both countries.*

*&#8220;We'd like to convey our sincerest condolences and apologies to the family of Mr. Hung,&#8221; Antonio Basilio, the Philippines' de facto ambassador to Taiwan said *at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MOFA).

*&#8220;Words cannot express our sorrow for the loss of life of Mr. Hung,&#8221;* he added.

Basilio said that his government will continue to investigate the circumstances that led to the &#8220;tragic incident.&#8221;

*The Philippines welcomes a joint investigation* led by law enforcement authorities to establish the location of the incident and the circumstances that led to the tragedy, the envoy added.

*&#8220;Should the investigation show that there was a violation of international law and practice ... as well as our domestic law, we will let the law takes its course so that justice will be served,&#8221; *Basilio said.

Basilio, head of the Manila Economic and Cultural Office (MECO) in Taipei, made the remarks in front of reporters at MOFA headquarters, following his meeting with Deputy Foreign Minister Joseph Shih (&#30707;&#23450.

The envoy was summoned by the MOFA to explain Manila's stance on the matter &#8212; one day after Taiwan issued stern condemnation over the incident that led to the death of local fisherman Hung Shih-cheng (&#27946;&#30707;&#25104.

The 65-year-old crew member was shot dead by personnel on board an official Philippine vessel, while the local boat &#8212; the Kuang Ta Hsing No. 28 (&#24291;&#22823;&#33288;28&#34399 &#8212; was operating some 170 nautical miles off the southern coast of Taiwan, an area that is claimed by both Taipei and Manila, according to MOFA.

Hung's son, son-in-law and an Indonesian fisherman were also on board when the shots were fired.

Kuang Ta Hsing No. 28 is currently being towed back to Taiwan with the help of two other fishing boats under the escort of the Coast Guard Administration (CGA), the ministry said.

MOFA has confirmed that the Philippine vessel responsible for the shooting belongs to the country's Bureau of Fisheries and Aquatic Resources (BFAR), said Foreign Minister David Lin (&#26519;&#27704;&#27138, adding that Philippine coast guards aboard the BFAR vessel had fired the ship's weapons.

&#8220;We believe the Philippine government should take full responsibility (over the incident) by issuing an official apology to Taiwan, (by identifying) those responsible and (by compensating) for the losses,&#8221; the minister said.

According to Taiwan's representative to the Philippines, Raymond Wang (&#29579;&#27138;&#29983, however, Philippine authorities claimed that the Taiwanese vessel was sailing in their territory and that the BFAR vessel had simply fired warning shots.

In response, Lin said that Kuang Ta Hsing No. 28 was sailing in overlapping waters, stressing that the Philippine vessel should not have opened fire on an unarmed Taiwanese boat under any circumstance.

The Philippine authorities have agreed to send personnel to Taiwan to jointly probe the cause of the tragedy, he added.

*Thirty-two Bullet Holes*

Coast Guard Administration (CGA) Deputy Minister Cheng Chang-Hsiung said that the shooting left a total of 32 bullet holes in the Taiwanese ship.

&#8220;The CGA condemns the brutal act on the Philippines' part (which caused) the death of a Taiwanese fisherman,&#8221; Cheng said.

The Taiwanese vessel is expected to be brought back to Taiwan before noon on Saturday, the deputy minister said, adding that once it returns to the island, prosecutors will immediately conduct an examination of the boat and interview its crew members.

For the safety of Taiwanese fishermen operating in the South China Sea, the CGA will be sending more vessels equipped with artillery to safeguard the rights of local ships operating in the region, he added.

The fundamental reason behind the tragedy is the lack of a fishery agreement between Taipei and Manila with regard to their overlapping waters, Lin noted.

The government will negotiate with its Philippines counterpart to sign a fishery agreement similar to the one signed between Taiwan and Japan last month to fundamentally solve the problem, he added.

Meanwhile, the ministry said that it has sent its staff to convey condolences to Hung's family in Pingtung County and offered the family NT$50,000 in its time of grief. 

Philippine envoy sorry over shooting - The China Post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## p3avi8tor69

Zero_wing said:


> Hey whats up capt hows the mental hospital your staying in? they have Wifi that's nice




Fancy way for you to ignore the pressing concern. So again what are you going to do false flagger wanna be American. BTW we Americans do not resort to racist remarks which you often lace your response. So do us a favor and respect our flag by removing it from your avatar. Your use of our flag is simply revolting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

chinapakistan said:


> Yes, you are right. really, In my mind pilipine equals maid and banana. I feel sorry for Taiwan goverment, they are sit on by banana even obviously Taiwan has much more might militory power than banana country.



sure sure if it makes you feel better fine 



p3avi8tor69 said:


> Fancy way for you to ignore the pressing concern. So again what are you going to do false flagger wanna be American. BTW we Americans do not resort to racist remarks which you often lace your response. So do us a favor and respect our flag by removing it from your avatar. Your use of our flag is simply revolting.



hahahahaha nice one good aim captain wait was your rank right or is it admiral or general or both you know from the movie dictator hahahaha i love that move. 

why should i explain myself to you who the hell are you to ask me that? then revolt away false American!


----------



## jhungary

VietHome said:


> I kindly hope that our Vietnamese posters in this forum are restraint from over-hype our military power. As one of our General recently has said: "Vietnam only buys enough equipment to protect itself." Indeed everything we have in our arsenals is defensive type. Vietnam does not want to cause trouble. Our military purchases are pegged to be less than Indonesia, Malaysia,Thailand, and even Singapore so no country in the ASEAN has reason to worry about our build-ups. However, we always send a strong signal that Vietnam is not to be messed with. Any superpowers attacking us will lose an arm and a leg. That's been working well to deter Expansionists from the North or anywhere else. Of course, our strength is many times less than PRC, or ROC but that's not to be worry too much. PRC and ROC need all that toys to face each other. PRC also has to face everyone from Russia, USA, Japan, to India, especially their own peasants plus independent movements from Tibet and Uyghur. Therefore, PRC cannot afford a severe losses to Vietnam.
> 
> I hope some of us stop using the same grandiose languages the Chinese posters have been using. We have the strong of our moral argument so we don't need to sink to their level. Vietnam should learn something from Indians and the way Gandhi gained his country independence. India is now partner with many countries from East to West. India has a strong military but no one in the world hates India except China and Pakistan. Compare that achievement with China's and we see that cultures and policies lead to different results. Confucianism is great for self defense against invaders but it's also a poison by its imperialist ideas. China is suffering from that, and Vietnam needs to resist from doing the same.
> 
> Back to this issue, I can see Chinese Central Government jumps in glee by the death of its brother's citizen. They jumped the gun to issue "barbaric" condemnation against Philippines although the incident did not involve its citizens nor happened in their b.s.cow-tongue (Nine Dash) claimed. They did this for 3 reasons:
> 
> 1) Divert attentions away from PRC shooting of Vietnamese boats, repeated aggressive actions of cutting lines of foreign survey ships from India's to USA's, repeated unlawful arrest of Vietnamese and Filipinos fishing boats in their respective territories, repeated harassment of Vietnamese and Filipinos fishermen, and repeated acts of compromising Philippines territories in the Scarborough Reefs
> 
> 2) Drive a wedge between a untied front of nations battling against PRC's expansionism and total control in SCS including Vietnam, Philippines, Taiwan, ASEAN countries and even India. This is the most crafty attack yet in Chinese deception: dividing your opponents. This is part of Sun Tzu's book that Chinese has learnt by heart
> 
> 3) Boosting PRC's moral to replicate the same incident in the SCS right now. In fact this is part of their game plans when they sent 32 hundred-ton-"fishing boats" with an 4,000 tons tanker and a 1,500 tons escort ship to the Spratly Islands (Some "civilian shipping trip" that is!! )
> 
> With these three reasons, I hope Vietnamese, Filipinos, Taiwanese, and Indian posters understand this deception and have appropriate responses. Of course, false flaggers know who they are
> 
> So what is the effective counter-measure to that crafty trick from the PRC during similar incident? Vietnam seems to have made a good plan. For example, during the invasion of 32 'fishing ships," Vietnamese newspapers told a story of single brave Vietnam fishing boat facing the Chinese's army. This leads me to remember Tiananmen Square with that one brave man against a tank column. Vietnamese boat moved very close to PRC's convoy, dangerously diverted their course outside of Vietnam's territories. The single act also delayed their illegal fishing plan for a day. That's how you deal with cunning foes: using guts to contain them.



Well. PRC always claim Taiwan is part of China, they want to score points to try and sway the Taiwanese back into their camp. But history have a way to repeat itself over and over again, Taiwan will just cry to the US, in some extend, to Japan when things gone pear shape.

I found it funny when China "Condemn" Philippine when even Taiwanese don't know what the heck is going on. You condemn when you have a valid report on the incident. You don't go use the C word before you know what is going on. You did not see anyone but China condemning the attack, simply because no one know what the heck is going on.

we probably need to wait for a more detail report on what's up before opening our hole


----------



## Zero_wing

jhungary said:


> Well. PRC always claim Taiwan is part of China, they want to score points to try and sway the Taiwanese back into their camp. But history have a way to repeat itself over and over again, Taiwan will just cry to the US, in some extend, to Japan when things gone pear shape.
> 
> I found it funny when China "Condemn" Philippine when even Taiwanese don't know what the heck is going on. You condemn when you have a valid report on the incident. You don't go use the C word before you know what is going on. You did not see anyone but China condemning the attack, simply because no one know what the heck is going on.
> 
> we probably need to wait for a more detail report on what's up before opening our hole



Dude so far your one of the most intellectual in this forum i wish your the monitor guy here your very impartial to everyone


----------



## Zero_wing

chinapakistan said:


> Personaly attack, post reported.
> By the way, it is new to me that you can smell via internet.  Piliphine new tech?



Wow you call us filipinos names and misspelled my country's by the way (shows your lack of humanity) and you have the nerved to report me to that bias chinses country man of yours do your worse because that's the only thing you can do hahahahaha he start a fight and cries his been hurt hahahahaha typical chinese stupidity (see now you have a real reason to report me) go cry about it


----------



## jhungary

Zero_wing said:


> Dude so far your one of the most intellectual in this forum i wish your the monitor guy here your very impartial to everyone



lol, I am just reiterating the fact. 

People here have a tendency to go overboard an idea when they know nothing about. The boat is just tow back to Taiwan, it would be more or less a week before a more creditable report can piece together, between then and now, everyone is just speculate. 

I just refuse to commend on something I do not know, but some people think they do and they need to act before they knew anything, those are the same person who usually put their foot in their mouth.


----------



## jhungary

This is a clearer report but still not an official report on what happened.

Taiwan demands PH probe killing, apology | Inquirer Global Nation



> Assumed to be poaching
> 
> Isorena told a press briefing yesterday that the MCS 3001 fired at the Taiwanese fishing vessel some 80 km off the Balintang Channel at 10:30 a.m. on Thursday.
> 
> He said two foreign fishing vessels&#8212;one big and one small&#8212;had been spotted inside Philippine territory.
> 
> &#8220;The assumption is that they were poaching in our area,&#8221; Isorena said.
> 
> &#8220;The incident happened within Philippine archipelagic waters,&#8221; Perez added.
> 
> According to Perez, MCS 3001 personnel tried to board the small fishing boat but the latter began evasive maneuvers and even attempted to ram into the Philippine vessel, prompting the PCG personnel on board to fire warning shots.
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s normal procedure for the PCG to fire warning shots if they&#8217;re running after ships. You fire warning shots for them to stop,&#8221; Perez said.
> 
> &#8220;Eventually, PCG personnel fired on the machinery portion of the fishing boat to disable it,&#8221; he said.
> 
> The smaller of the two Taiwanese vessels tried to ram into the MCS 3001 but it apparently missed hitting by only 1 meter.
> 
> Asked how many shots were fired by the PCG, Isorena said that had yet to be determined.
> 
> &#8220;Part of the investigation is to determine how many rounds of ammunition they consumed during the shooting,&#8221; he said, adding that the MCS 3001 carries a 30-cal. machine gun, an M14 and an M16.
> 
> &#8220;We still don&#8217;t know if they fired all the firearms
> they had on board,&#8221; he said.
> While the evasive maneuvers were occurring, the MCS 3001 detected the presence of some unidentified gray and white ships which forced the BFAR vessel to withdraw and return to port.
> 
> &#8220;They were outnumbered so they decided to withdraw,&#8221; Isorena said.
> 
> &#8220;The MCS 3001 was not able to verify what happened to the [Taiwanese] fishing vessel but we now have information that one of the fishermen died,&#8221; he said.
> 
> *The ship personnel actually were not aware that somebody had been hit*, Isorena said. It was only after the PCG received a text message concerning the incident from the Taipei Economic and Cultural Office, Taiwan&#8217;s de facto embassy here, that they found out, he said.
> 
> He explained that the PCG has a cooperative relationship with Taiwan&#8217;s Coast Guard Administration (CGA) and is in touch with them.
> 
> The Philippines has no diplomatic ties with Taiwan but maintains economic and cultural links.
> 
> In Taipei, Taiwan President Ma Ying-jeou expressed great concern over the shooting incident and instructed the foreign ministry to demand an investigation from the Philippine government and punish those responsible, the China Post reported yesterday.
> 
> Speaking to reporters in Taipei, Taiwan Foreign Minister David Lin condemned the fatal shooting of the Taiwanese fisherman, demanded a full investigation and an apology from the Philippine government.
> 
> Even before Lin spoke, China&#8212;already involved in a simmering territorial dispute with the Philippines&#8212;had already deplored the incident in a clear attempt to make common cause with Taiwan on a matter of nationalistic pride involving disputed maritime territory.
> 
> A spokesperson from the Chinese foreign ministry called the fatal shooting a &#8220;brutal incident&#8221; and echoed Taipei&#8217;s demand for an investigation.
> 
> China and Taiwan have been ruled separately since the end of the 1949 civil war, although Beijing claims the island.



At this point, it's like a stray from that burst of Warning shot kill the man. But actual reason is currently unknown


----------



## Zero_wing

jhungary said:


> lol, I am just reiterating the fact.
> 
> People here have a tendency to go overboard an idea when they know nothing about. The boat is just tow back to Taiwan, it would be more or less a week before a more creditable report can piece together, between then and now, everyone is just speculate.
> 
> I just refuse to commend on something I do not know, but some people think they do and they need to act before they knew anything, those are the same person who usually put their foot in their mouth.




that's exactly why you should be the monitor guy here that impartiality being neutral on issue with on going investigation but knowing taiwanese they probably use this to get the taiwanese president popularity to go up so doubt it would be far anyway well that's just me anyway dude keep up the good work my opinion stands your one intelligent guy here in the forum compare to those sinkers and their clients forumers and false flaggers


----------



## ChinaToday

Zero_wing said:


> that's exactly why you should be the monitor guy here that impartiality being neutral on issue with on going investigation but knowing taiwanese they probably use this to get the taiwanese president popularity to go up so doubt it would be far anyway well that's just me anyway dude keep up the good work my opinion stands your one intelligent guy here in the forum compare to those sinkers and their clients forumers and false flaggers



LOL who should be a monitor of this forum definitely not for a troll like you to suggest have some shame ya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sincity

Taiwan is a broke away province of China, Taiwanese still have Chinese blood in them, they call them self Republic of China and will always dreaming of United with China under their control and rule. Taiwan not a sovereignty nation in which recognize by the U.N. This is a historical fact that can't be deny, one day China will reunite Taiwan that I'm sure of. Communist China by name but capitalistic by heart. Communist China won the civil war therefore US were led to support Taiwan but won't support Taiwan independent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

Zero_wing said:


> Welcome to reality my friend(not) false flagger! nice trick sympathy nice one buddy boy



Do you think it's right for China to enter our waters. Nope.

Aquino should at least do something to stop the Chinese from enroaching


----------



## Zero_wing

Fsjal said:


> Do you think it's right for China to enter our waters. Nope.
> 
> Aquino should at least do something to stop the Chinese from enroaching



Ok what do you think his doing in past 3 years then? building up a navy or rather a whole military takes decades it can be done over night do you think i don't wait a better AFP? then your not reading my post then



rcrmj said:


> we just need excuses to bully those clownish states```their stupidity is pushing them closer to their painful lesson....
> 
> you can wait forever for the 'detailed' reports````but that wont come until the 'report' says its 'China's fault'
> 
> does an aggressive China make you pain or desperate? I feel sorry if it does, coz whether you like it or not, you are going to 'suffer' our might in near future``



Well whatever makes you happy then


----------



## Filipino

Condolences to the family of the old man. He was just an unarmed fishermen. For all we know, the "ramming" attempt was just the fishing boat being mishandled during a tense situation. He didn't deserve to die like that. Nobody does

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Fsjal

Zero_wing said:


> Ok what do you think his doing in past 3 years then? building up a navy or rather a whole military takes decades it can be done over night do you think i don't wait a better AFP? then your not reading my post then
> 
> 
> 
> Well whatever makes you happy then



We could of done that 10 years ago. By then, our army would be better armed, and our navy could stop Chinese encroachment


----------



## ChinaToday

rcrmj said:


> we just need excuses to bully those clownish states```their stupidity is pushing them closer to their painful lesson....
> 
> you can wait forever for the 'detailed' reports````but that wont come until the 'report' says its 'China's fault'
> 
> does an aggressive China make you pain or desperate? I feel sorry if it does, coz whether you like it or not, you are going to 'suffer' our might in near future``



buddy just ignor him he doesn't know sh@t about the Taiwan china situation, both PRC and Taiwan claim they are china so if any one said Taiwan is not belong to china they don't know anything no need to waste time on them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

sincity said:


> Taiwan is a broke away province of China, Taiwanese still have Chinese blood in them, they call them self Republic of China and will always dreaming of United with China under their control and rule. Taiwan not a sovereignty nation in which recognize by the U.N. This is a historical fact that can't be deny, one day China will reunite Taiwan that I'm sure of. *Communist China by name but capitalistic by heart.* Communist China won the civil war therefore US were led to support Taiwan but won't support Taiwan independent.



Communist China follows the state capitalist, not the the western capitalist.

That's why all nations that follows the western capitalist are the US puppets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Zero_wing said:


> Ok what do you think his doing in past 3 years then? building up a navy or rather a whole military takes decades it can be done over night do you think i don't wait a better AFP? then your not reading my post then
> 
> 
> 
> Well whatever makes you happy then



this my post



rcrmj said:


> we just need excuses to bully those clownish states```their stupidity is pushing them closer to their painful lesson....
> 
> you can wait forever for the 'detailed' reports````but that wont come until the 'report' says its 'China's fault'
> 
> does an aggressive China make you pain or desperate? I feel sorry if it does, coz whether you like it or not, you are going to 'suffer' our might in near future``




Wow the criminal is crying foul for being caught in the act


----------



## Filipino

Uh... correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure that trespassing is not punishable by death

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anon45

So apparently the Filipino side of the story is their Coast guard ship fired at the fishing boat as it tried to ram them inside Philippines territorial waters. It aimed for the engines, disabling the boat and accidentally killed a fisherman in the process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

anon45 said:


> So apparently the Filipino side of the story is their Coast guard ship fired at the fishing boat as it tried to ram them inside Philippines territorial waters. It aimed for the engines, disabling the boat and accidentally killed a fisherman in the process.



I never saw or heard nonsense or stupidity like that before


----------



## shuttler

jhungary said:


> Well. PRC always claim Taiwan is part of China, they want to score points to try and sway the Taiwanese back into their camp. But history have a way to repeat itself over and over again, Taiwan will just cry to the US, in some extend, to Japan when things gone pear shape.
> 
> I found it funny when China "Condemn" Philippine when even Taiwanese don't know what the heck is going on. You condemn when you have a valid report on the incident. You don't go use the C word before you know what is going on. You did not see anyone but China condemning the attack, simply because no one know what the heck is going on.
> 
> we probably need to wait for a more detail report on what's up before opening our hole



only kindergartens will wait for the final report to do whats right speaking for Taiwan!

Strong evidences are already there:

1/ the Taiwanese man was killed by the shooting
2/ location of event happened in an overlapping area of 2 EECs which respectively belong to 2 governments
3/ bullet holes were on the distressed ship being towed back to Taiwan
4/ the philippines were shaky, first denial now admit the firing at the fishing boat
5/ even if the fishing boat has trespassed, what right did the force of the philippines have to fire at the boat?
6/ philippines' law enforcement has a very bad record of showing they are worse than amateurs on duty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## p3avi8tor69

Zero_wing said:


> sure sure if it makes you feel better fine
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha nice one good aim captain wait was your rank right or is it admiral or general or both you know from the movie dictator hahahaha i love that move.
> 
> why should i explain myself to you who the hell are you to ask me that? then revolt away false American!




I pity your parents, their child has a perverted morality. It is not ethical to make fun of or make jokes of people with mental illness. Do you not have any morality left in you? You want to insult me, fine, but leave those who suffer mental illness alone. They do not deserve any more aggravations, they are already dealing with many challenges.

You on the other hand, continue to evade the most pressing concern, that is your island are slowing being taken away from you right before your very eyes and yet you do nothing. Soon the Chinese will be all over Palawan and Kalayan islands. All talk but no action, but that of course is a a culture thing from you. Even Dwight Eisenhower said so, Pinoys all talk but no action and he said that right before he left Manila in disgust.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## p3avi8tor69

anon45 said:


> So apparently the Filipino side of the story is their Coast guard ship fired at the fishing boat as it tried to ram them inside Philippines territorial waters. It aimed for the engines, disabling the boat and accidentally killed a fisherman in the process.




Yes those are the facts and judging from past encounters it is likely the Philippine side is true as Chinese trawlers have a history of ramming and there has not really been any reports of Pinoys firing indiscriminately in the past. In the end the Taiwanese government will end up with eggs on their faces as they seem to be playing and hyping this up.

Unfortunately the childish and insecure reaction of a Pinoy bot here is ruining the Philippine side.


----------



## shuttler

longyi said:


> *Philippine envoy sorry over shooting*



Sorry is not an official apology

An apology from the Head of the philippines should be demanded on top of adequate compensation and a homicide charge against the people on board of the filippino ship



jhungary said:


> This is a clearer report but still not an official report on what happened.
> 
> Taiwan demands PH probe killing, apology | Inquirer Global Nation
> 
> At this point, it's like* a stray from that burst of Warning shot kill the man*. But actual reason is currently unknown



Ridiculous! Under what circumstances do you need a "32"-round of shots to be fired directly at the boat to make a "warning"?



p3avi8tor69 said:


> Yes those are the facts and judging from past encounters it is likely the Philippine side is true as Chinese trawlers *have a history of ramming *and there has not really been any reports of Pinoys firing indiscriminately in the past. In the end the Taiwanese government will end up with eggs on their faces as they seem to be playing and hyping this up.
> 
> Unfortunately the childish and insecure reaction of a Pinoy bot here is ruining the Philippine side.



the case of a ramming is you can see damages on both ships and the fragments of paints will serve as best evidences if the philippines authority claimed "ramming" they better provide the proof

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

BDforever said:


> I never saw or heard nonsense or stupidity like that before



Blame the Philippine government. Looks like we (Filipino people) are the aggressors, not the Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bob Ong

Its clearly self-defense. Justified shooting of trespassers who also attempted to kill our coast guards. This should be a lesson for them for playing our sea as a playground. 

You wanna kill Filipinos you will pay for your life. Poaching is also illegal so don't come back to our territories again.


----------



## shuttler

anon45 said:


> So apparently the Filipino side of the story is their Coast guard ship fired at the fishing boat as it tried to ram them inside Philippines territorial waters. It aimed for the engines, disabling the boat and accidentally killed a fisherman in the process.



another piece of nonsense defending blindly the culprits

the philippines were armed. what was the right of the philippines to fire at an unarmed boat for "trespassing"?
They need to provide evidence of "ramming"!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bob Ong

Fsjal said:


> Blame the Philippine government. Looks like we (Filipino people) are the aggressors, not the Chinese


You mean "YOU" as a Chinese as the "AGGRESSORS"


----------



## shuttler

Bob Ong said:


> Its clearly self-defense. Justified shooting of trespassers who also attempted to kill our coast guards. This should be a lesson for them for playing our sea as a playground.
> 
> You wanna kill Filipinos you will pay for your life. Poaching is also illegal so don't come back to our territories again.



who is killing whom? the unarmed victim killing the murderers with machine guns in disputed waters? what a load of BS!



Bob Ong said:


> You mean "YOU" as a Chinese as the "AGGRESSORS"



pinoys are the agressors and murderers!



Fsjal said:


> Blame the Philippine government. Looks like we (Filipino people) are the aggressors, not the Chinese



A great statement of conscience!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fsjal

Bob Ong said:


> You mean "YOU" as a Chinese as the "AGGRESSORS"



No, you mean "US" as the "AGGRESSORS", while China as the "Victim" (More like Taiwanese)


----------



## Bob Ong

shuttler said:


> who is killing whom? the unarmed victim killing the murderers with machine guns in disputed waters? what a load of BS!
> 
> 
> 
> pinoys are the agressors and murderers!
> 
> 
> 
> A great statement of conscience!


Won't they do the same if our fishermen enter their territory? 

We regret that somebody died but our coast guard are just doing their job. Anyway it's always you (Chinese or Taiwanese) fishermen poaching and causing all these problems in other countries. Your greed is whats sparking all these tensions around Southeast Asia.



Fsjal said:


> No, you mean "US" as the "AGGRESSORS", while China as the "Victim" (More like Taiwanese)


Keep trying hard *false flagger*. 

If the Philippine Coast Guard did not fired on that Taiwanese ship, the result will be that vessel would have rammed into our boat, which will cause it to either sink or capsize and the impact would have certainly killed or seriously injured our men. It's nonsense that Taiwan is spreading propaganda that we killed their fisherman in cold blood when they are the ones who instigated the violence.


----------



## Fsjal

Bob Ong said:


> Won't they do the same if our fishermen enter their territory?
> 
> We regret that somebody died but our coast guard are just doing their job. Anyway it's always you (Chinese or Taiwanese) fishermen poaching and causing all these problems in other countries. Your greed is whats sparking all these tensions around Southeast Asia.
> 
> 
> Keep trying hard *false flagger*.
> 
> If the Philippine Coast Guard did not fired on that Taiwanese ship, the result will be that vessel would have *rammed into our boat, which will cause it to either sink or capsize and the impact would have certainly killed or seriously injured our men.* It's nonsense that Taiwan is spreading propaganda that we killed their fisherman in cold blood when they are the ones who instigated the violence.



So are you saying that our ships are garbage and a Taiwanese boat can sink it by ramming into it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

jhungary said:


> The only feeling I feel is "I AM EMBRASSASED" as a Chinese, when the Chinese government starting out condemn willy lily out of nowhere. I smell a giant shoes is going into the PRC Government mouth. This is what I feel



you have renounced that you are Chinese and you want to kill us in some of your posts. How much embarrassment in " "I AM EMBRASSASED" as a Chinese" do you have?



> lol whatever you say with your Chinese Navy, which currently doing nothing.



what should our navy do at the moment? 




> But this is not the case for now ain't it?
> 
> The case now is Taiwan cry foul and China is the yes man.



What "yes man" are we demonstrating?



> I don't think it's wise for anyone open up


, 

what is "open up"?



> not even Taiwanese know if their ship is indeed entered Philippine water. What China is crying for then?
> 
> *IF THE INCIDENT WAS INDEED CHINESE SHIP ENTER PHILIPPINE WATER ILLEGALLY AND THE SHOOTING IS JUSTIFIED*



How is "shooting justified"?



> Both China (PRC and Taiwan) will simply lose face and becoming the laughing stock of the world, or you are so sure there are no fault in Taiwanese part?? As if you were there in the ship when the shooting occur? Or you had some kind of psychic ability and see things you do not actually "See"



it is your comments which are the laughing stock of the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bob Ong

Fsjal said:


> So are you saying that our ships are garbage and a Taiwanese boat can sink it by ramming into it?



The Philippines has the right to protect its sovereignty

Please read false flagger 

"If somebody died, they deserve our sympathy but not an apology," Balilo


----------



## shuttler

Bob Ong said:


> Won't they do the same if our fishermen enter their territory?



this is conjecture, assumption that create imagineries which do not exist now



> We regret that somebody died but our coast guard are just doing their job.



"doing their job" as murderers?



> Anyway it's always you (Chinese or Taiwanese) fishermen poaching and causing all these problems in other countries. Your greed is whats sparking all these tensions around Southeast Asia.



the tensions are sensationalized by design. it sounds like filippino fishermen have never entered into foreign waters and gotten caught



> If the Philippine Coast Guard did not fired on that Taiwanese ship, the result will be that vessel would have rammed into our boat, which will cause it to either sink or capsize and the impact would have certainly killed or seriously injured our men. It's nonsense that Taiwan is spreading propaganda that we killed their fisherman in cold blood when they are the ones who instigated the violence.



it is nonsense for the philippines government to "recreate" a drama as excuses

the "ramming" can easily be verified by "damages" and "traces of foreign paints and materials" on both vessels

violence is absolutely uncalled for! you have a wide area to fire your "warning" shots and this is also showing how unprofessionally trained the filippino coastguards were&#65281; You have to fire '32' gunshots with &#8220;an attempt to disable&#8221; the fishing boat without the faintest idea that there were people inside the hull of the fishing boat?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bob Ong

shuttler said:


> this is conjecture, assumption that create imagineries which do not exist now
> 
> 
> 
> "doing their job" as murderers?
> 
> 
> 
> the tensions are sensationalized by design. it sounds like filippino fishermen have never entered into foreign waters and gotten caught
> 
> 
> 
> it is nonsense for the philippines government to "recreate" a drama as excuses
> 
> the "ramming" can easily be verified by "damages" and "traces of foreign paints and materials" on both vessels
> 
> violence is absolutely uncalled for! you have a wide area to fire your "warning" shots and this is also showing how unprofessionally trained the filippino coastguards were&#65281; You have to fire '32' gunshots with &#8220;an attempt to disable&#8221; the fishing boat without the faintest idea that there were people inside the hull of the fishing boat?!


Chinese and Taiwanese always been intruding/ poaching in Philippines territory. 

Filipinos know where our country's boundary is. Taiwan/Chinese for some reason cannot.

Taiwanese fishermen trespasses in our territory and then had the nerve to ram our boat to resist arrest.

Filipinos have the right to defend our country from poachers and invaders.


----------



## Bob Ong

Here is a map of the Philippines with Batanes highlighted














The image shows that their ship was about the enter the Balintang channel - between Batanes and Babuyan. They just blur Batanes to create the impression that they are not intruding


----------



## shuttler

Bob Ong said:


> Chinese and Taiwanese always been intruding/ poaching in Philippines territory.
> 
> Filipinos know where our country's boundary is. Taiwan/Chinese for some reason cannot.
> 
> Taiwanese fishermen trespasses in our territory and then had the nerve to ram our boat to resist arrest.
> 
> Filipinos have the right to defend our country from poachers and invaders.



you have no right to shoot at unarmed people, YOU Murderers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Hate to say it....but as an American, all we have to do in Asia is watch the locals self-destruct. The funny thing is that those who yell "death to America" are often the same who help cement our position as top dog.


----------



## NiceGuy

shuttler said:


> you have no right to shoot at unarmed people, YOU Murderers!



U shoot at our unarmed people too,dirty nation like u have no right to accuse the others


----------



## WuMaoCleverbot

*Palace: Ramming of Taiwan boat an &#8216;aggressive act&#8217;*
Friday, May 10, 2013

MANILA (Updated) -- Malacañang defended Friday the Philippine Coast Guard (PCG) against "aggressive act" of a Taiwanese fishing boat where a fisherman was killed off West Philippine Sea last Thursday.

Quoting an initial report reaching the Palace, deputy presidential spokesperson Abigail Valte said the PCG personnel on board the vessel of the Bureau of Fisheries and Aquatic Resources (BFAR) merely reacted on the attempt of one of the four Taiwanese fishing boats to ram on the Philippine&#8217;s ship.

The Filipino Maritime Control Surveillance 3001 vessel spotted four Taiwanese fishing vessels about 43 nautical miles east of Balintang Island, which is well within the Philippines&#8217; 200-mile economic zone, around 10:30 a.m. Thursday while on law enforcement patrol.

"When they (PCG personnel) tried to board one of the fishing boats, one of the (Taiwanese) vessels rammed the BFAR vessel that was being manned by the Coast Guard. So a warning shot was fired, but the vessels reportedly did not stop in the attempt to continuously ram the BFAR vessel and another shot was fired on the machinery portion of the ship," Valte said.

The PCG admitted that a Taiwanese fisherman was killed in the incident.

"It was an aggressive act. The ramming of the boat into our vessel was certainly an aggressive act, so the PCG responded accordingly," she said.

Coast Guard commandant Rear Admiral Rodoldo Isorena said all the Coast Guard personnel and the two BFAR personnel aboard the Filipino vessel have been relieved of their duties pending the investigation.

This is to ensure a "transparent and impartial" probe, he said.

"We assure a transparent and impartial investigation and this is also the assurance that we are giving to the Taiwanese government," he said.

Taiwan reportedly sought for a public apology from the Philippine government and demanded compensation for the losses.

A report on Taiwan's Central News Agency (CNA) quoted President Ma Ying-jeou who instructed the country's Ministry of Foreign Affairs to demand that the Philippine government investigate the incident and provide proper compensation to the family of the 65-year-old victim, identified as Hung Shih-cheng.

He also demanded an apology from the Philippine government, and for it "to solve the case and arrest the culprit."

The CNA report said that there have been incidents in the past when Taiwanese fishermen were arrested and detained while they were fishing in the contested area, but there have been rarely reports of shooting.

Taiwan's Ministry of Foreign Affairs has already conveyed its concern to Philippine Representative to Taipei Carlo Aquino.

Valte said the Palace would wait first for the result of the investigation that Isorena had ordered before coming out with any action on Taiwan's demand.

In a separate report on Xinhua, the Chinese government called the shooting of the Taiwanese fishermen by the Coast Guard "barbaric."

China considers Taiwan a province and under its jurisdiction based on the One China Policy.

The incident, which happened in the contested areas claimed by the Philippines, China and Taiwan, is feared to further raise tensions in a region clouded by territorial and maritime issues because of overlapping claims.

Aside from the three countries, Vietnam, Malaysia and Brunei Darussalam are also claimant to the resource-rich region where around $5 trillion worth of global trade passes. (SDR/CVB/VR/Sunnex)

Malacanang defends Philippine Coast Guard on Taiwan boat's


----------



## JSCh

§t*Þ7¦~ ¬F©²¤£»D¤£°Ý º¡¬K»õ²î*û¡G¤ß´H¡UµJÂI·s»D¡U¤¤®É¹q¤l³ø

*&#21547;&#20900;7&#24180; &#25919;&#24220;&#19981;&#32862;&#19981;&#21839; &#28415;&#26149;&#20740;&#33337;&#21729;&#65306;&#24515;&#23506;*
&#20013;&#22283;&#26178;&#22577;&#12304;&#40643;&#21147;&#21193;&#9585;&#21488;&#26481;&#22577;&#23566;&#12305;
&#29705;&#29699;&#31821;&#28417;&#33337;&#12300;&#24291;&#22823;&#33288;28&#34399;&#12301;&#33337;&#21729;&#36973;&#33778;&#24459;&#36051;&#28023;&#23736;&#38450;&#34907;&#38538;&#38283;&#27085;&#23556;&#27578;&#65292;&#21488;&#26481;&#26032;&#28207;&#31821;&#28417;&#33337;&#12300;&#28415;&#26149;&#20740;&#34399;&#12301;&#65292;&#19971;&#24180;&#21069;&#20063;&#36973;&#21040;&#33778;&#24459;&#36051;&#27700;&#35686;&#27085;&#25802;&#36896;&#25104;&#33337;&#38263;&#21450;&#22823;&#21103;&#19968;&#27515;&#19968;&#37325;&#20663;&#12290;&#20107;&#38548;&#19971;&#24180;&#65292;&#23478;&#23660;&#23565;&#26044;&#25919;&#24220;&#19981;&#32862;&#19981;&#21839;&#38971;&#22022;&#28961;&#22856;&#65292;&#27515;&#32773;&#21547;&#20900;&#26410;&#30333;&#20063;&#19981;&#39000;&#20877;&#22810;&#25552;&#12290;
&#19971;&#24180;&#21069;&#28415;&#26149;&#20740;&#34399;&#36973;&#21040;&#27085;&#25802;&#65292;&#36996;&#19968;&#24230;&#20659;&#20986;&#26159;&#28023;&#30428;&#25152;&#28858;&#65292;&#27794;&#24819;&#21040;&#32147;&#26597;&#35657;&#31455;&#26159;&#33778;&#24459;&#36051;&#27700;&#35686;&#38283;&#27085;&#65292;&#36896;&#25104;&#28415;&#26149;&#20740;&#33337;&#38263;&#38515;&#23433;&#32769;&#27515;&#20129;&#12289;&#22823;&#21103;&#38515;&#26126;&#24503;&#37325;&#20663;&#65292;&#30070;&#24180;&#33778;&#24459;&#36051;&#27700;&#35686;&#38283;&#27085;&#25176;&#36781;&#33287;&#24291;&#22823;&#33288;28&#34399;&#22914;&#20986;&#19968;&#36685;&#65292;&#37117;&#35498;&#26159;&#22240;&#28858;&#27700;&#35686;&#33337;&#38587;&#36973;&#21040;&#34909;&#25758;&#25165;&#38283;&#27085;&#12290;
&#38515;&#26126;&#24503;&#23478;&#20154;&#35527;&#21040;&#19971;&#24180;&#21069;&#24448;&#20107;&#65292;&#19981;&#31105;&#30524;&#30518;&#27867;&#32005;&#20294;&#19981;&#39000;&#22810;&#35527;&#12290;&#22312;&#25509;&#21463;&#25505;&#35370;&#26178;&#65292;&#38515;&#26126;&#24503;&#30340;&#22971;&#23376;&#38515;&#27946;&#28113;&#32654;&#28536;&#28982;&#28122;&#19979;&#65292;&#24375;&#35519;&#25919;&#24220;&#30340;&#19981;&#20316;&#28858;&#12289;&#19981;&#32862;&#19981;&#21839;&#65292;&#35731;&#20182;&#20497;&#24456;&#24515;&#23506;&#65292;&#22810;&#35498;&#20063;&#28961;&#30410;&#65292;&#20094;&#33030;&#23601;&#35731;&#30171;&#33510;&#35352;&#25014;&#28145;&#22475;&#24515;&#20013;&#12290;
&#38515;&#27946;&#28113;&#32654;&#35498;&#65292;&#20808;&#29983;&#20013;&#27085;&#20043;&#24460;&#65292;&#32147;&#36942;&#19977;&#27425;&#38283;&#20992;&#12289;&#32622;&#25563;&#20154;&#24037;&#39638;&#38364;&#31680;&#65292;&#25165;&#20445;&#20303;&#19968;&#21629;&#12290;&#19981;&#36942;&#22240;&#28858;&#20663;&#21040;&#31070;&#32147;&#65292;&#33267;&#20170;&#20173;&#24120;&#26371;&#25277;&#31563;&#65292;&#26202;&#19978;&#37117;&#30561;&#19981;&#22909;&#35258;&#65292;&#28858;&#20102;&#29983;&#35336;&#35201;&#24525;&#33879;&#25277;&#31563;&#30140;&#30171;&#20986;&#28023;&#25429;&#39770;&#65292;&#33267;&#20170;&#20173;&#19981;&#25954;&#21040;&#38626;&#21488;&#26481;&#22826;&#36960;&#30340;&#22806;&#28023;&#20316;&#26989;&#12290;
&#38515;&#27946;&#28113;&#32654;&#19981;&#26039;&#22022;&#27683;&#35498;&#12300;&#27794;&#27861;&#24230;&#12301;&#12289;&#12300;&#28961;&#22856;&#12301;&#12290;&#30070;&#24180;&#22312;&#31435;&#22996;&#38647;&#20521;&#38506;&#21516;&#21040;&#31435;&#38498;&#38283;&#35352;&#32773;&#26371;&#65292;&#24076;&#26395;&#21487;&#20197;&#29554;&#24471;&#25033;&#26377;&#27491;&#32681;&#65292;&#20294;&#32147;&#36942;&#36889;&#40636;&#22810;&#24180;&#65292;&#26089;&#23601;&#24076;&#26395;&#35722;&#22833;&#26395;&#65292;&#22833;&#26395;&#35722;&#32085;&#26395;&#65292;&#21482;&#33021;&#19981;&#35201;&#22238;&#24819;&#12289;&#19981;&#35201;&#35527;&#65292;&#35731;&#36889;&#27573;&#35352;&#25014;&#19981;&#35201;&#20877;&#34987;&#25472;&#36215;&#12290;
&#21488;&#26481;&#22320;&#27298;&#32626;&#27298;&#23519;&#23448;&#37341;&#23565;&#28415;&#26149;&#20740;&#34399;&#36973;&#27085;&#25802;&#36996;&#26366;&#36960;&#36212;&#33778;&#24459;&#36051;&#35519;&#26597;&#65292;&#23565;&#38283;&#25654;&#27700;&#35686;&#23436;&#25104;&#35338;&#21839;&#21450;&#28204;&#35594;&#65292;&#36996;&#21208;&#39511;&#27085;&#38587;&#12289;&#24118;&#22238;&#30456;&#38364;&#31558;&#37636;&#21450;&#35657;&#29289;&#12290;&#22320;&#27298;&#32626;&#35469;&#28858;&#27700;&#35686;&#22519;&#27861;&#36942;&#30070;&#65292;&#23559;&#20182;&#20497;&#20381;&#27578;&#20154;&#32618;&#23244;&#36215;&#35380;&#12290;
&#19981;&#36942;&#20841;&#21517;&#27700;&#35686;&#24478;&#26410;&#21040;&#21488;&#21463;&#23529;&#65292;&#20840;&#26696;&#20063;&#22240;&#28858;&#28961;&#27861;&#23529;&#29702;&#65292;&#22240;&#27492;&#20063;&#23565;&#20841;&#21517;&#27700;&#35686;&#30332;&#20986;&#36890;&#32221;&#65292;&#20294;&#22240;&#28858;&#20841;&#22283;&#28961;&#37030;&#20132;&#65292;&#22320;&#27298;&#32626;&#28961;&#27861;&#21040;&#33778;&#24459;&#36051;&#34892;&#20351;&#20844;&#27402;&#21147;&#65292;&#35731;&#20840;&#26696;&#33267;&#20170;&#20173;&#25080;&#32780;&#26410;&#27770;&#12290;
Translation with help of Google translate
*Seven Years Wronged Justice, Authority Indifferent, &#28415;&#26149;&#20740; Crew&#65306; Utter Disappointment*
*China Times reports (Note: a major newspaper in ROC)
Huang Li Mian in Taitung, Taiwan*

Ryukyu registered boats, &#12300;&#24291;&#22823;&#33288;28&#34399;&#12301;*(Note: the name of the fishing boat in the 2013 shooting incident)* crew was shot by the Philippine Coast Guard. Similarly, Taitung Newport registered fishing boat &#12300;&#28415;&#26149;&#20740;&#34399;&#12301; was shot by the Philippine Marine Police seven years ago causing the death of the captain and serious injury of the first mate. After a lapse of seven years, the family members felt helpless against the the government indifferent. The deceased was wronged and justice not fulfilled and they felt it is hopeless to mention it again.

Seven years ago, the &#12300;&#28415;&#26149;&#20740;&#34399;&#12301; had been shot and was once thought to be pirates and later confirmed to be the Philippines Marine Police opened fire, resulting in the death of &#12300;&#28415;&#26149;&#20740;&#34399;&#12301; Captain &#38515;&#23433;&#32769; and first mate &#38515;&#26126;&#24503; seriously injured. The excuse used by the Philippine Marine police is exactly the same with the &#12300;&#24291;&#22823;&#33288;28&#34399;&#12301; of 2013, accusation of attempted ramming.

&#38515;&#26126;&#24503; family talked about seven years to the matter, can not help but do not want to talk about eyes fill with tears. In an interview &#38515;&#26126;&#24503; wife, &#38515;&#27946;&#28113;&#32654; shed a tear, stressed that the government is indifferent, so that they are disappointed, to say the futility of it, simply let painful memories buried deep hearts.

Said &#38515;&#27946;&#28113;&#32654; of her husband, after three surgery, replacement hip joints, to save his life. However, because of the injury to the nerve, still often cramps, night cannot sleep well, have to endure cramping pain to make a living on fishing expeditions, still afraid to sail too far off the coast from Taitung.

&#38515;&#27946;&#28113;&#32654; continue to sigh can not say "degree", "helpless". Yuan Legislator Joanna Lei, accompanied by a press conference to the Legislative Yuan, should hope to get justice, but after so many years, long hoped to become disappointed, disappointment into despair, do not recall, do not talk, so the hurtful memory would not be set off.

Taitung District Prosecutor's Office responsible for the &#12300;&#28415;&#26149;&#20740;&#34399;&#12301; shooting incident, had also traveled to the Philippines to investigate, off to grab the completion of the Marine Police interrogation and polygraph also examine guns, back to the relevant transcripts and exhibits. *Prosecutor's Office concluded that Marine law enforcement use excessive force, they will be prosecuted in accordance with the charge of man slaughter.*

However, the two accused marine official was never tried in Taiwan, because they can not deliver an arrest warrant, because the two countries have no diplomatic relations, the Prosecutor's Office cannot exercise state judicial power in the Philippines, so that the whole case is still pending.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

Greater East Asia Co-prosperity sphere...sound familiar?


----------



## JSCh

æ©æ§æå°ï¼å»£å¤§è28èå½å*52èãè²ä»£è¡¨èè²ç¼ç½ | ETtodayç¤¾ææ°è | ETtoday æ°èé²

*&#27231;&#27085;&#25475;&#23556;&#65281;&#24291;&#22823;&#33288;28&#34399;&#24392;&#23380;52&#34389;&#12288;&#33778;&#20195;&#34920;&#33225;&#33394;&#30332;&#30333;*
&#22320;&#26041;&#20013;&#24515;&#65295;&#23631;&#26481;&#22577;&#23566;

&#36973;&#33778;&#24459;&#36051;&#20844;&#21209;&#33337;&#20197;&#27231;&#38364;&#27085;&#25915;&#25802;&#30340;&#23631;&#26481;&#29705;&#29699;&#31821;&#28417;&#33337;&#12300;&#24291;&#22823;&#33288;28&#34399;&#12301;&#65292;11&#26085;&#28165;&#26216;&#34987;&#25302;&#36820;&#23567;&#29705;&#29699;&#65292;&#37969;&#35672;&#20154;&#21729;&#26597;&#20986;&#25475;&#23556;&#30340;&#24392;&#23380;&#36941;&#24067;&#33337;&#39636;&#65292;&#33267;&#20013;&#21320;&#25165;&#28165;&#40670;&#20986;&#24392;&#23380;&#22810;&#36948;52&#34389;&#65292;&#21021;&#27493;&#35469;&#23450;&#26159;&#36973;&#27231;&#27085;&#25475;&#23556;&#65292;&#23631;&#26481;&#22320;&#27298;&#32626;&#25215;&#36774;&#27298;&#23519;&#23448;&#21129;&#22025;&#20977;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#23565;&#26041;&#20351;&#29992;&#30340;&#27494;&#22120;&#25033;&#26159;&#12300;&#27578;&#20663;&#21147;&#22823;&#30340;&#37325;&#22411;&#27494;&#22120;&#12301;&#12290;

&#39850;&#37347;&#33337;&#12300;&#24291;&#22823;&#33288;28&#34399;&#12301;9&#26085;&#19978;&#21320;&#22312;&#36317;&#38626;&#40285;&#38014;&#40763;&#26481;&#21335;&#26041;164&#28012;&#12289;&#35703;&#28417;&#26283;&#23450;&#22519;&#27861;&#32218;&#21335;&#30028;&#32218;&#20839;&#32004;5&#28012;&#65292;&#23660;&#26044;&#21488;&#33778;&#37325;&#30090;&#32147;&#28639;&#28023;&#22495;&#20316;&#26989;&#26178;&#65292;&#36973;&#33778;&#24459;&#36051;&#20844;&#21209;&#33337;&#20197;&#27231;&#38364;&#27085;&#25915;&#25802;&#65292;&#36896;&#25104;65&#27506;&#33337;&#21729;&#27946;&#30707;&#25104;&#20013;&#27085;&#36523;&#20129;&#12290;&#30070;&#26178;&#33337;&#19978;&#20849;&#26377;4&#20154;&#65292;&#21253;&#25324;&#33337;&#38263;&#27946;&#32946;&#26234;(&#27946;&#30707;&#25104;&#30340;&#20818;&#23376&#12289;&#27946;&#30707;&#25104;&#22899;&#23167;&#27946;&#20171;&#19978;&#12289;&#27946;&#30707;&#25104;&#21450;1&#21517;&#21360;&#23612;&#31821;&#33337;&#21729;&#12290;

&#28165;&#26216;3&#26178;15&#20998;&#65292;&#24291;&#22823;&#33288;28&#34399;&#22312;&#28023;&#24033;&#32626;&#33382;&#33351;&#25106;&#35703;&#19979;&#65292;&#30001;&#21451;&#33337;&#25302;&#24118;&#36820;&#25269;&#23567;&#29705;&#29699;&#22823;&#31119;&#28417;&#28207;&#65292;&#23631;&#26481;&#22320;&#27298;&#32626;&#25351;&#25582;&#23631;&#26481;&#32291;&#35686;&#23616;&#37969;&#35672;&#20154;&#21729;&#37341;&#23565;&#33337;&#36523;&#21608;&#37002;&#24392;&#23380;&#33936;&#35657;&#65292;&#27861;&#37291;&#20063;&#36914;&#20837;&#33337;&#33369;&#30456;&#39511;&#27946;&#30707;&#25104;&#36986;&#39636;&#65292;&#27515;&#32773;&#33268;&#21629;&#20663;&#30097;&#26159;&#27491;&#38754;&#33046;&#23376;&#19978;&#23376;&#24392;&#36011;&#31359;&#30340;&#24392;&#23380;&#65292;&#23376;&#24392;&#24478;&#24038;&#38968;&#20837;&#12289;&#21491;&#32937;&#32987;&#20986;&#65292;&#22833;&#34880;&#20241;&#20811;&#27515;&#20129;&#12290;

&#28415;&#30446;&#30241;&#30157;&#65281;&#27578;&#20663;&#21147;&#22823;&#30340;&#37325;&#22411;&#27494;&#22120;&#25475;&#23556;

&#25215;&#36774;&#27298;&#23519;&#23448;&#21129;&#22025;&#20977;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#32147;&#21021;&#27493;&#37969;&#35672;&#65292;&#24291;&#22823;&#33288;28&#34399;&#34987;&#25475;&#23556;&#30340;&#24392;&#23380;&#36941;&#24067;&#33337;&#39636;&#65292;&#28417;&#33337;&#21069;&#24460;&#24038;&#21491;&#37117;&#26377;&#65292;&#24392;&#33879;&#40670;&#30340;&#25976;&#30446;&#38750;&#24120;&#22810;&#65292;&#33337;&#33369;&#20839;&#20063;&#27298;&#20986;&#22810;&#20491;&#24392;&#38957;&#12290;&#21129;&#22025;&#20977;&#35498;&#65292;&#20809;&#26159;&#24038;&#20596;&#33337;&#36523;&#30340;&#24392;&#23380;&#23601;&#26377;10&#22810;&#20491;&#65292;&#19988;&#21487;&#36011;&#31359;&#30456;&#30070;&#21402;&#24230;&#30340;&#33337;&#39636;&#65292;&#23565;&#26041;&#20351;&#29992;&#30340;&#27494;&#22120;&#25033;&#26159;&#12300;&#27578;&#20663;&#21147;&#22823;&#30340;&#37325;&#22411;&#27494;&#22120;&#12301;&#65292;&#20294;&#30446;&#21069;&#28961;&#27861;&#30906;&#23450;&#26159;&#21542;&#28858;50&#27231;&#27085;&#25152;&#25475;&#23556;&#12290;

&#37969;&#35672;&#20154;&#21729;&#20882;&#33879;&#28872;&#38525;&#25345;&#32396;&#33936;&#35657;&#28165;&#40670;&#24392;&#23380;&#65292;&#33267;&#20013;&#21320;11&#40670;&#22810;&#25165;&#28165;&#40670;&#20986;&#22312;&#33337;&#39636;&#19968;&#20849;&#26377;52&#34389;&#24392;&#23380;&#65292;&#37969;&#35672;&#20154;&#21729;&#24418;&#23481;&#31777;&#30452;&#26159;&#12300;&#28415;&#30446;&#30241;&#30157;&#12301;&#65292;&#20840;&#37096;&#24392;&#23380;&#37117;&#24050;&#19968;&#19968;&#25293;&#29031;&#23384;&#35657;&#12290;&#21129;&#22025;&#20977;&#25351;&#31034;&#37969;&#35672;&#20154;&#21729;&#25910;&#38598;&#24392;&#38957;&#65292;&#20197;&#35443;&#32048;&#26597;&#39511;&#65292;&#20006;&#24076;&#26395;&#27298;&#20986;&#27085;&#25802;&#27946;&#30707;&#25104;&#30340;&#24392;&#38957;&#27604;&#23565;&#12290;

&#22806;&#20132;&#37096;&#38263;&#25351;&#33879;52&#34389;&#24392;&#23380;&#65292;&#35731;&#33778;&#20195;&#34920;&#30475;

&#22806;&#20132;&#37096;&#38263;&#26519;&#27704;&#27138;&#20013;&#21320;&#38500;&#20102;&#38506;&#21516;&#33778;&#24459;&#36051;&#39376;&#21488;&#20195;&#34920;&#30333;&#29081;&#31150;&#21040;&#23631;&#26481;&#23567;&#29705;&#29699;&#30340;&#27946;&#30707;&#25104;&#20303;&#23478;&#65292;&#35242;&#33258;&#21521;&#27515;&#32773;&#23478;&#23660;&#33268;&#27465;&#65292;&#20006;&#24118;&#38936;&#30333;&#29081;&#31150;&#21040;&#24291;&#22823;&#33288;28&#34399;&#27850;&#38752;&#30340;&#23567;&#29705;&#29699;&#22823;&#31119;&#28417;&#28207;&#65292;&#20102;&#35299;&#28417;&#33337;&#34987;&#27085;&#25802;&#21463;&#25613;&#24773;&#24418;&#12290;&#26519;&#27704;&#27138;&#29305;&#21029;&#21521;&#30333;&#29081;&#31150;&#35498;&#26126;&#33337;&#39636;&#20849;&#26377;52&#34389;&#24392;&#23380;&#65292;&#20006;&#25351;&#32102;&#30333;&#29081;&#31150;&#30475;&#65292;&#32780;&#37969;&#35672;&#20154;&#21729;&#21021;&#27493;&#35469;&#23450;&#26159;&#36973;&#27231;&#27085;&#25475;&#23556;&#65292;&#30333;&#29081;&#31150;&#32893;&#32862;&#24460;&#33225;&#33394;&#30456;&#30070;&#27785;&#37325;&#12290;

&#27946;&#30707;&#25104;&#36986;&#39636;&#28165;&#26216;&#36939;&#24448;&#39640;&#38596;&#27567;&#20736;&#39208;&#36914;&#19968;&#27493;&#35443;&#32048;&#30456;&#39511;&#65292;&#20013;&#21320;&#36939;&#22238;&#23567;&#29705;&#29699;&#22823;&#31119;&#28417;&#28207;&#65292;&#23478;&#23660;&#22312;&#30908;&#38957;&#37002;&#33289;&#34892;&#25307;&#39746;&#20736;&#24335;&#65292;&#23478;&#23660;&#36330;&#25308;&#27875;&#19981;&#25104;&#32882;&#12290;&#27515;&#32773;&#20818;&#23376;&#27946;&#32946;&#26234;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#28417;&#33337;&#27794;&#26377;&#27494;&#22120;&#65292;&#26159;&#23565;&#26041;&#20808;&#38283;&#27085;&#25915;&#25802;&#65292;&#23376;&#24392;&#20687;&#38632;&#25171;&#20358;&#65292;&#20182;&#20497;&#37117;&#36530;&#36914;&#33337;&#33369;&#36530;&#36991;&#23376;&#24392;&#65292;&#20182;&#29238;&#35242;&#23601;&#26159;&#22312;&#33337;&#33369;&#34987;&#23556;&#36914;&#30340;&#23376;&#24392;&#25171;&#20013;&#12290;&#23478;&#23660;&#34920;&#31034;&#65292;&#30001;&#33337;&#39636;&#24392;&#23380;&#20358;&#30475;&#65292;&#23376;&#24392;&#23601;&#20687;&#38632;&#19968;&#27171;&#23556;&#36942;&#20358;&#65292;&#19981;&#26159;&#33268;&#20154;&#26044;&#27515;&#22320;&#26159;&#20160;&#40636;&#65292;&#24076;&#26395;&#25919;&#24220;&#35342;&#22238;&#20844;&#36947;&#12290;
Part translation,

Case prosecutor &#21129;&#22025;&#20977; indicated, after preliminary forensics, strafing bullet holes found all over the hull of &#24291;&#22823;&#33288;28&#34399;, whether front back or left right, have large number of point of impact. Multiple spent bullets were also found in the cabin. &#21129;&#22025;&#20977; said, the left side of the hull bullet holes alone there are more than 10, and runs through a considerable thickness of the hull, the weapons used should be heavy weapon, but is unable to determine whether it is 50 caliber machine gun bursts.

Forensic officers continue to collect evidence braving the hot sun to count the bullet holes, only until 11:00am finally counted a total of 52 bullet holes in the hull, forensic officers described simply as "devastated", all the bullet holes have been photograph as evidence. &#21129;&#22025;&#20977; instruct the forensic team to collect spent bullets for detailed inspection, in order to find the bullet that hit &#27946;&#30707;&#25104;.

Foreign Minister &#26519;&#27704;&#27138; noon accompanied Philippine Representative to Taiwan &#30333;&#29081;&#31150; to Pingtung Xiaoliuqiu, the &#27946;&#30707;&#25104; home, to personally apologized to the family of the deceased, and to lead &#30333;&#29081;&#31150; to &#24291;&#22823;&#33288;28&#34399; anchored fishing port of &#23567;&#29705;&#29699;&#22823;&#31119; to understand the damage caused by the shooting to the fishing boat. &#26519;&#27704;&#27138; specifically mentioned there are a total of 52 bullet holes in the hull to &#30333;&#29081;&#31150;, and show it to him and tell him that the forensic officers preliminary identified as being machine-gun fire. &#30333;&#29081;&#31150; face looks grave after hearing the news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jhungary

anon45 said:


> So apparently the Filipino side of the story is their Coast guard ship fired at the fishing boat as it tried to ram them inside Philippines territorial waters. It aimed for the engines, disabling the boat and accidentally killed a fisherman in the process.



This is what people could gather at this moment. There are no account yet from Taiwanese side, which is strange, as they should have been debrief as the trawler back at Taiwan already



shuttler said:


> only kindergartens will wait for the final report to do whats right speaking for Taiwan!
> 
> Strong evidences are already there:
> 
> 1/ the Taiwanese man was killed by the shooting
> 2/ location of event happened in an overlapping area of 2 EECs which respectively belong to 2 governments
> 3/ bullet holes were on the distressed ship being towed back to Taiwan
> 4/ the philippines were shaky, first denial now admit the firing at the fishing boat
> 5/ even if the fishing boat has trespassed, what right did the force of the philippines have to fire at the boat?
> 6/ philippines' law enforcement has a very bad record of showing they are worse than amateurs on duty



1.) is the fact, which is the end result, how to get to that result is the most important argument here, not the result by itself
2.) Location is disputed, again, unless you know something we don't know. Philippine claim the incident took place in Philippine Water not co-op EEZ
3.) Again, how the bullet hole get there? 
4.) How does shaky come to as a determinating factor? A dodgy people could be telling the truth, an honest people can by all means lies
5.) Then what rights give the land owner "Trespasser will be shot"? If the boat is in Philippine, it's their rules and right.
6.) So, once had a bad record, then that automatically mean they are bad dealing with everything? I can say China have a bad record on managing their finance during 1960-1970, does that mean they are bad now?




shuttler said:


> Sorry is not an official apology
> 
> Ridiculous! Under what circumstances do you need a "32"-round of shots to be fired directly at the boat to make a "warning"?
> 
> 
> 
> the case of a ramming is you can see damages on both ships and the fragments of paints will serve as best evidences if the philippines authority claimed "ramming" they better provide the proof



How do you know there are 32 bullet holes in the ship? Did you personally inspected the ship or did the authority show you a 3-D picture and you counted 32 holes??

How do you know Ramming did not occur? 



shuttler said:


> you have renounced that you are Chinese and you want to kill us in some of your posts. How much embarrassment in " "I AM EMBRASSASED" as a Chinese" do you have?
> 
> what should our navy do at the moment?
> 
> What "yes man" are we demonstrating?
> 
> what is "open up"?
> 
> How is "shooting justified"?
> 
> it is your comments which are the laughing stock of the forum



What does killing Chinese have to do with one being Chinese, did your country have murderer that murder other Chinese? And did you expel all their citizenship?? 

Your navy cannot do anything as Chinese don't even have a claim on those area.

As for the others part of the question, if you would kindly look at yourselves and how your media react, then you will know the answer, if you still don't know, then I think you are really stupid 

Taiwan at no time asked China for any assistant. Yet Chinese member here jump up and down and condemn this and attack that. How stupid it will project if such comment appear in an international forum? Which it did.

I am not saying Philippine is responsibility free. But you assume innocent before proven guilty, until the day the official report came out, I will not point the finger to anybody, most of the world do the same, I think China have its own standard about this, maybe everybody assume guilty until proven innocents.


----------



## Snomannen

Götterdämmerung;4271681 said:


> He is a poor fellow with a heavy dose of identity crisis just like our ultra leftists in the 1980s and 1990s crying and painting "Deutschland verrecke!" (Germany snuff it!) on every wall.



Können Sie mir diese Geschichte sagen?


----------



## Götterdämmerung

KirovAirship said:


> Können Sie mir diese Geschichte sagen?



Well, the ultra leftists were in the opinion that "West" Germany was still a fascist state under a different name and that we still haven't done enough to address our Nazi guilt which is also the cause of our current racism and neo-Nazi movements. In fact, they think that Germany has no reason to exist anymore due to our Nazi past.

Here are some pics of what these idiots wrote on many walls thoughout Germany.





Not a day for the nation, not a day for Germany





Never Germany again, against the annexation of GDR (East Germany), against German natonalism










You guys have to learn to deal with that jhungary guy as how we have learnt how to deal with our extremists.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Filipino

Bob Ong said:


> Its clearly self-defense. Justified shooting of trespassers who also attempted to kill our coast guards. This should be a lesson for them for playing our sea as a playground.
> 
> You wanna kill Filipinos you will pay for your life. Poaching is also illegal so don't come back to our territories again.



Poaching and tresspassing aren't punishable by death. Also, the attempt to ram is a claim and hasn't been established by fact



Bob Ong said:


> If the Philippine Coast Guard did not fired on that Taiwanese ship, the result will be that vessel would have rammed into our boat, which will cause it to either sink or capsize and the impact would have certainly killed or seriously injured our men. It's nonsense that Taiwan is spreading propaganda that we killed their fisherman in cold blood when they are the ones who instigated the violence.


The BFAR boat was twice as long (and many more times as massive) as the unarmed boat that was allegedly trying to ram it. Again, the idea that an unarmed boat was trying to ram a much larger, armed boat hasn't been established as fact yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Filipino said:


> Poaching and tresspassing aren't punishable by death. Also, the attempt to ram is a claim and hasn't been established by fact
> 
> 
> The BFAR boat was twice as long (and many more times as massive) as the unarmed boat that was allegedly trying to ram it. Again, the idea that an unarmed boat was trying to ram a much larger, armed boat hasn't been established as fact yet



Also, it fishy from PN account of story that an unarmed vessel after being warn with warning shot will still continue the action of ramming..... I didn't know the captain of the ship is so bravado that he will continue ignore warning shot despite not armed with any weapon and continue the action of ramming and armed patrol ship without consider the chances of getting shot by patrol boat??? Who in the right mind being unarmed will try provoke an armed ship?

If he is so bravado, he couldn't be being chased and trying to escape from the violent response for more than an hour by the patrol boat?

The only conclusion is the PN account of the whole incident is cooked up and PN is the aggessor in this whole saga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sanchez

Frankly, Pinoy boys are stupid in using guns to provoke Chinese. Chinese will wait a proper excuse to nail you down to the floor. Don't you know that China has required that you withdraw from 8 SCS islands you are occupying? If China gives you a punch, Uncle Sam won't be there for you, fool!


----------



## anon45

WuMaoCleverbot said:


> *Palace: Ramming of Taiwan boat an aggressive act*
> Friday, May 10, 2013
> 
> MANILA (Updated) -- Malacañang defended Friday the Philippine Coast Guard (PCG) against "aggressive act" of a Taiwanese fishing boat where a fisherman was killed off West Philippine Sea last Thursday.
> 
> Quoting an initial report reaching the Palace, deputy presidential spokesperson Abigail Valte said the PCG personnel on board the vessel of the Bureau of Fisheries and Aquatic Resources (BFAR) merely reacted on the attempt of one of the four Taiwanese fishing boats to ram on the Philippines ship.
> 
> The Filipino Maritime Control Surveillance 3001 vessel spotted four Taiwanese fishing vessels about 43 nautical miles east of Balintang Island, which is well within the Philippines 200-mile economic zone, around 10:30 a.m. Thursday while on law enforcement patrol.
> 
> "When they (PCG personnel) tried to board one of the fishing boats, one of the (Taiwanese) vessels rammed the BFAR vessel that was being manned by the Coast Guard. So a warning shot was fired, but the vessels reportedly did not stop in the attempt to continuously ram the BFAR vessel and another shot was fired on the machinery portion of the ship," Valte said.
> 
> The PCG admitted that a Taiwanese fisherman was killed in the incident.
> 
> "It was an aggressive act. The ramming of the boat into our vessel was certainly an aggressive act, so the PCG responded accordingly," she said.
> 
> Coast Guard commandant Rear Admiral Rodoldo Isorena said all the Coast Guard personnel and the two BFAR personnel aboard the Filipino vessel have been relieved of their duties pending the investigation.
> 
> This is to ensure a "transparent and impartial" probe, he said.
> 
> "We assure a transparent and impartial investigation and this is also the assurance that we are giving to the Taiwanese government," he said.
> 
> Taiwan reportedly sought for a public apology from the Philippine government and demanded compensation for the losses.
> 
> A report on Taiwan's Central News Agency (CNA) quoted President Ma Ying-jeou who instructed the country's Ministry of Foreign Affairs to demand that the Philippine government investigate the incident and provide proper compensation to the family of the 65-year-old victim, identified as Hung Shih-cheng.
> 
> He also demanded an apology from the Philippine government, and for it "to solve the case and arrest the culprit."
> 
> The CNA report said that there have been incidents in the past when Taiwanese fishermen were arrested and detained while they were fishing in the contested area, but there have been rarely reports of shooting.
> 
> Taiwan's Ministry of Foreign Affairs has already conveyed its concern to Philippine Representative to Taipei Carlo Aquino.
> 
> Valte said the Palace would wait first for the result of the investigation that Isorena had ordered before coming out with any action on Taiwan's demand.
> 
> In a separate report on Xinhua, the Chinese government called the shooting of the Taiwanese fishermen by the Coast Guard "barbaric."
> 
> China considers Taiwan a province and under its jurisdiction based on the One China Policy.
> 
> The incident, which happened in the contested areas claimed by the Philippines, China and Taiwan, is feared to further raise tensions in a region clouded by territorial and maritime issues because of overlapping claims.
> 
> Aside from the three countries, Vietnam, Malaysia and Brunei Darussalam are also claimant to the resource-rich region where around $5 trillion worth of global trade passes. (SDR/CVB/VR/Sunnex)
> 
> Malacanang defends Philippine Coast Guard on Taiwan boat's



So according to this it wasn't just an attempt to ram, but they had already rammed the ship and were trying again? Then physical evidence shouldn't be an issue...


----------



## WuMaoCleverbot

*Found this: EEZ of Taiwan*







Marine Regions


----------



## Zero_wing

p3avi8tor69 said:


> I pity your parents, their child has a perverted morality. It is not ethical to make fun of or make jokes of people with mental illness. Do you not have any morality left in you? You want to insult me, fine, but leave those who suffer mental illness alone. They do not deserve any more aggravations, they are already dealing with many challenges.
> 
> You on the other hand, continue to evade the most pressing concern, that is your island are slowing being taken away from you right before your very eyes and yet you do nothing. Soon the Chinese will be all over Palawan and Kalayan islands. All talk but no action, but that of course is a a culture thing from you. Even Dwight Eisenhower said so, Pinoys all talk but no action and he said that right before he left Manila in disgust.



Huh wow you trolls drag everything to your trolling so tell ca one build a modern navy in 2 years i though you were some admiral in US Navy you should know that how long does it to make a new ship? see your an idiot you so called rply post is just b.s i find it funny Admiral general go back and play a first person shooter you chinese admiral wanna be hahahahaha


----------



## WuMaoCleverbot

Found this:

*The crew of MCS 3001 in the past have rescued this so called "tresspasser" when in danger. *

Coast Guard helps rescue Chinese, British yachtmen
Uploaded on 4:18PM Jun 5






Chinese Embassy personnel (right) welcome the nine Chinese and two British nationals whose yacht sank near Itbayat, Batanes as they disembark from the BRP Nueva Vizcaya in Manila on Tuesday. They were rescued by a passing cargo vessel.

Coast Guard helps rescue Chinese, British yachtmen | GMA News Online


----------



## p3avi8tor69

Zero_wing said:


> Huh wow you trolls drag everything to your trolling so tell ca one build a modern navy in 2 years i though you were some admiral in US Navy you should know that how long does it to make a new ship? see your an idiot you so called rply post is just b.s i find it funny Admiral general go back and play a first person shooter you chinese admiral wanna be hahahahaha



Again you evade the pressing concerns. The Chinese are taking the Ayungin islands and yet you sit by idly. Next it will be Batanes and Palawan. So sit back and watch your country slowly shrink. All talk no action and happening right before your eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

NiceGuy said:


> U shoot at our unarmed people too,dirty nation like u have no right to accuse the others



it was a warning flare not a string of 32-round of shooting at the intruding vietcong fishermen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

p3avi8tor69 said:


> Again you evade the pressing concerns. The Chinese are taking the Ayungin islands and yet you sit by idly. Next it will be Batanes and Palawan. So sit back and watch your country slowly shrink. All talk no action and happening right before your eyes.



So your idea of helping is trolling  that makes prefect sense  and other thing for you would your trolling stop it? would help build up my countries defense? I here you said your military man you should know things like this takes time? hahaha that's why your loser! loser i think you should go back play your games on your computer you n000b! real warfare is different from your stupid games it takes time and thinking you cant re-spawn back after your dead you fool take your bag of cheap chips and pig out while playing your games the adults are talking


----------



## Bob Ong

Filipino said:


> Poaching and tresspassing aren't punishable by death. Also, the attempt to ram is a claim and hasn't been established by fact
> 
> 
> The BFAR boat was twice as long (and many more times as massive) as the unarmed boat that was allegedly trying to ram it. Again, the idea that an unarmed boat was trying to ram a much larger, armed boat hasn't been established as fact yet


*hltang hlata k kung sino k b0b0* 

loc0hin mo sarili m0 t@nga


----------



## huskie

The current shitstorm was stirred up by US government, so apparently Americans do not simply sit there watching the locals.


Juice said:


> Hate to say it....but as an American, all we have to do in Asia is watch the locals self-destruct. The funny thing is that those who yell "death to America" are often the same who help cement our position as top dog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huskie

On the other hand, I have to say that Philippine probably has the most retarded foreign policy in southeast Asia judging by its recent activities. They could have played the safer weak role as 'being bullied', yet they chose to act recklessly and brutally on a possible ally. This gives China the right to sort out the Filipino bullies and bandits, and Taiwan won't be against this anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bob Ong

Sanchez said:


> Frankly, Pinoy boys are stupid in using guns to provoke Chinese. Chinese will wait a proper excuse to nail you down to the floor. *Don't you know that China has required that you withdraw from 8 SCS islands you are occupying? If China gives you a punch, Uncle Sam won't be there for you, fool*!


Why are you envy of our 8 islands in SCS? Is it because all you have is piece of rocks/reefs when it's low tide? 

MDT still stands though the US will not take sides, that doesn't mean that China is free to destroy our military assets.


----------



## Sanchez

huskie said:


> On the other hand, I have to say that Philippine probably has the most retarded foreign policy in southeast Asia judging by its recent activities. They could have played the safer weak role as 'being bullied', yet they chose to act recklessly and brutally on a possible ally. This gives China the right to sort out the Filipino bullies and bandits, and Taiwan won't be against this anymore.



Pinoys should have learnt from VN but they didn't, because they thought they are in bed with Obama...

China's Asian enemies think if they do anything against China would be supported by the US. They don't know that even US can not do everything against China...funny



Bob Ong said:


> Why are you envy of our 8 islands in SCS? Is it because all you have is piece of rocks/reefs when it's low tide?
> 
> MDT still stands though the US will not take sides, that doesn't mean that China is free to destroy our military assets.



Your military assets? So that's why you Pinoy boys are so cocky?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bob Ong

If thieves break into my property and after having been warned still persist to steal my belongings then I wont hesitate. I hope Taiwan will understand such a simple logic.







Anyway Taiwan must also explain why their fishermen are fishing in Philippine waters before they demand an apology and compensation.


----------



## p3avi8tor69

Zero_wing said:


> So your idea of helping is trolling  that makes prefect sense  and other thing for you would your trolling stop it? would help build up my countries defense? I here you said your military man you should know things like this takes time? hahaha that's why your loser! loser i think you should go back play your games on your computer you n000b! real warfare is different from your stupid games it takes time and thinking you cant re-spawn back after your dead you fool take your bag of cheap chips and pig out while playing your games the adults are talking




As usual you are evading the question. Sorry to disappoint you but I had a career in the navy and it involved sitting in the left seat. 

Judging from your childish post you are still in high school. Stay in school kid and value education instead of gangbanging.

So what's the next island you are going to loose Cebu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## p3avi8tor69

huskie said:


> On the other hand, I have to say that Philippine probably has the most retarded foreign policy in southeast Asia judging by its recent activities. They could have played the safer weak role as 'being bullied', yet they chose to act recklessly and brutally on a possible ally. This gives China the right to sort out the Filipino bullies and bandits, and Taiwan won't be against this anymore.



The Taiwanese according to the Pinoy did try to ram their vessel and based on past behaviors I am inclined to believe the Pinoy version. It is pretty evident the Taiwanese media is hyping this crap up and presenting misleading and biased information such as knowingly deleting the northern islands of the Philippines. Give credit where it is due. 

But yeah Philippines does have a very retarded FP but in this case I think they were in the right. Trigger happy mothers.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChinaToday

p3avi8tor69 said:


> The Taiwanese according to the Pinoy did try to ram their vessel and based on past behaviors I am inclined to believe the Pinoy version. It is pretty evident the Taiwanese media is hyping this crap up and presenting misleading and biased information such as knowingly deleting the northern islands of the Philippines. Give credit where it is due.
> 
> But yeah Philippines does have a very retarded FP but in this case I think they were in the right. Trigger happy mothers.....



oh really? if the pinoy version is so credible how come they denied it at first

*Philippine Navy denies Taiwan shooting*

The Philippine Navy on Friday denied allegations that its forces had shot dead a crewman of a Taiwan fishing vessel, saying none of its ships were in the area at the time of the apparent incident.

MANILA: The Philippine Navy on Friday denied allegations that its forces had shot dead a crewman of a Taiwan fishing vessel, saying none of its ships were in the area at the time of the apparent incident.

"The Philippine Navy denies any involvement in... an incident where a Taiwanese fisherman was reportedly shot and the wound led to his death," the statement said.

The naval commander in the area said his ships were in port or very close to the Philippine coast at the time, the statement added.

A spokesman for the Philippine coast guard, which is a separate service from the Philippine Navy, could not be contacted for comment.

Asked about the report, Philippine Foreign Secretary Albert del Rosario said: "We cannot confirm it. We will check that".

Taiwan's foreign ministry said that a Taiwanese fishing vessel carrying three Taiwanese and one Indonesian crewman was fired upon early Thursday by a "Philippine government boat".

The incident, some 164 nautical miles off the southernmost tip of Taiwan, left one of the Taiwan crewmen dead.

The ministry did not specify what type of government boat allegedly fired upon the vessel, while Taiwan's coast guard said it was trying to verify reports that it was a Philippine Navy vessel.

The Philippines and Taiwan, along with Brunei, China and Malaysia, have conflicting claims to parts of the South China Sea.

China and Taiwan have been ruled separately since the end of a civil war in 1949, although Beijing claims the island. The Philippines has no diplomatic ties with Taiwan but maintains economic and cultural links.

Philippine Navy denies Taiwan shooting - Channel NewsAsia

*Taiwan asks Philippine response to fisherman killing in 72 hours *

TAIPEI, May 12 (Xinhua) -- Taiwan's leader Ma Ying-jeou vowed to give the Philippines 72 hours to respond to demands regarding the shooting death of a Taiwanese fisherman at sea, or Taiwan will take actions to retaliate.

Ma demanded the Philippines to apologize, clarify the truth and punish people held responsible, offer compensation for the death and the damage to the fishing boat, and start negotiations with Taiwan on a fishery agreement as soon as possible, according to a statement posted on the website of Taiwanese authority.

"If the Philippine government does not make a positive response within 72 hours," Taiwan will freeze on all applications of Philippine laborers, recall its representative to the Philippines and ask the representative of the Philippines in Taipei to leave, the statement said.

The shooting happened on Thursday morning 164 nautical miles southeast of the southernmost tip of Taiwan, according to the island's coast guard authority.

The victim was identified as Hung Shih-Cheng, 65, one of four crew members of the Taiwanese fishing vessel Guang Ta Hsin 28. Hung's body was taken back to Taiwan early Saturday morning. 

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/china/2013-05/12/c_124697230.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bob Ong

ChinaToday said:


> oh really? if the pinoy version is so credible how come they denied it at first
> 
> *Philippine Navy denies Taiwan shooting*
> 
> The Philippine Navy on Friday denied allegations that its forces had shot dead a crewman of a Taiwan fishing vessel, saying none of its ships were in the area at the time of the apparent incident.
> 
> MANILA: The Philippine Navy on Friday denied allegations that its forces had shot dead a crewman of a Taiwan fishing vessel, saying none of its ships were in the area at the time of the apparent incident.
> 
> "The Philippine Navy denies any involvement in... an incident where a Taiwanese fisherman was reportedly shot and the wound led to his death," the statement said.
> 
> The naval commander in the area said his ships were in port or very close to the Philippine coast at the time, the statement added.
> 
> A spokesman for the Philippine coast guard, *which is a separate service from the Philippine Navy*, could not be contacted for comment.
> 
> Asked about the report, Philippine Foreign Secretary Albert del Rosario said: "We cannot confirm it. We will check that".
> 
> Taiwan's foreign ministry said that a Taiwanese fishing vessel carrying three Taiwanese and one Indonesian crewman was fired upon early Thursday by a "Philippine government boat".
> 
> The incident, some 164 nautical miles off the southernmost tip of Taiwan, left one of the Taiwan crewmen dead.
> 
> The ministry did not specify what type of government boat allegedly fired upon the vessel, while Taiwan's coast guard said it was trying to verify reports that it was a Philippine Navy vessel.
> 
> The Philippines and Taiwan, along with Brunei, China and Malaysia, have conflicting claims to parts of the South China Sea.
> 
> China and Taiwan have been ruled separately since the end of a civil war in 1949, although Beijing claims the island. The Philippines has no diplomatic ties with Taiwan but maintains economic and cultural links.
> 
> Philippine Navy denies Taiwan shooting - Channel NewsAsia
> 
> *Taiwan asks Philippine response to fisherman killing in 72 hours *
> 
> TAIPEI, May 12 (Xinhua) -- Taiwan's leader Ma Ying-jeou vowed to give the Philippines 72 hours to respond to demands regarding the shooting death of a Taiwanese fisherman at sea, or Taiwan will take actions to retaliate.
> 
> Ma demanded the Philippines to apologize, clarify the truth and punish people held responsible, offer compensation for the death and the damage to the fishing boat, and start negotiations with Taiwan on a fishery agreement as soon as possible, according to a statement posted on the website of Taiwanese authority.
> 
> "If the Philippine government does not make a positive response within 72 hours," Taiwan will freeze on all applications of Philippine laborers, recall its representative to the Philippines and ask the representative of the Philippines in Taipei to leave, the statement said.
> 
> The shooting happened on Thursday morning 164 nautical miles southeast of the southernmost tip of Taiwan, according to the island's coast guard authority.
> 
> The victim was identified as Hung Shih-Cheng, 65, one of four crew members of the Taiwanese fishing vessel Guang Ta Hsin 28. Hung's body was taken back to Taiwan early Saturday morning.
> 
> Taiwan asks Philippine response to fisherman killing in 72 hours - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*Philippine Coast Guard has a separate service from the Philippine Navy* okay? 

Anyway heres the follow-up report


*Philippines admits to shooting at Taiwan boat*

*MANILA: The Philippines admitted Friday that its coastguard fired at a Taiwanese fishing boat in an incident that authorities in Taipei said left a crewman dead and triggered widespread outrage on the island.
*
Taiwanese President Ma Ying-jeou demanded that the Philippines apologise for Thursday's shooting, which the Taiwanese government said killed a 65-year-old fisherman and badly damaged the vessel.

But *Philippine coastguard spokesman Commander Armand Balilo said the incident took place in Philippine waters and the Filipino personnel had been properly carrying out their duties to stop illegal fishing.*

*"If somebody died, they deserve our sympathy but not an apology,"* Balilo told reporters.

Balilo said the incident happened just north of the main Philippine island of Luzon in the Balintang channel, which is part of the Philippines' territory and not claimed by any other country or Taiwan.

*"This is part of Philippine waters," *he said.

Balilo said the 30-metre (100-foot) coastguard vessel initially saw two fishing vessels and tried to approach them. He said *the coastguard crew fired at the smaller of the two vessels after it tried to ram the Filipino boat.*

*"They fired at the machinery to disable it. They were able to disable the vessel although they were not aware at the time that somebody had been hit,"* he said.

Balilo said the coastguard quickly left the area after it saw a third vessel, "a big white ship", come into view.

"Our people felt threatened so they left the area," he said.

In Taipei, Ma insisted the Philippine side was at fault.

"We demand the Philippines investigate and clarify the truth, to apologise, apprehend the killer and compensate," he told reporters.

Taiwanese Foreign Minister David Lin also said he was "very angry".

The incident dominated Taiwanese media, which strongly condemned the Filipinos and carried reports from the boat's captain insisting he did not cross over into Philippine waters.

"Barbaric Philippine vessel fired at our fishing boat, seasoned fisherman shot dead," read the headline of a front-page story in the Taipei-based China Times newspaper.

Hung Yu-chih, the captain of the boat who is also the dead man's son, told the China Times that Philippine gunmen fired several shots at them.

He said one of the shots hit the fuel tank of the vessel, which had only four people on board.

Two Taiwanese fishing boats came to Hung's rescue after he called for help, and towed the boat back to a port in southern Taiwan.

In 2006, a Taiwanese fishing boat skipper was shot dead off the northern Philippines. Taipei protested then to the Philippines over what it said was the improper use of weapons.

Taiwan has ruled itself since 1949, but China still considers the island part of its territory. The Philippines, like most countries, officially recognises China over Taiwan but maintains trade ties with the island.

The incident comes at a time of heightened tensions around the region over rival claims to the nearby South China Sea.

China, the Philippines, Taiwan, Vietnam, Malaysia and Brunei all have competing claims to parts of the sea.

China's increasingly aggressive tactics to assert its authority over the waters in recent years have raised alarm among the rival claimants. China said on Tuesday it had sent one of its largest fishing fleets into the sea.

- AFP/ac

Philippines admits to shooting at Taiwan boat - Channel NewsAsia


----------



## p3avi8tor69

ChinaToday said:


> oh really? if the pinoy version is so credible how come they denied it at first



Because their military is still in the 1960's technology wise, hence they were clueless. They had to wait for their boats to dock and get a report. Pinoy government also has a habit of yakking a lot instead of thinking first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

huskie said:


> On the other hand, I have to say that Philippine probably has the most retarded foreign policy in southeast Asia judging by its recent activities. They could have played the safer weak role as 'being bullied', yet they chose to act recklessly and brutally on a possible ally. This gives China the right to sort out the Filipino bullies and bandits, and Taiwan won't be against this anymore.



Aquino probably wants to consolidate his power. Anyway, corruption has changed the Philippines since '86



ChinaToday said:


> oh really? if the pinoy version is so credible how come they denied it at first
> 
> *Philippine Navy denies Taiwan shooting*
> 
> The Philippine Navy on Friday denied allegations that its forces had shot dead a crewman of a Taiwan fishing vessel, saying none of its ships were in the area at the time of the apparent incident.
> 
> MANILA: The Philippine Navy on Friday denied allegations that its forces had shot dead a crewman of a Taiwan fishing vessel, saying none of its ships were in the area at the time of the apparent incident.
> 
> "The Philippine Navy denies any involvement in... an incident where a Taiwanese fisherman was reportedly shot and the wound led to his death," the statement said.
> 
> The naval commander in the area said his ships were in port or very close to the Philippine coast at the time, the statement added.
> 
> A spokesman for the Philippine coast guard, which is a separate service from the Philippine Navy, could not be contacted for comment.
> 
> Asked about the report, Philippine Foreign Secretary Albert del Rosario said: "We cannot confirm it. We will check that".
> 
> Taiwan's foreign ministry said that a Taiwanese fishing vessel carrying three Taiwanese and one Indonesian crewman was fired upon early Thursday by a "Philippine government boat".
> 
> The incident, some 164 nautical miles off the southernmost tip of Taiwan, left one of the Taiwan crewmen dead.
> 
> The ministry did not specify what type of government boat allegedly fired upon the vessel, while Taiwan's coast guard said it was trying to verify reports that it was a Philippine Navy vessel.
> 
> The Philippines and Taiwan, along with Brunei, China and Malaysia, have conflicting claims to parts of the South China Sea.
> 
> China and Taiwan have been ruled separately since the end of a civil war in 1949, although Beijing claims the island. The Philippines has no diplomatic ties with Taiwan but maintains economic and cultural links.
> 
> Philippine Navy denies Taiwan shooting - Channel NewsAsia
> 
> *Taiwan asks Philippine response to fisherman killing in 72 hours *
> 
> TAIPEI, May 12 (Xinhua) -- Taiwan's leader Ma Ying-jeou vowed to give the Philippines 72 hours to respond to demands regarding the shooting death of a Taiwanese fisherman at sea, or Taiwan will take actions to retaliate.
> 
> Ma demanded the Philippines to apologize, clarify the truth and punish people held responsible, offer compensation for the death and the damage to the fishing boat, and start negotiations with Taiwan on a fishery agreement as soon as possible, according to a statement posted on the website of Taiwanese authority.
> 
> "If the Philippine government does not make a positive response within 72 hours," Taiwan will freeze on all applications of Philippine laborers, recall its representative to the Philippines and ask the representative of the Philippines in Taipei to leave, the statement said.
> 
> The shooting happened on Thursday morning 164 nautical miles southeast of the southernmost tip of Taiwan, according to the island's coast guard authority.
> 
> The victim was identified as Hung Shih-Cheng, 65, one of four crew members of the Taiwanese fishing vessel Guang Ta Hsin 28. Hung's body was taken back to Taiwan early Saturday morning.
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/china/2013-05/12/c_124697230.htm



Misleading title. Anyway, blame the Phil. Coastguard


----------



## jhungary

I will say this here, again, blaming anyone in this event at this early stage is *UNWISE*

I don't know how things handle in Taiwan, China or Philippine. Unless you are there at either ship, *YOU DO NOT HAVE THE WHOLE PICTURE*. All information above is just hearsay, member please reserve your thought until a clear report come out.
Or be ready to put your feet down your throat.

It's pretty stupid to blindly blame the PCG or Taiwanese Trawler just because you chest thump your country.


----------



## huskie

I was already being polite when I said the Filipino acted recklessly and brutally. There was absolutely no necessity of firing dozens of shots at a fishing boat under non-emergency circumstances, especially when this fishing boat comes from a non-hostile neighbor with similar hostility toward mainland China. Whatever the fishing boat did (no one knows for sure with any evidence), a warning shot already drove it away, and the Filipino coastguard pouring bullets on it even after one hour of chase is simply cold blooded murder. And whether the fishing boat crossed line at the beginning does not matter anymore, the Filipinos have successfully ruined their image as the weak kid bullied by others. They chose to be the crazy kid shooting someone else on the campus. They lost big time in this case.


p3avi8tor69 said:


> The Taiwanese according to the Pinoy did try to ram their vessel and based on past behaviors I am inclined to believe the Pinoy version. It is pretty evident the Taiwanese media is hyping this crap up and presenting misleading and biased information such as knowingly deleting the northern islands of the Philippines. Give credit where it is due.
> 
> But yeah Philippines does have a very retarded FP but in this case I think they were in the right. Trigger happy mothers.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skyried

WuMaoCleverbot said:


> *Philippines admits to shooting at Taiwan boat*
> 
> 1. Taiwan tried to hide the Batanes province from their map.
> 
> 2. Instead of saying they were shot at by a 30meter CG vessel, they were attacked by a military warship.
> 
> 3. They've said that it happens in 164miles in southernmost part of their country but not inside Philippine waters.
> 
> This is another classic example of how Chinese falsely portray themselves as victims.



Quick question, are you talking about the Taiwanese or the Chinese, because you seem to switch mid way through your points. Might I also point out that your cited source image uses Simplified characters rather than what we Taiwanese use - which is Traditional. I suggest re-checking your sources before spouting them off as "Taiwan Taiwan tried to hide the Batanes province from their map."


----------



## longyi

The Taiwan fishing boat Kuang Ta Hsing No. 28 (&#24291;&#22823;&#33288;28&#34399 supposedly rammed the PCG boat:




















No marks on the bow that shows any ramming actions. Not much signs of the 52 bullet holes either so the holes must be on the stern of the boat which means it was running away when she was shot. Clearly the PCG didn't shoot out of self defense but rather cold blooded murder by shooting from behind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zxmint

dreamer53320 said:


> This incident just showed how weak Ma is. Ma is not strong enough to be a leader. He's just a whimpy guy who cannot decide anything big!!!
> 
> First Ma sells his soul to the Japanese with the fishing agreement around dioyu island, then now he simply uses his mouth to condemn his incident?? Where's the counter measurements? Oh yea, I forgot, Ma is a peaceful person, just like how Qing dynasty was peaceful. Darn it!
> 
> All my rage!!


Ma requests Philippines to sign fishing agreement this time too, by threatening to stop handing out visas to Philippines maids...What is he thinking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bob Ong

*BLUE* color is UNDISPUTED EEZ
*GREEN* color is the DISPUTED area.


*TAIWAN EEZ*







*PHILIPPINE EEZ*






It&#8217;s always the Chinese or Taiwanese fishermen poaching and causing all these problems in other countries.


----------



## zxmint

"If somebody died, they deserve our sympathy but not an apology"
I really can't stop laughing when I hear this word. What do Filipinos think they are? US? Every Chinese people remember what US government said when they bombed Chinese embassy in Yugoslavia. But nowadays, who dare do that again? Just have try. Pride always come from power,



Bob Ong said:


> *BLUE* color is UNDISPUTED EEZ
> *GREEN* color is the DISPUTED area.
> 
> 
> *TAIWAN EEZ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PHILIPPINE EEZ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It&#8217;s always the Chinese or Taiwanese fishermen poaching and causing all these problems in other countries.



Killers have no rights to blame others. Under any circumstances you cannot kill unarmed fishermen who can never have threats to armed warships, not to say this event happened in public sea area. Shame on you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bob Ong

zxmint said:


> "If somebody died, they deserve our sympathy but not an apology"
> I really can't stop laughing when I hear this word. What do Filipinos think they are? US? Every Chinese people remember what US government said when they bombed Chinese embassy in Yugoslavia. But nowadays, who dare do that again? Just have try. Pride always come from power,
> 
> 
> 
> Killers have no rights to blame others. Under any circumstances you cannot kill unarmed fishermen who can never have threats to armed warships, not to say this event happened in public sea area. Shame on you.


Loss of life is regrettable, but these Taiwanese vessels provoked our men to fire on them when they try to ram the coast guard vessel. What would they expect, that our coast guard will just look, let it happen and then their ship sink and all of them drown to death or die from the impact? If it&#8217;s them they will fire on any vessels trying to ram their ship too. Sadly, these Taiwanese seems to be like their Chinese counterpart that seems to be unable to comprehend what is right from wrong.


----------



## zxmint

jhungary said:


> I will say this here, again, blaming anyone in this event at this early stage is *UNWISE*
> 
> I don't know how things handle in Taiwan, China or Philippine. Unless you are there at either ship, *YOU DO NOT HAVE THE WHOLE PICTURE*. All information above is just hearsay, member please reserve your thought until a clear report come out.
> Or be ready to put your feet down your throat.
> 
> It's pretty stupid to blindly blame the PCG or Taiwanese Trawler just because you chest thump your country.



It is just like nothing happens for Americans or Europeans but it does not mean all information are just hearsay. People down out there. It won't take you too much time to search about this event online anyway.


----------



## zxmint

Bob Ong said:


> Loss of life is regrettable, but these Taiwanese vessels provoked our men to fire on them when they try to ram the coast guard vessel. What would they expect, that our coast guard will just look, let it happen and then their ship sink and all of them drown to death or die from the impact? If it&#8217;s them they will fire on any vessels trying to ram their ship too. Sadly, these Taiwanese seems to be like their Chinese counterpart that seems to be unable to comprehend what is right from wrong.



I really have no interests in making you admit your men are cold blood and savage. Taiwan media says it happens just because your men mistake the Taiwanese fish vessel to Chinese Mainland's. How do you think about that? Hahahaha~~~ Anyway, our government just set our destroyer to Second Tomas Reef. Coincidence? Maybe~~~


----------



## Beast

Bob Ong said:


> Loss of life is regrettable, but these Taiwanese vessels provoked our men to fire on them when they try to ram the coast guard vessel. What would they expect, that our coast guard will just look, let it happen and then their ship sink and all of them drown to death or die from the impact? If its them they will fire on any vessels trying to ram their ship too. Sadly, these Taiwanese seems to be like their Chinese counterpart that seems to be unable to comprehend what is right from wrong.



DOn't be kid by Pinoy version.. Who in the right mind will provoke an armed patrol ship especially the fishing vessel is not armed?
Of cos PN needs to come out with version like Fishing vessel threaten patrol ship. And PN fired 52 shots, chase the boat for an hour and killed the captain out of self defense...

You expect the PN to say we fired 52 shots and kill the captain out of our superiority firepower and our anger towards all Chinese? 

But the problem is PN version is too absurd and only ignorant pinoy will believe their version. You see even Uncle Sam keeps mum becos supporting Pinoy will make them looks stupid.


----------



## USAHawk785

The Philippines' Coast Guard ship didn't do anything wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zxmint

Bob Ong said:


> Its clearly self-defense. Justified shooting of trespassers who also attempted to kill our coast guards. This should be a lesson for them for playing our sea as a playground.
> 
> You wanna kill Filipinos you will pay for your life. Poaching is also illegal so don't come back to our territories again.


Easy dude, China mainland will back up Taiwan, no mater whether it feels comfortable or not... To be honest, even myself feel shocked that China can get those islands taken by you in such an amazing speed...


----------



## Bob Ong

zxmint said:


> I really have no interests in making you admit your men are cold blood and savage. Taiwan media says it happens just because your men mistake the Taiwanese fish vessel to Chinese Mainland's. How do you think about that? Hahahaha~~~ Anyway, our government just set our destroyer to Second Tomas Reef. Coincidence? Maybe~~~


Your Taiwanese brothers try to ram the coast guard vessel first so that is why our officers fired against them in self-defense. You understand what "self-defense" means right? It's like you defending yourself against Mainland China's aggression. LOL so funny because many Taiwanese think they were inside their territory. Use Google map and see how deep inside Philippine territory at Balintang channel.



Beast said:


> DOn't be kid by Pinoy version.. Who in the right mind will provoke an armed patrol ship especially the fishing vessel is not armed?
> Of cos PN needs to come out with version like Fishing vessel threaten patrol ship. And PN fired 52 shots, chase the boat for an hour and killed the captain out of self defense...
> 
> You expect the PN to say we fired 52 shots and kill the captain out of our superiority firepower and our anger towards all Chinese?
> 
> But the problem is PN version is too absurd and only ignorant pinoy will believe their version. You see even Uncle Sam keeps mum becos supporting Pinoy will make them looks stupid.


FYI: PCG has a separate service from PN

We need to protect our water from illegal poachers. Do whatever we can to protect and preserve our natural resources because they are for Filipino people not for intruders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## USAHawk785

This happened in territorial waters in the Philippines, the coast guard of the philippines is responsible in preserving the resources of its republic, and has the right to defend itself from foreign personnel who threaten the safety of these vessels and in the accomplishment of these responsibilities. 

The Philippine Coast Guard did what it had to do by neutralizing a hostile ship. 

The United States Coast Guard would have done the same thing had it been in the same situation; most probably sunk the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

USAHawk785 said:


> The Philippines' Coast Guard ship didn't do anything wrong.



I can understand your sarcasm.



USAHawk785 said:


> This happened in territorial waters in the Philippines, the coast guard of the philippines is responsible in preserving the resources of its republic, and has the right to defend itself from foreign personnel who threaten the safety of these vessels and in the accomplishment of these responsibilities.
> 
> The Philippine Coast Guard did what it had to do by neutralizing a hostile ship.
> 
> The United States Coast Guard would have done the same thing had it been in the same situation; most probably sunk the ship.



That is BS, just becos a ship is hostile does not constitute the right to sink and fired upon? That will be consider an excessive used of forces. The hostile ship is an unarmed fishing vessel, it does not threaten an armed patrol ship. You seriously believe a fishing vessel of 15m will threaten an armed patrol vessel of 30m? You must be high on drugs.


----------



## USAHawk785

The Philippine Navy and Coast Guard must retain its stance and solidarity in its prerogative in maintaining its territorial integrity. The Taiwanese ship was at fault for fishing in Philippine waters. They were at fault for evading the Philippine Coast Guard ship, and secondly at fault for trying to ram the coast guard ship. 

It was neutralized accordingly and treated as a threat and treated accordingly, which they were.


----------



## Beast

USAHawk785 said:


> The Philippine Navy and Coast Guard must retain its stance and solidarity in its prerogative in maintaining its territorial integrity. The Taiwanese ship was at fault for fishing in Philippine waters. They were at fault for evading the Philippine Coast Guard ship, and secondly at fault for trying to ram the coast guard ship.
> 
> It was neutralized accordingly and treated as a threat and treated accordingly, which they were.



Ramming is not verify and proved including firing warning shots... Just becos PN says so? Then how about you listen to the Taiwanese version? Or you choose accordingly? But Shooting and killing of fishing vessel is comfirmed by PN and Taiwanese.

Your contest is only valid if the fishing vessel is armed or real threatening the Patrol ship by fired upon. But its not. Excessive used of forces and barbaric act is the only way yo describe PN action.


----------



## USAHawk785

Beast said:


> I can understand your sarcasm.
> 
> 
> 
> That is BS, just becos a ship is hostile does not constitute the right to sink and fired upon? That will be consider an excessive used of forces. The hostile ship is an unarmed fishing vessel, it does not threaten an armed patrol ship. You seriously believe a fishing vessel of 15m will threaten an armed patrol vessel of 30m? You must be high on drugs.



The fishing boat was illegally fishing in territorial waters of the Republic of the Philippines, the ship evaded coast guard ships' interdiction prerogative, and the fishing ship tried ramming a government ship of the republic of the philippines' coast guard. 

As such, was treated a threat and neutralized. 

The fault was the fishermen. Period.



Beast said:


> Ramming is not verify and proved including firing warning shots... Just becos PN says so? Then how about you listen to the Taiwanese version? Or you choose accordingly? But Shooting and killing of fishing vessel is comfirmed by PN and Taiwanese.



Its best to make judgment not based on emotional whims. But to look at the situation through the lens of logic. I've read the Taiwanese reports and the media is overly emotional. One dead man changes nothing. The point is they were breaching Philippine Territorial Laws.


----------



## faithfulguy

USAHawk785 said:


> This happened in territorial waters in the Philippines, the coast guard of the philippines is responsible in preserving the resources of its republic, and has the right to defend itself from foreign personnel who threaten the safety of these vessels and in the accomplishment of these responsibilities.
> 
> The Philippine Coast Guard did what it had to do by neutralizing a hostile ship.
> 
> The United States Coast Guard would have done the same thing had it been in the same situation; most probably sunk the ship.



But the Taiwanese ship is not in the territorial water. its in the overlapped EEZ. So Philippino pirates has no right to attack a fishing ship.


----------



## Beast

USAHawk785 said:


> The fishing boat was illegally fishing in territorial waters of the Republic of the Philippines, the ship evaded coast guard ships' interdiction prerogative, and the fishing ship tried ramming a government ship of the republic of the philippines' coast guard.
> 
> As such, was treated a threat and neutralized.
> 
> The fault was the fishermen. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Its best to make judgment not based on emotional whims. But to look at the situation through the lens of logic. I've read the Taiwanese reports and the media is overly emotional. One dead man changes nothing. The point is they were breaching Philippine Territorial Laws.



Its funny that you take the PN version so faithfully and start claiming that I am emotional. Brilliant twist of words.

A 15m unarmed fishing vessel try to ram a 30m armed patrol ship and warning shot is even given out but the bravado taiwanese unarmed fishing vessel continue ram the PN ship. Out of self defense, PN firing 52 shots at an unarmed fishing vessel out of self defense and give chase for an hours.

I didn't know 52 shot fired is consider self defense.. No one will provoke an armed ship if you are unarmed in the first place. Pack of lies/plenty loopholes from PN side of story


----------



## p3avi8tor69

Bob Ong said:


> Loss of life is regrettable, but these Taiwanese vessels provoked our men to fire on them when they try to ram the coast guard vessel. What would they expect, that our coast guard will just look, let it happen and then their ship sink and all of them drown to death or die from the impact? If its them they will fire on any vessels trying to ram their ship too. Sadly, these Taiwanese seems to be like their Chinese counterpart that seems to be unable to comprehend what is right from wrong.




Are you blind. Initially I believed your government's version on how it went down, but looking at the pictures makes me question your version of events. The fishing boat was tiny for crap's sake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

p3avi8tor69 said:


> Are you blind. Initially I believed your government's version on how it went down, but looking at the pictures makes me question your version of events. The fishing boat was tiny for crap's sake.



The worst is Philippino are lousy liars.  Aggressor trying to gain sympathy.


----------



## zxmint

Bob Ong said:


> Your Taiwanese brothers try to ram the coast guard vessel first so that is why our officers fired against them in self-defense. You understand what "self-defense" means right? It's like you defending yourself against Mainland China's aggression. LOL so funny because many Taiwanese think they were inside their territory. Use Google map and see how deep inside Philippine territory at Balintang channel.
> 
> 
> FYI: PCG has a separate service from PN
> 
> We need to protect our water from illegal poachers. Do whatever we can to protect and preserve our natural resources because they are for Filipino people not for intruders.



Yeah, you can also blame 911 as American self directed. The fish boat was just escaping while your gunship traced it for one hour to hunt it down and killed the capitan. That is the truth. If you deny, that is OK really, Japanese even deny Nanking Slaught which caused 300, 000 death. We do not that need your apology which worth nothing. You don't admit, don't apology, that is OK. We will just make our own moves. Go and see. This kind of things are really not what you tiny wretched Philippines afford to do. And it really give us a good excuse for our next moves.You would pay heavily for your mindless and savage action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

Its time for Taiwan to send in naval ship to ensure safety of its fishing fleet. Lets see what the Philippines can do about Taiwanese navy.


----------



## zxmint

USAHawk785 said:


> The Philippine Navy and Coast Guard must retain its stance and solidarity in its prerogative in maintaining its territorial integrity. The Taiwanese ship was at fault for fishing in Philippine waters. They were at fault for evading the Philippine Coast Guard ship, and secondly at fault for trying to ram the coast guard ship.
> 
> It was neutralized accordingly and treated as a threat and treated accordingly, which they were.


If you really want PN to be tough enough to kill Chinese people, why don't you Americans send your puppy a few weapons other than WWII warships and piston fighters? A dog without teeth can just cost its own life if it is going mad.


----------



## zxmint

USAHawk785 said:


> This happened in territorial waters in the Philippines, the coast guard of the philippines is responsible in preserving the resources of its republic, and has the right to defend itself from foreign personnel who threaten the safety of these vessels and in the accomplishment of these responsibilities.
> 
> The Philippine Coast Guard did what it had to do by neutralizing a hostile ship.
> 
> The United States Coast Guard would have done the same thing had it been in the same situation; most probably sunk the ship.



Wow, how tough Americans are. Really. Killers for democracy or modern Crusades? How about try to bomb Chinese embassy again? You can never imagine how happy Chinese people feel when 911 happens,which was not far from the embassy bombed and the air crash in South China sea in Apr 2001. It was almost a China national celebration in those days around 911. You Americans deserve it. US is a country of no history and won't be kept long. Your ancestors are just a group of greedy traveler colonizers and abject slaves gather together. Is that kind of combination could be called a country? Stop joking~~Your nation will quickly break down when you lose your power and I may consider visiting the great, honorable Republic of Texas or California some days later. Hawaii kingdom at least.



USAHawk785 said:


> This happened in territorial waters in the Philippines, the coast guard of the philippines is responsible in preserving the resources of its republic, and has the right to defend itself from foreign personnel who threaten the safety of these vessels and in the accomplishment of these responsibilities.
> 
> The Philippine Coast Guard did what it had to do by neutralizing a hostile ship.
> 
> The United States Coast Guard would have done the same thing had it been in the same situation; most probably sunk the ship.



Wow, how tough Americans are. Really. Killers for democracy or modern Crusades? How about try to bomb Chinese embassy again? You can never imagine how happy Chinese people feel when 911 happens,which was not far from the embassy bombed and the air crash in South China sea in Apr 2001. It was almost a China national celebration in those days around 911. You Americans deserve it. US is a country of no history and won't be kept long. Your ancestors are just a group of greedy traveler colonizers and abject slaves gather together. Is that kind of combination could be called a country? Stop joking~~Your nation will quickly break down when you lose your power and I may consider visiting the great, honorable Republic of Texas or California some days later. Hawaii kingdom at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## p3avi8tor69

zxmint said:


> Wow, how tough Americans are. Really. Killers for democracy or modern Crusades? How about try to bomb Chinese embassy again? You can never imagine how happy Chinese people feel when 911 happens,which was not far from the embassy bombed and the air crash in South China sea in Apr 2001. It was almost a China national celebration in those days around 911. You Americans deserve it. US is a country of no history and won't be kept long. Your ancestors are just a group of greedy traveler colonizers and abject slaves gather together. Is that kind of combination could be called a country? Stop joking~~Your nation will quickly break down when you lose your power and I may consider visiting the great, honorable Republic of Texas or California some days later. Hawaii kingdom at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, how tough Americans are. Really. Killers for democracy or modern Crusades? How about try to bomb Chinese embassy again? You can never imagine how happy Chinese people feel when 911 happens,which was not far from the embassy bombed and the air crash in South China sea in Apr 2001. It was almost a China national celebration in those days around 911. You Americans deserve it. US is a country of no history and won't be kept long. Your ancestors are just a group of greedy traveler colonizers and abject slaves gather together. Is that kind of combination could be called a country? Stop joking~~Your nation will quickly break down when you lose your power and I may consider visiting the great, honorable Republic of Texas or California some days later. Hawaii kingdom at least.



You farking moron if you believe everything you say then WTF are you doing in Texas, in my country. BLAH BLAH BLAH about the United States . If you so tough then why is Taiwan still independent. Farking drama queen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## USAHawk785

LOL!!

This troll talks crap about USA one minute , but will probably be busy working at Nordstrom selling food to Americans at the Chinese fast food joint at the malls in Texas. 

"Five dolla make ya hallaaa..."





zxmint said:


> If you really want PN to be tough enough to kill Chinese people, why don't you Americans send your puppy a few weapons other than WWII warships and piston fighters? A dog without teeth can just cost its own life if it is going mad.



The Philippines cannot be touched, Period. The Big American Daddy that controls Taiwan also has vested interest in the Philippines. Hence, this is why Ma will shut up and the Taiwanese government will eventually forget about this in 3-4 months. 

When Big American Daddy says jump, Taiwan will say, "how high?!"


----------



## zxmint

USAHawk785 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> This troll talks crap about USA one minute , but will probably be busy working at Nordstrom selling food to Americans at the Chinese fast food joint at the malls in Texas.
> 
> "Five dolla make ya hallaaa..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Philippines cannot be touched, Period. The Big American Daddy that controls Taiwan also has vested interest in the Philippines. Hence, this is why Ma will shut up and the Taiwanese government will eventually forget about this in 3-4 months.
> 
> When Big American Daddy says jump, Taiwan will say, "how high?!"


Glad to see American people are still so confident, keep that, you have about maybe 20 or 30 years to have this pride. More or less, you still have 11 CVs , right? So why do your politicians always talk about China threats like old women? It's really not a show of confidence. America is strongest, China is nothing, right?


----------



## zxmint

p3avi8tor69 said:


> You farking moron if you believe everything you say then WTF are you doing in Texas, in my country. BLAH BLAH BLAH about the United States . If you so tough then why is Taiwan still independent. Farking drama queen.



Speech freedom, isn't it? I just talk about some true feeling of Chinese ppl in those days. And sorry, you mean in your country, the Texas Republic or which one else? Don't you mean United States? At least my American friends are all more proud to be a Texan rather than an American. If Taiwan is called independent then Hongkong can also be viewed independent. Tell you what, these areas are just impossible to be really independent, unless all Chinese people died out in the planet. You Americans can never understand what culture and history are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

USAHawk785 said:


> The Philippines' Coast Guard ship didn't do anything wrong.



even your adopted country's spokesman didnt dare to say that!

only the delusuional will take personal vendetta over facts



p3avi8tor69 said:


> You farking moron if you believe everything you say then WTF are you doing in Texas, in my country. BLAH BLAH BLAH about the United States . If you so tough then why is Taiwan still independent. Farking drama queen.



you keep saying the four letter words you will be outta here!


----------



## Maxtini

Investigation by Taiwanese Coast Guard Authority has confirmed that the boat indeed has intrude Philippinese EEZ; even outside Taiwan self-proclaimed temporary control border.

http://www.cga.gov.tw/GipOpen/wSite/public/Attachment/f1368153033684.pdf







Boat Operation:
Time: 05.00
Coordinate: 19' 50" N; 123' 24" E 
10 nm outside Taiwan control border

Incident:
Time: 09.45
Coordinate: 19' 58" N; 122' 58" E
1.8 nm outside Taiwan control border

Incident Reported to Taiwan Authority:
Time: 13.04
Coordinate: 20' 07" N; 123' 01" E
5 nm insider Taiwan control border

I bet Chinese/Taiwanese media would not publish this result of investigation. Hope this made clear the chronology of the incidents.

Still~ the death of one taiwan crewmen was a tragic one and deserve a sympathy;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Maxtini said:


> Investigation by Taiwanese Coast Guard Authority has confirmed that the boat indeed has intrude Philippinese EEZ; even outside Taiwan self-proclaimed temporary control border.
> 
> http://www.cga.gov.tw/GipOpen/wSite/public/Attachment/f1368153033684.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boat Operation:
> Time: 05.00
> Coordinate: 19' 50" N; 123' 24" E
> 10 nm outside Taiwan control border
> 
> Incident:
> Time: 09.45
> Coordinate: 19' 58" N; 122' 58" E
> 1.8 nm outside Taiwan control border
> 
> Incident Reported to Taiwan Authority:
> Time: 13.04
> Coordinate: 20' 07" N; 123' 01" E
> 5 nm insider Taiwan control border
> 
> I bet Chinese/Taiwanese media would not publish this result of investigation. Hope this made clear the chronology of the incidents.
> 
> Still~ the death of one taiwan crewmen was a tragic one and deserve a sympathy;



that was an overlapping area of the 2 governments

that tragedy is a lot more than sympathy

it is downright pinoys bruality on unarmed innocent Taiwanese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Wow its right in the middle of Batanes wow now i know both taiwan and china is the same imperialist enemies of all mankind


----------



## Beast

Zero_wing said:


> Wow its right in the middle of Batanes wow now i know both taiwan and china is the same imperialist enemies of all mankind



Oh, after the barbaric act of shooting an unarmed fishing vessel and start calling out other imperialist. That's reason why Philippine people will always be the largest source of maid provided to the world demand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skyried

USAHawk785 said:


> The Philippine Navy and Coast Guard must retain its stance and solidarity in its prerogative in maintaining its territorial integrity. The Taiwanese ship was at fault for fishing in Philippine waters. They were at fault for evading the Philippine Coast Guard ship, and secondly at fault for trying to ram the coast guard ship.
> 
> It was neutralized accordingly and treated as a threat and treated accordingly, which they were.



If anything, this should have been handled with the same Protocol when it comes to apprehending Criminals - Here's a US example. 

Police are strictly supposed to attempt arrest and apprehension always, because a life is a life. Even Police officers are only supposed to use the appropriate amount of force, even if your suspect is fleeing... this isn't GTA where you can start firing off rounds just because someone flees - That's why you chase them. Police Forces only fire upon targets if the suspect is deemed an immediate and life threatening to themselves or to others.

Now Let's say that the they did feel threatened, PCG patrol boats are usually armed with a .30 caliber machine gun. Tell me what you think is appropriate defensive measures at the threat of being rammed (take into account that 10 rounds hit the port side of the vessel). 

well I think that disabling the engine in an attempt to stop the ship, a fair decent attempt at self defense - But personally I think the 52 rounds that riddled the Port and Front of the Vessel in a wide bullet spread (as investigations currently show) is a tad bit excessive don't you think?

another point everyone forgets to ask, Did the PCG see any alternatives to shooting? Perhaps taking evasive maneuvers? the PCG Ilocos Norte-class patrol boat can move at 25 knots after all... much faster than Fishing trawlers usually...


----------



## Maxtini

shuttler said:


> that was an overlapping area of the 2 governments
> 
> that tragedy is a lot more than sympathy
> 
> it is downright pinoys bruality on unarmed innocent Taiwanese



The taiwan official map has shown it clearly that it happened outside Taiwan-claim EEZ border.

The overlapped area is inside the claim border off batanes, which was not the case here as investigated by Taiwan government.

I believe you could read: &#21335;&#30028;&#32218;*&#22806;*10&#28012; (10 nm *outside* southern boder)


----------



## Zero_wing

Beast said:


> Oh, after the barbaric act of shooting an unarmed fishing vessel and start calling out other imperialist. That's reason why Philippine people will always be the largest source of maid provided to the world demand.



So you people were stealing from us and try to ram us and you call us a criminals in our own waters the nerve of some nation hahaha that's why your the stupid ho's of the world your understanding of the world is as twisted as the Axis powers your boycott and your arrogance is noting but hot air you made this incident happen thanks to your imperial abominations and sending them here that man died so you people mentality really killed him why are people insist on taken our territories and waters and resources that's called imperialism


----------



## Maxtini

Skyried said:


> If anything, this should have been handled with the same Protocol when it comes to apprehending Criminals - Here's a US example.
> 
> Police are strictly supposed to attempt arrest and apprehension always, because a life is a life. Even Police officers are only supposed to use the appropriate amount of force, even if your suspect is fleeing... this isn't GTA where you can start firing off rounds just because someone flees - That's why you chase them. Police Forces only fire upon targets if the suspect is deemed an immediate and life threatening to themselves or to others.
> 
> Now Let's say that the they did feel threatened, PCG patrol boats are usually armed with a .30 caliber machine gun. Tell me what you think is appropriate defensive measures at the threat of being rammed (take into account that 10 rounds hit the port side of the vessel).
> 
> well I think that disabling the engine in an attempt to stop the ship, a fair decent attempt at self defense - But personally I think the 52 rounds that riddled the Port and Front of the Vessel in a wide bullet spread (as investigations currently show) is a tad bit excessive don't you think?
> 
> another point everyone forgets to ask, Did the PCG see any alternatives to shooting? Perhaps taking evasive maneuvers? the PCG Ilocos Norte-class patrol boat can move at 25 knots after all... much faster than Fishing trawlers usually...



I think it is too early to speculate what actually happened. It was not that the coast guard shot the vessel immediately. If you see from the investigation map, there were approximately 5 hour gap before the shooting (05.00 to 09.45), we don't know when was the chasing actually happened. Even after shooting, there were 3 hour gap before the incident being reported, a total of 8 hours since the intrusion. A lot of things could happen during this 8 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longyi

^^^Yeah a lot of mental suffering those poor fishermen went through too- running away from the murderers.


----------



## faithfulguy

If Ma is not going to do anything to protect the lives of Taiwanese, he should just resign.


----------



## ChinaToday

kick out all pinoy in Taiwan and employ viets instead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## USAHawk785

zxmint said:


> Glad to see American people are still so confident, keep that, you have about maybe 20 or 30 years to have this pride. More or less, you still have 11 CVs , right? So why do your politicians always talk about China threats like old women? It's really not a show of confidence. America is strongest, China is nothing, right?



Good to see you recognize that America is your Daddy. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

ChinaToday said:


> kick out all pinoy in Taiwan and employ viets instead



Many Viets are Taiwanese wives. And Taiwanese wives would be insecure with Vietnamese maids in the house. That is why Taiwan only import maids from Philippines as Taiwanese guys would never go for the Philippine girls. As you see, there are no mail order brides from Philippines. Other choices would be Malays or Indonesian but they are more expensive, I believe. Maybe Indians can be considered. I wonder how much do the maids get paid in Taiwan?


----------



## USAHawk785

Taiwanese maids are also very cheap. They come in the boatload to the United States as cheap labor, working in Chinese restaurants for cheap wages. Don't talk as if Taiwan is some kind of rich country. 

Filipinas are gorgeous. Tan skinned and beautiful almond shaped eyes...











A typical Pinay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

ChinaToday said:


> kick out all pinoy in Taiwan and employ viets instead


pls kick us out,too. So,we will have a good excuse to declare war with TW and bomb TWese troop in Itu-aba


----------



## USAHawk785

faithfulguy said:


> Many Viets are Taiwanese wives. And Taiwanese wives would be insecure with Vietnamese maids in the house. That is why Taiwan only import maids from Philippines as Taiwanese guys would never go for the Philippine girls. As you see, there are no mail order brides from Philippines. Other choices would be Malays or Indonesian but they are more expensive, I believe. Maybe Indians can be considered. I wonder how much do the maids get paid in Taiwan?



That's why so many white guys date or marry Filipinas. White Americans find Filipina women exceptionally attractive, so much that a great many of us mingle our white genes with their beautiful malay-spanish mixed genes. 

To be honest, I find Filipina women way more attractive than Vietnamese or Chinese women. Filipinas are hellla exotic looking and beautiful. They got a beautiful mix..a lil bit of Spanish, a lil bit of Chinese, a lil bit of Malay... Perfect mixture. The black hair and the beautiful tan skin...

Wow...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Maxtini said:


> The taiwan official map has shown it clearly that it happened outside Taiwan-claim EEZ border.
> 
> The overlapped area is inside the claim border off batanes, which was not the case here as investigated by Taiwan government.
> 
> I believe you could read: &#21335;&#30028;&#32218;*&#22806;*10&#28012; (10 nm *outside* southern boder)



you have mistaken over the whole thing:

Read these: 



> The incident occurred at 10am yesterday, when the Kuang Ta Hsing No. 28  captained by Hungs son, Hung Yu-chih (&#27946;&#32946;&#26234, and with Hung Shih-cheng, his son-in-law, and one Indonesian national as its crewmembers  *was operating at around 164 nautical miles (304km) southeast of Oluanpi (&#40285;&#38014;&#40763, Pingtung County, the ministry said.......
> 
> Liouciou Fishermens Association chief executive Tsai Pao-hsing (&#34081;&#23542;&#33288 said the incident occurred well within the parameters the Pingtung County Government had set for fishing.
> *
> Fisherman killed in disputed waters - Taipei Times





> According to the Taiwanese government, the shooting occurred at a location that is *within exclusive economic zones claimed by both countries.* The timing of the shooting and the question of whether the Taiwanese fishing boat had in fact tried to ram the Philippine vessel are under investigation, the Taiwanese government said.
> 
> The Taiwanese government said the shooting took place 180 nautical miles southeast of the southernmost tip of Taiwan, a location that is east of several inhabited Philippine islands and much closer to them than to Taiwan. *But many jurisdictions around the world, including Taiwan and the Philippines, have not negotiated clear boundaries for exclusive economic zones that overlap.*
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/11/world/asia/taiwan-demands-apology-from-philippines-for-fishermans-killing.html?_r=0



you have to know what is EEC in the context prescribed by the UN convention.


----------



## USAHawk785

shuttler said:


> you have mistaken over the whole thing:
> 
> Read these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to know what is EEC in the context prescribed by the UN convention.



Ironic and hypocritical buffoon. You want to use the UN convention now when you are selective in regards to UNCLOS in context to the SCS/WPS situation ? You are hilarious. You use the UN and laws only when it benefits your interests. 

Its evident that Taiwanese fisherman was at fault and his death was his own fault. Foolish old man who tried ramming a coast guard ship. 

He's lucky the Philippine Coast Guard didn't sink the ship and have his body eaten by sharks. 

The Philippine Government shouldn't apologize for anything. And the United States stands with them.


----------



## zxmint

USAHawk785 said:


> Good to see you recognize that America is your Daddy. LOL


Good to see you recognize I fark your mom and your grandmoms. Idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

zxmint said:


> Good to see you recognize I fark your mom and your grandmoms. Idiot.



I though they did that your your women boxer rebillion anyone hahahaha


----------



## USAHawk785

The Taiwanese that I see come to the hospital where I work at and most if not all take advantage of Medicaid, a government subsidized health care provision for people who make BELOW minimum wage or who are in poverty. Many Taiwanese immigrants to the US work as cheap labor in chinese markets making $5-7 an hour (as they are paid mostly under the table; as many of them are illegal and undocumented). 

So, please, don't try to say that Taiwan and Taiwanese people are rich and their island a bastion of wealth and gluttonous wealth. If they were so wealthy, why would they come to USA to work for such sub-standard rates? 

Filipinos on the other hand and industrious, and VERY EDUCATED. When you think of Filipinos , in the USA, you think of Nurses, Doctors, Physical Therapists.



zxmint said:


> Good to see you recognize I fark your mom and your grandmoms. Idiot.



tsk tsk, no need to be immature, kid. 

PS. White European American women like big sausages not little wiener-schnitzels. 



Zero_wing said:


> I though they did that your your women boxer rebillion anyone hahahaha



Those Chinese girls do love their *BIG *_White _American Daddy....


----------



## faithfulguy

USAHawk785 said:


> Taiwanese maids are also very cheap. They come in the boatload to the United States as cheap labor, working in Chinese restaurants for cheap wages. Don't talk as if Taiwan is some kind of rich country.
> 
> Filipinas are gorgeous. Tan skinned and beautiful almond shaped eyes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A typical Pinay



Nice try, Taiwanese no longer come to US to just work as maids. There are some who come here looking for jobs after get thire green card, but couldn't find anything because of education so they end up as maids. But no one come to US just to be a maid. In Taiwan, you see Philippina teachers and nurses coming to Taiwan to work as maids. In US, most maids are Mexicans, at least in the western half of US. I don't know about eastern seaboard, Midwest or South as I never live there. but in the west coast and south west, almost all manual jobs are fill by Mexican or other Latinos.



USAHawk785 said:


> The Taiwanese that I see come to the hospital where I work at and most if not all take advantage of Medicaid, a government subsidized health care provision for people who make BELOW minimum wage or who are in poverty. Many Taiwanese immigrants to the US work as cheap labor in chinese markets making $5-7 an hour (as they are paid mostly under the table; as many of them are illegal and undocumented).
> 
> So, please, don't try to say that Taiwan and Taiwanese people are rich and their island a bastion of wealth and gluttonous wealth. If they were so wealthy, why would they come to USA to work for such sub-standard rates?
> 
> Filipinos on the other hand and industrious, and VERY EDUCATED. When you think of Filipinos , in the USA, you think of Nurses, Doctors, Physical Therapists.
> 
> 
> 
> tsk tsk, no need to be immature, kid.
> 
> PS. White European American women like big sausages not little wiener-schnitzels.
> 
> 
> 
> Those Chinese girls do love their *BIG *_White _American Daddy....



You are confused between Chinese and Taiwanese. A lot of Chinese still come as cheap labor as China is still very poor. But not Taiwanese. Stop treat all Chinese or Asians the same. A lot of Filipinos are educated here because the least educated ones can't afford to come to America. They end up in Hong Kong or Taiwan working as maids.

Also, Taiwanese are not in any major concentration outside of Calif. When you use the term Medicaid, you are not from Calif. So you just got caught for lying when you said "a lot of Taiwanese use Medicaid" when Calif do not use the term Medicaid. Stop lying and trying to put down Taiwanese down. I've been living in US over 30 years so I've been here in the states before you were born. So be careful when you lie as I can catch your lies.


----------



## USAHawk785

Taiwanese, or Chinese, all i know is that you guys come to the hospital and use MEDICAID because they can't afford medical services. Mexicans are hard working, so are Filipinos. Please, don't act like Taiwan is rich, because its not.

It's not a Japan. Tho I know how Taiwanese almost have an obsession for Japan.

Filipino Nurses & Doctors flood the west , middle east:


----------



## shuttler

USAHawk785 said:


> Ironic and hypocritical buffoon. You want to use the UN convention now when you are selective in regards to UNCLOS in context to the SCS/WPS situation ? You are hilarious. You use the UN and laws only when it benefits your interests.
> 
> Its evident that Taiwanese fisherman was at fault and his death was his own fault. Foolish old man who tried ramming a coast guard ship.
> 
> He's lucky the Philippine Coast Guard didn't sink the ship and have his body eaten by sharks.
> 
> The Philippine Government shouldn't apologize for anything. And the United States stands with them.




get out of here clown

we are talking about an incident between the Taiwanese and the Philippines in another zone!



Maxtini said:


> I think it is too early to speculate what actually happened. It was not that the coast guard shot the vessel immediately. If you see from the investigation map, there were approximately 5 hour gap before the shooting (05.00 to 09.45), we don't know when was the chasing actually happened. Even after shooting, there were 3 hour gap before the incident being reported, a total of 8 hours *since the intrusion*. A lot of things could happen during this 8 hours.



what intrusion is there when the fishing boat was operating within its EEC!

Reports reveal the following has happened during that time space:

1. a Taiwanese fisherman was murdered
2. A shooting occurred. the pinoy governmemt first denied but latter admitted the shooting
3. the pinoy government claims a less than 100-ton fishing vessel was ramming against their of 2000-ton ship where there is there was no ramming as announced by the Taiwanese government. Pinoys have yet to produce any footage of the incident after they said they have had the incident captured on vid. There is no damages or signs of ramming shown on the vessel through the Taiwanese TV
4. the TV reported that the fishing boat was escaping from the coast guards' chase for over an hours during which the latter sprayed 32 rounds of bullets at the boat, damaging its engine, and killing the fisheman on board.


----------



## USAHawk785

Filipina Nurses flooding Japan as Japan increases importation of Filipina Nurses, Doctors:


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

USAHawk785 said:


> That's why so many white guys date or marry Filipinas. White Americans find Filipina women exceptionally attractive, so much that a great many of us mingle our white genes with their beautiful malay-spanish mixed genes.
> 
> To be honest, I find Filipina women way more attractive than Vietnamese or Chinese women. Filipinas are hellla exotic looking and beautiful. They got a beautiful mix..a lil bit of Spanish, a lil bit of Chinese, a lil bit of Malay... Perfect mixture. The black hair and the beautiful tan skin...
> 
> Wow...



You wanna turn this thread into a beauty contest or what?

The type of "Filipina" you like has mixed with white, it is their white feature that attracts you the most. That means the real Filipinas would consider fugly for you. 

Mongrel Filipina 






Real Filipina


----------



## USAHawk785

Filipina Nurses in Jordan 






Filipino Doctors immigrating to USA:











Filipino Doctors in Saudi Arabia:


----------



## USAHawk785

*Filipino Engineers in the Middle East (Saudi Arabia)*











Pinoy petroleum Engineers working in USA

$80,000 - $100,000 a year salary


----------



## shuttler

15-tonne Kuang Ta Hsin No 28 was riddled with more than 50 bullet hole&#65363;


----------



## Maxtini

shuttler said:


> you have mistaken over the whole thing:
> 
> Read these:
> you have to know what is EEC in the context prescribed by the UN convention.



From the Taiwanese Official Map, it clearly shows that Taiwan didn't abide UNCLOS provision by drawing straight line ignoring its baseline. 

If you want to invoke UN convention, here is one of the clause stating what to do with the overlapping claim:

Article 15
Where the coasts of two States are opposite or adjacent to each other, neither of the two States is entitled, failing agreement between them to the contrary, to extend its territorial sea beyond the *median line every point of which is equidistant from the nearest points on the baselines* from which the breadth of the territorial seas of each of the two States is measured.

Calculation using the principle of equidistance, here is how the EEZ boundary of Taiwan and Philippines should be:





Article 15 states clearly: Neither of two states is entitled to *extend beyond the median line equidistant from the nearest points on the baselines*.

From the coordinates given, clearly Taiwan (Taiwan didn't sign UNCLOS anyway) has in violation to UNCLOS extend its border beyond the median line.

So in conclusion, using either Taiwan self-claimed straight line border or the UNCLOS border provision, the boat had indeed intruded Philippines undisputed EEZ.


Anyway, here is how equidistant delimitation principle works:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

USAHawk785 said:


> Taiwanese, or Chinese, all i know is that you guys come to the hospital and use MEDICAID because they can't afford medical services. Mexicans are hard working, so are Filipinos. Please, don't act like Taiwan is rich, because its not.
> 
> It's not a Japan. Tho I know how Taiwanese almost have an obsession for Japan.
> 
> Filipino Nurses & Doctors flood the west , middle east:



Taiwan is not rich. But no Taiwanese would come to America to work as maids. How would that happened if Taiwan has Filipina maids and no Taiwanese maids. 

Also you said Taiwanese come to your hospital using Medicaid. And then you add Chinese. The fact is that you do not know if these people are Chinese, Taiwanese or Korean. So you just assume them to be Taiwanese to attack me. Stop lying. You just flush your credibility down the drain. Are you even an American or even in America?



Maxtini said:


> From the Taiwanese Official Map, it clearly shows that Taiwan didn't abide UNCLOS provision by drawing straight line ignoring its baseline.
> 
> If you want to invoke UN convention, here is one of the clause stating what to do with the overlapping 200nm claim:
> 
> Article 15
> Where the coasts of two States are opposite or adjacent to each other, neither of the two States is entitled, failing agreement between them to the contrary, to extend its territorial sea beyond the *median line every point of which is equidistant from the nearest points on the baselines* from which the breadth of the territorial seas of each of the two States is measured.
> 
> Calculation using the principle of equidistance, here is how the EEZ boundary of Taiwan and Philippines should be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 states clearly: Neither of two states is entitled to *extend beyond the median line equidistant from the nearest points on the baselines*.
> 
> From the coordinates given, clearly Taiwan (Taiwan didn't sign UNCLOS anyway) has in violation to UNCLOS extend its border beyond the median line.
> 
> So in conclusion, neither Taiwan self-claimed straight line border nor do the UNCLOS provision deny that the boat had indeed intrude Philippines undisputed EEZ.



Stop trying to explain away a murder. The criminals must be locked behind bars.


----------



## USAHawk785

They're Taiwanese because we ask them their country of origin.


----------



## longyi

^^^Even IF they intruded the Filipino "EEZ" (not sovereign water), as you seem so eager to put it, did they deserve to be cut down with machine guns like strayed dogs?


----------



## USAHawk785

faithfulguy said:


> Taiwan is not rich. But no Taiwanese would come to America to work as maids. How would that happened if Taiwan has Filipina maids and no Taiwanese maids.
> 
> Also you said Taiwanese come to your hospital using Medicaid. And then you add Chinese. The fact is that you do not know if these people are Chinese, Taiwanese or Korean. So you just assume them to be Taiwanese to attack me. Stop lying. You just flush your credibility down the drain. Are you even an American or even in America?
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to explain away a murder. The criminals must be locked behind bars.



And Filipinos are one of the Richest ethnic groups in the United States:

"Between 1986 and 2006 the number of Filipino immigrants tripled, making them the second largest immigrant group in the US after Mexican immigrants. Almost half the Filipino immigrants reside in California. An estimated one third of Filipino immigrants in 2006 have limited English proficiency (Terrazas, 2008).

*The median household income of Filipino Americans is $74,983 (US Census Bureau, 2008a) and this is 25% more than the national average. The poverty rate of Filipino Americans is less than half that of the national total population.*

The poverty rate among Filipino Americans aged 65 years and older is lower (7.7%) than that of the total US geriatric population (9.5%). It is also lower than the poverty rate of other elder Asian Americans with the exception of Japanese Americans (7.3%) (US Census Bureau, 2008b).

Among Asian Americans, Filipino American households have one of the highest proportions of owner-occupied homes (63.6%), only slightly lower than that of all US households (66.6%). A typical Filipino American household consists of 3 or more persons on average and has one of the lowest percentages of non-family households (23.3%) among Asian American populations.

A non-family household may contain only one person&#8212; the householder (person in whose name the housing unit is owned or rented)&#8212;or additional persons who are not relatives of the householder. Non-family households may be classified as either female nonfamily or male non-family households (Bryson, 1998). Many of these households are inter-generational in which grandparents often serve as surrogate parents for young children. In fact, Filipino American immigrants have the highest percentage (27%) among Asian Americans of grandparents living with and caring for their grandchildren who are under 18 years of age (US Census Bureau, 2008c)."

A report from Stanford University:
Demographics - Asian Indian American - Ethno Med - eCampus Geriatrics - Stanford Medicine


----------



## faithfulguy

USAHawk785 said:


> And Filipinos are one of the Richest ethnic groups in the United States:
> 
> "Between 1986 and 2006 the number of Filipino immigrants tripled, making them the second largest immigrant group in the US after Mexican immigrants. Almost half the Filipino immigrants reside in California. An estimated one third of Filipino immigrants in 2006 have limited English proficiency (Terrazas, 2008).
> 
> *The median household income of Filipino Americans is $74,983 (US Census Bureau, 2008a) and this is 25% more than the national average. The poverty rate of Filipino Americans is less than half that of the national total population.*
> 
> The poverty rate among Filipino Americans aged 65 years and older is lower (7.7%) than that of the total US geriatric population (9.5%). It is also lower than the poverty rate of other elder Asian Americans with the exception of Japanese Americans (7.3%) (US Census Bureau, 2008b).
> 
> Among Asian Americans, Filipino American households have one of the highest proportions of owner-occupied homes (63.6%), only slightly lower than that of all US households (66.6%). A typical Filipino American household consists of 3 or more persons on average and has one of the lowest percentages of non-family households (23.3%) among Asian American populations.
> 
> A non-family household may contain only one person&#8212; the householder (person in whose name the housing unit is owned or rented)&#8212;or additional persons who are not relatives of the householder. Non-family households may be classified as either female nonfamily or male non-family households (Bryson, 1998). Many of these households are inter-generational in which grandparents often serve as surrogate parents for young children. In fact, Filipino American immigrants have the highest percentage (27%) among Asian Americans of grandparents living with and caring for their grandchildren who are under 18 years of age (US Census Bureau, 2008c)."
> 
> A report from Stanford University:
> Demographics - Asian Indian American - Ethno Med - eCampus Geriatrics - Stanford Medicine



As I said, there are no Filipino maides in the US as they can't afford it. But in Taiwan, there are plenty of Filipino maids. They are rich here in America. But they are only a small number of the total Filipino population.


----------



## Speeder 2

USAHawk785 said:


> Taiwanese, or Chinese, all i know is that you guys come to the hospital and use MEDICAID because they can't afford medical services. Mexicans are hard working, so are Filipinos. Please, don't act like Taiwan is rich, because its not.
> 
> It's not a Japan. Tho I know how Taiwanese almost have an obsession for Japan.





It seems that Flips such as you are such national treasures that even in the US lie and BS to no end, hawk my @rse!  what an IQ!


----------



## USAHawk785

Filipinos are the 2nd numerous of all the Asians in the USA.


----------



## faithfulguy

USAHawk785 said:


> Filipinos are the 2nd numerous of all the Asians in the USA.



they were an American colony. Also, Filipinos Americans are the cream of crop of all Filipinos. You should go visit HK or Taiwan and see what do Filipinos do there.


----------



## USAHawk785

faithfulguy said:


> they were an American colony. Also, Filipinos Americans are the cream of crop of all Filipinos. You should go visit HK or Taiwan and see what do Filipinos do there.



Taiwan's tech sector may be hit hardest if Taiwan freezes the importation of Philippine labor due to a row that killed a Taiwanese fisherman last Thursday, a Taiwanese labor official admitted Sunday.

Lin San-quei, head of the Bureau of Employment and Vocational Training, said Filipino workers have a *good command of English and skills for operating machinery*, Taiwan's Central News Agency reported.

The labor bureau estimates there are 87,000 Filipino laborers in Taiwan, *most of whom work in the manufacturing sector*. The others are mainly domestic caretakers, the CNA report said.

Philippine labor import freeze to hurt Taiwan's tech sector: official | Latest | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS



------

Most of the Pinoys that work in Taiwan are not maids, you judgmental , over-presumptive and nefarious buffoon, but are technical workers who COMMAND EFFICIENT ENGLISH, unlike your own domestic population. Your own Bureau Chief stated this.


----------



## Maxtini

longyi said:


> ^^^Even IF they intruded the Filipino "EEZ" (not sovereign water), as you seem so eager to put it, did they deserve to be cut down with machine guns like strayed dogs?



We don;t know yet the circumstances with which the incident happen. Initial investigations reveal that the Taiwanese boat has been chase for the maximum of 8 hours (05.00 intrusion, 09.45 the incident, 13.05 reporting back to Taiwan authority)~

Eight hours is a long chase, we don;t know yet the details, and a lot of things could happen. The only clear thing is, someone is dead, and the boat intruded Philippines EEZ.

It is not uncommon that shooting happen if circumstances demand, just last year South Korea and Palau also shot down Chinese crewmen for intruding their respective EEZ.


> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/world/2012-04/05/content_14978143.htm
> *Chinese crewman shot dead in waters off Palau*
> 
> http://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/1062617/chinese-fisherman-shot-dead-s-korean-coastguard
> *Chinese fisherman shot dead by S Korean coastguard*



So, before the investigation results come out, it is too early to judge.
But, the point is, the Chinese and Taiwanese media hyped the news by spreading misinformation as if the boat didn't intrude Philippines EEZ and the incident happened inside Taiwan EEZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## USAHawk785

As they say, thou shalt not judge....


----------



## USAHawk785

As they say, thou shalt not judge....


----------



## zxmint

The USAhawk785 guy must be an Filipino American. The world knows that Philippines is a country feed on its women, both maids and chicks


----------



## faithfulguy

USAHawk785 said:


> Taiwan's tech sector may be hit hardest if Taiwan freezes the importation of Philippine labor due to a row that killed a Taiwanese fisherman last Thursday, a Taiwanese labor official admitted Sunday.
> 
> Lin San-quei, head of the Bureau of Employment and Vocational Training, said Filipino workers have a *good command of English and skills for operating machinery*, Taiwan's Central News Agency reported.
> 
> The labor bureau estimates there are 87,000 Filipino laborers in Taiwan, *most of whom work in the manufacturing sector*. The others are mainly domestic caretakers, the CNA report said.
> 
> Philippine labor import freeze to hurt Taiwan's tech sector: official | Latest | FOCUS TAIWAN - CNA ENGLISH NEWS
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> Most of the Pinoys that work in Taiwan are not maids, you judgmental , over-presumptive and nefarious buffoon, but are technical workers who COMMAND EFFICIENT ENGLISH, unlike your own domestic population. Your own Bureau Chief stated this.



If this is your best shot at hiding your pathetic lies about how Taiwanese people use Medicaid, you have failed miserably. Your desperate attacks on Taiwanese to support pinoy prove that you are a pinoy yourself. Stop pretending who you are not and come out of the closet. It will make you feel better when you present your true self than constantly hiding behind a cloak of deception.


----------



## longyi

Maxtini said:


> We don;t know yet the circumstances with which the incident happen. Initial investigations reveal that the Taiwanese boat has been chase for the maximum of 8 hours (05.00 intrusion, 09.45 the incident, 13.05 reporting back to Taiwan authority)~
> 
> Eight hours is a long chase, we don;t know yet the detail, and a lot of things could happen. The only clear thing is, someone is dead, and the boat intruded Philippines EEZ.
> 
> It is not uncommon that shooting happen if circumstances demand, just last year South Korea and Palau also shot down Chinese crewmen for intruding their respective EEZ.
> 
> 
> So, before the investigation results come out, it is too early to judge.
> 
> 
> 
> We don;t know yet the circumstances with which the incident happen. Initial investigations reveal that the Taiwanese boat has been chase for the maximum of 8 hours (05.00 intrusion, 09.45 the incident, 13.05 reporting back to Taiwan authority)~
> 
> Eight hours is a long chase, we don;t know yet the details, and a lot of things could happen. The only clear thing is, someone is dead, and the boat intruded Philippines EEZ.
> 
> It is not uncommon that shooting happen if circumstances demand, just last year South Korea and Palau also shot down Chinese crewmen for intruding their respective EEZ.
> 
> 
> So, before the investigation results come out, it is too early to judge.
> But, the point is, the Chinese and Taiwanese media hyped the news by spreading misinformation as if the boat didn't intrude Philippines EEZ and the incident happened inside Taiwan EEZ.




The barbaric culture of shooting foreign fishermen within one's EEZ must stop. It's totally immoral to pick on little guys who are defenseless and try to eke out living. And IT WILL lead to wars.

Didn't I hear somewhere on this thread those PCG jokers ran after they spotted "a big ship"? There it goes!

Yes investigations are must, but for the meantime, it seem there are so many defenders of the PCG actions are justified.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

zxmint said:


> The USAhawk785 guy must be an Filipino American. The world knows that Philippines is a country feed on its women, both maids and chicks



I caught on to that one also. its so obviously and clear that he is a Filipino in America.


----------



## Speeder 2

USAHawk785 said:


> Filipinos are the 2nd numerous of all the Asians in the USA.



Most high flyer "Flips" in the US are in fact of 100% ethnic Chinese origin like Amy Chua, the same for the bulk of those "Vietnamese" boat-people. Most true Flips in the states are crap, make no mistake about it. I know the US far better than you half @rse recent immigrant aka economic refugee.

Taiwan was the head star of 4 little dragons of Asian economic miracle, rated in the same breath with the likes of Switzerland, Netherlands and Austria of post-ww2 European economic miracle. Till today Taiwanese still hold the worlds per capita record of worldwide CCT patents.

The Taiwanese Americans have been one of the key ethnic Chinese forces behind the legendary academic statistics in the US West Coast since the 80s that has been consistently outpaced the Japanese Americans by a factor of 10X in things such as CA NMS semifinalists, leaving the former Champion Ashkenazi Jews a remote second.

Filipinos? Filiwhat? Many of you are not fit enough to flip a burger, for Christs sake.

Compare the contributions made by Taiwanese Americans and that by Filips is skin to comprare what Swede Americans have done to that by Morrocan Americans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## p3avi8tor69

How the hell did this thread end up like a pissing match between Pinoys and Chinese in America. Pinoys and Chinese who are in America are Americans. They work/co mingle well and contribute to the greatness of America in their own ways. This racial this and that nonsense doesn't hold a candle here.


----------



## Zero_wing

p3avi8tor69 said:


> How the hell did this thread end up like a pissing match between Pinoys and Chinese in America. Pinoys and Chinese who are in America are Americans. They work/co mingle well and contribute to the greatness of America in their own ways. This racial this and that nonsense doesn't hold a candle here.



wow for once you say something good really thanks



longyi said:


> The barbaric culture of shooting foreign fishermen within one's EEZ must stop. It's totally immoral to pick on little guys who are defenseless and try to eke out living. And IT WILL lead to wars.
> 
> Didn't I hear somewhere on this thread those PCG jokers ran after they spotted "a big ship"? There it goes!
> 
> Yes investigations are must, but for the meantime, it seem there are so many defenders of the PCG actions are justified.



Yup look at Russia they shot you you say nothing! Typical Chinese Racist can't even wait for proper investigation so typical face it sir you chinese are just racist on fellow avian it does not matter if they are filipinos or anyone else if they are being prosecuted your kind is leading the charge fact it you people are just like the nazis demonetization of people you think of is less than human is your thing its all in your post the deference's is your post is a little light than others but same motive to demonized and creating hate just so typical and they wonder why people don't like them much?


----------



## longyi

Zero_wing said:


> Yup look at Russia they shot you you say nothing! Typical Chinese Racist can't even wait for proper investigation so typical face it sir you chinese are just racist on fellow avian it does not matter if they are filipinos or anyone else if they are being prosecuted your kind is leading the charge fact it you people are just like the nazis demonetization of people you think of is less than human is your thing its all in your post the deference's is your post is a little light than others but same motive to demonized and creating hate just so typical and they wonder why people don't like them much?





WOW what a chinoy arsehol, did I step on your tail?


----------



## shuttler

Maxtini said:


> From the Taiwanese Official Map, it clearly shows that Taiwan didn't abide UNCLOS provision by drawing straight line ignoring its baseline.
> 
> If you want to invoke UN convention, here is one of the clause stating what to do with the overlapping claim:
> 
> Article 15
> Where the coasts of two States are opposite or adjacent to each other, neither of the two States is entitled, failing agreement between them to the contrary, to extend its territorial sea beyond the *median line every point of which is equidistant from the nearest points on the baselines* from which the breadth of the territorial seas of each of the two States is measured.



article 15 does not end with your full stop

the whole article is



> Article15
> 
> Delimitation of the territorial sea between States
> 
> with opposite or adjacent coasts
> 
> Where the coasts of two States are opposite or adjacent to each other, neither of the two States is entitled, failing agreement between them to the contrary, to extend its territorial sea beyond the median line every point of which is equidistant from the nearest points on the baselines from which the breadth of the territorial seas of each of the two States is measured. *The above provision does not apply, however, where it is necessary by reason of historic title or other special circumstances to delimit the territorial seas of the two States in a way which is at variance therewith.*



You have left out on purpose the *bold text* which are important for the claim of either party

Nonetheless, shooting at unarmed fisherman's vessel with machine guns is brutality on high seas and totally unacceptable



zxmint said:


> The USAhawk785 guy must be an Filipino American. The world knows that Philippines is a country feed on its women, both maids and chicks



that usahawk785 is indian


----------



## shuttler




----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Zero_wing said:


> wow for once you say something good really thanks
> 
> 
> 
> *Yup look at Russia they shot you you say nothing!* Typical Chinese Racist can't even wait for proper investigation so typical face it sir you chinese are just racist on fellow avian it does not matter if they are filipinos or anyone else if they are being prosecuted your kind is leading the charge fact it you people are just like the nazis demonetization of people you think of is less than human is your thing its all in your post the deference's is your post is a little light than others but same motive to demonized and creating hate just so typical and they wonder why people don't like them much?



lol, according to your logic, USA should declare war on Mexico. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/29/w...-shot-in-mexico-were-cia-operatives.html?_r=0


----------



## Zero_wing

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> lol, according to you logic, USA should declare war on Mexico.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/29/w...-shot-in-mexico-were-cia-operatives.html?_r=0



Huh wow so using your logic the whole belongs to you then?


----------



## USAHawk785

hahaha, o m g , these chinese little boys are unbelievable. now they claim i'm indian....

chalte chalte...?


----------



## Zero_wing

labor import is frozen, warns Taiwanese official

Taiwan's tech sector may be hit hardest if Taiwan freezes the importation of Philippine labor due to a row that killed a Taiwanese fisherman last Thursday, a Taiwanese labor official admitted Sunday.

Lin San-quei, head of the Bureau of Employment and Vocational Training, said Filipino workers have a good command of English and skills for operating machinery, Taiwan's Central News Agency reported.

The labor bureau estimates there are 87,000 Filipino laborers in Taiwan, most of whom work in the manufacturing sector. The others are mainly domestic caretakers, the CNA report said.

A Taiwanese fisherman, Hung Shih-cheng, 65, was shot dead in an encounter with Philippine authorities in disputed waters last May 9.

Philippine Coast Guard officials said the Taiwanese boat may have tried to ram their vessel.

Taiwan threatened to suspend the importation of Philippine labor if the Philippines does not respond to its demand for an apology and investigation in 72 hours.

Meanwhile, the CNA report said some Philippine workers in Taiwan voiced sympathy for Hung's family, with some in favor of an apology by the Philippines.

See this from a fellow Taiwanese face it the Moron President of Taiwan is just doing it to up start his popularity then do it am sure with their skills and exp they can work some place else better than racist arrogant taiwan i wanna see mainlanders do works like that oh wait they just steal or copy or both hahhahahha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WuMaoCleverbot

shuttler said:


> article 15 does not end with your full stop
> 
> the whole article is
> 
> Article15
> 
> Delimitation of the territorial sea between States
> 
> with opposite or adjacent coasts
> 
> Where the coasts of two States are opposite or adjacent to each other, neither of the two States is entitled, failing agreement between them to the contrary, to extend its territorial sea beyond the median line every point of which is equidistant from the nearest points on the baselines from which the breadth of the territorial seas of each of the two States is measured. *The above provision does not apply, however, where it is necessary by reason of historic title or other special circumstances to delimit the territorial seas of the two States in a way which is at variance therewith.*
> 
> 
> You have left out on purpose the *bold text* which are important for the claim of either party
> 
> Nonetheless, shooting at unarmed fisherman's vessel with machine guns is brutality on high seas and totally unacceptable
> 
> 
> 
> that usahawk785 is indian



You do not understand what are you reading. Taiwan has no historic title or have any special circumstance that would make the provision won't apply. What the Chinese have is the penchant for stealing from her neighbors and even proud of it. Even some of the 50centers here admit that China is encroaching in our territory.


----------



## longyi

It's unusually quiet by the Filipino media. How about del Rosario, did the cat got his tongue?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

WuMaoCleverbot said:


> You do not understand what are you reading. Taiwan has no historic title or have any special circumstance that would make the provision won't apply. What the Chinese have is the penchant for stealing from her neighbors and even proud of it. Even some of the 50centers here admit that China is encroaching in our territory.



it is incorrect wumaoclever bot. Taiwan can draw from its own history or by tracing through that of China of which Taiwan is a province!

we are proud of our history. Stealing is what your country (flag) has been doing!


----------



## faithfulguy

shuttler said:


> it is incorrect wumaoclever bot. Taiwan can draw from its own history or by tracing through that of China of which Taiwan is a province!
> 
> we are proud of our history. Stealing is what your country (flag) has been doing!



The Taiwanese people treat their Filipino servants quite well, like a member of the family. However, I heard many stories of theft from these ungrateful souls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Juice

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Communist China follows the state capitalist, not the the western capitalist.
> 
> That's why all nations that follows the western capitalist are the US puppets.


 Puppets, counter-revolutionaries and running-dogs! The reactionary forces will gnaw their toes when the new 5-year plan comes to fruition!


----------



## faithfulguy

Juice said:


> Puppets, counter-revolutionaries and running-dogs! The reactionary forces will gnaw their toes when the new 5-year plan comes to fruition!



Well, in America, Obama worship the Chinese style communism. That is why he is trying to implement the Obama care to give government more control without direct government control. He believe that we can get more freedom by allow the government to provide us freedom and security. That the government should take care of us and our wealth should be redistributed.


----------



## jhungary

More detail report of the incident I can find in open authority source

Some facts of the incident

Incident happened at 43 nautical miles east of Balintang Island according to BFAR
Incident happened at 170 nautical miles south of Taiwan according Taiwan's Ministry of Foreign Affairs

There are 32 bullet holes in the fishing trawler according to Taiwanese Coast Guard

MCS3001 is a bigger ship that of the Fishing Trawler (Structural Fact)

MCS3001 fire warning shot at bow first, then fire at the fishing trawler compartment. (According to Philippine Coast Guard)

65 years old Taiwanese Fisherman die in the incident (Commonly acknowledged facts)

MCS3001 personnel attempted to board the Fishing Trawler, so assume a dingy or rubber speed boat was used (According to Philippine coast guard)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Above is the know fact from both authority 

Known fact on boarding a ship

When a naval vessel want to board and search a vessel. The naval vessel will launch a motorized dingy or a "Motor-launch" contain a boarding party. Which usually carry assorted firearm. The boarding team usually consist a Helmsman, a Mechanic and a Master at Arms. 

At that moment, the naval vessel will announce their intention over the radio (Or megaphone if they are close enough) and will use light signal to signal their intention. The Naval vessel will send out said message

"This is XXX war ship, stop or heave to and prepare to be boarded" 

If target ship stopped, then the boarding party will use the launch and approach the target ship.

If the target did not stopped, the navy ship is then reiterated the instruction. With the warning of "We are carrying live ammunition"

If the target again refuse to stop. A warning shot is fire from Naval Ship main weapon, across bow (To be exact, 5 degree across bow)

If the target still refuse to stop, the next appropriate step is to fire on the engine to disable it.

If the target ship at any point shown aggression, and depend on the level of aggression, the naval vessel can use lethal force and destroy the target vessel. 

This is how US Coast Guard board ship in open ocean.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...d-fisherman-philippines-12.html#ixzz2T8AsssWi


----------



## Juice

zxmint said:


> Wow, how tough Americans are. Really. Killers for democracy or modern Crusades? How about try to bomb Chinese embassy again? You can never imagine how happy Chinese people feel when 911 happens,which was not far from the embassy bombed and the air crash in South China sea in Apr 2001. It was almost a China national celebration in those days around 911. You Americans deserve it. US is a country of no history and won't be kept long. Your ancestors are just a group of greedy traveler colonizers and abject slaves gather together. Is that kind of combination could be called a country? Stop joking~~Your nation will quickly break down when you lose your power and I may consider visiting the great, honorable Republic of Texas or California some days later. Hawaii kingdom at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, how tough Americans are. Really. Killers for democracy or modern Crusades? How about try to bomb Chinese embassy again? You can never imagine how happy Chinese people feel when 911 happens,which was not far from the embassy bombed and the air crash in South China sea in Apr 2001. It was almost a China national celebration in those days around 911. You Americans deserve it. US is a country of no history and won't be kept long. Your ancestors are just a group of greedy traveler colonizers and abject slaves gather together. Is that kind of combination could be called a country? Stop joking~~Your nation will quickly break down when you lose your power and I may consider visiting the great, honorable Republic of Texas or California some days later. Hawaii kingdom at least.



Lol....the US won't break up....if you lived here you would know that. Unlike the old world we don't have traditional ethnic tribal areas. (ie....Germans in Germany, Han in their area....Punjabis in theirs, etc. ). The US will be here far longer than China....but as long as you build our trinkets for slave-wages we will tolerate your smelly existence. Texas, eh? Don't imagine you spout that garbage outside mom's basement....our you would be lacking your buck-teeth, and fingers would be far to mangled to type.



zxmint said:


> Good to see you recognize I fark your mom and your grandmoms. Idiot.


 Lol....sure....all the Chinese in the US were soooo attractive to white women, and didn't have laws keeping them in their pens. On another note....plenty of white boys carved up China and took their woman (my own grandfather was in Taiwan after WW2, along with my mom and rest of family) 

Back on topic, Phillipines was within their right to fire.....and fairly stupid of the fishing boat to try to ram. Still....a bit of an over-kill. Sounds like testosterone over-load on both sides.


----------



## Zero_wing

Juice said:


> Lol....the US won't break up....if you lived here you would know that. Unlike the old world we don't have traditional ethnic tribal areas. (ie....Germans in Germany, Han in their area....Punjabis in theirs, etc. ). The US will be here far longer than China....but as long as you build our trinkets for slave-wages we will tolerate your smelly existence. Texas, eh? Don't imagine you spout that garbage outside mom's basement....our you would be lacking your buck-teeth, and fingers would be far to mangled to type.
> 
> Lol....sure....all the Chinese in the US were soooo attractive to white women, and didn't have laws keeping them in their pens. On another note....plenty of white boys carved up China and took their woman (my own grandfather was in Taiwan after WW2, along with my mom and rest of family)
> 
> Back on topic, Phillipines was within their right to fire.....and fairly stupid of the fishing boat to try to ram. Still....a bit of an over-kill. Sounds like testosterone over-load on both sides.



Man let it good dude this guys are just racist kinda like the people from the 19th century

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leonhart

I hope the Philippines government can release their video soon. This would clear up a lot of heresay. The longer they delay this video, the more suspicious I become. The main issue is: Philippines Coast Guard claim the fishing boat wanted to ram into their boat. Taiwanese fisherman says they did not try to ram their boat. The video would clear this up straight away.


----------



## Zero_wing

Leonhart said:


> I hope the Philippines government can release their video soon. This would clear up a lot of heresay. The longer they delay this video, the more suspicious I become. The main issue is: Philippines Coast Guard claim the fishing boat wanted to ram into their boat. Taiwanese fisherman says they did not try to ram their boat. The video would clear this up straight away.



Yup me too the investigation is under way but people are preoccupied at the moment because of the midterm elections i myself just got back from a local polling station in my home city


----------



## NiceGuy

Leonhart said:


> I hope the Philippines government can release their video soon. This would clear up a lot of heresay. The longer they delay this video, the more suspicious I become. The main issue is: Philippines Coast Guard claim the fishing boat wanted to ram into their boat. Taiwanese fisherman says they did not try to ram their boat. The video would clear this up straight away.


They dont have to do it.China killed unarmed VN fishermen in 2005,captured illegaly our boat. they even didn't apologize and didnt make any investigation,too


----------



## Yukio

AFP News - File photo of a Philippines Coast Guard vessel on patrol against illegal shipping. The Philippines admitted on May 10, 2013 that its coastguard fired at a Taiwanese fishing boat in an incident that authorities in Taipei said left a crewman dead and triggered widespread outrage on the island

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

See small ship would taiwan care if they sink this ship b.s they would throw a party


----------



## shuttler

faithfulguy said:


> The Taiwanese people treat their Filipino servants quite well, like a member of the family. However, I heard many stories of theft from these ungrateful souls.



I think the people of HK should have a lot of stories to share with the Taiwanese. HK+Taiwan+China should joint hands working out an action plan forcing aquino to submit!


----------



## Zero_wing

Sure sure and stealing is ok if your chinese racist jerks 

wow you really talk b.s about non chinese people as if their property wow inhuman of you people


----------



## Maxtini

shuttler said:


> article 15 does not end with your full stop
> 
> the whole article is
> 
> 
> 
> You have left out on purpose the *bold text* which are important for the claim of either party
> 
> Nonetheless, shooting at unarmed fisherman's vessel with machine guns is brutality on high seas and totally unacceptable
> 
> 
> 
> that usahawk785 is indian





> it is incorrect wumaoclever bot. Taiwan can draw from its own history or by tracing *through that of China* of which Taiwan is a province!
> 
> we are proud of our history. Stealing is what your country (flag) has been doing!
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...-dead-filipino-military-24.html#ixzz2T8zfe200



LOL~ I would know that Chinese will resort to "historic" claim~..

So tell me, what kind of historic title through China do Taiwan Chinese has on the sea surrounding Batanes?
History show that Taiwan was only started to be populated in large number by Chinese in the 17th century, while Austronesian Filipino has inhabited and spread across south east asia and pacific from Taiwan since 5000 years ago;

Even more, using your logic, filipino as the direct ancestors of now nearly extinct original Taiwan Austronesian, might have more "historic" title to the sea surrounding Taiwan than the recent Chinese Immigrants have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Maxtini said:


> LOL~ I would know that Chinese will resort to "historic" claim~..
> 
> So tell me, what kind of historic title do Taiwan Chinese has on the sea surrounding Batanes?
> History show that Taiwan was only started to be populated in large number by Chinese in the 17th century, while Austronesian Filipino has inhabited and spread across south east asia and pacific from Taiwan since 5000BC;
> 
> Even more, using your logic, filipino as the direct ancestor of original Taiwan Austronesian, might have more "historic" title to the sea surrounding Taiwan than the recent Chinese Immigrants have.



LoL use your head, Chinese civilization began at 7000~8000 years ago
If antropologists can determine the people on the islands of Taiwan and the Philippines can be traced back to China then end of your claim
Even without the evidence the disputed area is an overlapping eez when Mainland Chinese had been fishing for centuries before the natives of the philippines had their first light of civilization!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

shuttler said:


> LoL use your head, Chinese civilization began at 7000~8000 years ago
> If antropologists can determine the people on the islands of Taiwan and the Philippines can be traced back to China then end of your claim
> Even without the evidence the disputed area is an overlapping eez when Mainland Chinese had been fishing for centuries before the natives of the philippines had their first light of civilization!



Wow he now a historian now! He forgets that since the Philippines is an island country that we already have ships traveling as far as china and and our primary livelihood is fishing since even before the Spaniards got here in fact ancient filipino government were called barangay the word barangay originated from balangay, a kind of boat used by a group of Austronesian peoples when they migrated to the Philippines. well what does he know he just retelling his mao's book of history so in his country that's actual accurate tell me about pony again oh wait that was north korea sorry you jerk are all the same to me well both are outside of normal human logic its so funny 

Well all the things said the only thing the Imperialist chinese said in this forum is base on nothing but their bias opinions and racist superiority complex regardless of the end result of the investigation they hate us and love to prosecute us filipinos they just looking for way to hurt us both in image and physically since we are weaker than their other enemies to justify their Imperial ambitions but the world knows better.


----------



## shuttler

Zero_wing said:


> Wow he now a historian now! He forgets that since the Philippines is an island country that we already have ships traveling as far as china and and our primary livelihood is fishing since even before the Spaniards got here in fact ancient filipino government were called barangay the word barangay originated from balangay, a kind of boat used by a group of Austronesian peoples when they migrated to the Philippines. well what does he know he just retelling his mao's book of history so in his country that's actual accurate tell me about pony again oh wait that was north korea sorry you jerk are all the same to me well both are outside of normal human logic its so funny



your writings are pains to my eyes and you dont have logic nor common senses.
do me a favour dont quote my comment any more!

as a last bye to you - historians are different from anthropologists. they are different professions


----------



## Zero_wing

shuttler said:


> your writings are pains to my eyes and you dont have logic nor common senses.
> do me a favour dont quote my comment any more!
> 
> as a last bye to you - historians are different from anthropologists. they are different professions



And your mentality are atrocious yet both came from the same field of study please don't bore us with your chinese logic because in the real world you our version is pack of lies develop by your one party dictatorship to make you submissive to the party and nothing else heck you don't even know that how can you defend your claims hell your people even afraid going in the UN


----------



## Maxtini

shuttler said:


> LoL use your head, Chinese civilization began at 7000~8000 years ago
> If antropologists can determine the people on the islands of Taiwan and the Philippines can be traced back to China then end of your claim
> *Even without the evidence the disputed area is an overlapping eez when Mainland Chinese had been fishing for centuries before the natives of the philippines had their first light of civilization*!



Such an ignorant Sinocentric chauvinism~ 

The autronesian has been sailing across the sea since 3000 BC when China earliest mythical trace of civilization (&#19977;&#30343;&#20116;&#24093 only started up north of Yellow River. If austronesian could sail through Madagascar, of course they would have fished the ocean long before Yellow River Chinese populated Southern Half of China. 

What is your point if Austronesia came from mainland Asia? The point is, nobody use such absurd historic title. If so, then Africa could claim the whole world ocean!
Historic title are only given through the consent of controling state, even that is limited to original aborigine peoples, not immigrants. Example is Australia-Indonesia MoU regarding historic sea surrounding Ashmore Reef. Only aborigine flores people could fish Australian EEZ. The EEZ is still equidistant point between Indonesia and Australia.





If the same historic title to be given by Philippines to Taiwan, only Taiwanese aboriginal groups has historic traditional rights surrounding Batanes. The EEZ border is still equidistant point per UNCLOS clause regarding overlapping boundaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Maxtini said:


> Such an ignorant Sinocentric chauvinism~



such a murderer's protector



> The autronesian has been sailing across the sea since 3000 BC when China earliest mythical trace of civilization (&#19977;&#30343;&#20116;&#24093 only started up north of Yellow River. If austronesian could sail through Madagascar, of course they would have fished the ocean long before Yellow River Chinese populated Southern Half of China.



if your assumption of "autonesian" can sail across the sea, I can also safely assume our ancient
folks had begun fishing in the disputed areas



> What is your point if Austronesia came from mainland Asia? The point is, nobody use such absurd historic title. If so, then Africa could claim the whole world ocean!



Points are logical to your unreasonable claims



> Historic title are only given through the consent of controling state, even that is limited to original aborigine peoples, not immigrants. Example is Australia-Indonesia MoU regarding historic sea surrounding Ashmore Reef. Only aborigine flores people could fish Australian EEZ. The EEZ is still equidistant point between Indonesia and Australia.
> 
> If the same historic title to be given by Philippines to Taiwan, only Taiwanese aboriginal groups has historic traditional rights surrounding Batanes. The EEZ border is still equidistant point per UNCLOS clause regarding overlapping boundaries.



Again the Taiwanese aboriginals could be Chinese too! 

you think you can rightfully claim eez through an assumption of an irrelevant &#8220;Austronesia&#8221; history and a useless map for back up then you have failed miserably


----------



## PHPatriot

LOL, i can't believe what i'm reading! Too ridiculous...

BTW Hi guys, i'm new here... Just got this urge to reply on the racist posts of some. 

Anyway, I can't believe what I'm reading just now.. when I think about it If US did not sanction japan on their war with China back then, China right now would have been no more but a part of Japan. If US businessmen(western businessmen) did not invest in China in the first place, China would still be in poverty like Africa up to this day. However, it seems like these ****** have grown so arrogant these days and they are blinded by the fact that they are still poor, not economically nor in military power but both in attitude and moral(Though you could still say economically because if western investors would stop and leave China, China wont be able to feed their 1.3Billion population). I was never in China, but I studied in a Chinese school here in PH, the Chinese are indeed partly racists but the racism of the Chinese mainlanders are in a different level. Also, there are some who posted here not to lump up Taiwanese and Chinese, my question is why? - Taiwan originated from China, they call themselves Taiwanese because they cannot agree with their Lunatic boss 'Mao' and to gain identity for themselves! yet the truth is that they are indeed still Chinese. Also, present China came from monggolia, that just means most chinese or the present chinese leaders/Citizens are bloodied monggoloids. So where is China? here I come to think, the reason why China loves to fake stuff(To be called by the international community as the 'Country of fakes') is because they have no identity themselves. Even Mao's evil plan in having war with US proved that.(War with US, letting the US troops enter China, let Russia launch a nuke in China to erase US) - Disregarding life itself makes it true that how much number of Chinese would die doesn't matter. Just mere gentiles trying to make a name for themselves trying to copy the strenght of america - how pathetic(even america was bombed by Japan just because America pitted the massive slaughter of Japanese troops to these worthless Chinese!*sigh* - now its going back at them).

It is quite unfortunate that the best friends of History are now fighting. (Chinese and PH have had been trading for more than a thousand years back from history, even before Spaniards came to colonize Philippines, it was always Chinese and PH trading, travelling the seas that they are trying to own right now(spratlys))...It's quite sad that if China did not rise from power it may still have a little respect to its neighboring countries, yet right now they think they are the strongest in the world when the truth is they are far from it. Well I guess it is in human nature that when power comes and its so vast for any pathetic men to hold, they would get blinded. When you think about it, Chinese illegal immigrants have to swim Japan just to find work back then, how pathetic indeed.

Now, for the Chinese...OOoopps, I mean Taiwanese fishermen that got killed within our EEZ, as much as I want to sympathize with the family - well I guess you are indeed shameless tribes of China not worth a pity at all. Shame Taiwan for acting as puppet of their motherland China. It's obvious that the red dragon(chinky) is trying to stir up trouble by bringing the allies of US into a fight then joins in. To me, it seems that Taiwan is no longer Taiwan indeed, they should just officially say it to the world that Taiwan is part of China(after all, they act/think same way, oh and their bloodline too[Same feather flocks together]). Unfortunately for the ******, PH who has always been in the grace of God are always within the path of truth, the harder it gets, the harder we try.. The truth will set you free everyone! Once this investigation is done, you all racist gonna swallow your words. Just thinking about Taiwan/Chinese in our country, every time you talk about Chinese - expect it's a druglord or a man in shady businesses - that's common sense. You know why US wont condemn PH? simply because Filipinos are way more honest when it comes to these situations.

I almost forgot, can China justify with their own lies why they conquered Tibet? How about their massacre with the Vietnamese fishermen in the spratlys? Their recent movement in India border? You Chinese people are shameless! The problem with you all is that you only believe in your government's lies. In your government's perspective, you are only tools for themselves to use to get rid of one enemy - the US. Yet it is very pitiful to think that China is dreaming of defeating US when it was the one who helped them be freed from the Japanese empire - because they never did win any major battle with Japan LOL. Ooooohhh lala, History speaks the truth and shall come back again with more wrath. To those who never learn will definitely receive a more entertaining punishment. Especially those who rewrite the history. LMAO. 

_PHPatriot

Edit ***** = C H I N K S


----------



## Leonhart

PHPatriot said:


> LOL, i can't believe what i'm reading! Too ridiculous...
> 
> BTW Hi guys, i'm new here... Just got this urge to reply on the racist posts of some.
> 
> Anyway, I can't believe what I'm reading just now.. when I think about it If US did not sanction japan on their war with China back then, China right now would have been no more but a part of Japan. If US businessmen(western businessmen) did not invest in China in the first place, China would still be in poverty like Africa up to this day. However, it seems like these ****** have grown so arrogant these days and they are blinded by the fact that they are still poor, not economically nor in military power but both in attitude and moral(Though you could still say economically because if western investors would stop and leave China, China wont be able to feed their 1.3Billion population). I was never in China, but I studied in a Chinese school here in PH, the Chinese are indeed partly racists but the racism of the Chinese mainlanders are in a different level. Also, there are some who posted here not to lump up Taiwanese and Chinese, my question is why? - Taiwan originated from China, they call themselves Taiwanese because they cannot agree with their Lunatic boss 'Mao' and to gain identity for themselves! yet the truth is that they are indeed still Chinese. Also, present China came from monggolia, that just means most chinese or the present chinese leaders/Citizens are bloodied monggoloids. So where is China? here I come to think, the reason why China loves to fake stuff(To be called by the international community as the 'Country of fakes') is because they have no identity themselves. Even Mao's evil plan in having war with US proved that.(War with US, letting the US troops enter China, let Russia launch a nuke in China to erase US) - Disregarding life itself makes it true that how much number of Chinese would die doesn't matter. Just mere gentiles trying to make a name for themselves trying to copy the strenght of america - how pathetic(even america was bombed by Japan just because America pitted the massive slaughter of Japanese troops to these worthless Chinese!*sigh* - now its going back at them).
> 
> It is quite unfortunate that the best friends of History are now fighting. (Chinese and PH have had been trading for more than a thousand years back from history, even before Spaniards came to colonize Philippines, it was always Chinese and PH trading, travelling the seas that they are trying to own right now(spratlys))...It's quite sad that if China did not rise from power it may still have a little respect to its neighboring countries, yet right now they think they are the strongest in the world when the truth is they are far from it. Well I guess it is in human nature that when power comes and its so vast for any pathetic men to hold, they would get blinded. When you think about it, Chinese illegal immigrants have to swim Japan just to find work back then, how pathetic indeed.
> 
> Now, for the Chinese...OOoopps, I mean Taiwanese fishermen that got killed within our EEZ, as much as I want to sympathize with the family - well I guess you are indeed shameless tribes of China not worth a pity at all. Shame Taiwan for acting as puppet of their motherland China. It's obvious that the red dragon(chinky) is trying to stir up trouble by bringing the allies of US into a fight then joins in. To me, it seems that Taiwan is no longer Taiwan indeed, they should just officially say it to the world that Taiwan is part of China(after all, they act/think same way, oh and their bloodline too[Same feather flocks together]). Unfortunately for the ******, PH who has always been in the grace of God are always within the path of truth, the harder it gets, the harder we try.. The truth will set you free everyone! Once this investigation is done, you all racist gonna swallow your words. Just thinking about Taiwan/Chinese in our country, every time you talk about Chinese - expect it's a druglord or a man in shady businesses - that's common sense. You know why US wont condemn PH? simply because Filipinos are way more honest when it comes to these situations.
> 
> I almost forgot, can China justify with their own lies why they conquered Tibet? How about their massacre with the Vietnamese fishermen in the spratlys? Their recent movement in India border? You Chinese people are shameless! The problem with you all is that you only believe in your government's lies. In your government's perspective, you are only tools for themselves to use to get rid of one enemy - the US. Yet it is very pitiful to think that China is dreaming of defeating US when it was the one who helped them be freed from the Japanese empire - because they never did win any major battle with Japan LOL. Ooooohhh lala, History speaks the truth and shall come back again with more wrath. To those who never learn will definitely receive a more entertaining punishment. Especially those who rewrite the history. LMAO.
> 
> _PHPatriot
> 
> Edit ***** = C H I N K S



Disgusting post. If you cannot differentiate Taiwan from China, then perhaps it's time to educate yourself, because they are as different as night and day. What happens between Philippines and China cannot be blamed on Taiwan. That is like blaming South Korea for the kidnappings North Korea has done to Japanese citizens. Do you see the Japanese going off on South Korea for what North Korea has done? They are both Koreans after all, aren't they??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## p3avi8tor69

PHPatriot,

Just a piece of unsolicited advice:

Your first post is a major fail. Next time break up your paragraph, do not write super long paragraph as you will loose your reader's interest. Write short/concise paragraphs and stay on one subject per paragraph so as not confuse the readers. I gave up on reading your post midway in your first paragraph. FYI

PS. Don't be lame and lace your post with racial insults.


----------



## Skyried

PHPatriot said:


> LOL, i can't believe what i'm reading! Too ridiculous...
> 
> BTW Hi guys, i'm new here... Just got this urge to reply on the racist posts of some.
> 
> _PHPatriot
> 
> Edit ***** = C H I N K S



way to respond to racism with more racism then, because sure, being a dick is the best move on your first post.


----------



## Maxtini

shuttler said:


> such a murderer's protector


As I say, it is too early to judge before investigations came out~ we don;t know yet the circumstances in which the shooting was conducted.

And shooting foreign vessels is not uncommon. Last year Korean and Palau also shot Chinese crewmen, as per the circumstances demand.

If the shooting was indeed done without proper protocol, then the Philippines must apologize.
Following the same argument, If the circumstances at the time demand the shooting, then It will be the Taiwan part to apologize for breaching Philippines border.

What I'm objected is the misinformation spread by Chinese/Taiwanese media to discredit Philippines, which is the case that I've shown and proven here.



> if your assumption of "autonesian" can sail across the sea, I can also safely assume our ancient
> folks had begun fishing in the disputed areas


This is not assumption, this is scientifically and anthropologically proven fact of histories. 

This is why I've argued many times, Chinese historical education are at best Sinocentric if not Chauvinistic. Chinese look down upon other cultures as if they are non-existant barbarian and technologically primitive. The truth is far more than that.

The fact is, Austronesian culture are the only culture in the world to spread across the sea, not land. Their culture are inherently maritime-based from the beginning of their existence since 3000 BC. 

This is scientific reference from Internationally reputable journal "_Nature_":
Diamond, Jared M. (1988). "Express train to Polynesia". Nature 336 (6197): 307&#8211;8. doi:10.1038/336307a0.
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v405/n6790/images/4051052aa.2.jpg







Other Reference:
1. Pawley, A. (2002). "_The Austronesian dispersal: languages, technologies and people_". In Bellwood, Peter S.; Renfrew, Colin. Examining the farming/language dispersal hypothesis. McDonald Institute for Archaeological Research, University of Cambridge. pp. 251&#8211;273. ISBN 1902937201.
2. Dewar, RE; Wright, HT (1993). "_The culture history of Madagascar_". Journal of World Prehistory 7 (4): 417&#8211;466. doi:10.1007/BF00997802.
3. _The Austronesians : historical and comparative perspectives_. Australian National University. 2006. ISBN 1920942858.

Chinese culture, in contrast, is agricultural based, and their spread were continental-based, not archipelagic. This is China neolithic culture domain before the era of 3 Sovereigns and 5 Emperors around 3000 BC





From scientifically proven history, the filipino's ancestors as well as all South East Asian people's ancestors, had in fact sailed and conducted fisheries in the area for centuries, and even millenials, before the Chinese late comers to the sea.



> Points are logical to your unreasonable claims


You are the one who claim historic titles. If you say it is unreasonable, then Chinese historical claim is also unreasonable, and so according to UNCLOS, Taiwan cannot extend beyond the median line equidistant to each countries baseline.



> Again the Taiwanese aboriginals could be Chinese too!


We are talking about ethnicity. Taiwanese abroigines are not Han Chinese, they are Austronesian people. And by the way, excersing traditional fishing rights by the word "traditional" means, traditional fishing vessel, not some advance modern ship. And this has been excerside by Indonesian traditional fishermen by using only traditional means to fish.







> you think you can rightfully claim eez through an assumption of an irrelevant &#8220;Austronesia&#8221; history and a useless map for back up then you have failed miserably


That's why Chinese are so sinocentric and chauvinist~
The fact is clear, anthropologically and scientifically, that Austronesian had been exploring the sea long before the Chinese. And logically, historically wise, the Austronesian had more legitimacy to assert historical rights than the Chinese had, if we follow Chinese logic of Historical rights (&#20659;&#32113;&#25429;&#39770;&#21312.

But Chinese keep ignoring and Chauvinistically continue looking down upon other cultures. These all are reflected by your posts and Chinese media.

Even after Taiwanese government investigations had reveal otherwise that the boat indeed was located outside Taiwan-claim border, you and the Chinese/Taiwanese media stubbornly assert the contrary or choose to ignore the official Taiwan investigation results.
http://www.cga.gov.tw/GipOpen/wSite/public/Attachment/f1368153033684.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Maxtini said:


> As I say, it is too early to judge before investigations came out~ we don;t know yet the circumstances in which the shooting was conducted.
> 
> And shooting foreign vessels is not uncommon. Last year Korean and Palau also shot Chinese crewmen, as per the circumstances demand.
> 
> If the shooting was indeed done without proper protocol, then the Philippines must apologize.
> Following the same argument, If the circumstances at the time demand the shooting, then It will be the Taiwan part to apologize for breaching Philippines border.
> 
> What I'm objected is the misinformation spread by Chinese/Taiwanese media to discredit Philippines, which is the case that I've shown and proven here.
> 
> 
> This is not assumption, this is scientifically and anthropologically proven fact of histories.
> 
> This is why I've argued many times, Chinese historical education are at best Sinocentric if not Chauvinistic. Chinese look down upon other cultures as if they are non-existant barbarian and technologically primitive. The truth is far more than that.
> 
> The fact is, Austronesian culture are the only culture in the world to spread across the sea, not land. Their culture are inherently maritime-based from the beginning of their existence since 3000 BC.
> 
> This is scientific reference from Internationally reputable journal "_Nature_":
> Diamond, Jared M. (1988). "Express train to Polynesia". Nature 336 (6197): 307&#8211;8. doi:10.1038/336307a0.
> http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v405/n6790/images/4051052aa.2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Reference:
> 1. Pawley, A. (2002). "_The Austronesian dispersal: languages, technologies and people_". In Bellwood, Peter S.; Renfrew, Colin. Examining the farming/language dispersal hypothesis. McDonald Institute for Archaeological Research, University of Cambridge. pp. 251&#8211;273. ISBN 1902937201.
> 2. Dewar, RE; Wright, HT (1993). "_The culture history of Madagascar_". Journal of World Prehistory 7 (4): 417&#8211;466. doi:10.1007/BF00997802.
> 3. _The Austronesians : historical and comparative perspectives_. Australian National University. 2006. ISBN 1920942858.
> 
> Chinese culture, in contrast, is agricultural based, and their spread were continental-based, not archipelagic. This is China neolithic culture domain before the era of 3 Sovereigns and 5 Emperors around 3000 BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From scientifically proven history, the filipino's ancestors as well as all South East Asian people's ancestors, had in fact sailed and conducted fisheries in the area for centuries, and even millenials, before the Chinese late comers to the sea.
> 
> 
> You are the one who claim historic titles. If you say it is unreasonable, then Chinese historical claim is also unreasonable, and so according to UNCLOS, Taiwan cannot extend beyond the median line equidistant to each countries baseline.
> 
> 
> We are talking about ethnicity. Taiwanese abroigines are not Han Chinese, they are Austronesian people. And by the way, excersing traditional fishing rights by the word "traditional" means, traditional fishing vessel, not some advance modern ship. And this has been excerside by Indonesian traditional fishermen by using only traditional means to fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why Chinese are so sinocentric and chauvinist~
> The fact is clear, anthropologically and scientifically, that Austronesian had been exploring the sea long before the Chinese. And logically, historically wise, the Austronesian had more legitimacy to assert historical rights than the Chinese had, if we follow Chinese logic of Historical rights (&#20659;&#32113;&#25429;&#39770;&#21312.
> 
> But Chinese keep ignoring and Chauvinistically continue looking down upon other cultures. These all are reflected by your posts and Chinese media.
> 
> Even after Taiwanese government investigations had reveal otherwise that the boat indeed was located outside Taiwan-claim border, you and the Chinese/Taiwanese media stubbornly assert the contrary or choose to ignore the official Taiwan investigation results.
> http://www.cga.gov.tw/GipOpen/wSite/public/Attachment/f1368153033684.pdf



Why must ROC government apologize for the fisherman for intruding Philippine water if found to be true? Did you see Indo need to apologize for every illegal Indon immigrant getting into Malaysia or Australia?

But excessive use of force is barbaric especially involved even taking away someone's life. If the Taiwan fishing boat intrude into Philippine water, by all mean PN shall arrest it. As for the ramming of PN patrol ship, I will say its a pack of lies to legalize their shooting of unarmed fishing vessel. Its very clear from the returning fishing vessel, there is no sight of ramming evident from the bow of the fishing boat. And it doesn't need an expert to tell you how can an unarmed smaller fishing vessel will go and ram a bigger armed patrol craft?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

Maxtini said:


> As I say, it is too early to judge before investigations came out~ we don;t know yet the circumstances in which the shooting was conducted.



only murderers' protectors will stage a support for the pinoys when blatant evidences are there



> And shooting foreign vessels is not uncommon. Last year Korean and Palau also shot Chinese crewmen, as per the circumstances demand.



yes the situation with s korea was settled
you need to show me the palau incidence then I will reply



> If the shooting was indeed done without proper protocol, then the Philippines must apologize.



All the evidences available are unfavourable to the philippines' claim
not only apologies but also
1. adequate compensation
2. guarantee safety of our fishermen in the area 
3. proper legal trial against the murderers



> Following the same argument, If the circumstances at the time demand the shooting, then It will be the Taiwan part to apologize for breaching Philippines border.



it is the Taiwanese who are the victims not the philippines



> What I'm objected is the misinformation spread by Chinese/Taiwanese media to discredit Philippines, which is the case that I've shown and proven here.



you are not Chinese you dont have the feeling



> This is not assumption, this is scientifically and anthropologically proven fact of histories.



explain to us point by point the following and more to come



> This is why I've argued many times, Chinese historical education are at best Sinocentric if not Chauvinistic.



that is your own perception. Sinocentric is important for knowing our own past and civilization
we also have world history in our curriculla

Chauvinistic is appropriately found in the west, japan et al&#65292; plenty of it; and now a growing traits of the same in people from territories and countries which have adopted western cultures



> Chinese look down upon other cultures as if they are non-existant barbarian and technologically primitive. The truth is far more than that


.

we respect the culture of our neighbours
tech primitive or not is fairly judged by scientific, functiional evaluations and practices
many indians, europeans, japanese and/or yankies are looking down on our tech too 




> The fact is, Austronesian culture are the only culture in the world to spread across the sea, not land. Their culture are inherently maritime-based from the beginning of their existence since 3000 BC.



show me the lines to describe that



> This is scientific reference from Internationally reputable journal "_Nature_":
> Diamond, Jared M. (1988). "Express train to Polynesia". Nature 336 (6197): 307&#8211;8. doi:10.1038/336307a0.
> http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v405/n6790/images/4051052aa.2.jpg



nature is just one source of info and is not conclusive. you have to present to us a lot more!



>



what are the circled numbers. give us a description of events happening in each of the circles . What were the evidences to substantiate the time that the circles occurred?

circled no 1 appears very close to the coast of China and that could be a strong evidence showing that Austronesian were from China

Other Reference:


> 1. Pawley, A. (2002). "_The Austronesian dispersal: languages, technologies and people_". In Bellwood, Peter S.; Renfrew, Colin. Examining the farming/language dispersal hypothesis. McDonald Institute for Archaeological Research, University of Cambridge. pp. 251&#8211;273. ISBN 1902937201.
> 2. Dewar, RE; Wright, HT (1993). "_The culture history of Madagascar_". Journal of World Prehistory 7 (4): 417&#8211;466. doi:10.1007/BF00997802.
> 3. _The Austronesians : historical and comparative perspectives_. Australian National University. 2006. ISBN 1920942858.



in China we also have historical/archeological books too&#65281; Having the above series of references does not represent the people (who may be Chinese too&#65289;were the first to know how to navigate at high seas




> Chinese culture, in contrast, is agricultural based, and their spread were continental-based, not archipelagic. This is China neolithic culture domain before the era of 3 Sovereigns and 5 Emperors around 3000 BC



explain to me the varies era in China's history and let us verify

you have to prove fisheries at sea never happened in our civilization




> From scientifically proven history, the filipino's ancestors as well as all South East Asian people's ancestors, had in fact sailed and conducted fisheries in the area for centuries, and even millenials, before the Chinese late comers to the sea.



nothing is proven here

dont jump into conclusion before the above and more questions to be properly answered
filipinos' ancestors could be of Chinese origin



> You are the one who claim historic titles. If you say it is unreasonable, then Chinese historical claim is also unreasonable, and so according to UNCLOS, Taiwan cannot extend beyond the median line equidistant to each countries baseline



B/S my point has revealed your attempt to hide away other conditions in UNCLOS' article
you cannot prove beyond a reasonable doubt the areas belong to the filippines and there is no other governments who are in contention of the claim



> We are talking about ethnicity. Taiwanese abroigines are not Han Chinese,



we have 56 ethnic groups Han is Chinese; so are Mongolians Manchurians etc
give us a proof the earliest ancestors of Taiwanese aborigines are not originated from mainland China




> they are Austronesian people. And by the way, excersing traditional fishing rights by the word "traditional" means, traditional fishing vessel, not some advance modern ship. And this has been excerside by Indonesian traditional fishermen by using only traditional means to fish.



that their history which bears no relevance to the disputed area and it has no relevance as to negate our fishing boats did not sail there



>



explain to us the relevance of the pic as to the EEZ claims



> That's why Chinese are so sinocentric and chauvinist~



see my reply above

you are seriously biased against us



> The fact is clear, anthropologically and scientifically, that Austronesian had been exploring the sea long before the Chinese. And logically, historically wise, the Austronesian had more legitimacy to assert historical rights than the Chinese had, if we follow Chinese logic of Historical rights (&#20659;&#32113;&#25429;&#39770;&#21312.



that is your individual rough claim on a forum which is narrow minded and it cannot be substantiated by a comprehenisive comparison with our history



> But Chinese keep ignoring and Chauvinistically continue looking down upon other cultures. These all are reflected by your posts and Chinese media.



Its more appropriate to you who have paid no regards to our culture

we have high regards to others culture and again dont repeat something you have said and I have answered




> Even after Taiwanese government investigations had reveal otherwise that the boat indeed was located outside Taiwan-claim border, you and the Chinese/Taiwanese media stubbornly assert the contrary or choose to ignore the official Taiwan investigation results.
> 
> http://www.cga.gov.tw/GipOpen/wSite/public/Attachment/f1368153033684.pdf



Taiwanese boat was in disputed waters and the party who had caused the unarmed fisherman's death was the PCG - these will be the findings from the investigation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## theniubt

It's time for China to "check" on the bananas imported from the pinoys, again.


----------



## Zero_wing

Like before sorry w don't import any of that to stupid china as i say good bye to rubbish chinese criminals stealing natural resources killing millions of filipinos in the long rung bye and don't let the door hit you on your way out!


----------



## sonicbomb

Philippine deputy presidential spokesperson Abigail Valte, at a press briefing on Friday, said the Philippine Coast Guard (PCG) responded accordingly to the situation.
It was an aggressive act, the ramming of the boat into our vessel was certainly an aggressive act, so the PCG responded accordingly, she said.
However, the spokeswoman said with a clear smile over such a tragic incident, causing public anger in Taiwan.

smh not the first time Philippines government officer did this kind of thing 

english.sina.com/world/p/2013/0512/589919.html


----------



## Leonhart

sonicbomb said:


> Philippine deputy presidential spokesperson Abigail Valte, at a press briefing on Friday, said the Philippine Coast Guard (PCG) &#8220;responded accordingly&#8221; to the situation.
> &#8220;It was an aggressive act, the ramming of the boat into our vessel was certainly an aggressive act, so the PCG responded accordingly,&#8221; she said.
> However, the spokeswoman said with a clear smile over such a tragic incident, causing public anger in Taiwan.
> 
> smh not the first time Philippines government officer did this kind of thing
> 
> english.sina.com/world/p/2013/0512/589919.html



Before this event, I did not know the Philippines are on bad terms with so many nations. I just read they had an incident with Malaysia earlier this year. USA needs to rethink their strategy with Philippines if they cannot control their aggression on other countries.


----------



## longyi

I wouldn't call Filipino politicians and bureaucrats are aggressive. There's nothing for them to be aggressive about. Mostly it has to do with their competencies and their interdepartmental miscommunication. All of them are so eager to go the press when they hold a itsy bitsy information.


----------



## sonicbomb

Leonhart said:


> Before this event, I did not know the Philippines are on bad terms with so many nations. I just read they had an incident with Malaysia earlier this year. USA needs to rethink their strategy with Philippines if they cannot control their aggression on other countries.



Philippines kept upsetting their neighboring countries recently , Hong Kong (Manila hostage incident) , China( disputed islands) , Malaysia ( Sabah incident) , and now Taiwan ....


----------



## p3avi8tor69

Leonhart said:


> Before this event, I did not know the Philippines are on bad terms with so many nations. I just read they had an incident with Malaysia earlier this year. USA needs to rethink their strategy with Philippines if they cannot control their aggression on other countries.




Not to defend the Philippines but before you jump into conclusion you should read more. The ongoing Malaysian incident was not perpetuated by their government. It was caused by Muslim rebels that the Pinoys had been fighting for ages which BTW we (U.S) have sent troops to help train Pinoys marines to battle the extremist. In addition, those battle hardened rebels were trained by previous Malaysian administrations. Karmic justice eh. The Pinoys gov't took some flak from idiotic Pinoy bots and nationalist who accused the Pinoy government of siding with the Malaysians. The Scarborough islands OTOH was a bunch of islands that have been used by the Pinoy navy and the US Navy as bombing ranges in the past. Pinoy lost it last yea when the Chinese forcibly took it away from them which ya know resulted to strained relations between the Pinoys and the Chinese.


----------



## shuttler

*Taiwanese fishermen burn Philippine flags in protest*

13 May 2013 8:09 PM

Taiwanese fishermen burn Philippine flags in protest - Channel NewsAsia

TAIPEI - Angry Taiwanese fishermen on Monday burned Filipino flags in protest after the Philippine coastguard fired on a Taiwan fishing boat killing a crew member.

Philippine President Benigno Aquino called for calm as tensions escalated between the two countries over last week's incident in which the 65-year-old fisherman was shot dead.

Hundreds of fishermen wearing yellow headbands and chanting "Justice must be done!" and "Killer must be punished!" hurled eggs at the Philippine de facto embassy in Taipei, which was guarded by dozens of police.

Aquino said Monday that the embassy in Taiwan was in talks with Taiwanese foreign ministry officials and had assured them an investigation was being carried out.

"I think it is in the interest of both parties to proceed in a calm basis," Aquino told reporters. "We are proceeding in that manner."

The Philippine coastguard admitted on Friday to firing at one of four Taiwanese fishing vessels that it said had strayed into the country's waters.

Taiwanese authorities said more than 50 bullets hit the 15-tonne vessel, and fisherman Hung Shih-cheng was killed.

The victim's son, who was with his father and two other sailors on the boat at the time, has insisted they did not cross into Philippine waters.

Prosecutor Liu Chia-kai described the incident as "nothing but a slaughter," after examining the boat after it was towed back from sea.

Taiwan's government has come under pressure from the opposition and the media to take action.

Aquino declined to comment on demands by Taiwan at the weekend for his government to apologise for the shooting and pay compensation to the victim's family, or face a potential freeze in sending Filipino workers to the island.

There are about 87,000 Philippine domestic helpers and other workers in Taiwan, who send home hundreds of millions of dollars a year.

Taiwan at the weekend sent four coastguard and naval vessels to protect its fishermen in waters near the Philippines.

The Philippine government said on Sunday that Antonio Basilio, head of the Philippines' de facto embassy in Taiwan, had visited the family of the fisherman and "extended condolences and apologies".

Aquino said he did not want to comment further, preferring to let diplomats handle the dispute.

"If we comment on that (at the presidential) level, we guarantee the issue will escalate," Aquino said.

The incident comes at a time of heightened tensions around the region over rival claims to the nearby South China Sea.

China, the Philippines, Taiwan, Vietnam, Malaysia and Brunei all have competing claims to parts of the sea.

Taiwan has ruled itself since 1949, but China still considers the island part of its territory. The Philippines, like most countries, officially recognises China over Taiwan but maintains trade ties with the island.


- AFP/ir



*why the philippines are delaying in the release to the public of the video footage of the incident which they claim they have on hand?*


----------



## shuttler

*Philippine leader urges calm over Taiwan shooting*

13 May 2013 5:04 PM
Philippine leader urges calm over Taiwan shooting - Channel NewsAsia

MANILA: Philippine President Benigno Aquino called for calm Monday amid an escalating dispute with Taiwan over the death of a Taiwanese fisherman in a confrontation with the Filipino coastguard.

Aquino said Manila's de facto embassy in Taiwan was in talks with Taiwanese foreign ministry officials and had assured them an investigation was being carried out into last week's incident in which the fisherman was shot dead.

"I think it is in the interest of both parties to proceed in a calm basis," Aquino told reporters. "We are proceeding in that manner."

The Philippine coastguard admitted on Friday to firing at one of four Taiwanese fishing vessels that it said had strayed into the country's waters. 

Taiwanese authorities said more than 50 bullets hit the 15-tonne vessel, and a 65-year-old fisherman was killed.

Aquino declined to comment on demands by Taiwan at the weekend for his government to apologise for the shooting and pay compensation to the victim's family, or face a potential freeze in sending Filipino workers to the island.

There are about 87,000 Philippine domestic helpers and other workers in Taiwan who send home hundreds of millions of dollars a year.

Taiwan also sent four coastguard and naval vessels on the weekend to protect its fishermen in waters near the Philippines.

The Philippine government said on Sunday that Antonio Basilio, head of the Philippines' de facto embassy in Taiwan, had visited the family of the fisherman and "extended condolences and apologies".

Aquino said he did not want to comment further, preferring to let diplomats handle the dispute.

"If we comment on that (at the presidential) level, we guarantee the issue will escalate," Aquino said.

The incident comes at a time of heightened tensions around the region over rival claims to the nearby South China Sea.

China, the Philippines, Taiwan, Vietnam, Malaysia and Brunei all have competing claims to parts of the sea.

Taiwan has ruled itself since 1949, but China still considers the island part of its territory. The Philippines, like most countries, officially recognises China over Taiwan but maintains trade ties with the island.

- AFP/ac/sb



*US voices 'regret' at death of Taiwanese fisherman*

14 May 2013 6:21 AM

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapacific/us-voices-regret-at-death-of-taiwanese-f/674072.html

WASHINGTON: The United States Monday voiced regret over the death of a Taiwanese fisherman killed when the Philippine coast guard fired on his vessel, but stopped short of condemning the incident.

"We regret the tragic death of a Taiwan fishing boat master during a May 9 confrontation at sea with a Philippine patrol vessel," State Department spokeswoman Jen Psaki told reporters.

"The United States has been in touch with both the Philippine government and the Taiwan authorities regarding this incident. And we welcome the Philippine government's pledge to conduct a full and transparent investigation."

Pressed by reporters to take a stronger stand, Psaki said merely that Washington continued to urge all sides "to refrain from provocative actions."

"There will be an investigation into this case, and we'll follow that closely," she added.

Angry Taiwanese fishermen Monday burned Filipino flags, as Philippine President Benigno Aquino urged calm amid tensions over last week's incident.

The Philippine coast guard admitted on Friday to firing at one of four Taiwanese fishing vessels that it said had strayed into the country's waters.

Taiwanese authorities said more than 50 bullets hit the 15-tonne vessel, and fisherman Hung Shih-cheng, 65, was killed.

The incident comes at a time of heightened tensions around the region over rival claims to the nearby South China Sea.

China, the Philippines, Taiwan, Vietnam, Malaysia and Brunei all have competing claims to parts of the sea.

- AFP/jc


----------



## sonicbomb

p3avi8tor69 said:


> Muslim rebels that the Pinoys had been fighting for ages which BTW we (U.S) have sent troops to help train Pinoys marines to battle the extremist. In addition, those battle hardened rebels were trained by previous Malaysian administrations. Karmic justice eh.



you should read more as well , Malaysia is just one of the Islamic country that offered assist to the Muslim people in Philippines out of sympathy, and it was because Jabidah massacre .Philippines government tried to cover up a failed plan to invade Sabah by massacred the Muslim people they trained .Muslim rebels were formed because of that . Karmic justice? Philippines government was the reason Muslim in Philippines picked up their weapon.


----------



## Zero_wing

But that well know the kiramas did it for themselves they want to claim sabah that's it anyway back on topic



shuttler said:


> *Philippine leader urges calm over Taiwan shooting*
> 
> 13 May 2013 5:04 PM
> Philippine leader urges calm over Taiwan shooting - Channel NewsAsia
> 
> MANILA: Philippine President Benigno Aquino called for calm Monday amid an escalating dispute with Taiwan over the death of a Taiwanese fisherman in a confrontation with the Filipino coastguard.
> 
> Aquino said Manila's de facto embassy in Taiwan was in talks with Taiwanese foreign ministry officials and had assured them an investigation was being carried out into last week's incident in which the fisherman was shot dead.
> 
> "I think it is in the interest of both parties to proceed in a calm basis," Aquino told reporters. "We are proceeding in that manner."
> 
> The Philippine coastguard admitted on Friday to firing at one of four Taiwanese fishing vessels that it said had strayed into the country's waters.
> 
> Taiwanese authorities said more than 50 bullets hit the 15-tonne vessel, and a 65-year-old fisherman was killed.
> 
> Aquino declined to comment on demands by Taiwan at the weekend for his government to apologise for the shooting and pay compensation to the victim's family, or face a potential freeze in sending Filipino workers to the island.
> 
> There are about 87,000 Philippine domestic helpers and other workers in Taiwan who send home hundreds of millions of dollars a year.
> 
> Taiwan also sent four coastguard and naval vessels on the weekend to protect its fishermen in waters near the Philippines.
> 
> The Philippine government said on Sunday that Antonio Basilio, head of the Philippines' de facto embassy in Taiwan, had visited the family of the fisherman and "extended condolences and apologies".
> 
> Aquino said he did not want to comment further, preferring to let diplomats handle the dispute.
> 
> "If we comment on that (at the presidential) level, we guarantee the issue will escalate," Aquino said.
> 
> The incident comes at a time of heightened tensions around the region over rival claims to the nearby South China Sea.
> 
> China, the Philippines, Taiwan, Vietnam, Malaysia and Brunei all have competing claims to parts of the sea.
> 
> Taiwan has ruled itself since 1949, but China still considers the island part of its territory. The Philippines, like most countries, officially recognises China over Taiwan but maintains trade ties with the island.
> 
> - AFP/ac/sb
> 
> 
> 
> *US voices 'regret' at death of Taiwanese fisherman*
> 
> 14 May 2013 6:21 AM
> 
> http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapacific/us-voices-regret-at-death-of-taiwanese-f/674072.html
> 
> WASHINGTON: The United States Monday voiced regret over the death of a Taiwanese fisherman killed when the Philippine coast guard fired on his vessel, but stopped short of condemning the incident.
> 
> "We regret the tragic death of a Taiwan fishing boat master during a May 9 confrontation at sea with a Philippine patrol vessel," State Department spokeswoman Jen Psaki told reporters.
> 
> "The United States has been in touch with both the Philippine government and the Taiwan authorities regarding this incident. And we welcome the Philippine government's pledge to conduct a full and transparent investigation."
> 
> Pressed by reporters to take a stronger stand, Psaki said merely that Washington continued to urge all sides "to refrain from provocative actions."
> 
> "There will be an investigation into this case, and we'll follow that closely," she added.
> 
> Angry Taiwanese fishermen Monday burned Filipino flags, as Philippine President Benigno Aquino urged calm amid tensions over last week's incident.
> 
> The Philippine coast guard admitted on Friday to firing at one of four Taiwanese fishing vessels that it said had strayed into the country's waters.
> 
> Taiwanese authorities said more than 50 bullets hit the 15-tonne vessel, and fisherman Hung Shih-cheng, 65, was killed.
> 
> The incident comes at a time of heightened tensions around the region over rival claims to the nearby South China Sea.
> 
> China, the Philippines, Taiwan, Vietnam, Malaysia and Brunei all have competing claims to parts of the sea.
> 
> - AFP/jc



Hello midterm elections still going on! and investigations take time moron your demonetization of the philippines is just typical chinese racism so typical its getting old and beside your brothers like yourselves were stealing and trespassing and try to ram our ship so expect to get shot at! Oh you just wait until our new ships get here


----------



## p3avi8tor69

sonicbomb said:


> you should read more as well , Malaysia is just one of the Islamic country that offered assist to the Muslim people in Philippines out of sympathy, and it was because Jabidah massacre .Philippines government tried to cover up a failed plan to invade Sabah by massacred the Muslim people they trained .Muslim rebels were formed because of that . Karmic justice? Philippines government was the reason Muslim in Philippines picked up their weapon.



Yes Libya under Kaddafi supported the rebels and other states too but your country provided the base and logistics that perpetuated the rebellion in southern Philippines. Perhaps your history deleted that portion of events. Now a few ragtag rebels that your country trained, fed and supported is causing your armed forces grief. How many months has this crap been going on and yet those rebels are running circles around you. 

BTW read some more, Muslims in the Philippines have been picking up weapons since the time of the Spaniards.


----------



## sonicbomb

p3avi8tor69 said:


> Yes Libya under Kaddafi supported the rebels and other states too but your country provided the base and logistics that perpetuated the rebellion in southern Philippines. Perhaps your history deleted that portion of events. Now a few ragtag rebels that your country trained, fed and supported is causing your armed forces grief. How many months has this crap been going on and yet those rebels are running circles around you.
> 
> BTW read some more, Muslims in the Philippines have been picking up weapons since the time of the Spaniards.



what do you expect? sent them all over to Libya , Pakistan to train ? or left them alone there to get wiped out by Marcos? the rebels troops were formed because your government massacred them not because we asked them to , those people joined your army and get killed ! don't worry about Sabah , they had been wiped out there, you didn't heard a word from princess amalayer for a while didn't you? 

and btw yes the Filipino Muslim fought against intruders Spanish just like Filipino Christian did , that's not rebellion , of course unless you consider Spanish your daddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## p3avi8tor69

Dead wrong, first they are not my government. I belong to Uncle Sammy. What I know of the issues in SEA was from researching. A simple google search will yield you a lot of information. 

Again your knowledge of history is shallow. The muslim rebels which the Pinoys call Moros have fought the Spaniards, The United States Army, the Japanese and the Christian Filipinos. 

On the topic of Sabah, your military was humbled and that is how the world sees it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vitchilo

China does much worse territory violations against the Philippines yet they do nothing. Attacking an unarmed fishing vessel is cowardly and criminal, regardless of the claims.

Cowards and criminals are running the Filipino government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxtini

shuttler said:


> nature is just one source of info and is not conclusive. you have to present to us a lot more!



Oh My Goodness! This is the first time I've ever heard a person says Nature is not credible as *Scientific Journal*.
Don't you know a lot of scientists dream up to publish their journal to Nature?



> what are the circled numbers. give us a description of events happening in each of the circles . What were the evidences to substantiate the time that the circles occurred?


I've already given you the *scientific journal*~ you can;t read them yourselves?
Or is it that you are scientifically uncompetent to read?



> circled no 1 appears very close to the coast of China and that could be a strong evidence showing that Austronesian were from China


All human came from Africa, so what? 
The existent of being an Austronesia began from Taiwan, this is scientifically accepted. Before that, there were just pre-Austronesian people. So you think at 3000 BC Chinese had spread into Southern China? Well, Linguistical and anthropological analysis reveal that this pre-Austronesian people that migrated to Taiwan was not Sino-Tibetan Chinese, but related Tai-Kadai people (Thai and Khmer)



> http://www.ualberta.ca/~vmitchel/rev3.html
> It is important to note that the *fishermen-farmers who crossed the straits to Taiwan were not the Sino-Tibetan speaking Han Chinese* who today make up the great majority of the Chinese population. Linguistic evidence from Taiwan suggests that they spoke an Austronesian language closely *related to the Tai-Kadai language family that is the dominant language group today in Laos, Thailand and the north and east of Burma.*
> 
> On Taiwan, the Austronesian speaking fishermen-farmers honed their sea-faring skills. They soon embarked on one of *the most astonishing and extensive colonizations in human history known as the Austronesian expansion*. By about 2,500 BC, one group, and just one group of Austronesian speakers from Taiwan had ventured to northern Luzon in the Philippines and settled there. The archaeological record from the Cagayan Valley in northern Luzon shows that they brought with them the same set of stone tools and pottery they had in Taiwan. The descendants of this group spread their language and culture through the Indo-Malayan archipelago as far west as Madagascar off the east coast of Africa and as far east as Hawaii and Easter Island in the central Pacific Ocean.





> in China we also have historical/archeological books too&#65281; Having the above series of references does not represent the people (who may be Chinese too&#65289;were the first to know how to navigate at high seas


Scientific journal of course cannot be compared with historical books. Even more, we are talking about 3000 BC, Chinese haven't even invented books and began their bronze age. 
Scientific journal is the most credible peer-reviewed source of reference with clear methodology. 

Anthropologic studies shows that Han Chinese culture spread inland up north in Yellow River. This has been conducted using molecular DNA analysis.



> explain to me the varies era in China's history and let us verify
> 
> you have to prove fisheries at sea never happened in our civilization


Simple, let's begin from 3000 BC, the point reference where Austronesian start the expansion to South East Asia and Pacific.

Where was Chinese civilization back there? The period around 3000 BC was in Chinese culture refer to three emperors and five sovereigns (&#19977;&#30343;&#20116;&#24093. Here is archaelogical studies reveals the location of the earliest Chinese culture:






How is it possible the Chinese was on Taiwan and South China Sea? If Chinese had been there, todays South East Asian would have been Chinese. I cannot apprehend your unscientific logic



> dont jump into conclusion before the above and more questions to be properly answered
> filipinos' ancestors could be of Chinese origin


Nope~ filipino ancestors are Austronesian, which in turn related to Tai-Kadai people, not Sino-Tibetan Chinese.



> B/S my point has revealed your attempt to hide away other conditions in UNCLOS' article
> you cannot prove beyond a reasonable doubt the areas belong to the filippines and there is no other governments who are in contention of the claim


Even Taiwanese government map has shown that the incident didn;t occured inside Taiwan-claim border. The Taiwanese official has shown it is inside Philippines border... my my...



> we have 56 ethnic groups Han is Chinese; so are Mongolians Manchurians etc
> give us a proof the earliest ancestors of Taiwanese aborigines are not originated from mainland China


The earliest ancestors of Taiwanese aborigines of course did not originated from Mainlaind. If you talk the earliest, they came from Africa..

Furthermore, the Earliest Chinese migration also came from Southeast Asia 30,000 year ago as reveal by newest Human Genome Project result







> that their history which bears no relevance to the disputed area and it has no relevance as to negate our fishing boats did not sail there


You cannot scientifically show that the Han Chinese were the earliest sailor of the area, I;ve shown through scientific reasoning that Filipinos Ancestors sails the area earlier than Chinese Han. What more evidence do you seek?

Even on your Chinese earliest record of South China Sea, Yizhoushu (&#36920;&#21608;&#20070, the South Sea Barbarian had been recordedly sending turtle and hawksbill turtle to China. So where was the turtle came from? Of course from fishing aroung South China Sea. And who was the Barbarian the Chinese chauvinistically called? They are South East asian... 
You own history record have been recording the activity of South East Asian fishing aroung South China Sea... LOL



> explain to us the relevance of the pic as to the EEZ claims


You are invoking traditional rights~
Traditional rights are exercised through traditional means, thats the interpretation of traditional fishing rights as agreed by Australia-Indonesia.



> see my reply above
> 
> you are seriously biased against us


This is not biased but scientifically objective. 



> that is your individual rough claim on a forum which is narrow minded and it cannot be substantiated by a comprehenisive comparison with our history


I've given you all the scientific reference and you say unsubstatiated? WOW



> Taiwanese boat was in disputed waters and the party who had caused the unarmed fisherman's death was the PCG - these will be the findings from the investigation


WOW~ the Official Taiwanese Government had explicitly said the incident is outside disputed water and you stubbornly chose to ignore this?

Tsk tsk tsk~ 
I think you have shown yourself that you are the one who is biased.
http://www.cga.gov.tw/GipOpen/wSite/public/Attachment/f1368153033684.pdf





Let me highlighted for you...
&#21335;&#30028;&#32218;&#22806;10&#28012; (10 nm *outside* souther border)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bob Ong

The moral lesson is, don't trespass in someone&#8217;s property and act tough and threatening when the property officer is holding a .50 machinegun. Stupid captain provoked it and his dad paid for with his life.


----------



## Beast

Bob Ong said:


> The moral lesson is, don't trespass in someones property and act tough and threatening when the property officer is holding a .50 machinegun. Stupid captain provoked it and his dad paid for with his life.



The moral of the story is just becos you are a law enforcer arming with a big gun and can start shooting discriminatory against unarmed civilian without any disciple and not facing any serious consequence.

The stupid captain of the PN boat shall be hanged for his barbaric action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

Maxtini said:


> Oh My Goodness! This is the first time I've ever heard a person says Nature is not credible as *Scientific Journal*.
> Don't you know a lot of scientists dream up to publish their journal to Nature?



Oh my Heavens&#65281; where did I say NATURE is not credible?




> I've already given you the *scientific journal*~ you can;t read them yourselves?
> Or is it that you are scientifically uncompetent to read?



cut and paste the relevant statements in the journals. I have better things to do



> All human came from Africa, so what?



congratulations for your africanese. I am from China.



> The existent of being an Austronesia began from Taiwan, this is scientifically accepted. Before that, there were just pre-Austronesian people. So you think at 3000 BC Chinese had spread into Southern China? Well, Linguistical and anthropological analysis reveal that this pre-Austronesian people that migrated to Taiwan was not Sino-Tibetan Chinese, but related Tai-Kadai people (Thai and Khmer)



circle 1 looked clearly the source is closer to China than anywhere else



> Scientific journal of course cannot be compared with historical books. Even more, we are talking about 3000 BC, Chinese haven't even invented books and began their bronze age.
> Scientific journal is the most credible peer-reviewed source of reference with clear methodology.



books are written through reference to other sources. one of which is journal. Both are important source of references



> Anthropologic studies shows that Han Chinese culture spread inland up north in Yellow River. This has been conducted using molecular DNA analysis.



where is the statement which said that. The coverage and finding is incomprehensive



> Simple, let's begin from 3000 BC, the point reference where Austronesian start the expansion to South East Asia and Pacific.
> 
> Where was Chinese civilization back there? The period around 3000 BC was in Chinese culture refer to three emperors and five sovereigns (&#19977;&#30343;&#20116;&#24093. Here is archaelogical studies reveals the location of the earliest Chinese culture:



The earliest date shown in your "map" was 6000 BC. What had happened between 6000~3000 BC?

the only rhetorics you were quoting were (&#19977;&#30343;&#20116;&#24093. How much do you know about this? its study did not cover sea navigation which is a big miss



> How is it possible the Chinese was on Taiwan and South China Sea? If Chinese had been there, todays South East Asian would have been Chinese. I cannot apprehend your unscientific logic



you are illogical. SE Asia are further away from China than Taiwan which is just one strait away!
If the so called archeological findings have miss out a part on the reseach of ancient China's area of navitgation and fisheries at high sea how can we be sure that China was not sailing in the area before any human beings? You
are just absurd!



> Nope~ filipino ancestors are Austronesian, which in turn related to Tai-Kadai people, not Sino-Tibetan Chinese.



give me a reliable source that 
1. austronesians have no genetic linkage to China 
2. native filippinos are of autronesians origin only
3. filippinos have no genetic linkage to China



> Even Taiwanese government map has shown that the incident didn;t occured inside Taiwan-claim border. The Taiwanese official has shown it is inside Philippines border... my my...



It is silly. The map you refer to is misinterpreted by you!



> The earliest ancestors of Taiwanese aborigines of course did not originated from Mainlaind. If you talk the earliest, they came from Africa..



again give me the proof that Taiwanese aborigines have no genetic linkage to China

*Furthermore, the Earliest Chinese migration also came from Southeast Asia 30,000 year ago as reveal by newest Human Genome Project result




*

Holy Heavens give me the specific statement and the link



> You cannot scientifically show that the Han Chinese were the earliest sailor of the area, I;ve shown through scientific reasoning that Filipinos Ancestors sails the area earlier than Chinese Han. What more evidence do you seek?



by showing pics of several people who appeared at seas and some stupid maps as proofs? - yeeah you are such a great 
voodoo scientist

Can you show me anything that ancient Chinese did not go fishing at sea?




> Even on your Chinese earliest record of South China Sea, Yizhoushu (&#36920;&#21608;&#20070, the South Sea Barbarian had been recordedly sending turtle and hawksbill turtle to China. So where was the turtle came from? Of course from fishing aroung South China Sea. And who was the Barbarian the Chinese chauvinistically called? They are South East asian...
> You own history record have been recording the activity of South East Asian fishing aroung South China Sea... LOL



LOL our books also showed the characters were written on tuttle shells - which were strong evidences they were sailing out into high seas too



> You are invoking traditional rights~
> Traditional rights are exercised through traditional means, thats the interpretation of traditional fishing rights as agreed by Australia-Indonesia.



that is your imagination what grass are you smoking. What does this B/S has to do with EEZ claims




> This is not biased but scientifically objective.



uSo nscientific and stubbornly biased are you!



> I've given you all the scientific reference and you say unsubstatiated? WOW



wow how can you say they are substantiated on some inadequate references!



> WOW~ the Official Taiwanese Government had explicitly said the incident is outside disputed water and you stubbornly chose to ignore this?
> 
> Tsk tsk tsk~
> I think you have shown yourself that you are the one who is biased.
> http://www.cga.gov.tw/GipOpen/wSite/public/Attachment/f1368153033684.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me highlighted for you...
> &#21335;&#30028;&#32218;&#22806;10&#28012; (10 nm *outside* souther border)



*the line is not EEZ line as quoted 
&#21335;&#30028;&#32218; - literally means southern line, It did not explain what line it is! Further more the pic is not an official release by the Taiwanese Government! 
*

why did you post a pic which showed some people working at area? 

*In conclusion, the murderers opened fired at the unarmed fishermen, chasing the fishermen for over an hour, spaying machine guns at them for 32 rounds; making over 50 holes and disabled the vessels. A man was killed in cold blood. All these occurred in a territory where Taiwan has EEZ claims*


----------



## shuttler

Beast said:


> The moral of the story is just becos you are a law enforcer arming with a big gun and can start shooting discriminatory against unarmed civilian without any disciple and not facing any serious consequence.
> 
> The stupid captain of the PN boat shall be hanged for his barbaric action.



agreed! 
and the sailors who participated in the shooting spree should also be treated as the captain!

Counting down to the expiry of the 72-hour ultimatum! TWO HOURS LEFT!

Barbaric crazy shooting in a DISPUTED TERRITORY at unarmed fishermen should be condemned!


----------



## Pinoy

The Philippine Coast Guard told the ship to stand down for inspection. The Taiwanese ship refused and instead tried to ram the coast guard ship repeated. After ample warning to stop the aggressive behavior, the coast guard fired on the engine compartment trying to disable the ships engine. That's when the fatality happened. If the purpose of the coast guard was to shoot those fishermen, they would all have been shot.


----------



## longyi

Pinoy said:


> The Philippine Coast Guard told the ship to stand down for inspection. The Taiwanese ship refused and instead tried to ram the coast guard ship repeated. After ample warning to stop the aggressive behavior, the coast guard fired on the engine compartment trying to disable the ships engine. That's when the fatality happened. If the purpose of the coast guard was to shoot those fishermen, they would all have been shot.




Obviously, the way you talk, you must have concrete evidences. Can you show us the video tape, Mr Pinoy Talk?


----------



## Pinoy

longyi said:


> Obviously, the way you talk, you must have concrete evidences. Can you show us the video tape, Mr Pinoy Talk?


Don't get so excited. Don't worry you'll see it. Just learn to wait.


----------



## longyi

Pinoy said:


> Don't get so excited. Don't worry you'll see it. Just learn to wait.




LOL now you're an expert of judging my mood over the Internet too, eh? You sound like some I know, do you know Noy Noy? Sometimes he talks like that- opens his mouth before evident comes in.


----------



## Pinoy

longyi said:


> LOL now you're an expert of judging my mood over the Internet too, eh? You sound like some I know, do you know Noy Noy? Sometimes he talks like that- opens his mouth before evident comes in.


If you can't wait for full the investigation then you should know how to read online news and see for yourself. Taiwanese and Chinese are just over reacting, it was an isolated case and only the cost guard was accountable for the incident and not all Filipinos.

Besides, the investigation is not yet over so it is too early for you to react and accuse the entire Filipino people.


----------



## Beast

Pinoy said:


> If you can't wait for full the investigation then you should know how to read online news and see for yourself. Taiwanese and Chinese are just over reacting, it was an isolated case and only the cost guard was accountable for the incident and not all Filipinos.
> 
> Besides, the investigation is not yet over so it is too early for you to react and accuse the entire Filipino people.



Surprisely, it was you who sound so confident, react and accuse the fisherman of using an small unarmed boat trying to ram and provoke a bigger armed patrol craft even the investigation is not over yet.. You turn a big round and accuse us of all the action? Does all pinoy behaves like you?






Take a good look at the fishing boat bow and see what evident of ramming it occured?


----------



## itaskol

Philippine Representative to Taiwan with Philippine President authorized an apology arrived in Taiwan
The World Wide Web Roundup Taiwan's China Times Electronics News reported, looting, Philippine Representative to Taiwan Bai Xili expected today (14) evening at 7 o'clock arrived in Taiwan in the Taiwan authorities ordered the last night of the ultimatum. He said earlier, in response to the four requirements in Taiwan, will bring Philippine President Benigno Aquino III authorized apologize, the same Bai Xili come forward, but after this trip, a Philippine official authorized by the government. It is understood that the Taiwan-Philippine negotiations continued after midnight today, the Philippine side without reasonable explanation, the Taiwan side will freeze all future application Filipino case, refused to Filipino workers to Taiwan.


----------



## faithfulguy

longyi said:


> Obviously, the way you talk, you must have concrete evidences. Can you show us the video tape, Mr Pinoy Talk?



Don't pressure him. They are still setting up the props. It takes time to shoot a movie.


----------



## Pinoy

Beast said:


> Surprisely, it was you who sound so confident, react and accuse the fisherman of using an small unarmed boat trying to ram and provoke a bigger armed patrol craft even the investigation is not over yet.. You turn a big round and accuse us of all the action? Does all pinoy behaves like you?
> 
> Take a good look at the fishing boat bow and see what evident of ramming it occured?


Maybe the Taiwanese fishermen are unarmed but, ramming the coast guard vessel is a different story, like what happened in Japan when the big Chinese fishing boat rammed the Japanese Coast Guard vessel. Taiwanese and Chinese people especially its leaders are using this issue for political gains instead of waiting for full investigation they want automatic apologies and compensation. China Times' editorial went too far in equating one act of a member of the Coast Guard as the entire Philippines acting 'uncivilized'. While in the first place they violated our territory.


----------



## shuttler

faithfulguy said:


> Don't pressure him. They are still setting up the props. It takes time to shoot a movie.



yep they are also asking the technical director of Avatar to give them a hand&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Pinoy said:


> Maybe the Taiwanese fishermen are unarmed but, ramming the coast guard vessel is a different story, like what happened in Japan when the big Chinese fishing boat rammed the Japanese Coast Guard vessel. Taiwanese and Chinese people especially its leaders are using this issue for political gains instead of waiting for full investigation they want automatic apologies and compensation. China Times' editorial went too far in equating one act of a member of the Coast Guard as the entire Philippines acting 'uncivilized'. While in the first place they violated our territory.



Oh? Violate your territories and you can authorize to shoot at unarmed civilian. If Philippino enter PRC illegally. Does it means PRC border guard is legalize to shoot and killed unarmed illegal Pinoy?

Get your head check! Its clearly a display of excessive use of force. And your PN is acting like thug.


----------



## Pinoy

Beast said:


> Oh? Violate your territories and you can authorize to shoot at unarmed civilian. If Philippino enter PRC illegally. Does it means PRC border guard is legalize to shoot and killed unarmed illegal Pinoy?
> 
> Get your head check! Its clearly a display of excessive use of force. And your PN is acting like thug.


Those fisherman did not respect our coast guard. Anybody who is entering our nation's sovereign waters are considered illegal and should therefore stay away. Warning shots were fired but still these fisherman ignored our coast guard. What else are they expecting to happened? ignore them? That is their main task in our country, to guard our Philippine waters from any foreign intrusions. We sympathize to the family but it is not our fault if these fisherman ignored our coast guards warning. They are entering Philippine waters to steal from our resources and that is called stealing.


----------



## shuttler

Pinoy said:


> Maybe the Taiwanese fishermen are unarmed but, ramming the coast guard vessel is a different story, like what happened in Japan when the big Chinese fishing boat rammed the Japanese Coast Guard vessel. Taiwanese and Chinese people especially its leaders are using this issue for political gains instead of waiting for full investigation they want automatic apologies and compensation. China Times' editorial went too far in equating one act of a member of the Coast Guard as the entire Philippines acting 'uncivilized'. While in the first place they violated our territory.



do you know what immediate evidences can produce in ramming one ship against another&#65311;
the philippine government is cr@pping their pants now&#65281;

In the case of the ship of the japanese coast guard which steered its way into the path of our vessel, they did have a collision. The collision was real, not fabricated!


----------



## ChinaToday

Pinoy government apologized and agreed to all president ma demands this news really make pinoys and their cheer leaders here look stupid


----------



## Beast

Pinoy said:


> Those fisherman did not respect our coast guard. Anybody who is entering our nation's sovereign waters are considered illegal and should therefore stay away. Warning shots were fired but still these fisherman ignored our coast guard. What else are they expecting to happened? ignore them? That is their main task in our country, to guard our Philippine waters from any foreign intrusions. We sympathize to the family but it is not our fault if these fisherman ignored our coast guards warning. They are entering Philippine waters to steal from our resources and that is called stealing.



That is a lie make up by PN. Firing shot never given out. Fishing vessel never ram them and PN shoot ROC fishing vessel indiscriminately. The final nail is Philippine representative already arrived in Taiwan and ready to apologize on behalf of Philippine Government... HAHAHA... Eat back your words , Pinoy!


----------



## Pinoy

Your emotion overruled your senses. These Taiwanese intruders who poses as fishermen tried to ram his boat on our patrol ship. They knew they are already fishing on our territory and they want to get over this by such an act. Our coastal guard is just acting in self-defense. 

Our country is one of the most civilized nations on earth. We may not have good military arsenal right now but we are peace loving nation, we may not be perfect citizen of this world but we respect international law, we accede to international provisions on the laws of the the sea. Your country does the reverse. You can bring your whole armada of stupid generals to this country and let see what they're looking for hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Pinoy said:


> Your emotion overruled your senses. These Taiwanese intruders who poses as fishermen tried to ram his boat on our patrol ship. They knew they are already fishing on our territory and they want to get over this by such an act. Our coastal guard is just acting in self-defense.
> 
> Our country is one of the most civilized nations on earth. We may not have good military arsenal right now but we are peace loving nation, we may not be perfect citizen of this world but we respect international law, we accede to international provisions on the laws of the the sea. Your country does the reverse. You can bring your whole armada of stupid generals to this country and let see what they're looking for hahaha



Hey Clown! Take a good look at the picture and see who is lying about the ramming?


----------



## Zero_wing

the vessel they were ramming moron is smaller than that vessel it would sink after being hit and you were in our waters so your demonetization will not work


----------



## ChinaToday

Zero_wing said:


> the vessel they were ramming moron is smaller than that vessel it would sink after being hit and you were in our waters so your demonetization will not work



banana pinoy government apologized and agreed to all Taiwan demands pinoy poor useless government has no choice



Pinoy said:


> Your emotion overruled your senses. These Taiwanese intruders who poses as fishermen tried to ram his boat on our patrol ship. They knew they are already fishing on our territory and they want to get over this by such an act. Our coastal guard is just acting in self-defense.
> 
> Our country is one of the most civilized nations on earth. We may not have good military arsenal right now but we are peace loving nation, we may not be perfect citizen of this world but we respect international law, we accede to international provisions on the laws of the the sea. Your country does the reverse. You can bring your whole armada of stupid generals to this country and let see what they're looking for hahaha



wake up dude banana pinoy is the most useless pathetic country on earth name me one country send hughe number of their women to work as maid


----------



## Pinoy

Beast said:


> Hey Clown! Take a good look at the picture and see who is lying about the ramming?


Civilized people don't violate another country's territory with impunity. Civilized people don't steal the aquatic resources of another country. Civilized people follow internationally-accepted protocols on the high seas. So, you don't try to ram a Philippine coast guard vessel when it tries to approach you, that is, if you are really civilized.


----------



## ChinaToday

Pinoy said:


> Those fisherman did not respect our coast guard. Anybody who is entering our nation's sovereign waters are considered illegal and should therefore stay away. Warning shots were fired but still these fisherman ignored our coast guard. What else are they expecting to happened? ignore them? That is their main task in our country, to guard our Philippine waters from any foreign intrusions. We sympathize to the family but it is not our fault if these fisherman ignored our coast guards warning. They are entering Philippine waters to steal from our resources and that is called stealing.



forget about taking on Taiwan , just look how easy Malaysia kicked your asss few weeks ago


----------



## Pinoy

ChinaToday said:


> forget about taking on Taiwan , just look how easy Malaysia kicked your asss few weeks ago


Malaysia is our friend. Got any problem with that? LOL


----------



## ChinaToday

Pinoy said:


> Civilized people don't violate another country's territory with impunity. Civilized people don't steal the aquatic resources of another country. Civilized people follow internationally-accepted protocols on the high seas. So, you don't try to ram a Philippine coast guard vessel when it tries to approach you, that is, if you are really civilized.



yeah right cilivized people don't violate another country's territory Malaysia military slaughter pinoys like sh@T in sabu just for fun


----------



## visom

ChinaToday said:


> forget about taking on Taiwan , just look how easy Malaysia kicked your asss few weeks ago



He answered your question and all you do is reply with insults?
Stop talking, fool.


----------



## ChinaToday

visom said:


> He answered your question and all you do is reply with insults?
> Stop talking, fool.



he answered some one else question you retardif I were you I stfu


----------



## Zero_wing

ChinaToday said:


> forget about taking on Taiwan , just look how easy Malaysia kicked your asss few weeks ago



 sure whatever dude


----------



## longyi

Pinoy said:


> Your emotion overruled your senses. These Taiwanese intruders who poses as fishermen tried to ram his boat on our patrol ship. They knew they are already fishing on our territory and they want to get over this by such an act. Our coastal guard is just acting in self-defense.
> 
> *Our country is one of the most civilized nations on earth*. We may not have good military arsenal right now but we are peace loving nation, we may not be perfect citizen of this world but we respect international law, we accede to international provisions on the laws of the the sea. Your country does the reverse. You can bring your whole armada of stupid generals to this country and let see what they're looking for hahaha





Hahaha, and the most competent too, according to you, I bet. 



*Philippines apologises to Taiwan over fisherman's death*




TAIPEI: The Philippines on Wednesday apologised to Taiwan after coastguards shot dead a Taiwanese fisherman last week sparking tensions that saw Taipei threaten a naval exercise near Philippine waters.

Taiwan foreign minister David Lin told reporters that "the Philippines has voiced deep regret and apology for the incident" after a closed-door meeting with Antonio Basilio, the de facto Philippine ambassador to Taipei.

The Philippine government will send a special envoy to Taiwan to convey his apologies and condolences to the family of 65-year-old fisherman Hung Shih-cheng, who was shot dead on Thursday, Basilio said.

"Chairman (Amadeo) Perez will repeat his deep regret and apology from the people of the Philippines to the people of Taiwan and the family of Mr Hung for the grief and suffering from his death," Basilio said.

Perez Jr. is chairman of the Manila Economic and Cultural Office (MECO) that represents the Philippines' interest in Taiwan.

Taiwan had demanded an apology by midnight Tuesday (1600 GMT), saying that otherwise it would conduct a naval drill in waters near the Philippines. It had also threatened to freeze the sending of Philippine workers to the island.

The two sides also agreed to jointly launch an investigation into the incident, that has sparked outrage in Taiwan. On Monday hundreds of angry fishermen burned Philippine flags and hurled eggs at Manila's de facto embassy in Taipei.

"The Philippines has made some positive reactions towards our demand," Lin said when asked if his government would still consider sanctions against Manila, adding that the pledges from the Philippine government would need to be further evaluated.

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapacific/philippines-apologises-to-taiwan-over-fi/675206.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

longyi said:


> Hahaha, and the most competent too, according to you, I bet.
> 
> 
> 
> *Philippines apologises to Taiwan over fisherman's death*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TAIPEI: The Philippines on Wednesday apologised to Taiwan after coastguards shot dead a Taiwanese fisherman last week sparking tensions that saw Taipei threaten a naval exercise near Philippine waters.
> 
> Taiwan foreign minister David Lin told reporters that "the Philippines has voiced deep regret and apology for the incident" after a closed-door meeting with Antonio Basilio, the de facto Philippine ambassador to Taipei.
> 
> The Philippine government will send a special envoy to Taiwan to convey his apologies and condolences to the family of 65-year-old fisherman Hung Shih-cheng, who was shot dead on Thursday, Basilio said.
> 
> "Chairman (Amadeo) Perez will repeat his deep regret and apology from the people of the Philippines to the people of Taiwan and the family of Mr Hung for the grief and suffering from his death," Basilio said.
> 
> Perez Jr. is chairman of the Manila Economic and Cultural Office (MECO) that represents the Philippines' interest in Taiwan.
> 
> Taiwan had demanded an apology by midnight Tuesday (1600 GMT), saying that otherwise it would conduct a naval drill in waters near the Philippines. It had also threatened to freeze the sending of Philippine workers to the island.
> 
> The two sides also agreed to jointly launch an investigation into the incident, that has sparked outrage in Taiwan. On Monday hundreds of angry fishermen burned Philippine flags and hurled eggs at Manila's de facto embassy in Taipei.
> 
> "The Philippines has made some positive reactions towards our demand," Lin said when asked if his government would still consider sanctions against Manila, adding that the pledges from the Philippine government would need to be further evaluated.
> 
> Philippines apologises to Taiwan over fisherman's death - Channel NewsAsia



So says the racist arrogant jerk


----------



## longyi

Zero_wing said:


> So says the racist arrogant jerk





Where in my post has racial overtone?

Post reported.


----------



## p3avi8tor69

Its over the Pinoys have surrendered and apologized. No need to let emotions run out of control.


Gunboat diplomacy rules.


http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/world/17146090/philippines-apologises-to-taiwan-over-fishermans-death/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## huskie

So finally Philippine is paying the price for the Filipino coast guard's murdering act. To the Filipino clowns on this forum, if you still have any sense of shame left, you'd probably want to dig some holes to bury your heads, and judging by your remarks, you only need to dig small holes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

Wow that's nice i think its other way around one the world will just see weak country being gang up by powerful countries why should be ashamed of defend my country from plunders i guess reasoning with moron is simply impossible i say bring it on.


----------



## ChinaToday

*Philippines apologises to Taiwan over fisherman's death*

The Philippines on Wednesday apologised to Taiwan after coastguards shot dead a Taiwanese fisherman sparking tensions that saw Taipei threaten a naval exercise near Philippine waters.

Philippines apologises to Taiwan over fisherman's death | Bangkok Post: news

Taiwanese life so precious compared to pinoys, Malaysia slaughtered atleast 60 pinoys in sabu and no apology given


----------



## Leonhart

huskie said:


> So finally Philippine is paying the price for the Filipino coast guard's murdering act. To the Filipino clowns on this forum, if you still have any sense of shame left, you'd probably want to dig some holes to bury your heads, and judging by your remarks, you only need to dig small holes.



Classic! LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## Beast

Philippine admit their wrong doing of slaughtering innocent fisherman. They admit Taiwan fishing boat did not ram PN patrol ship. They admit their law enforcer are thugs. They admit previous self defense action like what zero-wing describe are pack of lies to defend their stupid action. 

But as magnanimous ROC, Philippine apologise for their barbaric act. We accepted the apology but further action will taken if barbaric pinoy did not display sincere apology of their wrong doing....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## p3avi8tor69

Yeah Taiwan came up on top but in the long run I think Taiwan shot her self in the foot. The implied threat of force will change how the world views Taiwan from a beleaguered nation to one of a wanna be bully. In the end, I think Taiwan's circle of friends just got smaller.


----------



## applesauce

p3avi8tor69 said:


> Yeah Taiwan came up on top but in the long run I think Taiwan shot her self in the foot. The implied threat of force will change how the world views Taiwan from a beleaguered nation to one of a wanna be bully. In the end, I think Taiwan's circle of friends just got smaller.



i dont think so, in this case it was clear that the ROC was wronged and its actions where fully justified, heck the US has gone to war for less, not to mention the only "friend" the ROC need is the USA, and the US isnt about to abandon them anytime soon


----------



## longyi

I think it's the perfect time for Taiwan to flex her muscle. Now a day others only respect you if you're willing to use you muscle.

A message to other SCS claimants (read VN): Keep your hands off our Taiping Island (Itu Aba)!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## armchairPrivate

Philippines says sorry for death of fisherman - China.org.cn

*Philippines says sorry for death of fisherman*

The Philippine government last night reversed its stance over the shooting of a Taiwanese fisherman and agreed to three demands from Taipei authorities -- a formal apology, the speeding up of an investigation into the death and punishment for the perpetrators.

However, it stopped short of mentioning the demand for compensation to be paid to the fisherman's family.

The announcement came at a late-night press conference given by the Philippines' representative to Taiwan, Antonio Basilio, after he arrived in Taipei from Manila.

The Taiwanese authorities had set a deadline of midnight last night for the apology and had warned the Philippines of diplomatic and economic measures if it did not respond positively.

Basilio had returned to Manila on Monday to discuss the handling of the incident.

Hung Sih-cheng, 65, was shot dead last Thursday when a Philippine coast guard vessel opened fire on his boat.

Though Basilio visited the family of the dead man and expressed his sympathy and condolences, the Philippines had refused to make a formal apology, saying that an inquiry into the matter had begun and it would be better to wait for the results.

Earlier yesterday, Philippine presidential spokesman Edwin Lacierda said his country would rather defer any comment on a response to Taiwan's demands over the incident involving the Taiwanese fishing vessel.

"If there will be a response, it will be handled through the proper channels and not through the media," Lacierda said in a news briefing at Malacanang, the presidential palace.

A Chinese foreign ministry spokesman also said yesterday that China hoped the Philippines would conduct a thorough investigation into the fatal shooting of the fisherman.

"We hope the Philippines will conduct a thorough investigation into the incident and provide a concrete explanation at an early date," spokesman Hong Lei said.

"We have always firmly safeguarded the safety and legitimate rights and interests of our Taiwan compatriots," Hong noted, adding that the central government had already made strong representations to the Philippines.

Last week, a spokesman for the State Council's Taiwan Affairs Office condemned the shooting, calling it "barbaric."


----------



## dunhill

Martian2 said:


> Aggressive and murderous Filipinos.
> 
> Taiwan should use its modern navy and air force to completely flatten the arrogant Filipinos.
> 
> Those that seek blood should be shown no mercy.




Yeah ... I agreed then ... your *China* aren't much different ..!!!



longyi said:


> I think it's the perfect time for Taiwan to flex her muscle. Now a day others only respect you if you're willing to use you muscle.
> 
> A message to other SCS claimants (read VN): Keep your hands off our Taiping Island (Itu Aba)!



Read longyi and CN members: *You* are the one who should *hands off* VN Islands


----------



## longyi

dunhill said:


> Yeah ... I agreed then ... your *China* aren't much different ..!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Read longyi and CN members: *You* are the one who should *hands off* VN Islands





Last time I check Taiping Island was never VN's and in fact VN didn't occupy any Sprately island until 1974.


----------



## dunhill

longyi said:


> Last time I check Taiping Island was never VN's and in fact VN didn't occupy any Sprately island until 1974.



During that time, VN is lacking of man power and civil war was massive killing. That's why China took a chance to attack VN on 1974, then during VN leader dies in 1988 China started killing *UNARMED* soldiers [Please see you tube]


----------



## longyi

dunhill said:


> During that time, VN is lacking of man power and civil war was massive killing. That's why China took a chance to attack VN on 1974, then during VN leader dies in 1988 China started killing *UNARMED* soldiers [Please see you tube]





Again I was talking about Taiwan. Taiwan was the unwilling occupant of Taiping Island after WWII. She placed a marker stone there and let the island untouched until decades later when everybody was fighting for the Sprately islands. It wasn't until a little skirmish with VN last year before she strengthened the island's defense. What I meant to say on my original post was that now people would know she will use force, if necessary, to defense her possessions after this incident with PI. And that's good for her image in this aspect.


----------



## Bob Ong

To the Chinese and Taiwanese people 

"We're sorry to your citizen who tried to ram our coast guard ship and died within our EEZ and wasn't able to eat fish that he caught illegally in our waters, our deepest sympathy. We promise the next time we caught another illegal poacher of yours, we will properly take care of him in prison."

Happy now?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bob Ong

direct apology from MECO


----------



## USAHawk785

Bob Ong said:


> To the Chinese and Taiwanese people
> 
> "We're sorry to your citizen who tried to ram our coast guard ship and died within our EEZ and wasn't able to eat fish that he caught illegally in our waters, our deepest sympathy. We promise the next time we caught another illegal poacher of yours, we will properly take care of him in prison."
> 
> Happy now?



CLASSIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Bob Ong said:


> To the Chinese and Taiwanese people
> 
> "We're sorry to your citizen who tried to ram our coast guard ship and died within our EEZ and wasn't able to eat fish that he caught illegally in our waters, our deepest sympathy. We promise the next time we caught another illegal poacher of yours, we will properly take care of him in prison."
> 
> Happy now?



No. Previously You are insist Philippine action is right and you will stand by your thugs action. You claim Taiwan fishermen deserve to be shot for intruding Pinoy territories and serve them right for ramming PN ship... 

Now Pinoy become a clown of its previous claim by admiting their wrongdoing. So equally, you are a clown too. You must also admit your wrong doing and kowtow to us for falsefully accusing the dead fisher man of ramming PN ship..

*You are just a BIG CHICKEN*!  



USAHawk785 said:


> CLASSIC.



I thought few days ago you claim Philippine action is correct and now Pinoy admit its their wrongdoing. DOes that makes you look like a idiot now?


----------



## Bob Ong

Beast said:


> No. Previously You are insist Philippine action is right and you will stand by your thugs action. You claim Taiwan fishermen deserve to be shot for intruding Pinoy territories and serve them right for ramming PN ship...
> 
> Now Pinoy become a clown of its previous claim by admiting their wrongdoing. So equally, you are a clown too. You must also admit your wrong doing and kowtow to us for falsefully accusing the dead fisher man of ramming PN ship..
> 
> *You are just a BIG CHICKEN*!
> 
> 
> I thought few days ago you claim Philippine action is correct and now Pinoy admit its their wrongdoing. DOes that makes you look like a idiot now?


Well our Government try to understand the Taiwanese perspective on the issue. We're done for apology, so once is enough. We're not barbaric as China.


----------



## USAHawk785

This is all a manifestation of political niceties to ensure bilateral ties between the Philippines and Taiwan, which are both of vital strategic interests to the United States. 

As I said, within 3-4 months, this issue will abate. And Taiwan will get back to its anti-PRC rhetoric at the imposition of the United States. 

The response from the Philippines illustrates the humanitarian view of the Philippines and their cordial expression for mutual beatification yet at the same time maintaining the rule of law.


----------



## WuMaoCleverbot

Bob Ong said:


> direct apology from MECO



What I understand about the apology is that the apology was for the death of the fisherman and nothing more. Our Philippine CG just did their job, even Taiwan's gov't admitted that their fishing boats intruded deep inside philippine waters. The Chinese should blame the Taiwanese skipper of the boat, he endangered the lives of his crew when he decided to run away from our CG and used his boat as a weapon when he tried to ram our CG ship, he should have stopped and allowed our CG to board their ship.


----------



## Beast

USAHawk785 said:


> This is all a manifestation of political niceties to ensure bilateral ties between the Philippines and Taiwan, which are both of vital strategic interests to the United States.
> 
> As I said, within 3-4 months, this issue will abate. And Taiwan will get back to its anti-PRC rhetoric at the imposition of the United States.
> 
> The response from the Philippines illustrates the humanitarian view of the Philippines and their cordial expression for mutual beatification yet at the same time maintaining the rule of law.



It doesn't matter. What matter is you make a idiot out of yourself by standing on the Pinoy side durng the whole saga with insisting PN action is 100% justify. Now even Pinoy admit its their wrong doing to shoot at unarmed fisherman. So that will make all your previous statement of accusing Taiwan and supporting Pinoy useless and stupid! 

In fact, now you sounds like a clown and loser!

http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...ot-dead-filipino-military-19.html#post4276780


----------



## USAHawk785

I stand by my previous opinion as afformentioned since the dawn of these threads regarding the subject matter. In regards to the Philippine Government's decision to commit a formal apology, they apology was in regards to the unfortunate shooting death of said 65 year old Taiwanese man. The Philippine Coast Guard had the right to defend itself and the neutralization of said individual who posed a threat to the coast guard ship. 

The decision to apologize is nothing but political niceties to reduce tension , probably at the behest of American whispers to both Taiwanese and Philippine officials. 

In the end of the day, our strategic interests are preserved.  

_Ludus obicit in fossor qui alieno_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

USAHawk785 said:


> I stand by my previous opinion as afformentioned since the dawn of these threads regarding the subject matter. In regards to the Philippine Government's decision to commit a formal apology, they apology was in regards to the unfortunate shooting death of said 65 year old Taiwanese man. The Philippine Coast Guard had the right to defend itself and the neutralization of said individual who posed a threat to the coast guard ship.
> 
> The decision to apologize is nothing but political niceties to reduce tension , probably at the behest of American whispers to both Taiwanese and Philippine officials.
> 
> In the end of the day, our strategic interests are preserved.
> 
> _Ludus obicit in fossor qui alieno_



your adopted country's strategy is collapsing

for the pinoys, first they refused to admit any shooting; then refused to apologize and fabricated the stories of "ramming", and they said they got a taped record but never to miake it public as of today!

Poor advice from their uncle who gifted them with rusty second hand weapons for defence against the Taiwanese.

Even indians start to learn latin for a change preparing for the collapse of their master!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

shuttler said:


> your adopted country's strategy is collapsing
> 
> for the pinoys, first they refused to admit any shooting; then refused to apologize and fabricated the stories of "ramming", and they said they got a taped record but never to miake it public as of today!
> 
> Poor advice from their uncle who gifted them with rusty second hand weapons for defence against the Taiwanese.
> 
> Even indians start to learn latin for a change preparing for the collapse of their master!



Master this master that dude stop watch S and M **** videos your going


----------



## longyi

WarsawMo said:


> Debate here seems to get a little out of hand.
> Saw this news on the net.
> It seems like the shooting is JUSTIFIED.
> And if im going to pick side.
> I put my money for the philippines.
> Im an environmentalist.
> I cant forget the CHINESE who beached their ship on tubataha reefs and the nerve of them to put philippine flag on their ship for disguise.
> If ever my dear country indonesia saw chinese shps n our water ill be glad that they will be shot.





The shooting is justified? LOL aside from that America faag above, you're the only non Filipino overjoys in this murder on the high sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chinapakistan

longyi said:


> The shooting is justified? LOL aside from that America faag above, you're the only non Filipino overjoys in this murder on the high sea.



He is just a Chinese hater, From all of his 3 posts it seems he registered this ID is just for blaming Chinese whatever the thread/topic is relevant to Chinese or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sdjd2013

in almost every you will see low lives like this guy who disrespects Chinese everywhere, who are the pillars of countries and communities, unlike flips who live off the fat of the governments. Filipino manuns with disregard for any human life should be taught a lesson. This is one fight America should not meddle with. Just because America sacrificed an ambassador in Bengahzi doesn't mean Taiwan can sacrifice a fisherman in its own territory. Time to talk is over, president Ma should ignore the State Dept. and unleash military prowess to demonstrate to all those who have disrespected Taiwan for the past 60 years.


----------



## sdjd2013

Bob Ong said:


> To the Chinese and Taiwanese people
> 
> "We're sorry to your citizen who tried to ram our coast guard ship and died within our EEZ and wasn't able to eat fish that he caught illegally in our waters, our deepest sympathy. We promise the next time we caught another illegal poacher of yours, we will properly take care of him in prison."
> 
> Happy now?



This "classic" quote just thwarted any good intention your low-life government tried to convey. In fact, your disingenuous quote is representative of the typical bull **** that comes out of the mouth of every Flip, Manun's I have every met in my life. You guys are all born liars, thinking it's okay to lie as long as you get away with it. I don't believe any word a Flip says to me, and for a white boy to believe that is just plain naïve, and/or self-serving, like the State Dept., who probably don't think much of a fisherman with Chinky-eyes to them. ******* white boys.
.

Taiwan should kick the crap outta Indonesia for raping and killing Chinese civilians, too. You guys are bunch of low lives with no culture, no work ethics, and just living off the fat of the land, like a parasite. Eat **** and die.


----------



## Pinoy

This is impressive. Our Philippine envoy deeply apologized even though the investigation is ongoing. But what is distressing is that Taiwan appears to have rejected it. I don't want to think that their government has ulterior plans for this. We expressed apologies and they rejected it. What now? Sad as it may seem, the sanctions are directly irrelevant to the situation. It's like dousing a burning house with flammable liquid. I'm looking at the irrationality of Taiwan very closely.


----------



## sdjd2013

USAHawk785 said:


> I stand by my previous opinion as afformentioned since the dawn of these threads regarding the subject matter. In regards to the Philippine Government's decision to commit a formal apology, they apology was in regards to the unfortunate shooting death of said 65 year old Taiwanese man. The Philippine Coast Guard had the right to defend itself and the neutralization of said individual who posed a threat to the coast guard ship.
> 
> The decision to apologize is nothing but political niceties to reduce tension , probably at the behest of American whispers to both Taiwanese and Philippine officials.
> 
> In the end of the day, our strategic interests are preserved.
> 
> _Ludus obicit in fossor qui alieno_



RIIIIIIGHT!!!, AT THE EXPENSE OF CITIZENS OF OTHER COUNTRIES, OF COURSE!


----------



## Pinoy

I guess no amount of apology will satisfy these crazy people. The Philippines already apologized for the loss of life which is indeed regrettable but we should not forget why this incident happened. It&#8217;s not like the Philippine Coast Guard went out hunting for fishermen to shoot but them coming to our territories without permission and tried to ram our government vessel.


----------



## sdjd2013

you are not looking at it close enough. The apology was "conditional," and given the PH Fisheries is infamous for pirating and extorting Taiwanese (exclusive of all other nationalities) fisherman for the last 20 years, the language of "financial assistance" does not comport with the purported "apology" form the people of PH, especially when people like Bob Ong make light of the situation after the "sincere" apology. Really? not sincere enough I'd say, until the PH government publicly admits that it has killed an unarmed, fleeing civilian while in chase (not in defense), and uses the work "COMPENSATION" somewhere in the so-called apology. Otherwise, it's war I'd say.

**** your apologies. Admit to the truth. What idiot would ram a warship with a fishing boat? not even a manun would do that?!! The fishing boat was not in YOUR territory, it was within international waters that your manuns claimed as your own only recently.



Pinoy said:


> I guess no amount of apology will satisfy these crazy people. The Philippines already apologized for the loss of life which is indeed regrettable but we should not forget why this incident happened. It&#8217;s not like the Philippine Coast Guard went out hunting for fishermen to shoot but them coming to our territories without permission and tried to ram our government vessel.



**** your apologies. Admit to the truth. What idiot would ram a warship with a fishing boat? not even a manun would do that?!! The fishing boat was not in YOUR territory, it was within international waters that your manuns claimed as your own only recently.


----------



## Pinoy

sdjd2013 said:


> you are not looking at it close enough. The apology was "conditional," and given the PH Fisheries is infamous for pirating and extorting Taiwanese (exclusive of all other nationalities) fisherman for the last 20 years, the language of "financial assistance" does not comport with the purported "apology" form the people of PH, especially when people like Bob Ong make light of the situation after the "sincere" apology. Really? not sincere enough I'd say, until the PH government publicly admits that it has killed an unarmed, fleeing civilian while in chase (not in defense), and uses the work "COMPENSATION" somewhere in the so-called apology. Otherwise, it's war I'd say.
> 
> **** your apologies. Admit to the truth. What idiot would ram a warship with a fishing boat? not even a manun would do that?!! The fishing boat was not in YOUR territory, it was within international waters that your manuns claimed as your own only recently.
> 
> 
> 
> **** your apologies. Admit to the truth. What idiot would ram a warship with a fishing boat? not even a manun would do that?!! The fishing boat was not in YOUR territory, it was within international waters that your manuns claimed as your own only recently.


One is enough, two is too much, three is a poison that kills a person. Simple adage yet true. You deliberately doing it over and over again in our territory. You are no different from the bullying mainlanders in that you are both land grabber and sea grabber.


----------



## Pinoy

sdjd2013 said:


> **** your apologies. Admit to the truth. What idiot would ram a warship with a fishing boat? not even a manun would do that?!! The fishing boat was not in YOUR territory, it was within international waters that your manuns claimed as your own only recently.


We, Filipinos, regret the death of Mr. Hung. A death is always unfortunate but this is not the first time you violated our territory, not only steal our fish but also disobeyed our laws. 

By the way, Balintang channel is Philippine territory. It&#8217;s the Bashi channel that is the international passage way. Study your map first before you say your piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

sdjd2013 said:


> you are not looking at it close enough. The apology was "conditional," and given the PH Fisheries is infamous for pirating and extorting Taiwanese (exclusive of all other nationalities) fisherman for the last 20 years, the language of "financial assistance" does not comport with the purported "apology" form the people of PH, especially when people like Bob Ong make light of the situation after the "sincere" apology. Really? not sincere enough I'd say, until the PH government publicly admits that it has killed an unarmed, fleeing civilian while in chase (not in defense), and uses the work "COMPENSATION" somewhere in the so-called apology. Otherwise, it's war I'd say.
> 
> **** your apologies. Admit to the truth. What idiot would ram a warship with a fishing boat? not even a manun would do that?!! The fishing boat was not in YOUR territory, it was within international waters that your manuns claimed as your own only recently.
> 
> 
> 
> **** your apologies. Admit to the truth. What idiot would ram a warship with a fishing boat? not even a manun would do that?!! The fishing boat was not in YOUR territory, it was within international waters that your manuns claimed as your own only recently.



Warship see can't even get that right its small PCG ship made from tinfoil and ramming a Government ship is crime of any size so stop demonizing my people with your b.s because ramming to ships is popular with all chinese fishermen just ask the Japanese and the Koreans and last year chinese ship ram a small filipino ship face it you people are just dumb to insist it was a warship clearly its not so cut the victim b.s


----------



## Pinoy

The fishermen were caught 48 nm SOUTH of Batanes and not NORTH. So clearly this is within Philippine waters. Taiwan can not also invoke the 200 nm EEZ. For one, the distance between Taiwan and the Philippines is only 120 nm.

















By the way Taiwan can not invoke UNCLOS because they are not a signatory to it. 

Heck they are not even a member of UN. LMAO!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

I think you guys got serving of the b pudding galing mo kabayan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sonicbomb

shouldn't Philippines send their Navy to the location now? why Philippines defend their territory against fisherman but not opponents Navy?


----------



## Snomannen

sdjd2013 said:


> you are not looking at it close enough. The apology was "conditional," and given the PH Fisheries is infamous for pirating and extorting Taiwanese (exclusive of all other nationalities) fisherman for the last 20 years, the language of "financial assistance" does not comport with the purported "apology" form the people of PH, especially when people like Bob Ong make light of the situation after the "sincere" apology. Really? not sincere enough I'd say, until the PH government publicly admits that it has killed an unarmed, fleeing civilian while in chase (not in defense), and uses the work "COMPENSATION" somewhere in the so-called apology. Otherwise, it's war I'd say.
> 
> **** your apologies. Admit to the truth. What idiot would ram a warship with a fishing boat? not even a manun would do that?!! The fishing boat was not in YOUR territory, it was within international waters that your manuns claimed as your own only recently.
> 
> 
> 
> **** your apologies. Admit to the truth. What idiot would ram a warship with a fishing boat? not even a manun would do that?!! The fishing boat was not in YOUR territory, it was within international waters that your manuns claimed as your own only recently.



Next time if there are Filipino commit crime in your land, just shoot them directly.
But you can't do such a thing, since Taiwan is a peaceful, cultural 'nation'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

KirovAirship said:


> Next time if there are Filipino commit crime in your land, just shoot them directly.
> But you can't do such a thing, since Taiwan is a peaceful, cultural 'nation'.



Peaceful they came all lands and seas as their own oh please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Snomannen

Zero_wing said:


> Peaceful they came all lands and seas as their own oh please



We are so peaceful that we never put a bullet in those from your country who steal from their hirer and doing drugs business in our city. Compare with you kind we are like angles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Snomannen

Zero_wing said:


> Wow again with the Self description dude you really love yourselves as trash well i guess some of us has too



Yawn~ stop talking useless nonsense, call you maids back to your greatest country, hurry up you stupid recorder~

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChinaToday

KirovAirship said:


> Yawn~ stop talking useless nonsense and call you maids back to your greatest country, hurry up you stupid recorder~



they wont they are begging Taiwan to give more working visa to banana guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

KirovAirship said:


> Yawn~ stop talking useless nonsense, call you maids back to your greatest country, hurry up you stupid recorder~



Sure but please call your trash back too 



ChinaToday said:


> they wont they are begging Taiwan to give more working visa to banana guys



Nice you took those English lessons like i ask


----------



## Bob Ong

Pinoy said:


> The fishermen were caught 48 nm SOUTH of Batanes and not NORTH. So clearly this is within Philippine waters. Taiwan can not also invoke the 200 nm EEZ. For one, the distance between Taiwan and the Philippines is only 120 nm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Taiwan can not invoke UNCLOS because they are not a signatory to it.
> 
> Heck they are not even a member of UN. LMAO!


you hit the nail on the head kabayan 


The Philippine economy will continue to improve without Taiwan. Nor we need the Chinese poachers and thieves.


Taiwan-Philippine economic exchanges may be deferred: minister - Taiwan News Online
*
Taiwan-Philippine economic exchanges may be deferred: minister*
Central News Agency 

Taipei, May 15 (CNA) Taiwan is considering suspending economic exchanges with the Philippines because of its handling of an attack by one of its government vessels on a Taiwanese fishing boat, Economics Minister Chang Chia-juch said Wednesday. If the Philippines does not provide satisfactory responses to Taiwan's demands related to the incident by 6 p.m. Wednesday, Taiwan will impose further sanctions against the Philippines, Chang said at a legislative hearing. Invitations of Philippine officials, subsidies for Philippine buyers to visit Taiwan, and investment solicitation and trade promotion activities could all be suspended or postponed until August at the earliest, the ministry said in a prepared document. The ministry has also stopped encouraging local businesses to invest in the Philippines, Chang said.

More far-reaching economic sanctions, however, could hurt Taiwan more than the Philippines. Bilateral trade between the two countries totaled US$10.97 billion in 2012, with Taiwan showing a US$6.77 billion trade surplus, according to government statistics. The Taipei-based Taiwan Institute of Economic Research cautioned recently that potential economic sanctions against the Philippines would likely have only a limited impact on the Philippine economy. Taiwan was the Philippines' 10th largest investor in 2012, injecting US$58.54 million into the Philippine economy last year, but that only accounted for 0.85 percent of foreign investment in the country. In addition, around 10 million Filipinos work overseas, but only 87,000 of them work in Taiwan, also limiting Taiwan's leverage, said Gordon Sun, director of the institute's macroeconomic forecasting center. "Imposing economic sanctions on the Philippines might not necessarily be in Taiwan's favor, and the Philippine economy might not be hurt as much as we expect," he told CNA on May 13. (By James Lee)


----------



## sdjd2013

There is still no word of the investigation results. It has been 6 days. How long do they need to edit the video?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sdjd2013

Meanwhile, the leadership of the US House Subcommittee on Asia and the Pacific called on the Philippines to apologize for the killing by its Coast Guard of the fisherman, punish the perpetrators and compensate the victim&#8217;s family.

&#8220;A government vessel&#8217;s shooting of an unarmed fishing boat is an act of violence and is in violation of international law,&#8221; chairman Steve Chabot and ranking member Eni Faleomaveaga said in a joint statement on Wednesday.

&#8220;Therefore, we call upon the Philippines to promptly and sincerely respond to the requests of the Taiwan government to apologize, punish the perpetrators, and provide proper compensation to the victim&#8217;s family based on humanitarian grounds.&#8221; &#8211; AP, Aurea Calica, Rudy Santos, Edu Punay, Jose Rodel Clapano, Marvin Sy, Mayen Jaymalin, Jaime Laude, Jose Katigbak (STAR Washington bureau)


Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...d-fisherman-philippines-34.html#ixzz2TW18AP3o


----------



## NiceGuy

sdjd2013 said:


> Meanwhile, the leadership of the US House Subcommittee on Asia and the Pacific called on the Philippines to apologize for the killing by its Coast Guard of the fisherman, punish the perpetrators and compensate the victim&#8217;s family.
> 
> &#8220;A government vessel&#8217;s shooting of an unarmed fishing boat is an act of violence and is in violation of international law,&#8221; chairman Steve Chabot and ranking member Eni Faleomaveaga said in a joint statement on Wednesday.
> 
> &#8220;Therefore, we call upon the Philippines to promptly and sincerely respond to the requests of the Taiwan government to apologize, punish the perpetrators, and provide proper compensation to the victim&#8217;s family based on humanitarian grounds.&#8221; &#8211; AP, Aurea Calica, Rudy Santos, Edu Punay, Jose Rodel Clapano, Marvin Sy, Mayen Jaymalin, Jaime Laude, Jose Katigbak (STAR Washington bureau)
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...d-fisherman-philippines-34.html#ixzz2TW18AP3o


If US dont protect Phil,then time for Phil to look for protection from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pinoy

sdjd2013 said:


> Meanwhile, the leadership of the US House Subcommittee on Asia and the Pacific called on the Philippines to apologize for the killing by its Coast Guard of the fisherman, punish the perpetrators and compensate the victims family.
> 
> A government vessels shooting of an unarmed fishing boat is an act of violence and is in violation of international law, chairman Steve Chabot and ranking member Eni Faleomaveaga said in a joint statement on Wednesday.
> 
> Therefore, we call upon the Philippines to promptly and sincerely respond to the requests of the Taiwan government to apologize, punish the perpetrators, and provide proper compensation to the victims family based on humanitarian grounds.  AP, Aurea Calica, Rudy Santos, Edu Punay, Jose Rodel Clapano, Marvin Sy, Mayen Jaymalin, Jaime Laude, Jose Katigbak (STAR Washington bureau)
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...d-fisherman-philippines-34.html#ixzz2TW18AP3o


Meanwhile the US already lauds PH for expression of regret over Taiwan incident

We applaud President Aquino and his governments expression of regret over this incident [and] the fact that theyve agreed to an investigation Were glad that theyre gonna work these things out as democracies do,

another hard SLAP again for Taiwan. LMAO!


----------



## Leonhart

NiceGuy said:


> If US dont protect Phil,then time for Phil to look for protection from Russia.



Russia? ROFL.

If they don't listen to the US, US will bomb them for being the useless pawns that they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pinoy

Bob Ong said:


> you hit the nail on the head kabayan
> 
> 
> The Philippine economy will continue to improve without Taiwan. Nor we need the Chinese poachers and thieves.
> 
> 
> Taiwan-Philippine economic exchanges may be deferred: minister - Taiwan News Online
> *
> Taiwan-Philippine economic exchanges may be deferred: minister*
> Central News Agency
> 
> Taipei, May 15 (CNA) Taiwan is considering suspending economic exchanges with the Philippines because of its handling of an attack by one of its government vessels on a Taiwanese fishing boat, Economics Minister Chang Chia-juch said Wednesday. If the Philippines does not provide satisfactory responses to Taiwan's demands related to the incident by 6 p.m. Wednesday, Taiwan will impose further sanctions against the Philippines, Chang said at a legislative hearing. Invitations of Philippine officials, subsidies for Philippine buyers to visit Taiwan, and investment solicitation and trade promotion activities could all be suspended or postponed until August at the earliest, the ministry said in a prepared document. The ministry has also stopped encouraging local businesses to invest in the Philippines, Chang said.
> 
> More far-reaching economic sanctions, however, could hurt Taiwan more than the Philippines. Bilateral trade between the two countries totaled US$10.97 billion in 2012, with Taiwan showing a US$6.77 billion trade surplus, according to government statistics. The Taipei-based Taiwan Institute of Economic Research cautioned recently that potential economic sanctions against the Philippines would likely have only a limited impact on the Philippine economy. Taiwan was the Philippines' 10th largest investor in 2012, injecting US$58.54 million into the Philippine economy last year, but that only accounted for 0.85 percent of foreign investment in the country. In addition, around 10 million Filipinos work overseas, but only 87,000 of them work in Taiwan, also limiting Taiwan's leverage, said Gordon Sun, director of the institute's macroeconomic forecasting center. "Imposing economic sanctions on the Philippines might not necessarily be in Taiwan's favor, and the Philippine economy might not be hurt as much as we expect," he told CNA on May 13. (By James Lee)


We have more import from Taiwan than export and Philippines buy $3 Billion worth of goods to Taiwan every year. Make that zero and see their profit go down by $3 Billion. Let us see who will suffer. LMAO!


----------



## 3310

that statement is unofficial if it did not came from the state department. they would anger Taiwan if they did not make any kind of response. smart diplomacy at work.


----------



## Pinoy

Leonhart said:


> Russia? ROFL.
> 
> If they don't listen to the US, US will bomb them for being the useless pawns that they are.


Don't worry we prefer US over China that's why you still can't touch us. LMAO!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sdjd2013

3310 said:


> that statement is unofficial if it did not came from the state department. they would anger Taiwan if they did not make any kind of response. smart diplomacy at work.



you make it sound like the U.S. is for PH and against Taiwan. The U.S. has said that both countries should keep the possibility of conflict to a minimum, which means they expect Taiwan to use force when push comes to shove, but unlike PH, the U.S. trusts Taiwan to use military force in a responsible manner. Anyways, the U.S. only wants your land for military bases and your virgin hookers.

Your dilapidated military is not worth the plane ticket for u.s. to send their ambassador to mitigate the situation.


----------



## Zero_wing

sdjd2013 said:


> you make it sound like the U.S. is for PH and against Taiwan. The U.S. has said that both countries should keep the possibility of conflict to a minimum, which means they expect Taiwan to use force when push comes to shove, but unlike PH, the U.S. trusts Taiwan to use military force in a responsible manner. Anyways, the U.S. only wants your land for military bases and your virgin hookers.
> 
> Your dilapidated military is not worth the plane ticket for u.s. to send their ambassador to mitigate the situation.



Sir we have no intention of using our military anyway and is no secret what the current condition of the Philippine military is but i would to inform you that attacking the philippines would invoke the MDT with the States because it states that any attack on the Philippines is consider an attack on the states itself but like most minded filipinos as much i like the states i dont think so i think the states wants the Philippines to solves this diplomatically not using force i think they just going to sent the 7th fleet to act as wall between us to prevent either side to open fire as far as responsible i doubt it just ask Japan and the poor filipinos who just got hurt because of Ma political mileage run


----------



## Bob Ong

Pinoy said:


> We have more import from Taiwan than export and Philippines buy $3 Billion worth of goods to Taiwan every year. Make that zero and see their profit go down by $3 Billion. Let us see who will suffer. LMAO!


Tit for Tat. Let's boycott products made in Taiwan. This Taiwanese over-reaction is getting out of hand. I think, if Filipino workers will leave Taiwan, defienitely Taiwan will also be affected economically, as Pinoys are hardworkers and they will be forced to hire from other countries who can't speak English or they hire local at high salaries. 

Let them hire mainland Chinese so that within two-years time, mainland China will invade Taiwan without firing a shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

Bob Ong said:


> Tit for Tat. Let's boycott products made in Taiwan. This Taiwanese over-reaction is getting out of hand. I think, if Filipino workers will leave Taiwan, defienitely Taiwan will also be affected economically, as Pinoys are hardworkers and they will be forced to hire from other countries who can't speak English or they hire local at high salaries.
> 
> Let them hire mainland Chinese so that within two-year&#8217;s time, mainland China will invade Taiwan without firing a shot.



Iuwi na mga pilipino sa taewan kawawa sila dahi kay Ma gago kasi sabi niya kasalanan ng mga pilipino pero ayaw nila masaktan ng mga pilipino sa taewan pero kabaliktaran ng ngayari sa mga kawawa natin kababayan mga hayop ito lahat ng mga chekwa mula HK, Mainland wala sila pinagkaiba mga walang ligo hayop!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pinoy

Bob Ong said:


> Tit for Tat. Let's boycott products made in Taiwan. This Taiwanese over-reaction is getting out of hand. I think, if Filipino workers will leave Taiwan, defienitely Taiwan will also be affected economically, as Pinoys are hardworkers and they will be forced to hire from other countries who can't speak English or they hire local at high salaries.
> 
> Let them hire mainland Chinese so that within two-years time, mainland China will invade Taiwan without firing a shot.


agreed! If the Taiwanese persist on this line of action, they could reap the whirlwind. Tit for tat could become a real possibility, which will make the problem bigger than it should be.



Zero_wing said:


> Iuwi na mga pilipino sa taewan kawawa sila dahi kay Ma gago kasi sabi niya kasalanan ng mga pilipino pero ayaw nila masaktan ng mga pilipino sa taewan pero kabaliktaran ng ngayari sa mga kawawa natin kababayan mga hayop ito lahat ng mga chekwa mula HK, Mainland wala sila pinagkaiba mga walang ligo hayop!


Yes PH should just recall every Filipinos in Taiwan and let's see how the Taiwanese cope with lack of skilled workers. I'm sure that there are more countries out there who could welcome OFW workers to help up fill their manpower shortages.


----------



## longyi

*Taipei releases satellite record, rejecting Manila's claim*



*Taiwan's Fisheries Agency said the voyage data recorder from the fishing boat showed it was not in Philippine waters when it came under fire on May 9.

"The satellite records indicated that the Guang Ta Hsin 28 had been fishing within Taiwan's exclusive economic zone throughout," the agency's deputy chief Tsay Tzu-yaw told AFP.

The satellite record showed that the ship was positioned at 122 degrees and 55 minutes east and 19 degrees and 59 minutes north when it was attacked at 10:12 am. The economic zones claimed by each country overlap.

"Since the Philippine authorities repeatedly alleged that the fishing boat had intruded into their waters, then why not make public the video records they claim they have taken from the coastguard boat?" Tsay said.*

Taipei releases satellite record, rejecting Manila's claim - Channel NewsAsia


LOL at some juvenile "zero brain" guy who repeatedly put up a "no trespassing" sign. Give me a break, who wants to trespass into a lawless land.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pinoy

longyi said:


> *Taipei releases satellite record, rejecting Manila's claim*
> 
> *Taiwan's Fisheries Agency said the voyage data recorder from the fishing boat showed it was not in Philippine waters when it came under fire on May 9.
> 
> "The satellite records indicated that the Guang Ta Hsin 28 had been fishing within Taiwan's exclusive economic zone throughout," the agency's deputy chief Tsay Tzu-yaw told AFP.
> 
> The satellite record showed that the ship was positioned at 122 degrees and 55 minutes east and 19 degrees and 59 minutes north when it was attacked at 10:12 am. The economic zones claimed by each country overlap.
> 
> "Since the Philippine authorities repeatedly alleged that the fishing boat had intruded into their waters, then why not make public the video records they claim they have taken from the coastguard boat?" Tsay said.*
> 
> Taipei releases satellite record, rejecting Manila's claim - Channel NewsAsia
> 
> 
> LOL at some juvenile "zero brain" guy who repeatedly put up a "no trespassing" sign. Give me a break, who wants to trespass into a lawless land.


Finally, Taiwan admitted they are trespassing and illegally fishing inside in our waters.











a quick Google Maps search shows that the coordinates given were way south of the internationally recognized maritime border between Taiwan and the Philippines. It is also between the Philippine province of Batanes and the Babuyan Island group, which is part of Cagayan province.






These coordinates are very well sited on the PH Territory. Thank you! LMAO!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zero_wing

longyi said:


> *Taipei releases satellite record, rejecting Manila's claim*
> 
> 
> 
> *Taiwan's Fisheries Agency said the voyage data recorder from the fishing boat showed it was not in Philippine waters when it came under fire on May 9.
> 
> "The satellite records indicated that the Guang Ta Hsin 28 had been fishing within Taiwan's exclusive economic zone throughout," the agency's deputy chief Tsay Tzu-yaw told AFP.
> 
> The satellite record showed that the ship was positioned at 122 degrees and 55 minutes east and 19 degrees and 59 minutes north when it was attacked at 10:12 am. The economic zones claimed by each country overlap.
> 
> "Since the Philippine authorities repeatedly alleged that the fishing boat had intruded into their waters, then why not make public the video records they claim they have taken from the coastguard boat?" Tsay said.*
> 
> Taipei releases satellite record, rejecting Manila's claim - Channel NewsAsia
> 
> LOL at some juvenile "zero brain" guy who repeatedly put up a "no trespassing" sign. Give me a break, who wants to trespass into a lawless land.



Really that's taewan version that would work if one Taewan is country its not its has a problem with its political status so fix that before making this stupid claims other is WE HAVE NO EZZ treaty with that uncivilized province tell me how can island have a bigger EZZ than group of islands not unless we have a treaty with them or they have posted military forces or coast guard forces near there for a long time hack its not even a EZZ anymore it was close to a Philippine Province and that's insulting! again which everybody knows Taewanese fishermen like all chinese fishermen well known poachers and trespasser to all nations in the pacific heck they don't care at all they take everything if they can living poor fishermen of the pacific with nothing so ya i post it again! You can call me all the names in the world if you must but a bully is still a bully the funny thing is taewan under MAtopac rule is so funny they have falling planes i think that's the only danger we have to face but then again attack us then MDT comes in effect man i wish those military items are already here so we can shut you people up for good so you can leave my poor country alone you chinese have been stealing from us like billions of dollars worth of Resources not just fish man face it you people are still the bullies here. 

For added pay back eat some of this! 

Really that's taewan version that would work if one Taewan is country its not its has a problem with its political status so fix that before making this stupid claims other is WE HAVE NO EZZ treaty with that uncivilized province tell me how can island have a bigger EZZ than group of islands not unless we have a treaty with them or they have posted military forces or coast guard forces near there for a long time hack its not even a EZZ anymore it was close to a Philippine Province and that's insulting! again which everybody knows Taewanese fishermen like all chinese fishermen well known poachers and trespasser to all nations in the pacific heck they don't care at all they take everything if they can living poor fishermen of the pacific with nothing so ya i post it again! You can call me all the names in the world if you must but a bully is still a bully the funny thing is taewan under MAtopac rule is so funny they have falling planes i think that's the only danger and the only thing they could do is hurt foreign workers which even more barbaric hack they just hurt almost all known workers other list of chinese crimes committed to MANKIND other is the trillions of dollar of resources you people stole from everyone face it your bullies it does not matter if your from Taewan, china or racist city HK your basically monster now! 

Well for added insult to your insult which more true than yours anyway

[IMG]https://securecdn.disqus.com/uploads/mediaembed/images/494/2344/original.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## longyi

My post is based on official Taiwan Government opinion, despite what you guys counter with, I'm sure it carries more weight than a couple Internet self styled pundits.


----------



## Pinoy

^ Some people can't really accept the truth. A bunch of psycho's who wants to distort the truth to live in their own perfect world. LMAO!


----------



## longyi

LMAO what's the truth? Who decides on what's the truth? Just because YOU say so?

Frankly I rather believe a government's, any government, version than yours with no backup link. Arrogant much?


----------



## Pinoy

There were prior events before the shooting the coastguard didn't just shoot the guy for the sake of shooting. Pls see the wider angle of the incident. I believe in our coast guard. Taiwanese and Chinese same descent...LIARS and THIEVES!

Taiwanese caught poaching in Batanes Group of Island, it is not a DISPUTED Territory. It is a province of the Philippines long before losers came to Taiwan. Taiwanese are over reacting due to misleading information feed to them by the media. They keep claiming that it happens in their EEZ on their news so their citizens firmly believe that.

Now they're asking to join forces in investigation after all the threats, military drill and sanctions. Yeah. Diplomacy. Sanctions first before knowing the ACTUAL truth. LMAO!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Globenim

sdjd2013 said:


> There is still no word of the investigation results. It has been 6 days. How long do they need to edit the video?



The maids likely completely f***** up in the video and it might be even worse than we all currently believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Leonhart said:


> Russia? ROFL.
> 
> If they don't listen to the US, US will bomb them for being the useless pawns that they are.



No, there will be no bombing. But CIA will instigate a coupe.


----------



## NiceGuy

faithfulguy said:


> No, there will be no bombing. But CIA will instigate a coupe.



US cant do that, ASEAN nations like VN-Laos-Camb will protect Phil if she side with Russia. Dont forget VN is Russia's ally and VN control Laos-Camb's army .


----------



## Zero_wing

Globenim said:


> The maids likely completely f***** up in the video and it might be even worse than we all currently believe.



Wow the arrogance of the son of a ho


----------



## faithfulguy

NiceGuy said:


> US cant do that, ASEAN nations like VN-Laos-Camb will protect Phil if she side with Russia. Dont forget VN is Russia's ally and VN control Laos-Camb's army .



Philippine is not in Vietnam's strategic influence. Like if Vietnam is strong enough to protect Philippine. Vietnam's navy is only a tiny bit better than Philippine's none existent navy. Even Singapore can easily evaporate your navy. And Russia is a shadow of the USSR. Its now only interested in making money.


----------



## USAHawk785

faithfulguy said:


> Philippine is not in Vietnam's strategic influence. Like if Vietnam is strong enough to protect Philippine. Vietnam's navy is only a tiny bit better than Philippine's none existent navy. Even Singapore can easily evaporate your navy. And Russia is a shadow of the USSR. Its now only interested in making money.




Please, don't talk, you sound like a complete buffoon. Singapore would not last a week in a war with Vietnam. 

Vietnam was able to defend itself against USA, no one has the balls to talk shiet about VN. 

Vietnam, as small as she is, was able to repulse the PLA in the 1979 Sino-Viet War. 

C'mon, you nincompoop. 

Viets are like Spartans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

USAHawk785 said:


> Please, don't talk, you sound like a complete buffoon. Singapore would not last a week in a war with Vietnam.
> 
> Vietnam was able to defend itself against USA, no one has the balls to talk shiet about VN.
> 
> Vietnam, as small as she is, was able to repulse the PLA in the 1979 Sino-Viet War.
> 
> C'mon, you nincompoop.
> 
> Viets are like Spartans.



Read my post carefully, I said navy. If there is a naval engagement, it would be no contest as Singapore will eat the Vietcong navy for lunch. Singapore might not be able to invade Vietnam, but that is besides the point.


----------



## Zero_wing

faithfulguy said:


> Read my post carefully, I said navy. If there is a naval engagement, it would be no contest as Singapore will eat the Vietcong navy for lunch. Singapore might not be able to invade Vietnam, but that is besides the point.



I think you need to get life the post here is about your country trying to demonize my people your crazy stupid President not some other Asian country man you chinese love to pick fights


----------



## ice bomb

USAHawk785 said:


> Please, don't talk, you sound like a complete buffoon. Singapore would not last a week in a war with Vietnam.
> 
> Vietnam was able to defend itself against USA, no one has the balls to talk shiet about VN.
> 
> Vietnam, as small as she is, was able to repulse the PLA in the 1979 Sino-Viet War.
> 
> C'mon, you nincompoop.
> 
> Viets are like Spartans.



You need stop confusing movies with real life. In reality, Vietnam dont stand a chance against Singapore. Period.


----------



## NiceGuy

faithfulguy said:


> Philippine is not in Vietnam's strategic influence. Like if Vietnam is strong enough to protect Philippine. Vietnam's navy is only a tiny bit better than Philippine's none existent navy. Even Singapore can easily evaporate your navy. And Russia is a shadow of the USSR. Its now only interested in making money.


Even US seven fleet also sustained a high casualties during VN war,we have all kind of best anti-ship missile now,even China dare not invade us now,so let alone Tiny Singapore,our ballistic missile Scud-D are powerful enough to erase that tiny island on world map,and Sing cant do anything to us coz they have no ballistic missile to fight back 



ice bomb said:


> You need stop confusing movies with real life. In reality, Vietnam dont stand a chance against Singapore. Period.



Never heard that Sing's navy know how to fight in real combat


----------



## USAHawk785

ice bomb said:


> You need stop confusing movies with real life. In reality, Vietnam dont stand a chance against Singapore. Period.



Singapore would be easily crushed by the Malaysian or the Thai Armed Forces. What more if they were to face Vietnam. 

Please, don't talk. Clearly you have no knowledge of warfare or tactics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

USAHawk785 said:


> Please, don't talk, you sound like a complete buffoon. Singapore would not last a week in a war with Vietnam.
> 
> Vietnam was able to defend itself against USA, no one has the balls to talk shiet about VN.
> 
> Vietnam, as small as she is, was able to repulse the PLA in the 1979 Sino-Viet War.
> 
> C'mon, you nincompoop.
> 
> Viets are like Spartans.



You never fail to provide the board with endless dumb jokes

vietcongs would have been doomed if not for the huge assistance of the PLA during the us-viet war

Vietcongs could be able to keep their army intact because we did not go further and also they were able to possess all the US made weapons when the yanks were running away from indo-china like stray dogs for the lives

Vietcongs are better than Pinoys and indian armies and in front of whome they appear as Spartans

Singapore is an US strategic ally despite they have an ethnic Chinese government and the reason for you to woo vigorously the vietcongs (and the Pinoys) so as to achieve a teaming-up conspiracy against the Chinese



USAHawk785 said:


> Singapore would be easily crushed by the Malaysian or the Thai Armed Forces. What more if they were to face Vietnam.



keep up with your idiosy. why should Malaysians and Thailand want to crush Singapore. Take a shower!



> Please, don't talk. Clearly you have no knowledge of warfare or tactics.



You are not funny. take off your mask you have zippo idea of how the strategic landscape folds out.

in respect of weaponry. Singapore's arsenals possess a lot more advanced toys than the dilipidated vietcong gadgets

in respect of gallantry, vietcongs are better than indian army and pinoy army, for sure! They are no match for the smaller but much stronger Chinese Singaporeans

haha another failed attempt to shine the boots of the vietcongs!


----------



## USAHawk785

If you have nothing intelligent to add to the discussion board, please refrain from posting. You spew the same repetitive gobbledygook over and over again. Broken record much?


----------



## faithfulguy

NiceGuy said:


> Even US seven fleet also sustained a high casualties during VN war,we have all kind of best anti-ship missile now,even China dare not invade us now,so let alone Tiny Singapore,our ballistic missile Scud-D are powerful enough to erase that tiny island on world map,and Sing cant do anything to us coz they have no ballistic missile to fight back
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard that Sing's navy know how to fight in real combat



you should check out the range of scud D before you blubber your mouth. All your missile would land in Malaysia and you will start a fight with them. 

Singapore has enough navy to eliminate the Vietcong navy. Vietnam navy is one of the weakest in Asia. Why? Because you cannot dig a tunnel under the sea and place explosive there. But can you guys verify that? I'm curious to know if that is possible.



USAHawk785 said:


> Singapore would be easily crushed by the Malaysian or the Thai Armed Forces. What more if they were to face Vietnam.
> 
> Please, don't talk. Clearly you have no knowledge of warfare or tactics.



With the distance between Vietnam and Singapore, there won't be an invasion from one against another. Vietnamese navy would be handily defeated by Singapore navy. Without the navy, its too far for Vietcong to dig a tunnel all the way to Singapore.


----------



## USAHawk785

faithfulguy said:


> you should check out the range of scud D before you blubber your mouth. All your missile would land in Malaysia and you will start a fight with them.
> 
> Singapore has enough navy to eliminate the Vietcong navy. Vietnam navy is one of the weakest in Asia. Why? Because you cannot dig a tunnel under the sea and place explosive there. But can you guys verify that? I'm curious to know if that is possible.
> 
> 
> 
> With the distance between Vietnam and Singapore, there won't be an invasion from one against another. Vietnamese navy would be handily defeated by Singapore navy. Without the navy, its too far for Vietcong to dig a tunnel all the way to Singapore.




Clearly, you are inept in the study of strategic warfare. Singapore is completely dependent on importation of water supply; in fact, 50% of all water consumption in Singapore is imported from Malaysia, which is supplied to Singapore vis-a-vis the 1 km bridge, the Johor-Singapore Causeway. Vietnam would merely have to send 2-3 squadrons of its SU-30s, with support with 2 squaddrons of SU-27s to destroy the Johor-Singapore Causeway. Rendering the Singaporean people to be devoid of water supply. The country would thirst and sue for peace within 1-2 weeks. 

Any Singapore air units that will enter Vietnamese air space will be shot from the sky with its impressive array of SA-20 gargoyle air defense units, SA-3 Goa, SA-2, SA-6, SA-13 units. 

Singapore would sue for peace within 2 weeks.

There is no land army in south east asia that could counter the Vietnamese Army. The Royal Thai Army is no match; Indonesia does not match. Malaysia, not even. 

Singapore would fold before the Vietnamese Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

USAHawk785 said:


> Clearly, you are inept in the study of strategic warfare. Singapore is completely dependent on importation of water supply; in fact, 50% of all water consumption in Singapore is imported from Malaysia, which is supplied to Singapore vis-a-vis the 1 km bridge, the Johor-Singapore Causeway. Vietnam would merely have to send 2-3 squadrons of its SU-30s, with support with 2 squaddrons of SU-27s to destroy the Johor-Singapore Causeway. Rendering the Singaporean people to be devoid of water supply. The country would thirst and sue for peace within 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Any Singapore air units that will enter Vietnamese air space will be shot from the sky with its impressive array of SA-20 gargoyle air defense units, SA-3 Goa, SA-2, SA-6, SA-13 units.
> 
> Singapore would sue for peace within 2 weeks.
> 
> There is no land army in south east asia that could counter the Vietnamese Army. The Royal Thai Army is no match; Indonesia does not match. Malaysia, not even.
> 
> Singapore would fold before the Vietnamese Army.



You are clearly not get the point I'm trying to make. If both Vietnam and Singapore navy encounter each other at the high sea, Singapore will triumph. But of course Vietnam can try to attack or even invade Malaysia, but it won't have the navy to do so. As for the Su-30s attacking Malaysia, its more likely that they would be shot down by a F-16 before they reach their target.


----------



## USAHawk785

faithfulguy said:


> You are clearly not get the point I'm trying to make. If both Vietnam and Singapore navy encounter each other at the high sea, Singapore will triumph. But of course Vietnam can try to attack or even invade Malaysia, but it won't have the navy to do so. As for the Su-30s attacking Malaysia, its more likely that they would be shot down by a F-16 before they reach their target.



The Vietnamese wouldn't have to dispatch their navy to defeat Singapore. You're not getting the point, bud. Singapore is totally and utterly dependent on water supply. Cut that, which is so easy, and the entire country will thirst. She will sue for peace.

Realistically, Malaysia cannot challenge Vietnam in land warfare. Vietnam could occupy Singapore the same way General Yamashita "the Tiger of Malaya" did back in '42: through the Malay peninsula.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

USAHawk785 said:


> The Vietnamese wouldn't have to dispatch their navy to defeat Singapore. You're not getting the point, bud. Singapore is totally and utterly dependent on water supply. Cut that, which is so easy, and the entire country will thirst. She will sue for peace.
> 
> Realistically, Malaysia cannot challenge Vietnam in land warfare. Vietnam could occupy Singapore the same way General Yamashita "the Tiger of Malaya" did back in '42: through the Malay peninsula.



You are right about Malaysia and land warfare. But thankfully, Vietnam is not connected to Malaysia by land. Vietnam either has to go through Thailand or dig a tunnel under gulf of Thailand. Either way, Vietnam is not going to do it. 

As for the hypothetical conflict between Vietcong and Singapore, only naval battle contain a sliver of reality. All the land battle you talk about just won't take place. If Vietnam really try to invade Thailand and Malaysia, it would find itself fighting bigger countries. Such as your adopted country, USA.


----------



## USAHawk785

You're still failing to understand the concept of "decapitation strike". To break Singapore and its will to fight, you target the civil population. Cut the water supply, the nation folds. Singapore, because of its size and its dependence on resources is placed in precarious situation where its very arterial supply, the Johor-Singapore Causeway, is vulnerable. 

Thailand cannot counter Vietnam. Thailand is practically surrounded; The Laotian People's Democratic Republic, and the Cambodians are practically satellite client states of Vietnam. This is the very reason why Thailand courts assistance of American military presence in the form of CARAT, an annual exercise that the United States holds annually in the region. 

As for Malaysia and Thailand holding against Vietnam? Are you kidding me? From the difficulty Malaysia had in subduing some 50 or 100 so Filipino Tausugs, I don't think it would last long against the Viet Army.

Comprende?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## faithfulguy

USAHawk785 said:


> You're still failing to understand the concept of "decapitation strike". To break Singapore and its will to fight, you target the civil population. Cut the water supply, the nation folds. Singapore, because of its size and its dependence on resources is placed in precarious situation where its very arterial supply, the Johor-Singapore Causeway, is vulnerable.
> 
> Thailand cannot counter Vietnam. Thailand is practically surrounded; The Laotian People's Democratic Republic, and the Cambodians are practically satellite client states of Vietnam. This is the very reason why Thailand courts assistance of American military presence in the form of CARAT, an annual exercise that the United States holds annually in the region.
> 
> As for Malaysia and Thailand holding against Vietnam? Are you kidding me? From the difficulty Malaysia had in subduing some 50 or 100 so Filipino Tausugs, I don't think it would last long against the Viet Army.
> 
> Comprende?


 As for your first paragraph, I already stated that Singapore AF can easily take care of any strikes from Vietnam. 

As for invasion into Thailand, I don't think Vietnam would try such a move without making itself a pariah state. Russia would abandon Vietnam if it try that and Us would step in. 

Without invading Thailand, Vietnam would not try a landing of Malaysia as it wont' have sufficient resources. So all the chest thumping for your Vietcong friends are mute.


----------



## NiceGuy

faithfulguy said:


> As for your first paragraph, I already stated that Singapore AF can easily take care of any strikes from Vietnam. 7
> 
> As for invasion into Thailand, I don't think Vietnam would try such a move without making itself a pariah state. Russia would abandon Vietnam if it try that and Us would step in.
> 
> Without invading Thailand, Vietnam would not try a landing of Malaysia as it wont' have sufficient resources. So all the chest thumping for your Vietcong friends are mute.


Even.US seven fleet ,USAF also sustained high casualties during VNwar, and u still think an US' dog like Sing can make a scratch to VN's forces ?

Very funny ,oki,every dog has its day. But truth is still the truth:TW-Sing are still US's dogs and they have no stable future,every one can kill them day by day and they cant do anything coz the boss doesnt care abt their worthless lives

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shuttler

@faithfulguy:

why are you still fooling around with that indian troll. He sets up a trap for
1. diluting the attention of the conflict between Taiwan and Philippines
2. canvassing the support of by blowing the pinoys and vietcongs up; and also dragging Malaysia and Thailand against Taiwan or Singapore or China by assuming wars among themselves

It is a childish conspiracy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Wow the troll calls foul typical chinese idiocy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## USAHawk785

NiceGuy said:


> Even.US seven fleet ,USAF also sustained high casualties during VNwar, and u still think an US' dog like Sing can make a scratch to VN's forces ?
> 
> Very funny ,oki,every dog has its day. But truth is still the truth:TW-Sing are still US's dogs and they have no stable future,every one can kill them day by day and they cant do anything coz the boss doesnt care abt their worthless lives




We do care for them, naturally. However, they have to make sure they don't do anything foolish that affects OUR strategic interests in the region. Their existence depends on our good graces. Their loyalty shall be handsomely rewarded in the form of our military gifts and patronage. 

You see, if they stick with us, they'll never go hungry again...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## USAHawk785

As for Vietnam, its good to see that they are becoming increasingly friendly and courting the United States of America. There is much that they can receive from us, and incidentally, they can be of strategic interests for us in the region. Vietnam's Cam Ram Bay, Hanoi Port and Ho Chi Minh City ports will provide easy refueling and a new R&R (rest and relaxation) station for battle groups of the USN 7th Fleet. 

We have strategic warm ports in Bangkok, Pattaya, Siem Riep (Thailand), Kuala Lumpur (MY), Singapore, and in bases throghout the Sulu archipelago, Manila, Subic. Vietnam would be a handsome addition for us. 

You see, these countries see the glorious and fruitful relationship with the UNITED STATES.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

*Philippine refuses to show coastguard video*
Incident recorded a sea incident that killed Taiwanese fisherman
By Barbara Mae Dacanay, Bureau ChiefPublished: 15:34 May 24, 2013

Philippine refuses to show coastguard video | GulfNews.com

Manila: The Philippine government refused to show to Taiwanese prosecutors the video of the Philippine Coast Guard which recorded a sea incident that killed a Taiwanese fisherman in the South China Sea off northern Luzon on May 9.

Philippine Justice Secretary Leila de Lima will allow the Taiwanese investigators, as soon as they arrive in Manila, to see the video that was taken by the Philippine Coast Guard (PCG) when it fired at the Taiwanese fishing vessel Guang Ta Hsin 28, at the Balintang Channel in the South China Sea, off the northernmost part of Luzon on May 9, said Amadeo Perez, head of the Manila Economic and Cultural Office (MECO).

Secretary de Lima did not allow the Taiwanese prosecutors who requested to view PCG&#8217;s video ahead of the arrival of the Taiwanese investigators, said Perez. He did not say if the Taiwanese prosecutors will still be allowed to view the video together with the Taiwanese investigators.

De Lima was quoted as saying that the Philippine government has finalised a partial report of the incident, based on PCG&#8217;s video clip.

Other sources earlier said that PCG&#8217;s video has shown that the Taiwanese fishing vessel was on the Philippines&#8217; exclusive economic zone in the South China Sea when confronted by the PCG.

On Tuesday, Taiwan&#8217;s Fisheries Agency released a satellite record of the route of the Taiwanese vessel, showing it was on Taiwan&#8217;s exclusive economic zone in the South China Sea when shot at by the Philippine Coast Guard on May 9.

Meanwhile, a new batch of Taiwanese investigators will arrive in the Philippines to conduct its parallel probe on the incident, said Perez, the MECO head. He did not give the date of their arrival.

An eight-man investigating team of the Philippine government&#8217;s National Bureau of Investigation (NBI) is also ready to depart for Taiwan, but it is still waiting for De Lima&#8217;s approval for their departure, said Perez.

The visa applications of the Filipino investigators have been approved, allowing them to go to Taiwan, said Perez.

He denied reports that Taiwan denied the visa applications of the Filipino investigators because of the Philippine government&#8217;s alleged refusal to show the PCG&#8217;s video to the Taiwanese prosecutors who have been in Manila since last week.

As agreed upon by the two countries, a parallel and simultaneous probe of the sea incident will be undertaken by investigators from Taiwan and the Philippines starting Thursday or Friday.

The Taiwanese investigators will inspect the PCG vessel and its surveillance vessel that apprehended the Taiwanese fishing vessel and its crewmen off Balintang Island; and the Philippine investigators will also inspect the Guang Ta Hsin 28, the Taiwanese fishing vessel &#8212; and interview the surviving crewmembers.

The crewmen of Guang Ta Hsin 28 could give details on how Hung Shih Chen, 65, died following PCG&#8217;s assault.

The Philippine government has also called on the Taiwanese government and the family of the slain fisherman, for a re-autopsy of his body.

The death of the 65-year-old Taiwanese fisherman from PCG&#8217;s attack had triggered public outrage in Taiwan and had forced Taiwan to impose sanctions against the Philippines, including a freeze on the hiring of overseas Filipino workers. Taiwanese tourists were not yet told not to go to the Philippines.

The Philippine government has diplomatic relations with China, and it observes one-China policy that prevents it from having a &#8220;joint probe&#8221; of the incident with Taiwan.


----------



## soaringeagle

USAHawk785 said:


> We do care for them, naturally. However, they have to make sure they don't do anything foolish that affects OUR strategic interests in the region. Their existence depends on our good graces. Their loyalty shall be handsomely rewarded in the form of our military gifts and patronage.
> 
> You see, if they stick with us, they'll never go hungry again...



It is a little bit side tracking but I hope you don't mine if I put in my 2 cents here.
Singapore is unique, it is a very small country yet it has a very strong army. Its military has a shoot first offensive policy (attack first when any threat arise before it reach its doorstep) and it is well equipped and prepared for it. It keeps good relationship with the western countries and none of them will like it to fall in hostile hands (even possible hostile in the future).
Malaysia needs Singapore's strong shield against threats that may arise across the strait.
USA will love to keep a good relationship with VN, yet it will not like to see a new superpower in Indochina.
China will not tolerate a new superpower in Indochina either.
Both Malaysia and Singapore need Thailand as a buffer zone.

That is why in the coming decade at least, Indochina will be quite stable with the exception of Burma.


----------



## soaringeagle

Actually bringing up the one china policy is the worst mistake the Philippines government made in this incident.
Much like saying: since you are an orphan you have no rights and I can ignore you.


----------



## applesauce

soaringeagle said:


> It is a little bit side tracking but I hope you don't mine if I put in my 2 cents here.
> Singapore is unique, it is a very small country yet it has a very strong army. Its military has a shoot first offensive policy (attack first when any threat arise before it reach its doorstep) and it is well equipped and prepared for it. It keeps good relationship with the western countries and none of them will like it to fall in hostile hands (even possible hostile in the future).
> Malaysia needs Singapore's strong shield against threats that may arise across the strait.
> USA will love to keep a good relationship with VN, yet it will not like to see a new superpower in Indochina.
> China will not tolerate a new superpower in Indochina either.
> Both Malaysia and Singapore need Thailand as a buffer zone.
> 
> That is why in the coming decade at least, Indochina will be quite stable with the exception of Burma.



why we even talking about this? what superpower? modern states do not annex other recognized states that they have no claims on, vietnam has zero claims on Singapore and even if they tried, a new UN resolution will be passed within 5 hours of the start of the invasion leading to a UN intervention(see gulf war 1) in which case vietnam will be crushed easily, and states like Thailand is hardly in a weak position, Thailand has friends in both china and the US (just see Thailand's military imports). who wants to fight both world power at the same time? try invading Thailand and that's exactly what will happen.


----------



## shuttler

*Dead fisherman treated Filipinos like they were his children: report
*
www.chinapost.com.tw/taiwan/national/national-news
May 25, 2013, 12:25 am TWN

TAIPEI--A Taiwanese fisherman who was killed by Philippine Coast Guard personnel on May 9 treated Filipinos working in Pingtung County as &#8220;his children,&#8221; a Filipino worker told the Philippine 
Daily Inquirer in a report published yesterday.

Antonio Dimacali Manasa, who works in Liouciou Township, was speaking of Hung Shih-cheng, who died when a Philippine patrol strafed his family's fishing boat in waters where the two countries' economic zones overlap, triggering a diplomatic firestorm.

&#8220;I knew him. He was good to the Filipino fishermen here and he treated us like his children,&#8221; Manasa was quoted as saying in the report.

Other Filipino workers in Taiwan told the Inquirer that they were safe and did not feel threatened by local residents although they still remained cautious and avoiding going out at night, according to the report.


----------



## NiceGuy

applesauce said:


> why we even talking about this? what superpower? modern states do not annex other recognized states that they have no claims on, vietnam has zero claims on Singapore and even if they tried, a new UN resolution will be passed within 5 hours of the start of the invasion leading to a UN intervention(see gulf war 1) in which case vietnam will be crushed easily, and states like Thailand is hardly in a weak position, Thailand has friends in both china and the US (just see Thailand's military imports). who wants to fight both world power at the same time? try invading Thailand and that's exactly what will happen.


When we attack Thailand from 1979 to 1988, we saw no China-US troops dare to support Thailand.

As u know, We control Cambodian army with many VNese are Cambodian's general,adivisors.During Camb-Thai's border conflict, Camb shelled Thailand badly, we also didnt see US or China dare to help Thailand,too.

Coward and poor trained army like China cant even take back TW until now,so it so embarrassing for a low IQ Chinese like u to bark abt helping another nation

Wanna 'help' another ?show me that u can help urself first.Phil shoot to death a TWese,and we only can see a bunch of big mouth Chinese keyboard warriors barking loudly day by day



soaringeagle said:


> It is a little bit side tracking but I hope you don't mine if I put in my 2 cents here.
> Singapore is unique, it is a very small country yet it has a very strong army. Its military has a shoot first offensive policy (attack first when any threat arise before it reach its doorstep) and it is well equipped and prepared for it. It keeps good relationship with the western countries and none of them will like it to fall in hostile hands (even possible hostile in the future).
> Malaysia needs Singapore's strong shield against threats that may arise across the strait.
> USA will love to keep a good relationship with VN, yet it will not like to see a new superpower in Indochina.
> China will not tolerate a new superpower in Indochina either.
> Both Malaysia and Singapore need Thailand as a buffer zone.
> 
> That is why in the coming decade at least, Indochina will be quite stable with the exception of Burma.


We can simply destroy Sing with our ballistic missile scud-D,and Sing cant fight back coz they have no ballistic missile

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## soaringeagle

Great, Mr. Nice Guy.
So we all agree that VN is the most powerful, viscous, and aggressive country in the world, and everyone should fear its might.
Happy now?


----------



## applesauce

NiceGuy said:


> When we attack Thailand from 1979 to 1988, we saw no China-US troops dare to support Thailand.
> 
> As u know, We control Cambodian army with many VNese are Cambodian's general,adivisors.During Camb-Thai's border conflict, Camb shelled Thailand badly, we also didnt see US or China dare to help Thailand,too.
> 
> Coward and poor trained army like China cant even take back TW until now,so it so embarrassing for a low IQ Chinese like u to bark abt helping another nation
> 
> Wanna 'help' another ?show me that u can help urself first.Phil shoot to death a TWese,and we only can see a bunch of big mouth Chinese keyboard warriors barking loudly day by day



get your facts straight. then again you know the facts but choose to ignore/misrepresent them

Vietnam never directly invaded Thailand, what you describe are border raids because, at the time vietnam invaded Cambodia and Cambodia had camps in Thailand, Thailand needed no "rescue" or "help" because it wasn't ever in danger.

and "Coward and poor trained army like China" ran your country for 1000 years and the "Coward and poor trained army like China" is sitting pretty on islands you claim, why dont your mightily military come do something about it? cant take on the "Coward and poor trained army like China"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NiceGuy

applesauce said:


> get your facts straight. then again you know the facts but choose to ignore/misrepresent them
> 
> Vietnam never directly invaded Thailand, what you describe are border raids because, at the time vietnam invaded Cambodia and Cambodia had camps in Thailand, Thailand needed no "rescue" or "help" because it wasn't ever in danger.
> 
> and "Coward and poor trained army like China" ran your country for 1000 years and the "Coward and poor trained army like China" is sitting pretty on islands you claim, why dont your mightily military come do something about it? cant take on the "Coward and poor trained army like China"?


Wrong,its not border raid only.we tried to occupy their hills,but unsuccessful coz we didnt have enough support to.keep those hills.


> April 20: At southeastern Thailand's Trat Province, some 1,200 Vietnamese troops attacked Thai positions situated 3 to 4 km from the Gulf of Thailand. Instead of withdrawing the Vietnamese set up a permanent base on a hill in Thailand, about a half mile from the border, where they laid mines and built bunkers
> Vietnamese border raids in Thailand - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


China only some time occupied our Northen territory,not the hole VN, those ils u took from us are just useless rock with No strategic position. So its fine as long as u cant drill oil there. U cant exploit any thing from our lost territory coz ur army is poor trained and ur soldiers is coward

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

NiceGuy said:


> Wrong,its not border raid only.we tried to occupy their hills,but unsuccessful coz we didnt have enough support to.keep those hills.
> 
> China only some time occupied our Northen territory,not the hole VN, those ils u took from us are just useless rock with No strategic position. So its fine as long as u cant drill oil there. U cant exploit any thing from our lost territory coz ur army is poor trained and ur soldiers is coward



thanks for sharing with us that Vietnam is a bully and must be contained.


----------



## NiceGuy

faithfulguy said:


> thanks for sharing with us that Vietnam is a bully and must be contained.


But US is not powerful like in 90s anymore, and China-US doesnt wanna shake hand to contain VN anymore,too. So, we r free to do what we want,specially when US allow VN.to enrich uranium in our soil(even Japan is not allow to do.that)

New Thai-Camb border conflict is a good test from VN to US-China .you guys still dare not support Thai coz u know our infantry troops is well trained,loyal and brave,its impossible.to be stopped by those poor trained & coward like PLA troops


----------



## applesauce

NiceGuy said:


> Wrong,its not border raid only.we tried to occupy their hills,but unsuccessful coz we didnt have enough support to.keep those hills.



since you couldnt actually occupy anything, its a border raid, understand? 

and explain why Thailand needs help against vietnam when you yourself admits vietnam couldn't take some hills on the border? like i said Thailand didnt get direct US/china support because it was never in any danger and no help was needed.




NiceGuy said:


> China only some time occupied our Northen territory,not the hole VN, those ils u took from us are just useless rock with No strategic position. So its fine as long as u cant drill oil there. U cant exploit any thing from our lost territory coz ur army is poor trained and ur soldiers is coward



right china attack northern vietnam only, so? your soldiers couldnt even stand up to "cowards"?


----------



## Malaya

*Taiwan probers review video, inspect Phl vessel*
By Edu Punay (The Philippine Star) | Updated May 29, 2013 







MANILA, Philippines - A day after their arrival, investigators from Taiwan finished inspecting yesterday the vessel that figured in a deadly confrontation with a Taiwanese fishing boat off Batanes last May 9.

It took the 12 Taiwanese investigators and forensic experts 80 minutes to inspect the vessel MCS 3001, owned by the Bureau of Fisheries and Aquatic Resources (BFAR).

Earlier yesterday, the group &#8211; led by Prosecutor Lin Yen Liang and Criminal Investigation Bureau-International Affairs Division chief Simon Lee &#8211; watched a two-hour video footage of the incident at the National Bureau of Investigation (NBI) headquarters in Manila.

In Taiwan, a team from the NBI also buckled down to work but was denied its request to perform a re-autopsy on the remains of 65-year-old fisherman Hung Shih-cheng.

NBI foreign liaison division chief Daniel Deganzo heads the NBI team in Taiwan.

They are expected to inspect the Taiwanese fishing vessel, Guang Ta Hsin 28 &#8211; currently moored in Kaohshiung port &#8211; today.

The NBI team hopes to return to the country on Friday.

Hung was killed after his boat was fired upon by Philippine Coast Guard personnel on MCS 3001 at the Balintang Channel during a brief sea chase. The PCG personnel involved in the incident alleged that Taiwanese vessel Guang Ta Hsin-28 tried to ram their boat.

Commodore Eduardo Gongona, PCG fleet commander, accompanied the Taiwanese investigators during the inspection of the MCS 3001 at Pier 13, South Harbor in Manila. Gongona said the Taiwanese investigators went around MCS 3001 to check its exterior on a rubber boat.

&#8220;They inspected where the MCS 3001 was rammed &#8211; the scratches that reportedly resulted when their (fishing) vessel hit our ship,&#8221; Gongona said.

He said the Taiwanese investigators scraped off paint samples from MCS 3001.

The Taiwanese investigators also went below deck to inspect the armory as well as the gun mount. They also tested the ship&#8217;s siren.

&#8220;They had a ruler and measured if the firearms would fit in the armory. They also took pictures,&#8221; Gongona said.

The PCG earlier submitted 17 long firearms to the NBI.

The group also took a closer look at the deck and the pilothouse.

Gongona said the Taiwanese investigators did not ask them anything about the incident.

&#8220;Everything was transparent,&#8221; he said, adding that the Taiwanese were &#8220;cordial and nice.&#8221;

He said the work of the Taiwanese investigators &#8220;might be helpful for both sides for the truth to come out.&#8221;

*&#8216;Almost done&#8217;*

Andrew Lin, diplomatic officer of the Taiwan Economic and Cultural Office (TECO) who accompanied the Taiwanese team, told reporters the &#8220;video is very helpful&#8221; but declined to give details.

The Taiwanese investigators and their Filipino counterparts had agreed not to disclose preliminary findings so as not to undermine the progress of the separate but parallel probes.

NBI deputy director for regional operation services Virgilio Mendez said the Taiwanese team had already completed its ballistic examination of the high-powered firearms used, including eight M-16 rifles, six M-14 rifles and a machine gun.

&#8220;They&#8217;re almost done. The inspection of the vessel, examination of firearms and video showing have been completed,&#8221; he said in a separate interview.

Mendez said the Taiwanese are expected to next undertake some &#8220;clarificatory&#8221; questioning about the video as well as interviews with unnamed PCG personnel involved. The group is also set to interview today the BFAR personnel who witnessed the May 9 incident.

Art Abierra, secretary of the board of the Manila Economic and Cultural Office (MECO), said the Taiwanese hope to finish the interviews today so they can promptly fly home.

In Taiwan, ministry of justice director Chen Wen-Chi said they cannot allow an exhumation of Hung&#8217;s remains in deference to the wishes of the victim&#8217;s family.

&#8220;(Re-autopsy) is not applicable to our domestic rule and of course by the victim&#8217;s family,&#8221; Chen said in an interview.

But she assured the NBI team they would be provided &#8220;relevant documents and report for their inspection.&#8221; She declined to give details.

&#8220;We can&#8217;t force the family to agree to a re-autopsy. The autopsy report is enough to come up with a concrete conclusion,&#8221; Justice Secretary Leila de Lima told reporters in reaction to the development.

Taiwan probers review video, inspect Phl vessel | Headlines, News, The Philippine Star | philstar.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pinoy

If Taiwanese entire argument is based on the false premise that Basco, Batan, Sabtang, etc.. islands are a part of Taiwan's imagined EEZ then there is no peaceful solution in site. They want what is not theirs.






The fishing boat turned and tried to ram the coast guard boat. The coast guard then fired warning shots, and when that didn't work, fired on the engine of the ship to disable it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sdjd2013

NBI: Philippine coast guards liable » News » thePinoy 

http://thepinoy.net/?p=8868

any more questions or doubts?

or will you ignore the findings of your own NBI?



NiceGuy said:


> But US is not powerful like in 90s anymore, and China-US doesnt wanna shake hand to contain VN anymore,too. So, we r free to do what we want,specially when US allow VN.to enrich uranium in our soil(even Japan is not allow to do.that)
> 
> New Thai-Camb border conflict is a good test from VN to US-China .you guys still dare not support Thai coz u know our infantry troops is well trained,loyal and brave,its impossible.to be stopped by those poor trained & coward like PLA troops



Yeah, sure, you guys are free to enrich uranium. 1) Do you guys know how to convert enriched uranium into nukes? 2) assuming the U.S. allows you (which I seriously doubt, given you guys kiss so much U.S. *** in the last 10 years for money and support to get away from China's shadow), ASEAN will be on you guys like white on rice.


----------



## sdjd2013

p.s., you guys don't have the brains, seeing how majority of viets in the U.S. are into gangbanging with the Mexicans and Blacks.

p.s.s., China today is not like China 30 years ago, but VN is still the same as 30 years ago. So I don't know why you feel so confident. Thailand is much more advanced economically, militarily and a more humane country than VN, who can crush you guys like flies.

p.s.s.s. If VN is so tough, why don't they start send in their navy to South China Seas?

p.s.s.s.s. what good are infantry troops if they are equipped with badly outdated weapons?


----------



## sdjd2013

USAHawk785 said:


> We do care for them, naturally. However, they have to make sure they don't do anything foolish that affects OUR strategic interests in the region. Their existence depends on our good graces. Their loyalty shall be handsomely rewarded in the form of our military gifts and patronage.
> 
> You see, if they stick with us, they'll never go hungry again...



ROFL, this guy is a recruiter for the USN. What amenities do you guys offer for joining? LOLOL. The U.S. is using VN to keep China in check, that is all. VN's infantry is worth **** , and their dilapidated equipment. China will single handedly crush their pathetic army, with or without ASEAN's help. ASEAN can thank China afterwards and scoff off the American pussies, who plays checker games in Asia.


----------



## USAHawk785

sdjd2013 said:


> p.s., you guys don't have the brains, seeing how majority of viets in the U.S. are into gangbanging with the Mexicans and Blacks.
> 
> p.s.s., China today is not like China 30 years ago, but VN is still the same as 30 years ago. So I don't know why you feel so confident. Thailand is much more advanced economically, militarily and a more humane country than VN, who can crush you guys like flies.
> 
> p.s.s.s. If VN is so tough, why don't they start send in their navy to South China Seas?
> 
> p.s.s.s.s. what good are infantry troops if they are equipped with badly outdated weapons?



They're smart, diplomatically. I admit, the Vietnamese are very strategic mo fos. 



sdjd2013 said:


> ROFL, this guy is a recruiter for the USN. What amenities do you guys offer for joining? LOLOL. The U.S. is using VN to keep China in check, that is all. VN's infantry is worth **** , and their dilapidated equipment. China will single handedly crush their pathetic army, with or without ASEAN's help. ASEAN can thank China afterwards and scoff off the American pussies, who plays checker games in Asia.



Come now, didn't you learn from the 1979 border war? And yes, by all means, do commit war with the Viets, this will be readily used by the United States Armed Forces Committee as pretext to increase military buildup in the Asia-Pacific to deal with the Chinese as deemed fit. 

The more you guys struggle, the more we get entrenched in the region. 



sdjd2013 said:


> NBI: Philippine coast guards liable » News » thePinoy
> 
> http://thepinoy.net/?p=8868
> 
> any more questions or doubts?
> 
> or will you ignore the findings of your own NBI?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure, you guys are free to enrich uranium. 1) Do you guys know how to convert enriched uranium into nukes? 2) assuming the U.S. allows you (which I seriously doubt, given you guys kiss so much U.S. *** in the last 10 years for money and support to get away from China's shadow), *ASEAN will be on you guys like white on rice.*



bwahahahaha @ "white on rice". So its same as curry on chicken tikka? bwahahahaha!

Please you sound like a rice rocket driver...


----------



## USAHawk785

NiceGuy said:


> But US is not powerful like in 90s anymore, and China-US doesnt wanna shake hand to contain VN anymore,too. So, we r free to do what we want,specially when US allow VN.to enrich uranium in our soil(even Japan is not allow to do.that)
> 
> New Thai-Camb border conflict is a good test from VN to US-China .you guys still dare not support Thai coz u know our infantry troops is well trained,loyal and brave,its impossible.to be stopped by those poor trained & coward like PLA troops




Son,

You need to shut your mouth before you sound like an imbecile. The Thais and Cambodians practiced restraint to preserve ASEAN harmony and regional stability. The Thais are a rather aggressive people and have the means to pulverize the Cambodian Armed Forces by land, sea and air. However, a war that would plunge Phnom Penh into chaos does nothing for regional stability , let alone would target the Thais as the military aggressor. 

Their border conflict ended and diplomatic ties were retained. Quite professional and mature for the both of them (the Thais and Cambodians).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## USAHawk785

sdjd2013 said:


> p.s., you guys don't have the brains, seeing how majority of viets in the U.S. are into gangbanging with the Mexicans and Blacks.
> 
> p.s.s., China today is not like China 30 years ago, but VN is still the same as 30 years ago. So I don't know why you feel so confident. Thailand is much more advanced economically, militarily and a more humane country than VN, who can crush you guys like flies.
> 
> p.s.s.s. If VN is so tough, why don't they start send in their navy to South China Seas?
> 
> p.s.s.s.s. what good are infantry troops if they are equipped with badly outdated weapons?




A war between Thailand and Vietnam would plunge continental South East Asia into conflict and destabilize the region. There is no win-win scenario. Count ASEAN good bye. This is why there will be no war between Thailand and Vietnam.


----------



## Wholegrain

NiceGuy said:


> Wrong,its not border raid only.we tried to occupy their hills,but unsuccessful coz we didnt have enough support to.keep those hills.
> 
> China only some time occupied our Northen territory,not the hole VN, those ils u took from us are just useless rock with No strategic position. So its fine as long as u cant drill oil there. U cant exploit any thing from our lost territory coz ur army is poor trained and ur soldiers is coward



You fail at history. Northern Vietnam before 1471 WAS the entire Vietnam. Southern Vietnam was Champa and Khmer territory. China occupied the entire Vietnam for 1,000 years, Champa and mekong delta were not Vietnam.

France and Spain defeated Vietnam in the Cochinchina campaign and France then seized cochinchina from Vietnam.

When France wanted to seize the entire Vietnam as a protectorate China fought almost the entire war for Vietnam and humiliated the French army. The Chinese Black flags militia humiliated France at Bac Le and the war in Tonkin ended with a Chinese victoty at Bang Bo and a humiliating retreat at Lang son for France. When France tried to invade Taiwan in the Keelung campaign, they were also beaten and pinned down and failed to take over Taiwan.

After France's military disasters, Japan and Russia allied with France and threatened an all out invasion of China if China did not let France take over Vietnam. France had demanded China pay an indemnity for Bac Le and wanted to take over Taiwan and the Pescadores, but China forced them to withdraw their demand for an idemnity and the islands in exchange for a withdrawl of Chinese forces from Vietnam.

After China's withdrawl, the French mopped up Vietnamese resistance.

Vietnamese also did not accomplish anything against Japan or France during world war 2. In fact, after the war ended, the Republic of China was assigned the task of occupying north Indochina and receiving Japanese surrenders while the British did it in the south.

The Viet minh could not do anything against the Republic of China armed forces, it was France who secured a withdrawl of China's forces after France agreed to surrender all of their extraterritorial rights and concessions in China. China managed to extract gains from France and otherwise would not have budged.

In the Viet Minh's war against France, Vietnam was supported by Lao and Cambodian Communists and China. In the Vietnam war against America, Vietnam also received support from China in military, technical and manpower assistance.

The Afghans screwed the Soviet Union and China supported the Mujahideen, while Vietnam was allied to the Soviet puppet Najibullah.

Vietnam's history of "glorious resistance" against imperialism is a facade. Without the help of China, Vietnam would still be a French colony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

Wholegrain said:


> You fail at history. Northern Vietnam before 1471 WAS the entire Vietnam. Southern Vietnam was Champa and Khmer territory. China occupied the entire Vietnam for 1,000 years, Champa and mekong delta were not Vietnam.
> 
> France and Spain defeated Vietnam in the Cochinchina campaign and France then seized cochinchina from Vietnam.
> 
> When France wanted to seize the entire Vietnam as a protectorate China fought almost the entire war for Vietnam and humiliated the French army. The Chinese Black flags militia humiliated France at Bac Le and the war in Tonkin ended with a Chinese victoty at Bang Bo and a humiliating retreat at Lang son for France. When France tried to invade Taiwan in the Keelung campaign, they were also beaten and pinned down and failed to take over Taiwan.
> 
> After France's military disasters, Japan and Russia allied with France and threatened an all out invasion of China if China did not let France take over Vietnam. France had demanded China pay an indemnity for Bac Le and wanted to take over Taiwan and the Pescadores, but China forced them to withdraw their demand for an idemnity and the islands in exchange for a withdrawl of Chinese forces from Vietnam.
> 
> After China's withdrawl, the French mopped up Vietnamese resistance.
> 
> Vietnamese also did not accomplish anything against Japan or France during world war 2. In fact, after the war ended, the Republic of China was assigned the task of occupying north Indochina and receiving Japanese surrenders while the British did it in the south.
> 
> The Viet minh could not do anything against the Republic of China armed forces, it was France who secured a withdrawl of China's forces after France agreed to surrender all of their extraterritorial rights and concessions in China. China managed to extract gains from France and otherwise would not have budged.
> 
> In the Viet Minh's war against France, Vietnam was supported by Lao and Cambodian Communists and China. In the Vietnam war against America, Vietnam also received support from China in military, technical and manpower assistance.
> 
> The Afghans screwed the Soviet Union and China supported the Mujahideen, while Vietnam was allied to the Soviet puppet Najibullah.
> 
> Vietnam's history of "glorious resistance" against imperialism is a facade. Without the help of China, Vietnam would still be a French colony.



Vietnam regained independence from China over 1,000 years, Chine was invder, no more.
The black flag rebels were wanted by Man Quing. At beginning Vietnam's Emperor cooperated with Man Quing to push them to China land. Late on we paid for them to fighting against France colonies.
In Vietnam wars against France, USA socialist pack helped Vietminh with Soviet Union, not only China. China did his dirty policy business with US again independence of Vietnam. China shaked hands with France 1954 to divide Vietnam and welcomed Nixon 1972 in Peking to keep regime in Saigon.
In fact from 1945 to 1990 Vietnam has been fought again France, USA and China (Sino Vietnam war 1979) to deferende our independence.

With out USA and Soviet Union victory on Japan in WW II, china is still control by Japan, like Man Quing did in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wholegrain

EastSea said:


> Vietnam regained independence from China over 1,000 years, Chine was invder, no more.
> The black flag rebels were wanted by Man Quing. At beginning Vietnam's Emperor cooperated with Man Quing to push them to China land. Late on we paid for them to fighting against France colonies.
> In Vietnam wars against France, USA socialist pack helped Vietminh with Soviet Union, not only China. China did his dirty policy business with US again independence of Vietnam. China shaked hands with France 1954 to divide Vietnam and welcomed Nixon 1972 in Peking to keep regime in Saigon.
> In fact from 1945 to 1990 Vietnam has been fought again France, USA and China (Sino Vietnam war 1979) to deferende our independence.
> 
> With out USA and Soviet Union victory on Japan in WW II, china is still control by Japan, like Man Quing did in the past.



Your buddy NiceGuy was lying through his teeth when he said, "China only some time occupied our Northen territory,not the hole VN".

Champa and Mekong Delta were not part of Vietnam until 1471 and 1698.

Majority of China was not under Japanese control during the war, unlike the entire Vietnam which was under Vichy French and Japanese control. The Soviet Union even attacked China in Xinjiang 1937 and then in 1944 in the Ili Rebellion during the war and China was fighting both the Soviets and the Japanese at the same time. China fought both the Red Army and Japanese Imperial Army and forced a ceasefire with the Soviet Union in 1946.

The entire northwest and southwest China, not even including Tibet, were never under Japanese control. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fe/Japanese_Occupation_-_Map.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/55/China_situation_Oct1944.jpg

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/58/Japanese_Ichigo_Plan_-_April_1944.jpg

The Viet Minh accomplished nothing against Japan. It did nothing when the Republic of China occupied northern Indochina. China managed to force France to surrender all its concessions and privileges in China with no help from America or the Soviets.

Yuan Dynasty lasted around 90 years, Qing lasted 267 years, it did not even rule over all of China all that time, it controlled the entire China only for 239 years.

Vietnam was ruled by China for over 1,000 years, and France for 67 years, if you want to compare whose the bigger looser, you loose.

All of the Qing's soldiers in Vietnam during the Tonkin campaign were Han people, there were no Manchu bannermen fighting against the French. The humiliation and defeat of the French in Bang Bo, Lang son, Cau Giay and Bac Le was done entirely by Chinese, not Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

Wholegrain said:


> Your buddy NiceGuy was lying through his teeth when he said, "China only some time occupied our Northen territory,not the hole VN".
> 
> Champa and Mekong Delta were not part of Vietnam until 1471 and 1698.
> 
> Majority of China was not under Japanese control during the war, unlike the entire Vietnam which was under Vichy French and Japanese control. The Soviet Union even attacked China in Xinjiang 1937 and then in 1944 in the Ili Rebellion during the war and China was fighting both the Soviets and the Japanese at the same time. China fought both the Red Army and Japanese Imperial Army and forced a ceasefire with the Soviet Union in 1946.
> 
> The entire northwest and southwest China, not even including Tibet, were never under Japanese control.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fe/Japanese_Occupation_-_Map.jpg
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/55/China_situation_Oct1944.jpg
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/58/Japanese_Ichigo_Plan_-_April_1944.jpg
> 
> The Viet Minh accomplished nothing against Japan. It did nothing when the Republic of China occupied northern Indochina. China managed to force France to surrender all its concessions and privileges in China with no help from America or the Soviets.
> 
> Yuan Dynasty lasted around 90 years, Qing lasted 267 years, it did not even rule over all of China all that time, it controlled the entire China only for 239 years.
> 
> Vietnam was ruled by China for over 1,000 years, and France for 67 years, if you want to compare whose the bigger looser, you loose.
> 
> All of the Qing's soldiers in Vietnam during the Tonkin campaign were Han people, there were no Manchu bannermen fighting against the French. The humiliation and defeat of the French in Bang Bo, Lang son, Cau Giay and Bac Le was done entirely by Chinese, not Vietnam.



China is country with big territory and huge amount of population, you are ruled by small people like Mongolian, Jerchens (Man chu) and Japanese. Idiot comparison.
You kneed before France, signed Tianjin document under of France bullies. Don't lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

Wholegrain said:


> Your buddy NiceGuy was lying through his teeth when he said, "China only some time occupied our Northen territory,not the hole VN".
> 
> Champa and Mekong Delta were not part of Vietnam until 1471 and 1698.
> 
> Majority of China was not under Japanese control during the war, unlike the entire Vietnam which was under Vichy French and Japanese control. The Soviet Union even attacked China in Xinjiang 1937 and then in 1944 in the Ili Rebellion during the war and China was fighting both the Soviets and the Japanese at the same time. China fought both the Red Army and Japanese Imperial Army and forced a ceasefire with the Soviet Union in 1946.
> 
> The entire northwest and southwest China, not even including Tibet, were never under Japanese control.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fe/Japanese_Occupation_-_Map.jpg
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/55/China_situation_Oct1944.jpg
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/58/Japanese_Ichigo_Plan_-_April_1944.jpg
> 
> The Viet Minh accomplished nothing against Japan. It did nothing when the Republic of China occupied northern Indochina. China managed to force France to surrender all its concessions and privileges in China with no help from America or the Soviets.
> 
> Yuan Dynasty lasted around 90 years, Qing lasted 267 years, it did not even rule over all of China all that time, it controlled the entire China only for 239 years.
> 
> Vietnam was ruled by China for over 1,000 years, and France for 67 years, if you want to compare whose the bigger looser, you loose.
> 
> All of the Qing's soldiers in Vietnam during the Tonkin campaign were Han people, there were no Manchu bannermen fighting against the French. The humiliation and defeat of the French in Bang Bo, Lang son, Cau Giay and Bac Le was done entirely by Chinese, not Vietnam.


You are a joker for editing history.

The Black Banner army was an ethnic Zhuang Army, not even Chinese, and they lost badly to the French battle after battle that their Army cease exist by 1880's. This Army never even faced head-on against the French on any battle. After the siege of Hanoi in 1885, the French virtually had control over Northern Viet Nam while the Black Banner Army was being hunted down like dogs from place to place. All of the major battles/sieges in Northern Viet Nam were between the French and Vietnamese; the Black Banner Army never bother to show up . There was no French defeat in Northern Viet Nam in the hands of the Chinese, if there was, Northern Viet Nam was out of French control already. If the Black Banner was able to score a mini ambush against the French at O Cau Giay and killing like 50 Frechmen and you count that as a "game changer" against the French, then all the casualties from the sieges that the French had to conduct against the Vietnamese defence in Northern Viet Nam would not? In fact, the Black Banner never occupied anything in Northern Viet Nam, the French just came and blew the Chinese to pieces

Btw, the battle of Bac Le was fought by the Vietnamese but you change that into a battle fought by the Chinese? Give me a break

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

Wholegrain said:


> You fail at history. Northern Vietnam before 1471 WAS the entire Vietnam. Southern Vietnam was Champa and Khmer territory. China occupied the entire Vietnam for 1,000 years, Champa and mekong delta were not Vietnam.
> 
> France and Spain defeated Vietnam in the Cochinchina campaign and France then seized cochinchina from Vietnam.
> 
> When France wanted to seize the entire Vietnam as a protectorate China fought almost the entire war for Vietnam and humiliated the French army. The Chinese Black flags militia humiliated France at Bac Le and the war in Tonkin ended with a Chinese victoty at Bang Bo and a humiliating retreat at Lang son for France. When France tried to invade Taiwan in the Keelung campaign, they were also beaten and pinned down and failed to take over Taiwan.
> 
> After France's military disasters, Japan and Russia allied with France and threatened an all out invasion of China if China did not let France take over Vietnam. France had demanded China pay an indemnity for Bac Le and wanted to take over Taiwan and the Pescadores, but China forced them to withdraw their demand for an idemnity and the islands in exchange for a withdrawl of Chinese forces from Vietnam.
> 
> After China's withdrawl, the French mopped up Vietnamese resistance.
> 
> Vietnamese also did not accomplish anything against Japan or France during world war 2. In fact, after the war ended, the Republic of China was assigned the task of occupying north Indochina and receiving Japanese surrenders while the British did it in the south.
> 
> The Viet minh could not do anything against the Republic of China armed forces, it was France who secured a withdrawl of China's forces after France agreed to surrender all of their extraterritorial rights and concessions in China. China managed to extract gains from France and otherwise would not have budged.
> 
> In the Viet Minh's war against France, Vietnam was supported by Lao and Cambodian Communists and China. In the Vietnam war against America, Vietnam also received support from China in military, technical and manpower assistance.
> 
> The Afghans screwed the Soviet Union and China supported the Mujahideen, while Vietnam was allied to the Soviet puppet Najibullah.
> 
> Vietnam's history of "glorious resistance" against imperialism is a facade. Without the help of China, Vietnam would still be a French colony.


You fail at history for rewriting facts.

The Chinese army in Northern Viet Nam cease to exist after being hunted down like dogs by the French any time they tried to stay put and fought a pitch battle against the French. The French completely humiliated the Chinese in total ownage that the Chinese could not even occupy one city/citadel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rechoice

Hoang Hoa Tham, hero of Viets who has been fought again Fran Colonie, he was killed by Chinese to get money from France. Traitors but big mouth lying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wholegrain

5Star said:


> You fail at history for rewriting facts.
> 
> The Chinese army in Northern Viet Nam cease to exist after being hunted down like dogs by the French any time they tried to stay put and fought a pitch battle against the French. The French completely humiliated the Chinese in total ownage that the Chinese could not even occupy one city/citadel.



FAIL. The French were defeated by the regular Chinese armies at these battles.

B&#7855;c_L&#7879;_ambush - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Bang_Bo_(Zhennan_Pass)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retreat_from_Lang_Son

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_tamsui

Battle of C&#7847;u Gi&#7845;y was fought by the Black banners, and was the only black flag battle I mentioned and the French were still defeated in tthat Battle.

Keep on lying mate, it doesn't erase the fact that Vietnam begged China for helped like a whipped dog with their tail begween their legs and were totally crushed by the French while China did not have to make any concessions.

By the way, liar, I mentioned battles fought by the regular provincial armies of the Qing dynasty, like the armies of Guangdong and Guangxi which had nothing to do with the black banners.

The war ended in humiliation for France, the Jules Ferry collapsed because of the retreat at Lang Son.

Modern Chinese Warfare, 1795-1989 - Bruce A. Elleman - Google Books



> Spurred on by the French attack, General Feng Zicai led his troops southward against General Francois de Negerier's forces. The situation quickly became serious for the French, as their coolies deserted, interrupting the French supply lines, and ammunition began to run short. Even though the training of the Qing troops was inferior to the French and the Chinese officer corps was poor, their absolute number were greater.
> 
> This precarious situation worsened for the French when General Negrier was wounded on 28 March. Lieutenant Colonel Paul Gustave Herbinger, who had been in Tonkin for only three months, took command. He immediately ordered the evacuation of Lang Són. Although Herbinger may have been retiring to the more strongly fortified positions further south, the retreat seemed to many to be the result of panic. Widely interpreted as a Chinese victory, the Qing forces were able to capture the strategic northern city of Lang Són and the surrounding territory by early April 1885.
> 
> China's forces now dominated the battefield, but fighting ended on 4 April 1885 as a result of peace negotiations. China sued for peace because Britain and Germany had not offered assistance as Beijing had hoped, and Russia and Japan threatened china's northern borders. Meanwhile, China's economy was injured by the French "naval interdiction of the seaborne rich trade."197 Negotiations between Li Hongzhang and the French minister in China were concluded in June 1885. Although Li did not have to admit fault for starting the war, Beijing did recognize all of the French treaties with Annam that turned it into a French protectorate."



In Taiwan, Chinese soldiers beheaded and displayed the heads of French invaders at the markets.

The island of Formosa, past and present: History, people, resources, and ... - James Wheeler Davidson - Google Books



> "A most unmistakable scene in the market place occurred. Some six heads of Frenchmen, heads of the true French type were exhibited, much to the disgust of foreigners. A few visited the place where they were stuck up, and were glad to leave itnot only on account of the disgusting and barbarous character of the scene, but because tlio surrounding crowd shewed signs of turbulence. At the camp also were eight other Frenchmen's heads, a sight which might have satisfied a savage or a Hill-man, but hardly consistent with the comparatively enlightened tastes, oue would think, of Chinese soldiers even of to-day. It is not known how many of the French were killed and wounded; fourteen left their bodies on shore, and no doubt several wounded were taken back to the ships. (Chinese accounts state that twenty were killed and large numbers wounded.)
> 
> Iu the evening Captain Boteler and Consul Frater called on General Sun, remonstrating with him on the subject of cutting heads off, and allowing them to be exhibited. Consul Frater wrote him a despatch on the subject strongly deprecating such practices, aud we understand that the general promised it should not occur again, and orders were at once given to bury the heads. It is difficult for a general even situated as Sun ishaving to command troops like the Hillmen, who are the veriost savages in the treatment of their enemiesto prevent such barbarities
> "It is said the Chinese buried the dead bodies of the Frenchmen after the engagement on 8th instant by order of General Sun. The Chinese are in possession of a machine gun taken or found on the beach.



France demanded that CHINA pay the indemnity for Bac Le because CHINA was the one who slaughtered the French.

The Cambridge History of China - Google Books



> In late June 1884, led by Wang Te-pang, one of Tso Tsung-t'ang's former officers, yung-ying troops participated in defeating the French near Baclé after three days of heavy fighting



Modern Chinese Warfare, 1795-1989 - Bruce A. Elleman - Google Books



> Unlike the Black Flag, the Qing troops tended to use conventional military tactics over guerilla warfare. Chinese land victories against the French were notable, albeit few in number, and the June 1884 Baclé incident is perhaps the most well known of the Chinese military victories



Modern Chinese Warfare, 1795-1989 - Bruce A. Elleman - Google Books



> Spurred on by their defeat at Baclé, the French decided to blockade the Chinese island of Taiwan (Formosa). Beginning on 5 August 1884, Admimral Lespes bombarded Taiwan's forts at Jilong (Keelung) Harbor on the northeast coast and destroyed the gun emplacements. However, Liu Mingchuan, a former commander of the Huai Army, successfully defended Jilong against an assault by Admiral Lespes' troops the following day; the French abandoned this attack in the face of the much large Chinese forces



Modern Chinese Warfare, 1795-1989 - Bruce A. Elleman - Google Books



> During spring 1884, negotiations between Captain Francois Ernest Fourier and Li Hongzhang resulted in a preliminary agreement, signed on 11 May, which specified that all Chinese troops would withdraw from Tonkin and return to China, Although Li had agreed that China would retreat, the exact timetable was unclear. Thinking that the Chinese had already left Annam, a French force of 900, under Lieutenant Colonel Alphonse Dugenne, was sent to occupy Lang Son during early June 1884. Before reaching Lang Son, however, Dugenne's troops encountered a Chinese garrison near Baclé and fighting erupted.



Keep on lying to cover up your humiliation, Vietnamese were the only ones hunted down like dogs by the French.



Rechoice said:


> China is country with big territory and huge amount of population, you are ruled by small people like Mongolian, Jerchens (Man chu) and Japanese. Idiot comparison.
> You kneed before France, signed Tianjin document under of France bullies. Don't lie.



Russia and Japan both threatened to attack China in support of France after the French were humiliated and forced to retreat at Lang Son. Japan had disputes with China and Korea and wanted to ally with France, France had demanded that China pay compensation for slaughtering French soldiers at Bac Le and they wanted to annex the Pescadores and possibly Taiwan as well. They failed in all of their demands to obtain the pescadores and for an indemnity, the only thing that happened was that China recognized France's rule over Vietnam. The big, sore loser was Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wholegrain

5Star said:


> You are a joker for editing history.
> 
> The Black Banner army was an ethnic Zhuang Army, not even Chinese, and they lost badly to the French battle after battle that their Army cease exist by 1880's. This Army never even faced head-on against the French on any battle. After the siege of Hanoi in 1885, the French virtually had control over Northern Viet Nam while the Black Banner Army was being hunted down like dogs from place to place. All of the major battles/sieges in Northern Viet Nam were between the French and Vietnamese; the Black Banner Army never bother to show up . There was no French defeat in Northern Viet Nam in the hands of the Chinese, if there was, Northern Viet Nam was out of French control already. If the Black Banner was able to score a mini ambush against the French at O Cau Giay and killing like 50 Frechmen and you count that as a "game changer" against the French, then all the casualties from the sieges that the French had to conduct against the Vietnamese defence in Northern Viet Nam would not? In fact, the Black Banner never occupied anything in Northern Viet Nam, the French just came and blew the Chinese to pieces
> 
> Btw, the battle of Bac Le was fought by the Vietnamese but you change that into a battle fought by the Chinese? Give me a break



Whoops, Vietnamese caught lying again.

The Cambridge History of China - Google Books



> . "In 1885, the Chinese defeated French forces at Chen-nan-kuan on the China-Annam border (23 March), and went on to recapture the important city of Langson and other points in Annam during the next two weeks. In the eyes of some, China was on the verge of victory when peace negotiations forced the cessation of hostilitties on 4 April 1885."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

Wholegrain said:


> FAIL
> 
> Ban (law) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Bang_Bo_(Zhennan_Pass)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Retreat_from_Lang_Son
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_tamsui
> 
> 
> Keep on lying mate, it doesn't erase the fact that Vietnam begged China for helped like a whipped dog with their tail begween their legs and were totally crushed by the French while China did not have to make any concessions.
> 
> By the way, liar, I mentioned battles fought by the regular provincial armies of the Qing dynasty, like the armies of Guangdong and Guangxi which had nothing to do with the black banners.
> 
> The war ended in humiliation for France, the Jules Ferry collapsed because of the retreat at Lang Son.
> 
> Modern Chinese Warfare, 1795-1989 - Bruce A. Elleman - Google Books
> 
> 
> 
> In taiwan, Chinese soldiers beheaded and displayed the heads of French invaders at the markets.
> 
> The island of Formosa, past and present: History, people, resources, and ... - James Wheeler Davidson - Google Books
> 
> France demanded that CHINA pay the indemnity for Bac Le because CHINA eas the one who slaughtered the French.
> 
> Keep on lying to cover up your humiliation, Vietnamese were the only ones hunted down like dogs by the French.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia and Japan both threatened to attack China in support of France after the French were humiliated and forced to retreat at Lang Son. Japan had disputes with China and Korea and wanted to ally with France, France had demanded that China pay compensation for slaughtering French soldiers at Bac Le and they wanted to annex the Pescadores and possibly Taiwan as well. They failed in all of their demands to obtain the pescadores and for an indemnity, the only thing that happened was that China recognized France's rule over Vietnam. The big, sore loser was Vietnam.


Nice editing wikipedia, let me ask you this; why the Chinese never controlled any cities in Northern Viet Nam? Ha Noi, Hai Phong, Nam Dinh, Son Tay, Bac Ninh, Hung Hoa etc? The Chinese never occupied these cities LOL, because the Chinese Army was hunted down like dogs by the French. The French controlled the entire Northern Viet Nam and chased the Chinese down like dogs to the border between China and Viet Nam and now you talk as if a skirmish at the border of China ie Lang Son with the French is a total "humiliating" defeat for the French? Are you on drug? 

Let me repeat myself again, it was the French who controlled the entire North Viet Nam to the border between China and Viet Nam that resulted in China losing some land to the French; hence in 1999, Viet Nam and China had a treaty regarding this 

It was Viet Nam who slaughtered the French at battle of Bac Le, you pulled sources written by the White men does not mean you can change history liar. 

Again, did China able to occupy Northern Viet Nam? No, so why would that a humiliating defeat for the French? The French even pushed further up north pass the border of China and take some of your land and even make you pay compensation for the war. 

The biggest sore loser in this war was China. You guys suffered countless lives lost, losing some land to the French, having to pay compensation to the French and yet never able to occupy north Viet Nam. The biggest winner in this war is us Vietnamese seeing how you two French and Chinese butchering each others



Wholegrain said:


> Whoops, Vietnamese caught lying again.
> 
> The Cambridge History of China - Google Books



Again, quoting Cambridge history does not make you right. Even your source contracdict itself by stating the French "defeat" at Lang Son. Yeah, the French "lost" at Lang Son but the Chinese were chased down like dog to the border so it was not the Chinese who chased the French out of northern Viet Nam, but it was the French who hunted down the Chinese and chased them even pass the Chinese border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rechoice

Chinese black flag rebels were robbers and thiefs, there was tragedy disasters for people living in border area with China, they stolen foods, households animals. Chinese has a altitude to lie for mental masturbation about themselves.
Chinese ran away as fast as they can before facing with France Colonies army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

Rechoice said:


> Chinese black flag rebels were robbers and thiefs, there was tragedy disasters for people living in border area with China, they stolen foods, households animals. Chinese has a altitude to lie for mental masturbation about themselves.
> Chinese ran away as fast as they can before facing with France Colonies army.


These Chinese never stop masturbating. China never even controlled Northern Viet Nam in the beginning, during, and after the war ended. Yet, these morons are proclaiming that it was a French "humiliating" defeat? 

Let me switch role and say that what if the Chinese occupied the entire northern Viet Nam and chased the French out of North Viet Nam, make the French pay compensation for the war. Would that consider as a humiliating Chinese "defeat"?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wholegrain

5Star said:


> *Nice editing wikipedia*, let me ask you this; why the Chinese never controlled any cities in Northern Viet Nam? Ha Noi, Hai Phong, Nam Dinh, Son Tay, Bac Ninh, Hung Hoa etc? The Chinese never occupied these cities LOL, because the Chinese Army was hunted down like dogs by the French. The French controlled the entire Northern Viet Nam and chased the Chinese down like dogs to the border between China and Viet Nam and now you talk as if a skirmish at the border of China ie Lang Son with the French is a total "humiliating" defeat for the French? Are you on drug?
> 
> Let me repeat myself again, it was the French who controlled the entire North Viet Nam to the border between China and Viet Nam that resulted in China losing some land to the French; hence in 1999, Viet Nam and China had a treaty regarding this
> 
> It was Viet Nam who slaughtered the French at battle of Bac Le, you pulled sources written by the *White men* does not mean you can change history liar.
> 
> Again, did China able to occupy Northern Viet Nam? No, so why would that a humiliating defeat for the French? The French even pushed further up north pass the border of China and take some of your land and even make you pay compensation for the war.
> 
> The biggest sore loser in this war was China. You guys suffered countless lives lost, losing some land to the French, having to pay compensation to the French and yet never able to occupy north Viet Nam. The biggest winner in this war is us Vietnamese seeing how you two French and Chinese butchering each others



 the wiki article's information matches the sources, 5star is so ******** that he claims I edited the article to put in information, in his own words, written by "da white man". 5Star prefers to live in the fantasy world of Vietnamese nationalist historians. 

Respected western historians like Lloyd E Eastman, published by Harvard university Press, is not reliable according to 5star because they are "da white man" 

Throne and Mandarins: China&#39;s Search for a Policy During the Sino-French ... - Lloyd E. Eastman - Google Books

China did not control any major cities, because it was never there in the first place. In fact, China did not want to get into the war but France attacked first and it wanted to take the Pescadores. The war was started when the French invaded Tonkin and gave a major bitchslapping to the Vietnamese, occupying all their land. The Vietnamese then first begged the black flags and then China for help. Despite incidents like Bac Le, China did not officially enter the war until the French preemptively attacked and destroyed the Fuzhou fleet docked in Fujian. France demanded that China pay an indemnity for Bac Le.

China then declared war, and France attacked the Pescadores and Taiwan, but were bitchslapped by China when they tried to start a land invasion at Keelung.

The Cambridge History of China - Google Books

France wanted to capture Taiwan but FAILED

American Annual Cyclopaedia and Register of Important Events - Google Books

China's attacks against the French in northern Vietnam were in response to Frances attacks on mainland China and Taiwan. China didn't have any pressing need to liberate the Vietnamese cities, their goal was to prolong the war and bring Britain and Germany in on China's side. But after the French retreat at Lang Son and collapse of the Jules Ferry government, both Russia and Japan threatened to invade China so China agreed to a peace treaty recognizing Vietnam as Frances property, in exchange for France withdrawing from Taiwan, the pescadores and dropping its indemnity demand.

After the French huniliation in the war, the French continued the Tonkin Campaign and hunt down Vietnamese peasants who were previously cowering behind the Chinese armies. They killed thouands of Vietnamese in the Pacfication of Tonkin when they were enforcing their hold on Indochina. Vietnam was the biggest loser, they lost their whole independence and thousands of Vietnamese peasants were killed by the French.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wholegrain

5Star said:


> These Chinese never stop masturbating. China never even controlled Northern Viet Nam in the beginning, during, and after the war ended. Yet, these morons are proclaiming that it was a French "humiliating" defeat?
> 
> Let me switch role and say that what if the Chinese occupied the entire northern Viet Nam and chased the French out of North Viet Nam, make the French pay compensation for the war. Would that consider as a humiliating Chinese "defeat"?



More humiliation coming for you.

Text of the Treaty of Tianjin

http://bumali.com/06.war.franco-chinese treaty.shtml

http://uschinaforum.usc.edu/getattachment.ashx?fileid=1275

Where is the "compensation"?  where is the payment you claim China made to France?



> Treaty of peace, friendship and commerce between France and China, signed at Tientsin 9th June 1885
> 
> Treaties between the empire of China and Foreign Powers together with regulations for the conduct of foreign trade, conventions, agreements, regulations etc.  ed. by W.F.Mayers. Shanghai. North-China Herald Limited. 1906. pp. 239-241
> 
> The President of the French Republic and His Majesty the Emperor of China, animated, the one and the other, by an equal desire to put an end to the difficulties they have given each other by their simultaneous interventions in the affairs of Annam, and wishing to reestablish and ameliorate the former relations of friendship and commerce which existed between France and China, have resolved to conclude a new treaty responding to the common interests of the two nations, based on the Preliminary Convention signed at Tientsin, 11 May 1884, and ratified by imperial Decree, 13 April 1885.
> 
> To that effect, the two High Contracting Parties have designated their plenipotentiaries, to wit: the President of the French Republic: M. JULES PATENOTRE, Envoy Extraordinary and Minister Plenipotentiary of France in China, Officer of the Legion dHonneur, Grand-Cross of the Polar Star of Sweden, etc; and His Majesty the Emperor of China: LI HUNG-CHANG, Imperial Commissioner, First Grand Secretary of State, Tutor of the Heir Presumptive, Superintendent of Trade of the Northern Ports, Governor-General of the Province of Chihli, holder of the First Degree of the Third Rank of Nobility, with the title Souyi; assisted by HSI CHEN, Imperial Commissioner, Member of the Council of Foreign Affairs, President of the Ministry of Justice, Administrator of the Treasure of the Ministry of Finances, Director of the Schools for the Education of the Hereditary Officers of the Left Wing of the Tartar Army of Peking, Commander-in-Chief of the Chinese Contingent of the Yellow Bordered Banner; and TENG CHENG-HSIU, Imperial Commissioner, Member of the Ceremonial Estate; who, after communicating to each other their plenipotentiary powers, which they have recognized as in good and due form, are agreed on the following Articles.
> 
> &#1057; ARTICLE ONE France engages herself to reestablish and maintain order in the provinces of Annam which border upon the Chinese Empire. To that effect, she will take the measures necessary to disperse or expel the bands of pillagers and vagabonds which compromise the public tranquility, thus preventing it from reforming itself. Nevertheless, French troops will not cross the frontier which separates Tonkin from China, a frontier which France promises to respect and guarantee against all aggression. On her side, China engages herself to disperse or expel the bands which take refuge in her provinces bordering on Tonkin, and to disperse those which seek to organize themselves on her territory in order to spread trouble among the populations placed under the protection of France, and in consideration of the guarantees which have been accorded to her for the security of her frontier, she categorically pledges not to send troops to Tonkin. The High Contracting Parties will fix by a special convention the conditions under which wrongdoers will be extradited between China and Annam. Chinese colonists or former soldiers who live peaceably in Annam, earning their living by agriculture, industry or commerce and whose conduct is above reproach, shall enjoy the same security for their persons and their goods as French proteges.
> 
> ARTICLE TWO China, having decided to do nothing which could compromise the work of pacification undertaken by France, engages herself to respect, in the present and in the future, the treaties, conventions and arrangements directly concluded or to be concluded between France and Annam. In those things which concern the relationships between China and Annam, it is intended that they will be of a nature such as not to affront the dignity of the Chinese Empire, and not to lead to any violation of the present treaty.
> 
> ARTICLE THREE After an interval of six months from the signature of the present treaty, commissioners designated by the High Contracting Parties will go to delineate the frontier between China and Tonkin. They will place, wherever there is need, boundary markers designed to clearly delineate the line of demarcation. In the case where they can not agree among themselves on the placement of the markers or on the rectifications of detail in the actual frontier of Tonkin which it may be necessary to make in the common interest of both parties, they will refer it to their respective governments.
> 
> ARTICLE FOUR When the frontier has been identified, the French, French proteges and foreign inhabitants of Tonkin who wish to cross it in order to go to China will only be allowed to do so after having previously furnished themselves with passports delivered by Chinese authorities at the frontier on the request of the French authorities. For Chinese subjects, an authorization by the imperial Frontier Authorities will suffice. Chinese subjects who wish to travel from China to Tonkin, by the land route, must be provided with regular passports by the French authorities on request by the Imperial Authorities.
> 
> ARTICLE FIVE Import and export trade will be permitted to French merchants or French proteges and to Chinese merchants on the land frontier between China and Tonkin. It must be carried out, however, at certain points which will be determined later and the choice as well as the number will be in agreement with the direction of flow as well as the importance of the traffic of the two countries. The regulations in force in the interior of the Chinese Empire will be taken into account in this respect. Two trading posts will be designated on the Chinese frontier, one above Lao Cai and the other above Lang Son. French merchants may establish themselves there under the same conditions and with the same advantages as in the treaty ports. The Government of His Majesty the Emperor of China will set up customs posts there, and the Government of the Republic will be able to maintain consuls there with the same privileges and prerogatives accorded to similar agents in the treaty ports. His Majesty the Emperor of China may appoint consuls in the principal towns of Tonkin, subject to the agreement of the French Government.
> 
> ARTICLE SIX A special regulation, annexed to the present treaty, will specify the conditions in which will be carried out the land commerce between Tonkin and the Chinese provinces of Yunnan, Kwangsi and Kwangtung. That regulation will be prepared by commissioners who will be named by the High Contracting Parties within three months of the signing of the present treaty. The merchandise which will be the object of this commerce will be subject to, on entering and leaving Tonkin and the provinces of Yunnan and Kwangsi, the same duties as those stipulated for foreign commerce. However, the reduced tariff will not be applied to merchandise transported across the land frontier between Tonkin and Kwangtung and will not have effect in the ports opened by the treaties. Trade in arms, machinery, provisions and munitions of war of all kinds will be subject to the laws and regulations laid down by each of the contracting states on its territory. The export and import of opium will be regulated by special arrangements which will be part of the above mentioned commercial regulations. The sea trade between China and Annam will be equally the object of a special regulation, provided that it contains no deviations from common practice.
> 
> ARTICLE SEVEN In view of the development of conditions advantageous for commercial relations and neighbourliness which the present treaty has for its object to reestablish between France and China, the Government of the Republic will construct roads in Tonkin and will encourage the construction of railways there. When, on her side, China decides to construct railway tracks, it is intended that she will address herself to French industry, and the Government of the Republic will provide her with every facility for the procurement in France of the personnel that she needs. It is also intended that this clause will not be considered as constituting an exclusive privilege in favour of France.
> 
> ARTICLE EIGHT The commercial stipulations of the present treaty and the regulations arising from them can be revised after an interval of ten years has elapsed, dating from the exchange of ratifications of the present treaty. But, in the case where, six months before the appointed time, neither one nor the other of the High Contracting Parties has manifested a desire to proceed with revision, the commercial stipulations will remain in force for a new period of ten years and so forth.
> 
> ARTICLE NINE After the present treaty has been signed, French forces will receive the order to retire from Keelung and to cease visitation, etc., on the high seas. Within one month after the signature of the present treaty, the Island of Formosa and the Pescadores will be entirely evacuated by French troops.
> 
> ARTICLE TEN The provisions of older treaties, accords and conventions between France and China, not modified by the present treaty, remain in full force. The present treaty will be ratified first by His Majesty the Emperor of China, and after that it will be ratified by the President of the French Republic, the exchange of ratifications to take place at Peking after the shortest possible delay. Done at Tientsin in four examples, 9 June 1885, corresponding to the 27th day of the fourth month of the eleventh year of Kuang-Hsu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

Wholegrain said:


> the wiki article's information matches the sources, 5star is so ******** that he claims I edited the article to put in information, in his own words, written by "da white man". 5Star prefers to live in the fantasy world of Vietnamese nationalist historians.
> 
> Respected western historians like Lloyd E Eastman, published by Harvard university Press, is not reliable according to 5star because they are "da white man"
> 
> Throne and Mandarins: China's Search for a Policy During the Sino-French ... - Lloyd E. Eastman - Google Books
> 
> China did not control any major cities, because it was never there in the first place. In fact, China did not want to get into the war but France attacked first and it wanted to take the Pescadores. The war was started when the French invaded Tonkin and gave a major bitchslapping to the Vietnamese, occupying all their land. The Vietnamese then first begged the black flags and then China for help. Despite incidents like Bac Le, China did not officially enter the war until the French preemptively attacked and destroyed the Fuzhou fleet docked in Fujian. France demanded that China pay an indemnity for Bac Le.
> 
> China then declared war, and France attacked the Pescadores and Taiwan, but were bitchslapped by China when they tried to start a land invasion at Keelung.
> 
> The Cambridge History of China - Google Books
> 
> France wanted to capture Taiwan but FAILED
> 
> American Annual Cyclopaedia and Register of Important Events - Google Books
> 
> China's attacks against the French in northern Vietnam were in response to Frances attacks on mainland China and Taiwan. China didn't have any pressing need to liberate the Vietnamese cities, their goal was to prolong the war and bring Britain and Germany in on China's side. But after the French retreat at Lang Son and collapse of the Jules Ferry government, both Russia and Japan threatened to invade China so China agreed to a peace treaty recognizing Vietnam as Frances property, in exchange for France withdrawing from Taiwan, the pescadores and dropping its indemnity demand.
> 
> After the French huniliation in the war, the French continued the Tonkin Campaign and hunt down Vietnamese peasants who were previously cowering behind the Chinese armies. They killed thouands of Vietnamese in the Pacfication of Tonkin when they were enforcing their hold on Indochina. Vietnam was the biggest loser, they lost their whole independence and thousands of Vietnamese peasants were killed by the French.


Again, Chinese Army never able to occupy North Viet Nam so what's the objective of Chinese in this war for sending troops to Viet Nam? Just to run around to get mowed down by the French? French held Tonkin firmly while shooting Chinese troops for sport. The French even expanded the war by attacking China for meddling into Viet Nam. The French completely humiliated China making you guys pay compensatin for the war, recognized Viet Nam as French Protectorate, even annexing some part of your land and you call that a French "defeat" due to some skirmish at the border that the French chased you down?



Wholegrain said:


> More humiliation coming for you.
> 
> Text of the Treaty of Tianjin
> 
> http://bumali.com/06.war.franco-chinese treaty.shtml
> 
> http://uschinaforum.usc.edu/getattachment.ashx?fileid=1275
> 
> Where is the "compensation"?  where is the payment you claim China made to France?


I did not claim, it was you who claim that French demanded compensation from China for their "defeat" at Bac Le? How is that a "defeat" for France? LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soaringeagle

In a debate it is the norm for both side to supply documentary back ups to support his/her points.
Arguing just base on personal believes and opinions has less credibility. 

So far it is rather one sided.


----------



## Wholegrain

5Star said:


> Again, Chinese Army never able to occupy North Viet Nam so what's the objective of Chinese in this war for sending troops to Viet Nam? Just to run around to get mowed down by the French? French held Tonkin firmly while shooting Chinese troops for sport. The French even expanded the war by attacking China for meddling into Viet Nam. The French completely humiliated China making you guys *pay compensatin* for the war, recognized Viet Nam as French Protectorate, even annexing some part of your land and you call that a French "defeat" due to some skirmish at the border that the French chased you down?
> 
> 
> I did not claim, it was *you who claim that French demanded compensation* from China for their "defeat" at Bac Le? How is that a "defeat" for France? LOL



We all have eyes, you know, and we all know how to read English. I'm presuming that you are assuming that everyone else here is an idiot because we can all see where you claimed China paid compensation to France.

France gained Tonkin after first mowing down the Vietnamese peasants, who died in far greater numbers in the Tonkin Campaign and pacficiation. 

Throne and Mandarins: China&#39;s Search for a Policy During the Sino-French ... - Lloyd E. Eastman - Google Books



> The French and Chinese versions usually differ regarding which side first opened fire. In any case, the result was that the French were repulsed, after a three-day fight, with nearly one hundred casualties. The Chinese incurred casualties three times as heavy, but they held their position. This was, in the eyes of both nations, a defeat for the French.



China humiliated France, the Keelung campaign was a failure, France had to give up their annexation of the Pescadores and Taiwan and drop their demands that China pay an indemnity. The only "loss" was Vietnam turning into a French protectorate, if 5star says this was a "loss" for China, then thats an admission that Vietnam was China's ***** before the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

Wholegrain said:


> We all have eyes, you know, and we all know how to read English. I'm presuming that you are assuming that everyone else here is an idiot because we can all see where you claimed China paid compensation to France.
> 
> France gained Tonkin after first mowing down the Vietnamese peasants, who died in far greater numbers in the Tonkin Campaign and pacficiation.
> 
> Throne and Mandarins: China's Search for a Policy During the Sino-French ... - Lloyd E. Eastman - Google Books
> 
> 
> 
> China humiliated France, the Keelung campaign was a failure, France had to give up their annexation of the Pescadores and Taiwan and drop their demands that China pay an indemnity. The only "loss" was Vietnam turning into a French protectorate, if 5star says this was a "loss" for China, then thats an admission that Vietnam was China's ***** before the war.


Viet Nam was a vassal of China so what's your point? Less ********? Does it change the fact that China sending troops to Viet Nam resulted in total disaster? French casualties were minimal compared to Chinese. Chinese never able to push French out of North Vietnam (like China failed to push Viet Nam out of Cambodia in 1979 war). All Chinese were able to accomplish was running around getting mowed down by the French. Eventually, China even lost some land to the French and eventually have to sign a treaty to recognize Viet Nam as France's Protectorate? Is that a "victory" for the Chinese for sending troops to Viet Nam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wholegrain

5Star said:


> Viet Nam was a vassal of China so what's your point? Less ********? Does it change the fact that China sending troops to Viet Nam resulted in total disaster? French casualties were minimal compared to Chinese. Chinese never able to push French out of North Vietnam (like China failed to push Viet Nam out of Cambodia in 1979 war). All Chinese were able to accomplish was running around getting mowed down by the French. Eventually, China even lost some land to the French and eventually have to sign a treaty to recognize Viet Nam as France's Protectorate? Is that a "victory" for the Chinese for sending troops to Viet Nam



France INVADED China in the Pescadores and Taiwan, and wanted to turn the Pescadores into the French version of Hong Kong. The indemnity demand was also not just to make money, it was because France wanted to make China admit that it started the war at Bac Le, not when war was actually declared when France attacked Chinese soil.

China first managed to defeat their attempted conquest of Taiwan, and then force them to withdraw from Taiwan and the Pescadores without admitting fault for starting the war through the dropped indemnity. 

French casulaties were minimal compared to China like how Soviet casulaties were minimal compared to Afghans but they got completely screwed by the mujahideen, and in the American Civil War, the north suffered more casulaties even though in won the war. Casualty count means nothing, if it does, then that means America won the Vietnam War.

China forced the collapsed of the Jules Ferry government in France, and did not withdraw from Tonkin until Japan and Russia started threatening to join France. France's goal was to evict all Chinese forces from Tonkin, conquer Taiwan and the annex the Pescadores and make China pay an indemnity, all via military force.

France militarily failed in its goals. China would not have withdrawn if not threatened by Japan and Russia joining the war. the withdrawl was voluntary and not because France militarily forced China out.

Japan also managed to conquer Taiwan within sixth months in 1895 while France failed to advance beyond a single city in Taiwan, Keelung in eight months. The French military was a gigantic failure for a western "great power".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

Wholegrain said:


> France INVADED China in the Pescadores and Taiwan, and wanted to turn the Pescadores into the French version of Hong Kong. The indemnity demand was also not just to make money, it was because France wanted to make China admit that it started the war at Bac Le, not when war was actually declared when France attacked Chinese soil.
> 
> China first managed to defeat their attempted conquest of Taiwan, and then force them to withdraw from Taiwan and the Pescadores without admitting fault for starting the war through the dropped indemnity.
> 
> French casulaties were minimal compared to China like how Soviet casulaties were minimal compared to Afghans but they got completely screwed by the mujahideen, and in the American Civil War, the north suffered more casulaties even though in won the war. Casualty count means nothing, if it does, then that means America won the Vietnam War.
> 
> China forced the collapsed of the Jules Ferry government in France, and did not withdraw from Tonkin until Japan and Russia started threatening to join France. France's goal was to evict all Chinese forces from Tonkin, conquer Taiwan and the annex the Pescadores and make China pay an indemnity, all via military force.
> 
> France militarily failed in of its goals. China would not have withdrawn if not threatened by Japan and Russia joining the war. the withdrawl was voluntary and not because France militarily forced China out.
> 
> Japan also managed to conquer Taiwan within a year in 1895, while France failed. The French military was a gigantic failure for a western "great power".


Chinese military expedition in North Viet Nam was a total failure. Chinese never took any cities that the French took from the Vietnamese. French held Tonkin firmly. Chinese suffered much more casulaties. Chinese never forced the French out of North Viet Nam. Some part of Chinese land even got annexed into Vietnam. China had to surrender its claim of Viet Nam to France. If Chinese military could not defeat the French and force them out of North Viet Nam, what was the point of Chinese military in North Viet Nam? Just to sustain casualties? All in all, the French military completely humiliated the Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wholegrain

5Star said:


> Chinese military expedition in North Viet Nam was a total failure. Chinese never took any cities that the French took from the Vietnamese. French held Tonkin firmly. Chinese suffered much more casulaties. Chinese never forced the French out of North Viet Nam. Some part of Chinese land even got annexed into Vietnam. China had to surrender its claim of Viet Nam to France. If Chinese military could not defeat the French and force them out of North Viet Nam, what was the point of Chinese military in North Viet Nam? Just to sustain casualties? All in all, the French military completely humiliated the Chinese





You want to keep going on about casulaties? The French slaughtered thousands of Vietnamese first in Cochinchina, then in Tonkin and all throughout its rule it slaughtered and humiliated Vietnamese who tried to revolt. The Vietanmese death toll was the highest, more than Chinese and French dead during the invasion of Tonkin and then France's pacification of Tonkin.

After all, since Vietnam suffered more casulaties than France in the first Indochina war and more casulaties than America in the Vietnam war, that means Vietnamese were defeated and humiliated according to your views.

Treaty of Tientsin, ARTICLE ONE



> The High Contracting Parties will fix by a special convention the conditions under which wrongdoers will be extradited between China and Annam. Chinese colonists or former soldiers who live peaceably in Annam, earning their living by agriculture, industry or commerce and whose conduct is above reproach, shall enjoy the same security for their persons and their goods as French protégés.



Whoops, no Vietnamese allowed to stay on China's side of the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

Wholegrain said:


> France INVADED China in the Pescadores and Taiwan, and wanted to turn the Pescadores into the French version of Hong Kong. The indemnity demand was also not just to make money, it was because France wanted to make China admit that it started the war at Bac Le, not when war was actually declared when France attacked Chinese soil.
> 
> China first managed to defeat their attempted conquest of Taiwan, and then force them to withdraw from Taiwan and the Pescadores without admitting fault for starting the war through the dropped indemnity.
> 
> French casulaties were minimal compared to China like how Soviet casulaties were minimal compared to Afghans but they got completely screwed by the mujahideen, and in the American Civil War, the north suffered more casulaties even though in won the war. Casualty count means nothing, if it does, then that means America won the Vietnam War.
> 
> China forced the collapsed of the Jules Ferry government in France, and did not withdraw from Tonkin until Japan and Russia started threatening to join France. France's goal was to evict all Chinese forces from Tonkin, conquer Taiwan and the annex the Pescadores and make China pay an indemnity, all via military force.
> 
> France militarily failed in its goals. China would not have withdrawn if not threatened by Japan and Russia joining the war. the withdrawl was voluntary and not because France militarily forced China out.
> 
> Japan also managed to conquer Taiwan within sixth months in 1895 while France failed to advance beyond a single city in Taiwan, Keelung in eight months. The French military was a gigantic failure for a western "great power".



Since Napoleon, the French army has been a joke. The Germans sacked Paris again and again. And the French were the only western power not able to score a complete victory over China like how the British and Japanese did when China was down in the gutter in the latter half of 19th century.

However, they did manage to conquer Vietnam. This shows how weak and pathetic Vietnam was.



5Star said:


> Chinese military expedition in North Viet Nam was a total failure. Chinese never took any cities that the French took from the Vietnamese. French held Tonkin firmly. Chinese suffered much more casulaties. Chinese never forced the French out of North Viet Nam. Some part of Chinese land even got annexed into Vietnam. China had to surrender its claim of Viet Nam to France. If Chinese military could not defeat the French and force them out of North Viet Nam, what was the point of Chinese military in North Viet Nam? Just to sustain casualties? All in all, the French military completely humiliated the Chinese



Can you get any more pathetic? Why cheer for one invader over another. Is Vietnam a ***** that allow everyone to take a turn? I don't view Vietnam that way but your analogies equates Vietnam to a ***** that cheer for everyone to have a turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

On the side note, I was guessing that the thread

Why India Will Displace China as Global Growth Engine

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/china-...china-global-growth-engine.html#ixzz2W4dVm0ZQ

will be a multi page trolling thread and it will be locked in a day or two on the post #2 of that thread. It took 3 days and 15 pages before it was locked


----------



## Malaya

*NBI final report on Balintang shooting submitted to PNoy*
By Camille Diola (philstar.com) | June 13, 2013 







MANILA, Philippines - Justice Secretary Leila de Lima announced Thursday that the National Bureau of Investigation's (NBI) final report on the Taiwanese fisherman's fatal shooting off Bataan province last May 9 has been submitted to President Benigno Aquino III.

De Lima said that the report was submitted to the President after the results of the NBI probe were consolidated with the findings of the Taiwanese team's investigation.

She confirmed in a television interview that the NBI recommends the filing of criminal charges against the Philippine Coast Guard (PCG) personnel for the death of 65-year-old Taiwanese fisherman Hung Shih-Cheng.

De Lima said that the NBI also recommends the filing of charges against the personnel of the Bureau of Fisheries and Aquatic Resources who, together with PCG, manned the MCS-3001 ship when its crew fired at the Taiwanese fishing vessels off Balintang Channel last May 9.

She said that administrative charges will also be filed against government officials, whom she failed to identify.

She clarified that the NBI's recommendations and findings were not due to Taiwanese pressure.

The Philippines earlier claimed that the incident happened within its territory while Taiwan said that the shooting occurred in the overlapping exclusive economic zones of the two countries.

The NBI completed the report on Thursday and submitted it to the justice department, which subsequently passed the report to President Aquino. The justice secretary said that she has already given her recommendations on the report to Aquino.

De Lima said that the report contains the names of the PCG personnel involved in the shooting incident.

She said that she was still waiting for Aquino's clearance for the full public disclosure of the report.

The NBI, meanwhile, said that Taiwan has asked for a copy of the final report through a Taiwan Economic and Cultural Office representative who flew from Taipei to Manila on Thursday.

"I think I made it clear to them, until we get hold of the copy we cannot give them any information," NBI Deputy Director Virgilio Mendez said in a radio interview.

NBI final report on Balintang shooting submitted to PNoy | Headlines, News, The Philippine Star | philstar.com


----------



## EastSea

faithfulguy said:


> Since Napoleon, the French army has been a joke. The Germans sacked Paris again and again. And the French were the only western power not able to score a complete victory over China like how the British and Japanese did when China was down in the gutter in the latter half of 19th century.
> 
> However, they did manage to conquer Vietnam. This shows how weak and pathetic Vietnam was.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get any more pathetic? Why cheer for one invader over another. Is Vietnam a ***** that allow everyone to take a turn? I don't view Vietnam that way but your analogies equates Vietnam to a ***** that cheer for everyone to have a turn.



no need to comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wholegrain

Remember, this was the country which Vietnam was a slave to. 

Vietnam was attacked by one country and entirely colonized, China was attacked by all major powers at the same time and never lost its independence.



EastSea said:


> no need to comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Malaya

*De Lima: NBI recommended raps vs PCG in shooting of Taiwanese fisherman*
Mark Merueñas, GMA News
June 13, 2013

Justice Secretary Leila de Lima has confirmed that criminal and administrative charges have been recommended by the National Bureau of Investigation against Philippine Coast Guard personnel embroiled in the May 9 fatal shooting of a Taiwanese fisherman in disputed waters in northern Philippines.

"I confirmed in an interview here in Madrid that the NBI report is now with the President and that the NBI has recommended the filing of charges against the PCG personnel involved in the incident," De Lima told reporters in a text message on Thursday.

De Lima is currently in Madrid, Spain attending the World Congress Against Death Penalty.

"But what exactly are the charges, I did not and cannot disclose yet pending the President's clearance," she added.

De Lima also assured the public that the Taiwanese investigators "had no influence" on the NBI's probe results.

"Hopefully, the conclusions from both sides would jibe or are not that different," the Justice chief said.

Last Tuesday, the NBI &#8211; which conducted a probe both in Manila and Taiwan &#8211; submitted its report to De Lima, who in turn transmitted it to President Benigno Aquino III.

When sought for details on the NBI report, NBI Deputy Director Virgilio Mendez told reporters: "Sorry, I am not privy to answer your question. It is beyond me to comment about the case now."

Mendez, however, said the Taiwan government has transmitted to them several documents that the NBI requested, like translated and authenticated copies of Taiwan's ballistics exam results and autopsy report.

"I don't know if it's part of the documents transmitted to us by the Taiwan Economic and Cultural Office," Mendez said, referring to a copy of the murder complaint filed by the daughter of the victim in Taiwan.

The NBI had earlier said it needed to obtain a copy of the complaint so the agency could include it in its final report on the incident.

*PCG will issue statement soon*

Sought for comment, PCG spokesperson Armand Balilo told GMA News Online in a phone interview that they will issue a statement after they have received an official communication from the Justice Department.

&#8220;Magre-react kami &#8216;pag may official communication na. Ngayon kasi [ay] wala pa,&#8221; Balilo said.

Taiwanese Hung Shih-cheng, 65, was killed during the May 9 incident at the Balintang Channel near the Luzon Strait when coast guards sprayed bullets at his boat, claiming that the fisherman attempted to ram a ship owned by the Philippines' Bureau of Fisheries and Aquatic Resources.

Along with other sanctions, Taiwan had ordered a freeze in the hiring of Filipinos in protest of what it considered a "cold blooded" murder.

The incident also prompted parallel investigations by both Manila and Taipei. &#8212; with a report from Rouchelle Dinglasan/LBG/RSJ/KG, GMA News

De Lima: NBI recommended raps vs PCG in shooting of Taiwanese fisherman | News | GMA News Online


----------



## EastSea

Wholegrain said:


> Remember, this was the country which Vietnam was a slave to.
> 
> Vietnam was attacked by one country and entire colonized, China was attacked by all major powers at the same time and never lost its independence.



The cake is stating clearly: "Chine". The picture is symbol for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wholegrain

EastSea said:


> The cake is stating clearly: "Chine". The picture is symbol for you.



Anything that China was or is, it was or is above Vietnam. What do you call a slave or the dog of a victim?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EastSea

Wholegrain said:


> Anything that China was or is, it was or is above Vietnam. What do you call a slave or the dog of a victim?



You are slaves of Mongolian, Man Chu, Japan. Slave didn't have nothing, just dreamed. Today, Taiwanese are living in Protectorate of USA, do you know it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ViXuyen

Wholegrain said:


> You want to keep going on about casulaties? The French slaughtered thousands of Vietnamese first in Cochinchina, then in Tonkin and all throughout its rule it slaughtered and humiliated Vietnamese who tried to revolt. The Vietanmese death toll was the highest, more than Chinese and French dead during the invasion of Tonkin and then France's pacification of Tonkin.
> 
> After all, since Vietnam suffered more casulaties than France in the first Indochina war and more casulaties than America in the Vietnam war, that means Vietnamese were defeated and humiliated according to your views.
> 
> Treaty of Tientsin, ARTICLE ONE
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops, no Vietnamese allowed to stay on China's side of the border.


I listed a bunch of "feats" that Chinese military failed in Viet Nam against the French. The French totally humiliated the Chinese and you constantly ignore. The French crushed Viet Nam, so what? Does that render the fact that they humiliated the Chinese in north VN?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Snomannen

Wholegrain said:


> Anything that China was or is, it was or is above Vietnam. What do you call a slave or the dog of a victim?



A little bite of cookie piece dare to make laugh of a big cake. 
I don't know what to say. 
&#23601;&#21483;&#20182;&#33258;&#27544;&#24093;&#22909;&#20102;.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EastSea

KirovAirship said:


> A little bite of cookie piece dare to make laugh of a big cake.
> I don't know what to say.
> &#23601;&#21483;&#20182;&#33258;&#27544;&#24093;&#22909;&#20102;.



Problem is big cake thought that she was powerful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wholegrain

EastSea said:


> Problem is big cake thought that she was powerful.



China was attacked by Russia, Britain, France, Japan, Germany and Austria hungary at the same time, and all their empires combined were bigger than China, and China never lost its independence.

Vietnam was defeated and entirely enslaved by France. There was no country called Vietnam from 1887-1954.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rechoice

Wholegrain said:


> China was attacked by Russia, Britain, France, Japan, Germany and Austria hungary at the same time, and all their empires combined were bigger than China, and China never lost its independence.
> 
> Vietnam was defeated and entirely enslaved by France. There was no country called Vietnam from 1887-1954.



Chinese were controlled by Mongolian, Man Chus,Brittain (HK), Japanese, Portugals (MC) until 1999 year.

Today, China is half independence state. Taiwan is under protectorate of USA,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wholegrain

Rechoice said:


> Chinese were controlled by Mongolian, Man Chus,Brittain (HK), Japanese, Portugals (MC) until 1999 year.
> 
> Today, China is half independence state. Taiwan is under protectorate of USA,



According to this idiotic logic, Morocco is currently under Spanish occupation because Spain controls Ceuta and Melilla, Spain is under British occupation because Britain controls Gibraltar, Germany is under Russian and Polish occupation because Russia controls Kaliningra and Poland controls former east prussia, Syria is under Turkish occupation because Turkey controls Iskandaroun.  and France used to own Pondicherry in India and portugal owned Daman, Diu and Goa.

Oh, and Vietnam is now under China and Taiwan's rule since they control islands which Vietnam claims. 

Macau was also entirely leased of China's own will without military conquest. The Ming dynasty defeated the Portuguse twice at Tamao in 1521 and 1522 and killed many of them, blew up their ships and captured their cannons. Portugurse outposts on the coastal provinces were destroyed and the Portuguse were defeated.

After these victories, China leased Macau upon Portuguese payment and guarantees of good behavior.

The entire northern Vietnam was occupied by the Republic of China after World War 2 to receive Japanese surrenders. The Vietnamese and the French could not do anything to get China to withdrawl, the Viet Minh could not resist militarilly at all. China demanded that France give up all of its concessions and extraterritorial privileges in China in exchange for China handing north Vietnam back to France, and France acceded to China's demands. Vthe Vietnamese played no role at all, China and France decided their fate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rechoice

Wholegrain said:


> According to this idiotic logic, Morocco is currently under Spanish occupation because Spain controls Ceuta and Melilla, Spain is under British occupation because Britain controls Gibraltar, Germany is under Russian and Polish occupation because Russia controls Kaliningra and Poland controls former east prussia, Syria is under Turkish occupation because Turkey controls Iskandaroun.  and France used to own Pondicherry in India and portugal owned Daman, Diu and Goa.
> 
> Oh, and Vietnam is now under China and Taiwan's rule since they control islands which Vietnam claims.
> 
> Macau was also entirely leased of China's own will without military conquest. The Ming dynasty defeated the Portuguse twice at Tamao in 1521 and 1522 and killed many of them, blew up their ships and captured their cannons. Portugurse outposts on the coastal provinces were destroyed and the Portuguse were defeated.
> 
> After these victories, China leased Macau upon Portuguese payment and guarantees of good behavior.
> 
> The entire northern Vietnam was occupied by the Republic of China after World War 2 to receive Japanese surrenders. The Vietnamese and the French could not do anything to get China to withdrawl, the Viet Minh could not resist militarilly at all. China demanded that France give up all of its concessions and extraterritorial privileges in China in exchange for China handing north Vietnam back to France, and France acceded to China's demands. Vthe Vietnamese played no role at all, China and France decided their fate.



It's very stranger when Chinese, big country in Asia but accepted Britain and Protugals controlled HongKong and Maccau very long time, same as Man Chus controlled China also very long time. and USA control Taiwan now.  and you can't make the differences of whats you said above.


Afrter WW II Republic of China to receive Japanese surrenders in North Vietnam when you are slaves of USA, Chinese did it be course USA ordered you have to do. What chinese discussed with France ? we don't care, one enemy less is better two or three (including Britain in South Vietnam). 
Idiot Chinese can't understand this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wholegrain

Rechoice said:


> It's very stranger when Chinese, big country in Asia but accepted Britain and Protugals controlled HongKong and Maccau very long time, same as Man Chus controlled China also very long time. and USA control Taiwan now.  and you can't make the differences of whats you said above.
> 
> 
> Afrter WW II Republic of China to receive Japanese surrenders in North Vietnam when you are slaves of USA, Chinese did it be course USA ordered you have to do. What chinese discussed with France ? we don't care, one enemy less is better two or three (including Britain in South Vietnam).
> Idiot Chinese can't understand this matter.



Britain controlled colonies in north America, africa, India, Singapore by the time they reached China. The entire population of their Empire was near China's population and their total area was bigger than China. They had access to ports in India and Singapore, and used massive armies of Indian sepoys to attack China along with Indian based fleets which were resupplied in Singapore.

Its not suprising Britain won, its a myth that Britain was a tiny island state which overpowered a giant China. Their Empire was China's size and their forward bases were right in Asia. France and their colonial empire also attacked China along with Britain and all the European Great powers combined proceeded to do the same.

The war between China and Britain was a war with a massive British Empire with access to thousands of Indian soldiers, ships based in India and Singapore, and massive raw materials throughout the world. Their trade between their own colonies and industrial output was the biggest at times.

The entire India were ruled by Muslim Turkic dynasties for 1,000 years and then the British took over their entire country. Britain never managed to do that to China.

As for Portugal, Portugal also had a massive colonial empire bigger than China and they lost all their battles against China. Macau was leased voluntarily by China after the Portuguese were defeated.

I did not say anyone cared about what China did to France, but that the Vietnamese could not lift a finger against the Republic of China when it occupied the entire Northern Vietnam and its was France's concessions to China which got China to withdrawl.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shuttler

Wholegrain said:


> China was attacked by Russia, Britain, France, Japan, Germany and Austria hungary at the same time, and all their empires combined were bigger than China, and China never lost its independence.
> 
> Vietnam was defeated and entirely enslaved by France. There was no country called Vietnam from 1887-1954.





Wholegrain said:


> China was attacked by* Russia, Britain, France, Japan, Germany and Austria hungary *at the same time, and all their empires combined were bigger than China, and China never lost its independence.
> 
> Vietnam was defeated and entirely enslaved by France. There was no country called Vietnam from 1887-1954.



Correct but allow me for a little adjustment:

all of the above + USA and Italy



> Eight_Nation_Alliance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rechoice

Wholegrain said:


> Britain controlled colonies in north America, africa, India, Singapore by the time they reached China. The entire population of their Empire was near China's population and their total area was bigger than China. They had access to ports in India and Singapore, and used massive armies of Indian sepoys to attack China along with Indian based fleets which were resupplied in Singapore.
> 
> Its not suprising Britain won, its a myth that Britain was a tiny island state which overpowered a giant China. Their Empire was China's size and their forward bases were right in Asia. France and their colonial empire also attacked China along with Britain and all the European Great powers combined proceeded to do the same.
> 
> The war between China and Britain was a war with a massive British Empire with access to thousands of Indian soldiers, ships based in India and Singapore, and massive raw materials throughout the world. Their trade between their own colonies and industrial output was the biggest at times.
> 
> The entire India were ruled by Muslim Turkic dynasties for 1,000 years and then the British took over their entire country. Britain never managed to do that to China.
> 
> As for Portugal, Portugal also had a massive colonial empire bigger than China and they lost all their battles against China. Macau was leased voluntarily by China after the Portuguese were defeated.
> 
> I did not say anyone cared about what China did to France, but that the Vietnamese could not lift a finger against the Republic of China when it occupied the entire Northern Vietnam and its was France's concessions to China which got China to withdrawl.



OK, Britain was stronger.
Related to KMT army in North Vietnam 1945, they came in to receive surrender of Japan Army and they went out at the end, finish. Why did we take a finger to them ? it's reported that we have been given them food, so they should go out as fast as possible.


----------



## auspice

Why do we even waste our breaths with this crocodile province who thinks they can fish right inside our islands? You poach, you die!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sdjd2013

Rechoice said:


> Chinese were controlled by Mongolian, Man Chus,Brittain (HK), Japanese, Portugals (MC) until 1999 year.
> 
> Today, China is half independence state. Taiwan is under protectorate of USA, [/QUOTE
> 
> Man Chus are a variation of Chinese. Mongolia only owns the desert part of their original country now, Britain leased HK (not owned) for 100 years b/c China was hooked on opium imported by the British via India, Japan owned the coastal regions of China, but never the entire China. If it weren't for the KMT who engaged the Japs on land in WWII, the Americans would have no chance in landing on Iwoajima, Saipan, Guam, Philippines, midway, and sleuth of others.
> 
> Just before U.S. dropped the bomb, Japan sent 1 million troops into China to hold down its territories, leaving its backdoor exposed to the U.S., since its navy was annihilated by the U.S. However, today Japan acknowledges defeat by U.S., but not by its Asian cousins. With this superiority complex over other Asians, Japan will not be respected or envied, but only guarded against by Chinese and Koreans, but that's another story.


----------



## sdjd2013

auspice said:


> Why do we even waste our breaths with this crocodile province who thinks they can fish right inside our islands? You poach, you die!



you talk the talk, but you can't walk the walk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sdjd2013

USAHawk785 said:


> They're smart, diplomatically. I admit, the Vietnamese are very strategic mo fos.
> 
> 
> 
> Come now, didn't you learn from the 1979 border war? And yes, by all means, do commit war with the Viets, this will be readily used by the United States Armed Forces Committee as pretext to increase military buildup in the Asia-Pacific to deal with the Chinese as deemed fit.
> 
> The more you guys struggle, the more we get entrenched in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> bwahahahaha @ "white on rice". So its same as curry on chicken tikka? bwahahahaha!
> 
> Please you sound like a rice rocket driver...



1) Viets are not academically smart, but very vicious;
2) China is 79 is not China today;
3) rice is the main staple in Asia.
4) I have raced rice rockets in my youthful days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wholegrain

sdjd2013 said:


> 1) Viets are not academically smart, but very vicious;
> 2) China is 79 is not China today;
> 3) rice is the main staple in Asia.
> 4) I have raced rice rockets in my youthful days.



When beaten hard enough, the Americans give up.

Rover incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Formosa Expedition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## soaringeagle

USA does not need any further defense for its own soil, other than from terrorist.
What USA defending oversea is " interest of America ", ie: $$$$$
The minute USA can be assured that its interest are secured without conflict with China, they won't give a hoot to certain allies of theirs.
As for Taiwan, best is to let it stay self govern under the "3 No s" and "one China" policy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rechoice

sdjd2013 said:


> 1) Viets are not academically smart, but very vicious;
> 2) China is 79 is not China today;
> 3) rice is the main staple in Asia.
> 4) I have raced rice rockets in my youthful days.



1) Viets overcame all difficulties by our enemies to defend independence and freedom.
2) China 1979 of Deng CCP, China today is in hands of Princeling of CCP.
2) Rice is main food in Vietnam, Viets export rice to many country in the world.
4) Vietnam let million Chinese escaped from famine in China have a chance to live here in Vietnam and eat our rice, became Hua minority.


----------



## yowhenyo

sdjd2013 said:


> you talk the talk, but you can't walk the walk.



Last time I checked, someone did get killed....


----------



## ViXuyen

sdjd2013 said:


> 1) Viets are not academically smart, but very vicious;
> 2) China is 79 is not China today;
> 3) rice is the main staple in Asia.
> 4) I have raced rice rockets in my youthful days.


#1, Apparently the American do not think so. The American have awarded the Vietnamese the Dirk Brouwer Award for making significant contribution to space flight and recruited Vietnamese Fields Medal winner to teach at their University plus plenty of Vietnamese work for NASA. Viet Nam has the overall 2nd best record in the Olympiad Math competition for any country in Asia so our academic records aren't too shabby eh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sdjd2013

yowhenyo said:


> Last time I checked, someone did get killed....



I'd like to see PH try that again.



5Star said:


> #1, Apparently the American do not think so. The American have awarded the Vietnamese the Dirk Brouwer Award for making significant contribution to space flight and recruited Vietnamese Fields Medal winner to teach at their University plus plenty of Vietnamese work for NASA. Viet Nam has the overall 2nd best record in the Olympiad Math competition for any country in Asia so our academic records aren't too shabby eh



not the ones I know, all trigger happy bangers who thinks the illegal way is the only way,.


----------



## Zero_wing

sdjd2013 said:


> I'd like to see PH try that again.
> 
> 
> 
> not the ones I know, all trigger happy bangers who thinks the illegal way is the only way,.



Ok try to fish on Philippine waters again then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sdjd2013

Zero_wing said:


> Ok try to fish on Philippine waters again then



I think Taiwan fishermen have been fishing in what you consider as PH EEZ since the last shooting, but this time a lot deeper into overlapping zone closer to PH and protected by Taiwan frigates, which PH raised hell to the world as though Taiwan wants to invade. Boy, how fast Filipinos flinch when you wave an arm. 

Boy, you guys are just full of ignorance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fsjal

All I could say is that the Philippine coast guard are crazy to shoot at fishermen.

Anyway, good to see the fishermen being protected by frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## USAHawk785

FSJAL,

Your true colors come out eh?


----------



## faithfulguy

Fsjal said:


> All I could say is that the Philippine coast guard are crazy to shoot at fishermen.
> 
> Anyway, good to see the fishermen being protected by frigates.



If Filipino pirates try to attack Taiwanese fisherman, they will be sunk by the Taiwanese coast guard ships. Taiwan really need to let Philippine know that they will be attacked if they try to attack Taiwanese fisherman. And Taiwan can prove this its serious about revenge for the dead fisherman by sink a Filipino pirate ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

sdjd2013 said:


> I think Taiwan fishermen have been fishing in what you consider as PH EEZ since the last shooting, but this time a lot deeper into overlapping zone closer to PH and protected by Taiwan frigates, which PH raised hell to the world as though Taiwan wants to invade. Boy, how fast Filipinos flinch when you wave an arm.
> 
> Boy, you guys are just full of ignorance.



Hahaha let see here 

http://i674.photobucket.com/albums/...s Sea/Scarborough/eezbatanes-east-west001.jpg

http://i674.photobucket.com/albums/...s/Batan/bashichannel-boundary_zps34018415.jpg

Am i missing something? hahahahaha!


----------



## Fsjal

USAHawk785 said:


> FSJAL,
> 
> Your true colors come out eh?



After listening to the song "True Colors" maybe...


----------



## USAHawk785

Fsjal said:


> After listening to the song "True Colors" maybe...




haha, how sentimental of you.


----------



## Fsjal

USAHawk785 said:


> haha, how sentimental of you.



Thanks


----------



## Zero_wing

Wow i have to give you points for caring it far you dirty troll


----------



## zxmint

Juice said:


> Lol....the US won't break up....if you lived here you would know that. Unlike the old world we don't have traditional ethnic tribal areas. (ie....Germans in Germany, Han in their area....Punjabis in theirs, etc. ). The US will be here far longer than China....but as long as you build our trinkets for slave-wages we will tolerate your smelly existence. Texas, eh? Don't imagine you spout that garbage outside mom's basement....our you would be lacking your buck-teeth, and fingers would be far to mangled to type.
> 
> Lol....sure....all the Chinese in the US were soooo attractive to white women, and didn't have laws keeping them in their pens. On another note....plenty of white boys carved up China and took their woman (my own grandfather was in Taiwan after WW2, along with my mom and rest of family)
> 
> Back on topic, Phillipines was within their right to fire.....and fairly stupid of the fishing boat to try to ram. Still....a bit of an over-kill. Sounds like testosterone over-load on both sides.



I am not sure when US would break up, but an American here told me that in law you have the rights to choose to break up. Then that is only a problem of time.
You support Philippines to fire at an unarmed fishing boat in a public sea area. No problem, US is such a country with glorious FREEDOM. You can support anybody, say Bin Laden and I guess you could talk about that through phones without worrying about the PRISM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## soaringeagle

I wonder what will happen if 8 US policemen open fire and empty the magazines of their 9mm pistols onto a "suspected" shoplifter.
Then walk away without reporting to their superior until question upon,
Then claim that they are within their "right to fire" in court.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sdjd2013

zxmint said:


> I am not sure when US would break up, but an American here told me that in law you have the rights to choose to break up. Then that is only a problem of time.
> You support Philippines to fire at an unarmed fishing boat in a public sea area. No problem, US is such a country with glorious FREEDOM. You can support anybody, say Bin Laden and I guess you could talk about that through phones without worrying about the PRISM.



I think Chinese like you who came to the U.S. by choice and on free will should appreciate the opportunity of accomplishing your goals in the U.S. Even if your ultimate goal is to learn from the Americans in order to defeat them later, you should still thank them for not holding your biased views against you.. that is the essence of freedom of speech, which China doesn't have. But, don't get me wrong, China has freedom in many ways, except you cannot criticize the CCP in public, like you can in the U.S. That is important b/c it allows reflexive thinking and defining one true self. Otherwise, you should go back to China to celebrate the death of innocent civilians (including many Chinese nationals) during 911.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

sdjd2013 said:


> I think Chinese like you who came to the U.S. by choice and on free will should appreciate the opportunity of accomplishing your goals in the U.S. Even if your ultimate goal is to learn from the Americans in order to defeat them later, you should still thank them for not holding your biased views against you.. that is the essence of freedom of speech, which China doesn't have. But, don't get me wrong, China has freedom in many ways, except you cannot criticize the CCP in public, like you can in the U.S. That is important b/c it allows reflexive thinking and defining one true self. Otherwise, you should go back to China to celebrate the death of innocent civilians (including many Chinese nationals) during 911.



please create your own thread


----------



## iajj

soaringeagle said:


> I wonder what will happen if 8 US policemen open fire and empty the magazines of their 9mm pistols onto a "suspected" shoplifter.
> Then walk away without reporting to their superior until question upon,
> Then claim that they are within their "right to fire" in court.



if angloamericans did this, debazi would proclaim it justice! this is just about how cheap debazi are - and since it is now becoming obvious that angloamericans would side with finos in this and the fino killing of debazi is preferred to an alienated fino country in angloamerican opinion, logically debazi must start to see their killing at fino hands as (angloamerican) justice, too! well deserved death, debazi! while chinese cheer dead debazi for their deaths, debazi should cheer their own deaths as justice!


----------



## soaringeagle

I smell a false flagging despicable troll.........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wholegrain

iajj said:


> if angloamericans did this, debazi would proclaim it justice! this is just about how cheap debazi are - and since it is now becoming obvious that angloamericans would side with finos in this and the fino killing of debazi is preferred to an alienated fino country in angloamerican opinion, logically debazi must start to see their killing at fino hands as (angloamerican) justice, too! well deserved death, debazi! while chinese cheer dead debazi for their deaths, debazi should cheer their own deaths as justice!



@Hu Songshan

He is doing this on nearly every thread related to Taiwan. I reported one of this posts and nothing happened.


----------



## Juice

What is debazi? Chinese living outside China?


----------



## sdjd2013

Wholegrain said:


> @Hu Songshan
> 
> He is doing this on nearly every thread related to Taiwan. I reported one of this posts and nothing happened.



This Debazi guy was banned once, but he came back under another name. Real fanatic idiot, root of all evils bottled up inside his messed up head. Based on his side note in the banner, he sounds like an anti-Semite, too. 

He said he was full-blooded Chinese, probably a philosophy major, judging from his mundane writing. I pissed him off bad once, so he came back with vengeance. 




iajj said:


> if angloamericans did this, debazi would proclaim it justice! this is just about how cheap debazi are - and since it is now becoming obvious that angloamericans would side with finos in this and the fino killing of debazi is preferred to an alienated fino country in angloamerican opinion, logically debazi must start to see their killing at fino hands as (angloamerican) justice, too! well deserved death, debazi! while chinese cheer dead debazi for their deaths, debazi should cheer their own deaths as justice!



what are you? an Anglo Chinese? Fu cking idiot. Americans would never commit such heinous act, but someone like you will no doubt do without thinking. 

*BTW, your writing is pretty cut and dry for lack of any illustrative terms, plain vanilla boring.*
Flying a Brit. flag does not make you cool, or intelligent. Go back to school and learn some humanity and real writing skills.


----------



## Zero_wing

nagaway ng mga gago ayos ito hahahaha


----------



## iajj

sdjd2013 said:


> This Debazi guy was banned once
> 
> he sounds like an anti-Semite, too.


you are really new to this place, aren't you? are you just an alter ego of that @Wholegrain debazi?





sdjd2013 said:


> Americans would never commit such heinous act, but someone like you will no doubt do without thinking.



if angloamericans did you, you debazi would still refuse to recognize the criminality of their acts - because you debazi rely on that very criminality and inhumanity of angloamericans in order to resist mainland's embrace. you debazi have sold out to angloamericans and you must lie to yourselves about the infalliblity and eternal justice of angloamerican actions to continue to believe in yourselves and wash yourselves of treasonous guilt! you are just pitiable, self-deluded - not to mention racially impure and inferior - creatures.


----------



## Wholegrain

iajj said:


> you are really new to this place, aren't you? are you just an alter ego of that @Wholegrain debazi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if angloamericans did you, you debazi would still refuse to recognize the criminality of their acts - because you debazi rely on that very criminality and inhumanity of angloamericans in order to resist mainland's embrace. you debazi have sold out to angloamericans and you must lie to yourselves about the infalliblity and eternal justice of angloamerican actions to continue to believe in yourselves and wash yourselves of treasonous guilt! you are just pitiable, self-deluded - not to mention racially impure and inferior - creatures.



@Aeronaut

This guy iajj just had his ban expired and now he is back to resuming the exact same behavior which get him banned several times before. Please look at his posts, he keeps threatening people with violence and says they will receive anal rape and insults almost everyone.


----------



## iajj

Wholegrain said:


> @Aeronaut
> 
> This guy iajj just had his ban expired and now he is back to resuming the exact same behavior which get him banned several times before. Please look at his posts, he keeps threatening people with violence and says they will receive anal rape and insults almost everyone.



meh, sure i am a racist and adherent of violent ways, but i don't threaten everyone, only you debazi sort and your fino macaca cousins. i reserve my most violent racism towards only rootless races like jews, turkicists, and angloamericans - and knowing you debazi, i know my racism towards jews and angloamericans hurt you more than my contempt for yourselves.


----------



## KAL-EL

Racism seems to be so rampant on this forum at times.


----------



## Apothecary

KAL-EL said:


> Racism seems to be so rampant on this forum at times.


Add a xenophobic attitude and outright ignorance, you got your self some good entertainment.


----------



## Malaya

*Beijing warns PH on talks with Taipei*
By Tarra Quismundo, Gil C. Cabacungan
Philippine Daily Inquirer
Wednesday, June 19th, 2013

MANILA, Philippines&#8212;As Manila and Taipei prepared for fishery talks next month in a bid to ease tensions, the Chinese Embassy on Tuesday issued a reminder of Taiwan&#8217;s political status, saying governments should defer to Beijing&#8217;s &#8220;one-China policy.&#8221;

&#8220;The Chinese government has no objection to the nongovernmental economic and cultural contacts between Taiwan and foreign countries that have diplomatic relations with China, but we oppose foreign countries and Taiwan to have official exchanges or sign agreements with sovereign and official implications,&#8221; said the Chinese Embassy spokesperson, Zhang Hua.

&#8220;We have always required and hoped that the countries that have established diplomatic relations with China would abide by their commitments to adhere to the one-China policy,&#8221; Zhang said in a statement to the Inquirer.

The embassy official in Manila made the statement when asked to comment on the start of Manila and Taipei&#8217;s fishery talks, a sign of easing tensions sparked by the fatal shooting of a Taiwanese fisherman by Filipino coast guards in overlapping waters off Batanes on May 9.

Officials of the Manila Economic and Cultural Office (Meco) and the Taiwan Economic and Cultural Office (Teco), the agencies that take care of Philippine-Taiwan relations, are to hold talks next month aimed at preventing the use of force in resolving fishery issues in overlapping borders.

The Meco earlier said the negotiations would include crafting a protocol in responding to poaching incidents within overlapping waters off the northernmost tip of the Philippines.

The Philippines abides by the one-China policy and handles its ties with Taiwan through Meco under the Office of the President instead of the Department of Foreign Affairs (DFA).
Beijing consultations

Senior Filipino and Chinese diplomats met in Beijing last week for the 19th Philippines-China Foreign Ministry Consultations.
During the meeting, officials led by Foreign Undersecretary Evan Garcia and Chinese Vice Foreign Minister Liu Zhenmin vowed to &#8220;strengthen cooperation trade and other economic areas, defense and security, sociocultural and people-to-people exchanges, and cooperative endeavors,&#8221; the DFA said Tuesday.

The officials also touched on the territorial dispute between the two countries in the West Philippine Sea (South China Sea), with both sides reiterating their positions.

The Philippines has been advocating a multilateral approach to the dispute, which also involves Brunei, Malaysia, Vietnam and Taiwan. China has been pushing for a bilateral track, asserting its &#8220;indisputable sovereignty&#8221; over the resource-rich islands in the region.

The Philippines has a pending arbitration bid against China in the United Nations, a legal action that seeks to nullify Beijing&#8217;s nine-dash line claim, clarify maritime boundaries of both countries and halt Chinese incursions into the country&#8217;s established exclusive economic zone.

*Local gov&#8217;t pact*

China has rejected the proceedings but the arbitration will proceed under the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea.
Muntinlupa Rep. Rodolfo Biazon on Tuesday said a fishery pact being worked out by the Philippines and Taiwan would be the first major step in resolving the country&#8217;s territorial disputes with its neighbors.

In a phone interview, Biazon said that by drawing the dividing line in sharing waters with Taiwan, the Philippines would be able to &#8220;firmly mark its territory with another country.&#8221;

Considering Taiwan&#8217;s special status and the country&#8217;s one-China policy, Biazon said the territorial marking could be done through the respective local governments of the Philippines and Taiwan.

Biazon said the water boundary pact could be signed between Batanes province and Oluanpi town in Pintung county, Taiwan&#8217;s southernmost local government.

&#8220;This pact could serve as a blueprint for resolving bilaterally the Philippines&#8217; disputes with other countries such as Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia, and Vietnam,&#8221; Biazon said.

He said the disputed waters close to the Philippines offered the most bountiful fishing grounds.
&#8220;This explains why there are more incursions in our waters than theirs. We support this bilateral effort to resolve this issue,&#8221; he said.


----------



## zxmint

sdjd2013 said:


> I think Chinese like you who came to the U.S. by choice and on free will should appreciate the opportunity of accomplishing your goals in the U.S. Even if your ultimate goal is to learn from the Americans in order to defeat them later, you should still thank them for not holding your biased views against you.. that is the essence of freedom of speech, which China doesn't have. But, don't get me wrong, China has freedom in many ways, except you cannot criticize the CCP in public, like you can in the U.S. That is important b/c it allows reflexive thinking and defining one true self. Otherwise, you should go back to China to celebrate the death of innocent civilians (including many Chinese nationals) during 911.



Of course I appreciate the chance, but it does not mean I have to love U.S. They are two different things. Freedom?How about PRISM? Yeah, you would say CCP also have that kind of things so Chinese people have no right to blame US. Bla bla... But there is a logic here: isn't US such a democratic and freedom country indeed? What China is like has no influence on what U.S. should be. And either you never visit a Chinese social website, or you choose to be blind. Since there are tons of blame on CCP and nobody were sent to prison because of that. How sad, the so called freedom you taiwan people are proud of are barely worthy a single coin to us. They are nothing but political toys to fool people. Does it do any good to improve your own life? lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Malaya said:


> *Beijing warns PH on talks with Taipei*
> By Tarra Quismundo, Gil C. Cabacungan
> Philippine Daily Inquirer
> Wednesday, June 19th, 2013
> 
> MANILA, Philippines&#8212;As Manila and Taipei prepared for fishery talks next month in a bid to ease tensions, the Chinese Embassy on Tuesday issued a reminder of Taiwan&#8217;s political status, saying governments should defer to Beijing&#8217;s &#8220;one-China policy.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;The Chinese government has no objection to the nongovernmental economic and cultural contacts between Taiwan and foreign countries that have diplomatic relations with China, but we oppose foreign countries and Taiwan to have official exchanges or sign agreements with sovereign and official implications,&#8221; said the Chinese Embassy spokesperson, Zhang Hua.
> 
> &#8220;We have always required and hoped that the countries that have established diplomatic relations with China would abide by their commitments to adhere to the one-China policy,&#8221; Zhang said in a statement to the Inquirer.
> 
> The embassy official in Manila made the statement when asked to comment on the start of Manila and Taipei&#8217;s fishery talks, a sign of easing tensions sparked by the fatal shooting of a Taiwanese fisherman by Filipino coast guards in overlapping waters off Batanes on May 9.
> 
> Officials of the Manila Economic and Cultural Office (Meco) and the Taiwan Economic and Cultural Office (Teco), the agencies that take care of Philippine-Taiwan relations, are to hold talks next month aimed at preventing the use of force in resolving fishery issues in overlapping borders.
> 
> The Meco earlier said the negotiations would include crafting a protocol in responding to poaching incidents within overlapping waters off the northernmost tip of the Philippines.
> 
> The Philippines abides by the one-China policy and handles its ties with Taiwan through Meco under the Office of the President instead of the Department of Foreign Affairs (DFA).
> Beijing consultations
> 
> Senior Filipino and Chinese diplomats met in Beijing last week for the 19th Philippines-China Foreign Ministry Consultations.
> During the meeting, officials led by Foreign Undersecretary Evan Garcia and Chinese Vice Foreign Minister Liu Zhenmin vowed to &#8220;strengthen cooperation trade and other economic areas, defense and security, sociocultural and people-to-people exchanges, and cooperative endeavors,&#8221; the DFA said Tuesday.
> 
> The officials also touched on the territorial dispute between the two countries in the West Philippine Sea (South China Sea), with both sides reiterating their positions.
> 
> The Philippines has been advocating a multilateral approach to the dispute, which also involves Brunei, Malaysia, Vietnam and Taiwan. China has been pushing for a bilateral track, asserting its &#8220;indisputable sovereignty&#8221; over the resource-rich islands in the region.
> 
> The Philippines has a pending arbitration bid against China in the United Nations, a legal action that seeks to nullify Beijing&#8217;s nine-dash line claim, clarify maritime boundaries of both countries and halt Chinese incursions into the country&#8217;s established exclusive economic zone.
> 
> *Local gov&#8217;t pact*
> 
> China has rejected the proceedings but the arbitration will proceed under the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea.
> Muntinlupa Rep. Rodolfo Biazon on Tuesday said a fishery pact being worked out by the Philippines and Taiwan would be the first major step in resolving the country&#8217;s territorial disputes with its neighbors.
> 
> In a phone interview, Biazon said that by drawing the dividing line in sharing waters with Taiwan, the Philippines would be able to &#8220;firmly mark its territory with another country.&#8221;
> 
> Considering Taiwan&#8217;s special status and the country&#8217;s one-China policy, Biazon said the territorial marking could be done through the respective local governments of the Philippines and Taiwan.
> 
> Biazon said the water boundary pact could be signed between Batanes province and Oluanpi town in Pintung county, Taiwan&#8217;s southernmost local government.
> 
> &#8220;This pact could serve as a blueprint for resolving bilaterally the Philippines&#8217; disputes with other countries such as Brunei, Indonesia, Malaysia, and Vietnam,&#8221; Biazon said.
> 
> He said the disputed waters close to the Philippines offered the most bountiful fishing grounds.
> &#8220;This explains why there are more incursions in our waters than theirs. We support this bilateral effort to resolve this issue,&#8221; he said.



Nana man? what's up with this people



zxmint said:


> Of course I appreciate the chance, but it does not mean I have to love U.S. They are two different things. Freedom?How about PRISM? Yeah, you would say CCP also have that kind of things so Chinese people have no right to blame US. Bla bla... But there is a logic here: isn't US such a democratic and freedom country indeed? What China is like has no influence on what U.S. should be. And either you never visit a Chinese social website, or you choose to be blind. Since there are tons of blame on CCP and nobody were sent to prison because of that. How sad, the so called freedom you taiwan people are proud of are barely worthy a single coin to us. They are nothing but political toys to fool people. Does it do any good to improve your own life? lol...



 kulit!


----------



## Zero_wing

ChinaToday said:


> denial, delusional, ignorant you are a fine example of a typical retard in this forum don't make a fool of yourself in believing philipine can really make a difference in scs, you are just being used by usa to gain a few bargaining chips and when usa got what they want you are nothing but a piece of sh@t that is all, dont believe me? then explain when was the last time leaders from g20 visit philipine?



any yet no point to make and one what does the G20 relationship in the issue you people invading others EZZ and territories anyway? hell you can't even spell my country's name right? which makes you very bigot or very stupid and you morons are calling me a troll? please you chekwa imperials are running out of the typical excuses because from the very start no one believe your cr@p which is funny because you people have been trying hard to do so and people are just laughing at your faces


----------



## Fsjal

Zero_wing, you need to see a doctor...


----------



## p3avi8tor69

Zero_wing said:


> Wow you guys are just morons why should anyone take you guys seriously
> 
> 
> 
> Wow says the guy who use b.s post to attack the Philippines who cant even follow the evidence and may i point out HAVE NO RELEVANCE TO PHILIPPINE-US RELATIONS OR ANY RELATIONS so please as if kid play your COD games and ask for more natcos or tea bagging must really hurt you much.




Geez your post validated my point.


----------



## Zero_wing

p3avi8tor69 said:


> Geez your post validated my point.



what your loser who lose all the time well thank you then


----------

